# CLOSED Pathfinder: Rise of the Runelords, Burnt Offerings



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2007)

Character Thread 
OOC Thread 

Post 1: Background Information

The summer sleeps

The first day of Autumn is upon us, and the beautiful, crisp air offer hints of the colder weeks ahead. The rolling mists that at times shroud the town are lifting, and the gentle lull of the ocean offers a calming backdrop to what a romantic might call a perfect day, if only it weren't for the cursing laughter of the local fishermen unloading their catch, and the shrieking calls of the seagulls that whirl overhead.

The town of Sandpoint

A simple, relatively peaceful young town with all the color and common oddities one expects from a tightly-knit community, Sandpoint sits at a point on the Lost Coast halfway between Magnimar and Windsong Abbey. Wood buildings and cluttered docks line the town’s natural harbor, while farms and the manors of wealthy citizens dot the surrounding countryside. During the day, fishing, farming, lumbering, glass-making, and shipbuilding occupy most of the townsfolk, who commonly retire to their homes by way of Sandpoint’s many  taverns. A playhouse and would-be museum make unusual attractions in such a small community, but Sandpoint’s true landmark is the Old Light, a lighthouse of ancient origins that lies in ruins. 

A relatively peaceful town, devoid of many of the dangers of a true frontier town and intrigues of a sprawling city, Sandpoint has nonetheless had its share of troubles. The fading scars of a recent terror still linger, a time most folk refer to as the Late Unpleasantness. Just over five years ago, a madman stalked the streets of Sandpoint, killing dozens. Known as Chopper, the killer’s month-long terror ended bloodily when an eccentric local artisan was revealed as the murderer and killed during his attempted capture.

Adding to the pain, less than a month later the local chapel burned to the ground in a conflagration that nearly consumed the town’s northern half and left the local priest dead.

Emerging from the shadow of these events, though, Sandpoint has healed and rebuilt, with many townsfolk viewing the coming dedication of a new church as a symbolic end to the healing and return to normality.

Danth Brinfield, favored of Sarenae

The morning of the Swallowtail Festival is upon you, and the town of Sandpoint is abuzz. You had spent the previous evening amongst Father Zantus, his acolytes, and the three other clerical dignitaries who made the short trip from Magnimar, performing a quiet little ritual of bread-breaking and blessing.

Romath Sinochrin of Abadar, a heavy-set, brocaded fool, more interested in his heavy ceremonial medallions, and position as deputy head of the Magnimar Mercantile Society, made your night an uncomfortable one. He clearly feels that your youthful presence here is demeaning to his own trip, and while he did little more than grumble privately during the trip here, last night, after he had downed a few glasses of red wine, his true feelings bubbled out.

"Shocking insult from the church of Sarenrae to send one so wet behind the ears!" you heard him whisper into the ear of Zantus during the night. You ignored him, as best you could, but in truth his drunken rudeness ruined your night, and even now has left a lingering bitterness. You may be young, and you are aware that being sent upon this trip was an honour, but you know you are up to the task.

You stand in front of the small mirror in your cold room, trying to clasp the last few loops of your ceremonial robes together. There is no place for armour at todays ceremony, but the vestment, stole, and associated paraphenalia feel even more restrictive than your favoured bronzed scale mail.

Just one more day with Romath, and then thankfully you will be free of him, as you are set to return immediately to Magnimar while the rest stay behind for a few days to enjoy the ongoing festivities. No such rest for you, though, as shortly after your arrival a messenger arrived requesting your return as soon as possible after the festival. This, coupled with your anger from the night before, has left you feeling rather distracted.

Note: You have no armour on, but will have your weapon!

Mandraiv the hermit, free spirit of Desna

At last the festival is here. Your old friend, Father Ezakien Tobyn, may have been killed in the fire that destroyed the old temple, but you know he would have rejoiced at the magnificent cathedral they built in its place. He was a true friend, one of the few townspeople who would seek you out to ask for your thoughts, or to share news with you, and when he perished you were saddened.

You are no stranger around Sandpoint. You visit there to buy seeds and gardening equipment, as well as to sell some of your famous rhubarb and plum jams when the season is right, but in your heart you don't feel part of Sandpoint.

Today, though, you are going to hold your head up high amidst the throng and listen to the dedication of the new cathedral. You are not doing it for yourself, you are doing it for the memory of Ezakien and what it would have meant to him.

You look at your old scale mail, shield, and morningstar, laid out on your bed, polished to an amazing shine. You have spent the last week at work during the night ours, getting things stitched up, oiled, cleaned, and, in truth, loosened in a few places to allow your more ... relaxed girth fit into it. You may look slightly silly, but you don't care. This is the gear of a cleric of Desna, and by her blessing you are going to wear it and ignore the inevitable comments!

Note: full armour and morningstar, but no backpack or sunrods, etc.

Jokad the Reaver

Your debt has almost been repaid. Father Zantus and his acolytes have been nothing but kind to you since your arrival in a terrible state, and seemed slightly embarrassed when you demanded that you repay your debts to them. At first they thought you meant a small donation in coin, which they would have gratefully received, but when they finally realised you actually felt obliged to do something to physically repay their service, they quickly found a use for you. Since then you have been working hard to prepare for the upcoming festival, helping the carpenters build the small stage, clearing the central square, carrying the barrels of pickled fish and vegetables, the rounds of cheese, the kegs of ale, and the barrows of apples and pears up from the market to the north eastern cathedral district.

You are tired, but it is a good tiredness. Your muscles feel like they have been tested, and your soul is starting to yearn for freedom from the town. Father Zantus asked if you would mind staying one more day after today, to help clear up after the party tonight, and then to finish the clearing up and dismantling tomorrow. After that, you plan on taking your possessions, making your thanks, and leaving this town. You have no idea where you will go, but the road is calling!

Note: You are lightly dressed with no weapons. You are, after all, on hand during the ceremony only to help carry things, etc.

Kael Saern

You have been in town a few days, and there is no way you are missing this festival. Free food, free drink, young ladies, and a chance for you to forget your predicament. You are a smart cookie, though, and you have an idea that you might be able to make a pretty penny today. Not only is the food free, but you might be able to help a few people out with a mending spell and make a few silvers. If that doesn't work, well in all honesty there is little else to do today.

Note: Normal equipment, but without your backpack which is in The Hagfish inn, where you are staying (for free for a few days, in return for helping old one-legged Jargie Quinn, the rather strange owner, with some alchemical ideas he has - none of which are ever any good, but he does seem to enjoy the resultant explosions).

Jovik Magnix

The last few months have been testing for you. Your father has grown more distant, perhaps coming to the realisation that you have no intention of following your brothers and him into a useful profession. You have been working your socks off, legitimately (well, largely) for the last few months as well, raising coin, but you have done it out-with the boring world of fishing. Your odd jobs, working for the Scarnetti family as a messenger and fixer, has not exactly enamoured you with your family (or most others), but the pay is good, and the work is simple (even if there is always an undercurrent of threat to their demands).

And then you went and dropped the ball, telling your oldest brother about your intention to leave right after the Swallowtail Festival. You had had a few drinks, had been acting the big man, buying him a couple with your easy-found coin, and then your mouth had run away from you. He hadn't said anything at the time, but when you awoke the next day to a roiling headache, the cold attitude of your mother made it all too obvious that your brother had told them of your intentions.

Since then the family have been harbouring mixed feelings for the Swallowtail Festival. Your father, a pious man who has been doing his bit to pickle extra fish to provide free at the festival, has had his excitement at the consecration of the new cathedral (and an all-too-rare day-off) dashed by the knowledge that it may well be the last day that he sees his young son.

He hasn't spoken to you about it, but you can read him like a book. He is disappointed in you. He feels you are running away from your responsibilities. He is scared you are going to get yourself killed.

But hey, you are a man now, and it is time to make your own destiny, and after this Swallowtail Festival (which has become like a stone around your neck), you will be free of guilt and responsibility.

Note: You are lightly dressed with only a concealed dagger in your possession.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 4, 2007)

*Game Post 1*

*The Swallowtail Festival* 
A stage has been set up in front of the cathedral and a woman with short auburn hair stands in the center. Behind her sit four wooden chairs, three of them occupied. As the crowd notices her, a hush descends and all eyes turn to the stage. She smiles and begins to speak:

"Welcome! As many of you know, my name is Kendra Deverin and I am proud to serve as mayor of this fine town. It's wonderful to see so many of you here to join us on this proud day. I'd like to extend my welcome to the many new faces I see in the crowd. I hope you all are enjoying your stay here in Sandpoint and especially if it is your first visit here I sincerely hope that you're having a wonderful time. And to all of the old faces I see today, thank you for coming and thank you for everything that each of you has done to keep this town strong in recent years. I see that even Larz Rovanky has torn himself away from work to join us today! It is truly a miracle from Desna herself! [There is quite a bit of laughter and many eyes are turned to a serious looking man dressed in all leather and wearing a sour expression on his face. Kendra waves to him and continues.] Without further ado, let me introduce your Sheriff, Belor Hemlock!"

A dour looking Shoanti wearing a worn breastplate and a longsword belted at his waist stands and walks to the center of the stage. His head is shaved and he his eyes are constantly moving about the crowd. He shakes the Mayor's hand and begins to speak.
"Thank you Mayor. Even in the heat of celebration, let us not forget the sad events that brought us to this day. And also let us not forget the souls that were lost five years ago. I would like you to all join me in a moment of silence to remember the lives that were lost in the fire that claimed our previous chapel on that fateful night. [The Sheriff lowers his head and the crowd joins him, many of them quite awkwardly as the silence persists. After the moment is over, the Sheriff raises his head and begins to speak again.] In remembering let us also not allow these events to repeat themselves. I am of the understanding that a bonfire is planned for tonight. I urge you all to observe caution during this event. [he clears his throat and smiles awkwardly] And ummm... Enjoy yourselves. Let me introduce the next speaker; give your attention to Cyrdak Drokkus, proprieter of the local theatre."

He nods to the crowd and walks back to his chair, passing the next speaker who is already on his way up to the center-stage. This man is quite a contrast to the Sheriff; he is brightly dressed, sports a well-groomed goatee, and seems to be thoroughly enjoying the day. As he reaches the center stage he loosens his collar a bit, winks into the crowd and starts to talk:

"Well, thank you Sheriff for that uplifting oratory. Now I know this town has been through some hard times, but look at what we've accomplished [He motions towards the church.] And I'm telling you, they spared no expense with this place. Father Zantus' chamber pot? Solid gold. I kid you not, our generous nobles put a pretty copper into the construction of this joint. I think the Churches even chipped in a silver or two! I even heard a rumor that all of the Gods got together and scrounged up four gold pieces to help get this thing built! But don't take it from me, the Padre over here is the one with the direct line, he's the one you want to hear from! But before I let him get things going I'd like to take this opportunity to extend my personal invitation to each and every one of you to the new production of "The Harpy's Curse" starring the world-famous Magnimarian diva Allishanda as Avisera the harpy queen! It's all premiering tomorrow evening at the Sandpoint Theatre and it is going to be fab-u-lous! And now join me in a bit of applause for his holiness himself, Father Zantus!"

The crowd cheers as Cyrdak motions Zantus to the center stage. The young priest looks noticedly abashed at the reception set up for him. He wears the traditional ceremonial robes of a priest of Desna and a shiny silver holy symbol about his neck. He smiles and tries to calm the crowd down, eventually speaking when the applause has subsided:
"Ahem, thank you. Thank you Cyrdak. And thank all of you for coming to join us on this most Holy day. Today is a day of new beginnings so without boring you with long speeches, I declare the Swallowtail Festival officially underway!"

And so the festivities begin. People give out cheers that seem to be half joy and perhaps half release. This is a new dawn for Sandpoint after The Late Unpleasantness (the term locals use to refer to the brutal serial killings of Chopper, and then the later fire that destroyed the old temple and much of the north eastern section of town). Drinks start flowing, food barrels get cracked open, and people mill around, looking to share their joy.

*Swallowtail Release* 

At noon, as the new cathedral bell strikes for the first time, Father Zantus leads a small procession of his acolytes out into the square. A large Shoanti [Jokad] follows the procession, pulling a large covered wagon (with some help from the more junior acolytes.

Everyone quietens down again, as Father Zantus mounts the small podium once again to recount a short parable of how Desna first fell to earth and was nursed back to health by a blind child who she transformed into an immortal butterfly as a reward for her aid. As he finishes his speech, his acolytes pull back the wagon's cover, letting loose what appears to be a thousand children of Desna, a whirling, fluttering, swarming wave of Swallowtail butterflies.

An almighty cheer rises up amongst the crowd, as young children immediately dart and scurry off after the butterflies. As you watch the joyful scene, you notice that no matter how close the children come to catching the butterflies, they never quite manage.

*Lunch* 

Despite the entire morning having already seemingly been spent in lazy consumption, the best was yet to come. As the butterfly wagon is rolled out of the square, a small flurry of activity takes place, as all of the town's taverns set out their massive spreads of food, ALL FREE!

Roast chickens, lobster chowder, an entire roasted venison (hot, hot, hot peppery skin), and the most amazing curry-spiced salmon (from Ameiko Kaijitsu). It is amazing stuff, but poor old Mandraiv has to stop after a few bites. Not only is the spice too much for his simple palate, but he can feel his gut press uncomfortably against his armour.

*Consecration* 

As the sun begins to set, at around 5:30pm, Fathur Zantus, looking tired, but with a massive grin spread across his face, steps once again onto the podium. Quite a portion of the crowd is getting tipsy by now, and Zantus, having realised that this might be the case, reaches into his robes to retrieve a thunderstone to get everyone's attention and get them to cease talking for a few moments. Children are still running around the stalls, getting tangled up in adults legs, high to the eyeballs on sugared apples and dried cherries. A few early-bloomers lie slumped already in blissful states of inebriation (blissful until the morning, at least).

Father Zantus raises his hand, holding the thunderstone aloft, and then throws it at his feet. 

A sharp retort, like the crack of distant thunder, slices through the excited crowd as the sun's setting rays paint the western sky. A stray dog that has crawled under a nearby wagon to sleep starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium.

He clears his throat, takes a breath to speak the prayer of consecration, and suddenly a woman's scream slices through the air.

A few moments later another scream rises, and then another. Beyond them a sudden surge of strange voices rises - high pitched, tittering shrieks and sounds not quite human.

The crowd parts and something low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbed glee as the stray dog gives a pained yelp and then collapses to the ground. The little thing is upon it, seeming to hack and slash with abandon, and then a few seconds later it is up, holding the dog's head in its tiny hands like a trophy. A goblin!

The little monster takes the dog's head by one ear, spins it round and round, before loosing it at Father Zantus. It hits the podium with a dull crunch, spraying tendrils of blood up the fine robes of the shocked priest.

As blood drips from the podium, and the little goblin darts from view amidst the confusion of running people, the raucous sound of a strange song begins, chanted from shrill, scratchy voices.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 5, 2007)

It is a few seconds since the goblin disappeared.

Jokad, you were standing near the edge of the podium, hanging back and minding your own business. You know that there is a large mallet/hammer (damage 1d3) under the podium you could use, but retrieving it will take 1 round.

Danth, you were near the food stalls, trying to persuade Ameiko to give you the last piece of salmon. You stepped forward during the commotion and are now 15 foot from the podium.

Mandraiv, you were right in front of the podium, ready to observe the prayer.

Kael Saern, you were standing just behind two kids when the goblin ran past after the dog. Your instinct was to give chase, but you were delayed a little as the kids started to turn and flee. You are just 5 foot behind Mandriav now.

Jovik, you got caught up in the melee of fleeing bodies, and are in the middle of a rapidly emptying square.

*Please all roll spot checks! Also roll initiative. The game has started...*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2007)

Danth is startled by the sudden chaos, but at the sight of the goblin and the flinging of the blood-splattered dog's head, the young priest sets his jaw and unlimbers his morningstar. His eyes dart about as he looks for the goblin. "Where'd you go, you little blighter?"

*Initiative: 9
Spot Check: 21*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 5, 2007)

"Find your parents, little ones," says Kael as he moves forward enough to place himself and Mal between where the goblin went and the fleeing children. "Keep your eyes peeled, Mal, gobies don't like dogs, much."

If, or when, Kael spots the goblin, he'll call upon the arcane power in his blood, channeling it through a gesture, and loose it upon the goblin.

OOC

Depending on the range, Kael will either fire a ray of frost (if it is 25' or less) or a magic missle (if it is 25' to 100').

Kael's Magic Missle Damage (1d4+1=4) 

Or

Ray of Frost's Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+2=17)  and Ray of Frost Damage (1d3=2)

Kael's Initiative in Post #5 (1d20+2=12)
Kael's Spot Check in Post #5 (1d20+2=22)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2007)

"Lamashtu's teats!  What was that?"  Jokad unceremoniously bellows.

He instinctively moves to stand protectively in front of Father Zantus and reaches for the wooden mallet behind the podium.

He scans the fleeing crowd and the nearby shadows for further sign of the evil runts.


OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1355854

Initiative 17
Spot 20

Tactics - he is immediately concerned with protecting Father Zanthus but will immediately react to any visible threats to other innocents.  He will rush into melee heedless of his lack of a real weapon or armor.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

Init 1
Spot 9

Although the old man is slow to react to the scene, the defacing of a Desnan service is too much for Mandraiv. His face becomes quickly flushed with anger. He immediately moves towards the source of the chanting voices, suspecting them to be goblins come to make a mockery of the ceremony, all while speaking aloud a prayer of blessing and shouting, Ye blasphemous curs! I may be an old man but I'll deal ya a killing blow for yer dispicable act! I charge all able-bodied men and women to follow me. Let's show these creatures we won't be intimidated!

OOC: Cast bless on all within 40 ft (hope that includes some party members). +1 morale to attack and saves vs. fear.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2007)

Jovik whirls around in the crowd as it disperses. The shock rapidly being replaced by anger. He quickly scans the crowd for his family, more from instinct than from true concern. But still the thought crosses his mind that a goblin head would make his father a parting gift the old man would at least be proud of, maybe. It wasn't a fish after all. Still buoyed by youthful confidence that bordered on arrogance, Jovik pulled his dagger as he raced down the street after the goblin.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Spot Check in square Post 8 (1d20+4=23)

Jovik Init Post 8 (1d20+2=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 6, 2007)

There is chaos all around. Goblin yells, insane snatches of lyrics, shrieking people fleeing, the scream of a child.

Danth, you managed to follow with your eye the fleeing goblin that killed the dog. It has scurried under a cart and runs a tongue excitedly along its over-sized blade, its eyes frantically searching out another target. This cart is to the right of the podium (as you face it), but is a good 20 feet away. More pressing, you spot a goblin clamber up onto a now-unstaffed food stall only a few feet from you. It seems to have one eye on you, and one on the grilled sardines that lie scattered around the table. This goblin actually has the initiative on you (he rolled 13), but rather than attacking he decides to grab a handful of sardines that he quickly stuffs into his gob, giggling maniacally as he then squares up to you, his dogslicer curiously waving in your face as if he thinks he might actually be able to frighten you. How strange!

Kael, you too spot the path the dog-killing goblin took, but you also spot the goblin near Danth, and, perhaps more worryingly, one little nut has actually just jumped atop a small child of about 4 years old, right on the edge of the square (about 40 feet away from you), his blade about to strike down. You also see a goblin go running at full pace towards the podium, a flaming rag stuffed into a bottle in his hands. This one is probably going to come close enough for you to try and take a swipe at him, but if you do that you will miss the chance to cast a spell at the one that is attacking the child. What do you want to do?

Jokad, you too see the path of the goblin under the cart, as well as the one that is running towards you with the lit bottle (initiative 1). If you retrieve the hammer you may not have time to intercept (it will come down to a battle of initiative rolls next turn), alternatively you can move to intercept this turn and take an unarmed attack against him.

Mandriav, you notice little other than the obvious mayhem. You were facing Father Zantus and missed much of what happened, but the screams from behind you make you catch sight of the mad goblin rushing towards you with fire. Unfortunately, due to your spot fail, you cannot act in the surprise round, but please let me know what you plan to do for next round.

Jovik, you too see everything - the child, the goblin on the stall, the one that hid under the cart, but you also see 2 goblins just there, right there. THERE! Right in front of you. 2 of them. How the hell did they get there? Well, you are still near the middle of the square, with people fleeing all around you. One of the two goblins before you is staring straight at you, the other is jumping up and down, shouting obscenities at the fleeing people. The one that is looking at you winks, and moves to attack. You, however, have the initiative on him (he got a 4, the other a 5).

*Actions please for the surprise round (all except Mandriav), and also actions for the first full round (everyone), just to speed things along. If things develop suitably in the surprise round to render your first round action unnecessary, I will ask you to repost.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2007)

*Danth, favored of Sarenae*

His attention focused on the nearby goblin staring him down, Danth steps forward, swinging his morningstar with all of his might.



*
Danth attacks the nearest goblin.

Surprise Round
Attack 13, damage 9

Round 1
Attack 10, damage 8
*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2007)

Jovik grins at the winking goblin in front of him, "I've gutted fish bigger than you" say the lad as he feints left and then brings back the dagger from the right.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round
Jovik Feint (Bluff) Post 11 (1d20+6=19) 

Jovik Attack Post 11 (1d20+1=17, 1d4+1=5) 

Jovik Sneak attack Post 11 (1d6=1) 

I rolled the sneak attack seperately incase the feint fails.

Round 1

Attack wounded Winky if still up other wise the other goblin

Jovik R1 Feint Post 11 (1d20+6=24) 

Jovik R1 Attack Post 11 (1d20+1=2, 1d4+1=4) 
Oh Well   

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2007)

For Kael it is a no-brainer, children are the responsibility of everyone and adults can try and take care of themselves.

"Mal, save the child," shouts Kael before muttering a string of arcane words that unleashes a bolt of energy from his right hand, which is twisted to channel the force into the goblin atop the child.

OOC

If it is acceptable, I'm using the rolls that I already made. If it's not, let me know and I'll re-roll.

Surprise Round - Kael's Magic Missle Damage (1d4+1=4)

1st Round - Ray of Frost's Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+2=17)  and Ray of Frost Damage (1d3=2)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 6, 2007)

Jokad begins to reach for the mallet but changes his mind as he spies one of the little monsters rushing toward the podium with a flaming bottle.

With a feral snarl he launches himself off the small stage and atempts to tackle the creature.  The little bastards are far quicker than he anticipated however and he misses horribly.  

Jokad immediately rolls up into a crouch and springs again; this time with a better appreciation of their agility.... 

[sblock]  Jokad is going to attempt to grapple the goblin and hoping to avoid the AO (does the creature actually have melee weapon drawn or a natural attack?  If not, he may not be able to make an AO... I hope.)

*AC is currently 12*

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357493

Melee touch attack auto misses   , the rest is moot.  At least I got those shabby rolls out of the way.

He will attempt the same thing in round 1, hopefully before he has a chance to throw the bottle

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357510

Ahh... much better.   

Hopefully, that kills him.  I will grab his weapon if he has one.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 6, 2007)

Kael: your missile streams out from your outstretched palm, soaring towards the goblin as he raises his dogslicer high above his head ... and down. WHAM! The magic missile strikes hard into the back of the goblin, throwing him off the tiny child and sprawling onto his arse. He looks at you in pain and confusion as Mal bears down on him.

]Mal rolls 16 attack, 5 damage! 

Mal hits the goblin hard with a feral snarl. Goblins hate dogs with a vengeance. But if there is anything worse than their hatred for dogs it is their fear of dogs. Their endless childhood nightmares of wild dog attacks ... and you catch that for a second in the goblin's eyes as Mal tears into him. But only just for a second, for there is not even time for a scream as Mal tears the very throat from the goblin, sending a fine mist of blood into the air.

*First goblin dead. Mal standing near scared child, growling at corpse of the goblin.* 

Danth: The little goblin that is squaring up to you still has a sardine tail hanging from his mouth as your perfect strike hits him square in the side of the head. It is ugly. Very ugly. All that is left of the right-hand side of his head is a messy pulp, and a fish tail. He slumps onto the ground at your feet.

*Second goblin dead. You need to make a move action in the next round to reach another. The one under the cart still has nobody going for him.* 

Jovik: You dook your left shoulder down, the goblin lifts his dogslicer to catch your open right side, and then you pull into the feint, turning the move against him. Your tiny blade slips unseen under his left arm. The feeling of soft resistance is disgusting. A tiny moment where you think the blade has hit something firm, and then that too is breached. The blade is now embedded up to the hilt, and the first goblin slowly slides off the blade and onto the ground, his eyes still staring in deathly confusion.

The second goblin stops swearing, looks at his fallen companion, and growls in anger at you.

*Third goblin dead. The first sentient thing you have killed. You feel a little shaken, but there is not time to deal with this now, for another goblin faces up to you.* 

Jokad: You are rising from the ground at the end of the surprise round.
Mandriav: You are ready to try and stop the advancing goblin with the oil bomb.

Both Jokad and Mandriav need initiative rolls against the goblin that is running with the oil bomb for round 1. The goblin rolls a: 6 

Kael - you either need to help the child (the goblin is dead), or go after the goblin under the wagon, or help Jovik, or run to the podium.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 6, 2007)

"Mal, guard," says Kael as he moves protectively over the child.

"Now where should I put you, kid," continues Kael as he scoops up the child and looks around for an adult, or group of adults to turn the kid over. "There's more goblins to slay."

Speaking of goblins, Kael fires off another force bolt of eldritch power at the goblin under the cart. He really should be more focused on the child, but a mix of blood lust and youthful enthusiasm has Kael off center at the moment.

OOC

Normally Kael would sound more caring, but I figured that pose was close to the number the lousy charisma check made. 

Lousy rolls can easily be turned into ROLE play.   

Kael's Magic Missile - Post #15 (1d4+1=2)

Kael tries to calm the child - Post #15 (1d20+3=8)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 7, 2007)

From his crouch Jokad makes another rush at the rapidly closing goblin hoping he is not too late to prevent his throw.
*
New Initiative - 18*
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357821

OOC:[sblock]

Jokad will once again attempt to grapple the goblin and deal damage.

Assuming I can use my rolls from post #13...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1357510

Hopefully this kills it before it can throw   [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

Mandraiv startles at the sight of a goblin running with a makeshift firebomb. His first instinct is to protect those around him and a flaming bottle of oil is a serious hazard. He casts a command spell, hoping he finishes before the goblin throws.

DROP! he screams in the Goblin tongue as he completes the spell. He then moves to engage the goblin in melee.

_OOC: Goblin must make a Will save (DC 15) or drop whatever it is holding, unable to pick it up until 1 round has passed._


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Danth rushes forward toward the goblin hiding under the cart, his gore-drenched morningstar readied. "Come on, you little rat!" he calls, trying to provoke the beastie. "Feel the cleansing justice of Sarenae..."

*Full move toward the goblin.*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2007)

Jovik has little time to worry about the consequences of the actions he takes, not that he usually thinks about consequences, But still, this was the first real fight, first deadly fight he had been in. Still instincts kick in and another foe stood before him. Jovik went left this time, before cutting back to the right. But the lad's inexperience shows as the blade cuts well wide of the goblin.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Feint Post 19 (1d20+6=22) 

Jovik attack Post 19 (1d20+1=3, 1d4+1=4) wow I suck.

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 8, 2007)

Mandraiv & Jokad: 

Mandraiv shouts "drop" at the rapidly advancing goblin, and sure enough, the little turd drops both the dogslicer it holds in its right hand, and the lit bottle it was brandishing above its head. 

(OOC: Opposed will failed: 13)

The bottle smashes to the ground just behind the approaching goblin (who hasn't managed to stop his insane charge), sending a curling burst of flame into the air (5' diameter, 5' behind you both).

Jokad, in a half crouch, throws himself at the goblin. The goblin tries to pummel down on your head with his tiny fist, but misses . Somehow, though, the goblin almost manages to squirm out of your grasp (Rolled an 18, but goblins get -3 to grapple, so you just succeed).

Crack ... you feel its neck twist out of socket under your hands. His eyes bulge, roll, and mist over. Its sharp little tongue lolls out of its mouth, as a final sigh escapes his lips. The goblin is dead.

*Fourth goblin is dead*

OOC: Well done both of you, you got the bottle out of the way and then neutralised (nice way of saying 'killed' the goblin. Let me know your action for next round. The cart and the goblin attacking Fenris are about equal distance from you (full round move).

Fenris: You swing, the goblin parries with his dog slicer. He then spits on you, dirty, horrid, foul spittle... then he attacks you and hits. OUCH! His blade sliced across your chest, causing you a LOT of pain.

OOC: 5 hit points damage. You are now at 1hp!

Danth: You are now close enough to the one under the cart to make an attack next round, but please read below...

Kael: The young child, a boy or perhaps 3 or 4 years, is crouched sobbing, crying out for his mommy. He seems a little frightened by Mal.

Your magic missile races out and arcs across the square, hitting hard into the goblin under the cart. The goblin, who had been laughing and grinning as he watched the carnage, suddenly looks worried and clambers out from under the cart. You see someone running towards him to engage!


----------



## frostrune (Nov 8, 2007)

*Rd 2*

Jokad grins wolfishly as he tosses the limp body to the side.  "Nice trick, old one," he says casually over his shoulder to Mondraiv as he grabs up the creature's 'dog slicer' and sprints off to help the hard pressed youth (Jovik) in the center of the square.

OOC:  [sblock]Free action to drop the goblin, move action to pick up his weapon, standard action to hopefully move up into his grill.

Remember my movement is 40'.  A single move for me = double move for Mandraiv (he wears medium armor right?)

My plan for Rd3 is to attack the Goblin fighting Jovik, assuming it is still alive.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2007)

*Danth, favored of Sarenae - Round 2 Actions*

Danth slides to a stop as he nears the cart, his arms pinwheeling to maintain his balance from the quick stop. The goblin suddenly clambers out from under cover just as the cleric swings his morningstar, fouling the attack. The young man frowns as he strikes the wood of the cart instead of the beastie he had meant to slay.

*
Attack: 6
*


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2007)

Kael's Pose and actions - Round Two

"Don't be afraid, Mal's just trying to protect you, okay?"  Kael says in a calming voice as he kneels down to look at the child. "Do you know where your parents are?"

While soothing the child and trying to get him to his parents, Kael does a little misdirection magic and fires another magic missile at the goblin from under the cart.

So as to distract the boy from all the violence, Kael does it in a fashion so that the child focuses more on the flash of energy from his finger when the missile fires.

OOC

Okay, much, much better. Gotta love trying to protect the kid, while calming him down, and trying to not mental scar him for life. *chuckles*

Kael's 2nd attempt tp calm child(1d20+3=22)

Kael's Magic Missile Damage (1d4+1=5)


----------



## hewligan (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC: Can you throw up an initiative score for Kael.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2007)

OOC

I can do, my previous initiative form post #5 was 12, but in case you're asking for a new initiative it is below.

Previous roll from post #5 - Kael's Initiative(1d20+2=12) 

New roll from post #25 - Kael's Initiative(1d20+2=5)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

Mandraiv cracks a slight smile and winks at Jokad, You're welcome, son, he says, Now let's get the rest of these little buggers and show them what it means to do battle with real men! He hustles over to the goblin by the cart grunting to himself, Damn, but this armor does chafe. I had forgotten it was so heavy.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2007)

Jovik gasps in pain as the blade cuts across his chest, a far worse wound that the accident aboard ship several years ago. It staggered him, though he knew it would be far worse in a few minutes once the excitment of the moment had passed. 

Jovik ahlf turned as if to run, but the screams reminded him that this was still his village, his home, and he had to help defend it. Besides that little goblin might chop him agian if he turns his back. No, the best way way to face the goblin head on, so despite the growing pain, Jovik struck back.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik feint Post 27 (1d20+6=15) 

Jovik Attack Post 27 (1d20+1=12, 1d6+1=2) 

Jovik Sneak Attack Post 27 (1d6=4) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 9, 2007)

Jovik: Goblin initiative 21, He swings before you can recover, but you easily turn the attack away from yourself, exposing his midrift (attack roll of 5 for the goblin).

You attack in turn, and perhaps it is the fear and anger in you, but your carve deep into him with your dagger, feeling the blade slip in all the way up to the hilt. The look of incomprehension on the goblin's face is a study, before he pulls himself off your blade, looks down in amazement at the ragged red line in his chest, and then collapses in a heap.

You see father Zantus, now spurred into action, moving across the square towards the child that someone is guarding. Perhaps he can heal you?

*Fifth goblin dead. Well done Jovik - you got 2 down!*

The goblin that was under the cart sees Danth prepare to swing, getting in his thrust first (initiative 18), swings, misses ( with a stinking 8 to hit), and curses at you. Mandraiv has closed up behind Danth, ready to help.

And then shooting through the air towards them comes an arcing blast of eldritch power (Kael's Magic Missile), slamming into the goblin's head, leaving little but a lower jaw still attached to his neck. It is messy. Very, very messy!

*All the goblins in the square are now dead. Congratulations on your first battle!*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 9, 2007)

OOC: Save your healing spells for now. I will put up a post soon with some healing from Father Zantus for Jovik. The rest of you, please role-play a suitable after battle congregation for a moment or two (you have a few minutes to catch your breath and get to know one another before things move on).

Jovik healed for 6hp (now at full health).


----------



## frostrune (Nov 9, 2007)

Jokad charges up to help the injured Jovik only to see the last goblin slide off his blade.

Jokad grunts (you're not sure if it is in disappointment or approval) then slaps you on the back, "Nice work flat-lander.  You should see Father Zantus about that wound though... these dogs <he kicks a goblin for effect> hardly know how to treat a blade.  Who knows what disease it might carry?"

He seems to still be listening for sounds of further combat from other parts of town.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad charges up to help the injured Jovik only to see the last goblin slide off his blade.
> 
> Jokad grunts (you're not sure if it is in disappointment or approval) then slaps you on the back, "Nice work flat-lander.  You should see Father Zantus about that wound though... these dogs <he kicks a goblin for effect> hardly know how to treat a blade.  Who knows what disease it might carry?"
> 
> He seems to still be listening for sounds of further combat from other parts of town.




"Thanks, I think" replies Jovik weakly sinking to his knees to rest. As the battle winds down the throbbing in his chest becomes all too real. Jovik looks down at the two goblins that lie dead before him, and the bloody dagger in his hand. With an unsteady hand he wipes off the dagger. Well that was painful he thinks. Still he felt some pride at having helped to save the village, maybe that'd wipe that suspicious look off Hemlock face now.

Jovik staggers up and holding his chest heads over to Father Zantus, "Desna had a little luck left for me, Father. Perhaps she has some healing too huh?"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 9, 2007)

When he slumps to his knees, Jokad suddenly realizes the Varisian (Jovik) is hurt far worse than he thought.

He extends a calloused hand to Jovik, "On your feet friend, lets get you to Father Zantus."

He hoists him up and provides a steadying shoulder as they seek out the good priest.  As they shuffle along he offers a congratulatory nod to the old priest (Mandraiv) who helped him earlier.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

Danth smiles, thankful that the last of the goblins are dead. Turning to the nearby Madraiv, the young priest notes the man's holy symbol and nods. "Nicely done with the firepot," he says, and holds out a hand in greeting. "I am Danth, priest of Sarenae. We should see to those that are injured. Perhaps we can be of aid."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 9, 2007)

All around chaos still reigns. While the square has now largely emptied, you can hear the screams of people, the clash of weapons, and the cries for help resound around the town. There is not much time to rest!

Father Zantus moves over the Kael, placing one hand on the head of Mal for the briefest of seconds, before bending to face the young child.

"Ah, Ryon, my wee angel. Shall we go get your mommy now?" The child seems to recognise Zantus, but continues to cling to Kael's leg.

"I want my mommy!" he cries, his face already ready and wet from the tears. Zantus  gives the child a gentle hug, whispering to him, "We will find her, come with me."

Zantus turns to face Kael as the others approach. He nods at the young man before taking the child's hand. As the rest of the party gather round the priest addresses them.

"Thank you all for your bravery. There is much here to be done. I will take Ryon into the safety of the Cathedral and place him under the care of my acolytes. His mother will return when this carnage abates."

He looks with concern upon Jovik. "Desna likes those with luck, young man, and you appear to have plenty of it. Here, let me heal you." He places his hands upon Jovik, and the power of his goddess knits the flesh whole.

Jovik: this is the first time in your life you have had healing magic on you, and it is a strange sensation. Not one you entirely enjoyed, but a lot better than the pain you had before.

There is time for brief introductions only, before .....

(OOC: I will post later tonight with the next stage, so please feel free to roleplay some introductions)


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> When he slumps to his knees, Jokad suddenly realizes the Varisian (Jovik) is hurt far worse than he thought.
> 
> He extends a calloused hand to Jovik, "On your feet friend, lets get you to Father Zantus."
> 
> He hoists him up and provides a steadying shoulder as they seek out the good priest.  As they shuffle along he offers a congratulatory nod to the old priest (Mandraiv) who helped him earlier.





[sblock=OOC] Just FYI, Jovik is Chelaxian, not Varisian. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

"I really wish I had my armor here," says Danth, a slight look of concern on his face. "Nothing for it, I guess..."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Kael returns Father Zantus' nod and gives Ryon a pat on the head before the priest leads him away.

Kael looks to the others who approuched and once Father Zantusapproached is done speaking, the young varisian says, "Well met and done, the name's Kael Saern and this is Mal."

Kneeling down, Kael uses some dry soil from the ground to clean the dog's face up some, mostly trying to remove the bits and pieces of goblin flesh and blood. He also makes sure, twice in fact, that Mal is uninjured.

"You did good, too, Mal, real good," says Kael as he kisses the top of Mal's head, on an goreless spot of course. Oddly enough, the dog seems to understand what his master has said and almost seems to smile in return.

"Desna was touching the dice for Sandpoint today," adds Kael as he looks to you all. "It could have been a lot worse without us."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 9, 2007)

Mal seems restless. The sounds of battle drifting across the town still all too noticeable. As your small group of make-shift heroes catch a well earned rest, Father Zantus starts to walk back to the cathedral, with small child in tow. As he leaves he turns to Mandraiv and leaves one last parting comment:

"Come visit me later, Mandraiv, when things calm down. I have found some possessions of your old friend Father Tobyn when clearing out the old storage rooms, and I thought he would like for you to have them." With that he is gone.

Mal barks.

There is what feels like a blanket of calm for the briefest of seconds, and then  a sudden bloom of fire leaps into the sky just south of the festival grounds, sending cheers, screams, and what sounds like goblin singing up with it. A thick pall of smoke starts to plume into the sky. 

Something big has just gone up in flames, and you are sure the goblins are to blame. What do you want to do?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2007)

"To the south," shouts Danth, running in that direction.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2007)

[sblock=Hewligan] Did Father Zantus have time to heal Jovik?[/sblock]

Jovik gets up wearily, but heads out after Danth as well.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Kael nods to Danth and says, "Once more into the breach..."

With that, Kael and Mal head off with Danth toward the south.

OOC

Yeah, I know, no Shakespeare around, but it's a damn fine line. 

Fenris - 







			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> He looks with concern upon Jovik. "Desna likes those with luck, young man, and you appear to have plenty of it. Here, let me heal you." He places his hands upon Jovik, and the power of his goddess knits the flesh whole.
> 
> Jovik: this is the first time in your life you have had healing magic on you, and it is a strange sensation. Not one you entirely enjoyed, but a lot better than the pain you had before.



 - The Father healed you, at least that is the impression from the sentence.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Fenris -  - The Father healed you, at least that is the impression from the sentence.




OOC: I swear that wasn't there before.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I am Danth, priest of Sarenae. We should see to those that are injured. Perhaps we can be of aid."




I agree, lad, the old man says, shaking Danth's hand, Let us help those in need. And I am Mandraiv. Folks call me the hermit on account of my living outside town. I was once a wanderer. Now I am but a fisherman. Pleased to make your acquaintance.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> "Come visit me later, Mandraiv, when things calm down. I have found some possessions of your old friend Father Tobyn when clearing out the old storage rooms, and I thought he would like for you to have them." With that he is gone.




Certainly, friend! Mandraiv replies before the priest leaves.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Something big has just gone up in flames, and you are sure the goblins are to blame. What do you want to do?




I'm getting too old for this kind of excitement. But I must serve where Desna calls. Let us away, friends, to see what evil has befallen the town now. The streets will run red with goblin blood by the end of the day! Mandraiv readies his morningstar and heads south.

OOC: Do I have my shield? If so it will be readied.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 10, 2007)

"Onward then, before the damn beasts ruin all the ale!!",   Jokad roars.

He smiles and slaps the Chelaxian (Jovik) on the back once again before bounding off in the direction of the fire.  The shoanti's long legs and powerful strides easily put him out in front.

OOC:  He'll save the introductions for later.  Jokad is a man of action    (he also is practically in a loin cloth and far from prepared for battle.  This should be interesting)

Jokad will be double moving at 80' until he charges headlong into trouble.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 10, 2007)

*Encounter 2: Goblin Pyros*

OOC: Before we start, you have gained experience. 300 a piece, except for Jovik who gets 400 for taking two on single-handedly (your crazy fool!)
OOC: In addition you can grab a dog-slicer (1d6 damage) or makeshift club for Danth (1d4 damage) en-route to the fire. I will assume that any unarmed do this by default. Mandraiv, you have your shield. You are the only fully armed and armoured one.

*Goblin Pyros* 

As you near the source of the huge conflagration you see that a group of goblins has found the cart full of fuel for the bonfire just south of the festival grounds and have lit it on fire.

You are confronted with several cackling and shrieking goblins armed with dogslicers and torches. As soon as the goblins see you they shriek in delight and attack.

There are 4 goblins in a tight little cluster, rushing towards you. They are brandishing the torches in their left hands and seem to be planning to try and set you alight. They look drunk with glee.

Behind them, dancing around near the fire is what looks to be an old goblin woman, wearing very little in the way of clothing, and with a long whip in her hand. She is singing the strangest song at the top of her lungs, and it seems to be spurring your attackers on.

OOC: If you can understand goblin, here is the song she is singing:
[sblock]
Goblins chew and goblins bite.
Goblins cut and goblins fight.
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblins eat and take by force!

Goblins race and goblins jump.
Goblins slash and goblins bump.
Burnt the skin and mash the head,
Goblins here and you be dead!

Chase the baby, catch the pup.
Bonk the head to shut it up.
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be goblins! You be food![/sblock]

OOC: 4 goblins, 1 warchanter. Jokad, you will arrive first, but do you want to attack alone (1 against 4), or wait and charge in with the rest?

Encounter 2, round 1! Please let me know your actions, and roll your dice (including for initiative).

Goblins roll 20!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 10, 2007)

Upon seeing the conflagration and goblin chaos, Kael fires off an eldritch bolt of force and power into the goblin female in hopes of sundering their morale while his associates take on the others.

"Mal, guard," asks Kael of his familiar, in this instance it's best to keep the hound in reserve. He adds for the others, "I think the goblin witch is the leader."

OOC

Okay, until he rests, Kael is out of first level spells, save for the Magic Missile that his tattoo allows him to cast. It's his ace in the hole, but he has 5 0-level spells, which means five Ray of Frosts. 

Definitely not first - Post #46 - Initiative (1d20+2=4) 

Post #46 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 10, 2007)

"Time to Die!!!"    Jokad bellows as he charges headlong into the mass of goblins.  The bloodlust of his ancestors is upon him as he crashes in the throng.

OOC:[sblock] Jokad rages before making the final charge into the 4 massed goblins (Yes he is crazy).  

Init 20

Attack 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1365505

Boo.  The hope was to hit and kill on my first attack and get a cleave to even up the odds.  Unfortunately I missed and now I am terribly exposed. 

AC 10

HP 16 

Barbarians... high risk, high reward   [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 10, 2007)

As the rest of you reach the goblins, Jokad is already amongst them, swinging wildly (and missing). The 4 goblins attack him in high humour, giggling and snorting as they try to set fire to the crazy man with their torches.

All 4 attack, only 1 hits! . Ouch! He stabs the torch into your arm, burning you.

(OOC: 2 hp damage )

The warchanter flashes out her whip, trying to trip Jokad. She fails MISERABLY! 

OOC: Jokad survives his mad early rush attack. Round 2 is upon us. Everyone gets a shot this time. Actions and rolls please! Kael - I will use your earlier action for round 2 unless you specifically request a change!


----------



## frostrune (Nov 10, 2007)

*Fight 2, Rd 2*

Jokad whirls and slashes wildly trying to keep the ferocious goblins from gutting him.  He feels the strength of his ancestors running through his veins and does not even seem to flinch as the burning brand is driven into his arm.

He continues to press his attack to keep the goblins off balance slashing viciously with his captured dog slicer.

OOC:[sblock] Boo-yeah!  First attack roll should be a hit (AC 22) doing a hopefully sufficient to kill 9 hp of damage.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1365632

If the first goblin dies from his initial attack he takes his cleave hitting AC 13 (maybe?) for 7 hp.  

AC 10, HP 14

Hopefully that will help even the odds. [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 10, 2007)

OOC



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Actions and rolls please! Kael - I will use your earlier action for round 2 unless you specifically request a change!




No, ser, my earlier action is the best bet, however I thank you for checking.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, Round 2*

Seeing Jokad surrounded by goblins, Danth springs forward to aid him, swinging his morningstar. The priest tries to target the goblin furthest from his companions to avoid being overrun by the vermin.


*
AC: 11 (no armor), HP: 10/10
Initiative: 17
Attack: 12; I'm guessing this is a miss.
*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

Desna, we ask your blessing for this holy endeavor! Mandraiv shouts at the top of his lungs, exhorting his allies with a bless spell. He then moves to take his position next to his allies to help provide a solid line of defense and prevent the goblins from swarming his fellows.

Init 17


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC: Yeah! A reward for being crazy. No dogslicer for me. It's a martial weapon for some reason so a -4 isn't worth the extra 1d2. And why is a war razor a martial weapon    I would have like one of those.


Jovik follows the crazy crazed Shoanti into combat. He angles in behind a goblin, keeping the maddening little creature between himself and Jokad before lunging forward with his blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 53 (1d20+2=22) 
Ha! I go first.

Jovik Feint Post 53 (1d20+6=16) 
I will try to set up a flank, but here's a feint in case.

Jovik Attack Post 53 (1d20+1=5, 1d4+1=5) 

Ug. I need to roll my attacks first!

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 11, 2007)

The goblins have the initiative, and seem to find this fight hilarious. The massive blaze beats down from behind them, sending the heavy scent of smoke into the air. The heat is just about at the point of being uncomfortable.

The goblins attack. The two on the right remain intent on the barbarian, trying to set fire to his flesh.
The middle goblin lunges forward with his flaming torch at Danth, and the left-most goblin swings with his torch at Jovik, sending sparks in a trailing arc.

OOC: Dice results. Jovik, Jokad both get hit once each. The other attacks miss.

You both take3 hp damage each!

IC: The goblins shriek with glee as they land two hits on the longshanks. The warchanter behind them continues her horrendous song, while whipping out to try and trip Danth. She sure doesn't like the look of Danth!

OOC: She rolls an adjusted 20. The opposed rolls come out for Danth She is tiny and weak, you are big and strong! .

IC: Danth feels the whip wrap around his ankle, but easily pulls his leg free, causing the warchanter to stumble backwards. You are too far away to reach her (no AoO), but she looks very unhappy.

Just then, Jokad swings his dogslicer (they are martial for goblins, not for humans - I am rule zeroing this - they are just short swords really), and decapitates a goblin. The follow up attack misses, but the head that is currently rolling around the ground seems to have changed the mood of the goblins. This is, they realise, a real battle now. They drop their torches and prepare to use their dogslicers.

Mandraiv calls upon the power of Desna, and you feel it wash through you all.

At this point Rhun swings with his dagger, but just misses, even with the power of Desna guiding his arm.

From behind the heroes Kael sends forth a bolt of eldritch magic, hitting the already mightily annoyed warchanter flat in the chest, leaving a smoldering mark there. She looks very, very, VERY ANGRY now.

Oh boy these goblins are mad!

*Goblins: 1 dead, 3 alive, 1 warchanter with -4hp to her total* 

OOC: Please prepare for the next round, with new initiative rolls (I am a fan of initiative each round, to allow for a changing dynamic to the battle), attacks, etc. Jokad, Jokid, please deduct 3hp from your characters. Danth, you take 1hp non-lethal from the whip (it stung, but you will live!)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

Mandraiv will attempt to aid Jokad's attack, while exhorting his fellows. Drive them back, lads! Don't give them an inch.

Aid 2 fails


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 11, 2007)

Kael reaches into his belt pouch and instead of a spell component, or some other piece of sorcerous might, he pulls out a pre-loaded sling and sets it spinning above his head.

Using his left arm as a sighting arm, Kael aims for the angry warchanter and with a knowing smirk he fires off the sling bullet toward her, hard and fast.

OOC

If only it would have crit'ed, it'd be a nice way to start of his first IC usage of a sling. 

Post #56 - Initiative (1d20+2=12)

Post #56 - Sling Attack (1d20+2=22, 1d4=4) - Possible Crit

Looks like normal damage - Post #56 - Crit Confirmation (1d20+2=7)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fight 2, Rd 3*

That last shot stung a little but does nothing to deter Jokad from continuing his frenzy.  You have never seen him fight but you expect there is only one way this will end:  all the goblins will be dead.... or he will.

OOC:

New Initiative = 8
New hp = 11
Attack misses... grrr.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1367299


----------



## hewligan (Nov 11, 2007)

OOC: Remember you all have a bless spell on you, although Jokad, that is still a stinking miss


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield - Round 3*

Danth reacts slowly, again swinging his weapon; unfortunately, his foe easily dodges out of the way of the lazy swing.


*
Hewligan, I thought Danth had his morningstar, not a dagger?

Initiatve: 2
Attack: 6
*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] 







			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> dogslicer (they are martial for goblins, not for humans - I am rule zeroing this - they are just short swords really)



Well in that case, assume I have a dogslicer.    [/sblock]

Jovik winces in pain from the burn, but it wasn't as bad as the last slice he got. That and the sensation of healing he recently received is still with him, augmented no doubt by the blessing by Mandraiv. In any case Jovik feels the luck of Desna with him and swings the dogslicer at the goblin in return.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Feint Post 60 (1d20+6=20) 

Jovik Attack Post 60 (1d20+1=10, 1d6+1=5) With the bless an attack of 11

Jovik Sneak attack Post 60 (1d6=1) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

The goblins seem furious that you have spoiled their fun by killing one of them. It appears that they had hoped that you would all stand around nicely while they set fire to you to add a nice dancing flame performance to the massive bonfire that is roaring.

In the distance you see a couple of town guards trying to break through to get to you to help, but they are being held back by three goblins who are throwing burning wood at them.

The goblins are slow to react this round (initiative 6 and 12 for the goblins and warchanter respectively). 

Kael you get to go in first this round, flashing your swing hard at the warchanter who appears to be preparing a spell. Your tiny round stone flies true, hitting her right between the eyes. There is an audible crunch as something seems to crack nastily, and then she is prone on the ground, bleeding, immobile, quite possibly dead.

The three remaining goblin warriors turn ashen, and as a one turn to flee. You have completely destroyed their morale!

OOC: Attack of opportunity! I will post results shortly.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 12, 2007)

"Cowardly scum!!",   Jokad bellows through gritted teeth as he lunges after the fleeing goblins.

OOC:
[sblock]
Attack of Opportunity
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368826

Looks like a hit and decent damage.  Maybe a kill?  AC 19, 8 hp dmg

Do you get a cleave attempt on an AO?  If so and the first one dies...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368829

Cleave - AC 24, 8 hp dmg

If this works out Jokad will be pretty pleased with himself.... [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: According to the SRD the AoO pauses the round. You only get one AoO. I actually own the Rules Compendium, and it complicates things. Says the above, but in the footnote says that a frostgiant AoO that killed an opponent triggered his cleave ability. Given that the Rules Compendium is meant to be THE final definitive guide, I say you get your cleave!

IC: ATTACK OF OPPORTUNITY! (I rolled for Jovik and Danth, to speed things along. I am going to run AoO using the order of initiative for the round).

As the goblins flee, Jokad swings at the one on his right, slashes hard against his turning neck, dropping him like a sack of potatoes. Jokad's mighty swing is turned through and to the left, hacking deep into the side of another goblin, spilling a messy pool of innards onto the muddy ground.

Danth, taken a little by surprise, swings hard with his morningstar (OOC: You are right, you have a morningstar with you!), but misses. Jovik, on the other hand, flashes forward with his stolen dog-slicer and catches the last goblin.

(Danth got an 8, Jovik a 22, including a possible crit! The possible crit fails! Damage is rolled as a stinking 2).

His dogslicer hits, carving a cruel cut across the goblins arm and back, but not killing him. He flees off across the square, crying in self pity as he goes.

In the distance you see the guards you spotted earlier finally overcome the goblins they were attacking, and then start to move towards you and the fire.

OOC: What would you like to do? The retreating goblin is not a threat to you, but you can chase him (kael you should be able to get a sling attack in next round), or you can search/check the dead goblins, or toast marshmallows on the fire. The guards will be with you in 2 rounds.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

With a frown on his face, Kael says quietly, "We can't afford to let you go, gobie."

Quickly the warbling noise of Kael's sling fills the air, his sight focused down his aiming arm, leading his target, and just at the right moment he lets the bullet fly.

OOC

In case you wanted an initiative - Post #634 - Initiative (1d20+2=15) 

Sling Attack - Post #64 - Sling Attack (1d20+2=20, 1d4=4)

ADDENDUM - By the way, that #634 should be #64, but obviously I can't change it on Invisible Castle, nor do I want to hold it until this threads 634th post.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: Hopefully by the 634th post we will be past the goblin encounters 

Kael lets loose with his sling shot before the goblin gets out of range, hitting him hard on the back of the head. There is a strange pinging noise as the stone makes contact, and for a good fifteen or twenty feet the goblin runs on. But as he moves his route becomes erratic, slower, before he slowly, almost comically folds down upon himself, hitting the dirt with the ungainly crumple of a corpse.

OOC: Congratulations on completing encounter 2 with minimal collateral damage. The guards will be with you soon.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC: 300 experience points each! I want you all to keep a tally of your XP and alert me when you level up. There will be a lot of trust in this game.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

Danth rubs his sore ankle where the goblin warchanter's whip had bruised his flesh, and then looks up at his companions. His trained eyes note that Jovik looks to be burned fairly bad. Approaching the man, the young priest smiles. "Would you like me to do something about those burns?" he asks the Chelaxian.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth rubs his sore ankle where the goblin warchanter's whip had bruised his flesh, and then looks up at his companions. His trained eyes note that Jovik looks to be burned fairly bad. Approaching the man, the young priest smiles. "Would you like me to do something about those burns?" he asks the Chelaxian.




"Please" replies Jovik. "This is not a habit I would like to acquire. Getting cut and burned that is"


----------



## frostrune (Nov 12, 2007)

Jokad roars in exultation at his double kill and looks around the square for other enemies to fight.

He looks ready to charge off after the fleeing goblin until he sees the wizard drop it with another well placed sling stone.

Shrugging helplessly he turns to look (perhaps for the 1st time) at the companions fate has dealt him.

The Chelaxian has already proven his mettle with two kills and a couple of nasty wounds, the old one had a useful trick or two, and the wizard aquitted himself quite well with his arcane bolts and deadly sling stones.  The fiery haired Varisian cleric was certainly brave and had the build of a warrior, but Joakd had yet to see what he could do.  Still, a stout lot by any standard.

His face changes from blood caked grimace to smile as he finally introduces himself, "Well fought my friends!  I am Jokad of the Shadde Quah."

OOC:  No offense Rhun just playing it from his perspective


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 12, 2007)

Kael and Mal approach the group, with the young varisian kneeling down to pet his companion vigorously about the neck and shoulders.

After the shoanti speaks, Kael says a common shoanti greeting for new companions before looking to the others and nodding.

"I couldn't image how we'd far if we were better prepared," says Kael with an easy smile, almost infectious, smile upon his face. "The gobs seemed fairly well motivated, too. Well, at least until that screecher went down and you all devastated their ranks."

"The name is Kael Saern and this is Mal, my companion," adds the young man. "Desna tipped the dice today, eh priest?"

That last comment was directed toward Mandraiv, not Danth.

OOC

Tipped the dice = Good luck for us


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Please" replies Jovik. "This is not a habit I would like to acquire. Getting cut and burned that is"




Danth continue to smile. "The compassion of Sarenae is always there for those that wish to feel her warmth," he says, approaching Jovik. With a touch and a prayer to the Dawnflower, Danth heals the burns that the man has suffered.

*Cast Cure Light Wounds for 1d8+2 points (3 minimum, so it should completely heal the rogue)*



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: No offense Rhun just playing it from his perspective




*None take; but Danth did smash down the first goblin. He just has had really bad luck since.*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

Desna has smiled upon us today, lads! the old priest wheezes as he catches his breath, I do beg your pardon, but this is far more excitement than I am used to. I just thank the Song of the Spheres that we are all alive and well. Are there any of you who require ministrations? I still have a touch of magical power remaining to cure your wounds.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2007)

"Mal and I are well," says Kael with a half-smile and chuckle. "Although Mal is going to need more then a dust bath, now, I don't want goblin bloo don him for too long."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 13, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Desna has smiled upon us today, lads! the old priest wheezes as he catches his breath, I do beg your pardon, but this is far more excitement than I am used to. I just thank the Song of the Spheres that we are all alive and well. Are there any of you who require ministrations? I still have a touch of magical power remaining to cure your wounds.





"Bah!"  Jokad snorts, "I've a scratch or two but nothing a couple pitchers of ale and a good night's rest can't fix!!"

He seems to think this hilarious and laughs gustily.

More calmly he says, "I thank you... but save your charms for the injured villagers.  I'm sure not everyone escaped unscathed."

OOC:  Jokad is down about 30% [9 out of 14 total].  Pretty damn lucky considering he was fighting in his street clothes.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Bah!"  Jokad snorts, "I've a scratch or two but nothing a couple pitchers of ale and a good night's rest can't fix!!"
> 
> He seems to think this hilarious and laughs gustily.
> 
> ...




"Speaking of which, we should head back to make sure there aren't any more goblins around"


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2007)

"Actually," says Kael as he points toward the approaching guards. "I think they'd like to talk with us."

If one of the approaching guards is familiar to Kael, he'll raise a hand in greeting to the man, if there are none then Kael will simply nod a greeting to them.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2007)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "Actually," says Kael as he points toward the approaching guards. "I think they'd like to talk with us."
> 
> If one of the approaching guards is familiar to Kael, he'll raise a hand in greeting to the man, if there are none then Kael will simply nod a greeting to them.





"Yeah, well I'd rather not." says the young lad. "I'm going to go check on my mom and brothers, I'll catch up with you fellows at the tavern" says Jovik as he does the fastest nonchalant saunter any of you have seen.

[sblock=Hewligan] Yeah, he's beating feet. A long association with the guards has Jovik more than skitish, especially as he has done something wrong (murder). He has yet to reconcile his act with anything positive for the community. That said he will, if presented with the opportunity to do so quickly and out of sight, search any goblin bodies he finds. But he is really going to check on his mother and family. Honest. [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Nov 13, 2007)

Jokad casually looks over at the approaching guards and squats down near the goblin corpses and begins rolling them for anything of value.

He knows enough of the flatlanders to know he better stake his claim before it gets 'confiscated'.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Danth waits patiently for the arrival of the guardsmen. The priest hoped the worst was over; he had been lucky to escape the fighting relatively unscathed. Going into melee combat withou his armor and shield was not something that he cared to repeat. And he was going to have a nice bruise on his ankle to remind himself of that.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2007)

Kael and Mal walk over to the warchanter's corpse and the varisian checks her over as well, however he seems less worried about the guard's approach.

"Hopefully you've something to cover the cost of my bullets," mutters Kael as he checks over the dead goblin.

Also, if it seems like Jovik wasn't able to get anything during his quick exit, Kael will also see about securing the young man's share of the bounty, too.

Although Kael might be unaware of Jovik's history, the young man was a help today and that should be respected.

OOC

If a search roll is required - Post #80 - Search (1d20+1=6)


----------



## hewligan (Nov 13, 2007)

Kael, you manage to find 13 silver pieces, and, best of all, a single gold coin, from the two corpses you search.

Jokad, you find some stinking potion on the warchanter, and a purse tied to her belt, full of gold coins (you estimate about 20gp). The other two goblins turn up a few coppers and silver (8cp, 5sp).


----------



## hewligan (Nov 13, 2007)

The guards run towards you, looking tired and confused. They are three young men, with small nicks and grazes visible on their faces. Kael recognizes one as Tomil, an earnest young man from a poor fishing family.

"The town is under attack!" Tomil pants, as he stops before you, hands on knees as he hunches over to regain his breath. "The world has gone mad. We have seen goblins all over the place, jumping off roofs onto people, setting fire to things, stealing food, killing dogs, and ... people. There are bodies!!" He trails off, shaking his head.

One of the other guards speaks up.

"We saw you fighting - thanks for your help! Where did you come from? Did you see more? Have you seen the sheriff?"

As he speaks you, you hear screams in the distance, and the three men raise their weary heads towards the source of the noise.

"We better go!" They offer, before bounding off. As they leave, you can make out, in the distance back towards the festival grounds from which you came, a goblin who is clambouring along a roof-top edge, seemingly following something below him. With a pounce he launches himself into the air, arms outstretched, blade coming down, before missing his target and hitting the ground head-first with a horrendous crunch.

Madness indeed!

OCC: Please role-play meetings, next moves, loot-sharing (if any), etc., and then decide where to head off to next. Jovik has set off south-west towards the harbour area. You can hear distant sounds of clashing swords, screams, and mayhem pretty much all around, albeit in lesser quantity than before. It does appear as if things are calming down at least a little (trust me!)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

"We need to help the townsfolk," says Danth. "Our aid may yet save some lives."


*Hewligan, how far are we from where Danth is staying? It would really be nice to pick up his armor and shield if we have more fighting to do.*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 13, 2007)

OOC: You could split up for a bit to pick up equipment - wouldn't take you all more than 15 minutes to get your gear and get back. It may also give Jokid time to check on his folks. It is certainly an option - your call. Only Mandraiv lives out of town, but he is fully equipped.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 13, 2007)

"13 silver and one gold," says Kael as he stands up from the bodies he looted. Once the guards show up, Kael listens to things.

"We'll catch up with you, Tomil," says Kael to the guards as they bound off. "I doubt we should press our luck too much, so those who need armor and weapons better get them."

"Does that sound about right to the rest of you?" Kael asks as he looks about, so as to get his bearings.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Danth nods. "Sounds like a good plan. Let's meet back here as soon as we are able." With that, the young cleric runs off toward his quarters to gather his gear.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

Mandraiv is still a bit winded, but he pipes up, The town is still in disarray. Desna would want me to aid the innocent. I will see what good I can do while you are gone. I shall attempt to stay in the same general vicinity, but please make haste. I'm an old man and not much good in a fight by myself.

Mandraiv then looks around for wounded and dying so that he can attempt to stabilize their wounds (Heal +6) or help carry them to a temple or safe location.

OOC: Have the goblins been known to raid this area in the recent past?
Knowledge (history) 21


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

"Mal and I shall stay with you," says Kael with a half-smile. "All I need for a fight is on on in me."

Kael will keep his sling loaded and Mal on watch as he follows Mandraiv.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 14, 2007)

"I will leave this loot with you," Jokad says handing over the items he recovered from the goblins.  

"I will grab my gear and be back in a blink.  Try not to kill so many that I can't catch up."

You are unsure if he is serious or if he said this in jest, but before you can ask him the lanky shoanti bounds off in the direction of the church.

OOC:  I will rush to my room to throw on my studden leather and grab my shield, bow, and battle axe.

Jokad hands Kael a stinking potion, purse (you estimate about 20gp), and a fistfull of coppers and silver (8cp, 5sp).


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

"Shoanti are always interesting," says Kael with a smile as Jokad lopes away.

Kael quickly adds the coins he found with the coins that Jokad handed them and places them into the pouch, before drawing it tightly closed and putting inside his own belt pouch.

Kael gives the potion a glance before securing it in his other pouch.

OOC

Sometimes I am not a loser - Post #90 - Spellcraft (1d20+4=7) - this is probably not one of those times.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2007)

Never spent much time around Shoanti, myself, Mandraiv says while tying a splint to the broken leg of a man who escaped a burning house by jumping out the second story window, My family and I are all Varisian and I spent the better part of my life roaming the countryside with them. It was only recently that I settled here. What is your story, Kael?

OOC: For what it's worth, Mandraiv would attempt to aid Friadoc in identifying the potion, although it might soon become apparent that Mandraiv is just a tad more skilled in Spellcraft (+5).


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

"Thanks to my parents I had a more eclectic childhood," says Kael with a smile and soft laugh, since for a varisian to say that it must mean they really, really moved around a lot. "I've met my fair share of folks, be they varisian or shoanti, although I learned sling, as well as more subtle talents from my father, the power of the blood was in me, as it is in my mother."

"Recently, my parents found themselves with child again," says Kael with another grin, this one more rakish. "Obviously, winters can be cold, so I decided it was time to find my own stories, so I left the troup, my parents, sister, and the sibling to come are on the road, many miles from here, and it's now Mal and myself."

"I lost the horse for my cart a few days ago,"  says Kael with the first real frown you can think of seeing on his face, if you cared to look. "But, I've an idea now how that happened." With a shrug though, he adds, "So I've been in town, doing odd jobs and helping out, waiting for the festival like everyone else. Desna's luck, I'm glad I was still here to help these folk."

Mal and Kael have been watching guard over Mandraiv and those he is working on, while telling his story, and his sling is heavy with a bullet.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=Hewligan]
Jovik's first priority is to avoid the guards. Secondly he is headed to his home to check ont he family. If he runs into any goblins in the process, he will stop and fight though.

When he gets home he will retreive his gear, assuming the family is OK. Then he'll head out to find the party before trying to find more goblins.

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jovik's Return Home*

Jovik: You make your way through the streets of Sandpoint towards your harbour backstreet home. There are, unfortunately, a few corpses that you pass en-route, and you also spy a half dozen dead goblins, generally in clusters or 2 or 3. There are guards around, generally running pointedly off in the direction of some distant screams or fire, but in truth, none seem to even cast you a second glance.

When you arrive home the house is occupied only by your oldest brother. He greets you with almost disappointed welcome in his voice. It doesn't take long to find out from him that your mother and father were both at the festival when the chaos struck. Your other brothers have gone out looking for them, and he drew the short straw of waiting at home in case they returned there. You can tell he is anxious to leave himself, and tries to persuade you that perhaps taking his place in the house while he goes out to find your parents would be the best course of action.

It is your call. You can kit up and head out to find them yourself, or you can accept your brother's offer and lie low at the house.

OOC: hint - real heroes don't stay home!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 14, 2007)

*The Healing*

With Kael guarding over Mandraiv with his impressively patient hound, the pair of you set about seeking out the injured.

Just within the festival grounds area, there are two human corpses, stiff and angular with mortis. There are also several people who need attention. A young lady, who you recognise as having been attending the stall for one of the inns, appears to have broker a wrist. You prepare some bandages and a splint from the readily available material, getting Kael to cut strips of cloth and hold the arm while you bind. The girl is in shock, but manages to tell you that she broke it not from a goblin attack, but when people trampled her on their way out of the square.

As you help her you see some acolytes leave the temple, led by Father Zantus. They too are searching for injured, despite the distant sounds of conflict that still echo around the town, and kindly take the young girl into their care.

You also help calm an old man who had been knocked unconscious. He is badly bruised and shaken, but other than needing some water (which you get him), and a calming influence, he appears fine. He does, however, manage to thank you profusely while also introducing you to a half-dozen new cuss-words (spoken in regards to the goblins).

One of the most harrowing sights, however, is a dog that has been part gutted, but still lives, its hind legs padding the ground uselessly as it attempts to raise itself. Mal whines in distress, and offers the dog a gentle lick, while Kael quickly flicks his dagger across its throat, quickly putting it out of its misery. For some reason, the discomfort of the dog is more galling than the stillness of the human corpses.

There are, in addition to the injured and dead townspeople, 8 goblin corpses within the festival grounds. There is some satisfaction from knowing that 6 of those died at the hands of you and your new comrades. Clearly things could have been a lot worse this day!

OOC: Mandraiv, you can take 10 on the potion and see that it is a stinky goblin version of a healing potion (cure light wounds).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

"Sorry Cor, your straw, your job. Besides, sitting and waiting is natural for a good fisherman like you." says Jovik as he sprints up the stairs to find his hidden stash. Grabbing his armor, weapons and pack, he starts for the door. On a whim, he grabs his remaining clothes and possesions. _'Cayden and Desna have presented the opporunity and I shall not waste it'_ he thought. Quick as a flash he was back downstairs calling out behind him "Tell mom I'm OK" and he was back on the hunt for goblins. 

He paused for a moment and thought about this rapid events that were so fresh in his mind, the battles just fought that seemed so long ago as well. It was nice to have that big shoanti around, and when he got hurt that magic stuff was way better than the foul gralic poultice mom would put on. Maybe he ought to find those guys again before finding more goblins.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 14, 2007)

*The New Heroes Reconvene*

Jokad - As you ran back to the temple outbuildings, where you have been staying, to retrieve your gear, you too see the carnage in the festival grounds. It doesn't take you long to kit up and head back out, and within 10 minutes you are at the side of Kael and Mandraiv, helping then calm the few villagers that remain in this area. You see the acolytes, many of whom you know quite well from your recent stay, are slowly escorting people back to the relative safety of the new cathedral, offering them physical aid where needed.

Danth - The inn you have been staying in is mobbed with people. It almost seems as if it has become a temporary fort. As you enter a big man holding a stool above his head as if to strike you relaxes. "Not a goblin!" he states to you, as if this should come as welcome news to you. There is tension and fear amongst the people, but you also catch the start of some bravado, as people relate tales of their bravery, or the stupidity of the goblins. Amidst the tension, some laughter is starting to rise, and you feel that perhaps the worst of things are over.

You quickly prepare and head out. As you are walking through the common room a man stops you. "I saw you!" he says. "You stood up when everyone else was running. I saw you kill one of those little bastards!" Others around him silence, looking at you with a mixture of awe and gratitude. "Stay for a drink" an old man offers. "I'm buying!" he follows, as if that is a very rare thing indeed.

Then a young man, barely into his teens, joins in. "You are heading back out there, aren't you?" He asks. "You're a hero from Magnimar, right?"

There is little you can do but allow a smile to crease your face as you head back out into the town. You can hear their awed conversation follow you. You have probably become a little immune to it, but you do look rather impressive in your full combat gear.

As you jog back towards the festival grounds, you hear very little in the way of conflict. You see some people peer out of windows and the likes, but there is no sign of any live goblins (although there are some corpses). Any remaining battle sounds are distant now, and intermittent, almost indistinguishable from the steady lull of the waves.

When you return to the square, you see that the wounded have been taken care of, and that your new companions appear largely ready to roll.

OOC: Jovik - please post IC as to whether you are here, or staying at home. If you are here, please feel free to describe your relatively uneventful return.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 14, 2007)

OOC: There will be another encounter very shortly, but please enjoy a few moments of tranquility as things start to calm down and you rejoin. You can loot-split, chat, etc., before the madness kicks off again!


----------



## frostrune (Nov 14, 2007)

Jokad purposefully stalks across the festival square looking much more like a warrior nomad from the upland steppes.  

He is grinning wolfishly as he approaches Mandraiv and Kael. "Get any more since I left?" is his only greeting.

At a shake of Kael's head he barks, "Good.  I didn't miss anything then."

"So... what's next?  I can still hear some screams from the south.  If we hurry maybe we can bag a few more."

The Shoanti is almost ridiculously over-excited.  There is a feral gleam in his eye and he is just itching for a fight.  If the nasty burn on his arm is bothering him, he certainly doesn't show it.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2007)

Young Jovik returns, cautiously crossing the square. As he spies Jokad, he hurries over to the big shoanti and gives him a nod. The young lad now carries a long rapier at his hip as well as a short bow.

He heads over to the inn and pokes his head in to look for his parents.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, favored of Sarenae*

Despite being a priest, Danth looks much more warrior-like as he rejoins the group, outfitted in his full combat gear. His scale mail armor, while not of grand quality, is crafted of bronze scales that each resemble a small flame, and looks somewhat impressive. His shield, now strapped to one arm, bears the holy symbol of Sarenae. He holds his morningstar in his other hand as he glances about the square. "It looks like you have things well in hand, Mandraiv," he says, eyeing his priestly companion's handiwork.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

Kael pats the slain dogs head one more time, even though it is well beyond the ability to feel, before he looks to his own dog, Mal, and pets him as well.

"He's in a better place, Mal," says Kael with a smile. "Of that, I'm sure, he's guiding and protecting those that passed today. They're freer now."

However, once the shoanti returns, Kael does his best to push sobering thoughts from his mind, as they'd only interfere in what needs be done.

"We figured it'd be best to wait for you," says Kael with a lop-sided grin. "We've done so well together, it mind be ill-luck to ignore it."

With a look at the carnage around him, Kael adds, "The dice would have rolled more queer, today, if not for us."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 14, 2007)

Jokad stands to his full towering height and thumbs the well worn blade of his axe.  He looks at his companions smiling broadly, "Lets be about it lads!  As soon as we put an end to this nasty business there will probably be a wench or two that needs consoling."


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

Kael looks at each of you and then chuckles a bit as he says, "I almost feel sorry for the goblins, last time most of us were unarmed, unarmored, and ill-prepared for the moment."

"If they thought us fearful then," adds Kael with a Mal and nod to Mal. "I can only imagine what they're about to feel."

"I say it's time to drive these gibbering idiots from fair Sandpoint," finishes the young varisian with a rakish smile and a twinkle in his eyes. "After you, my large and imposing friend."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 14, 2007)

"Tokked das sprenyed,"  Jokad says in Shoanti.  "It is time to hunt."

With that the youthful barbarian lopes off to the south toward the dwindling screams.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 14, 2007)

*Die, Dog, Die (Encounter 3)*

Things are dying down around town, and despite taking a quick wander off together to seek out the increasingly rare sounds of distress, the battle always seems to be ahead of you, or behind you.

You catch sight, once or twice, of goblins, raiding food, or chasing dogs, or running across roof-tops, but before you can reach them they are gone. There is the odd lilt of goblin song that you catch in the air, and the clash of steel, or distant voices of town guards, but the fight seems to be frustratingly drawing to a close just beyond your fingertips.

As you move around the northern section of Sandpoint (the section where the festival grounds are, and where so far all the goblin activity appears to have been focused), you hear the sound of a scream and frantic barking coming from the north, near the White Deer (a newly built 3-storey grand inn with an impressive view of the Varisian Gulf to the north).

Dashing north, at the edge of an alley to the side of the White Deer Inn, you see a goblin commando mounted on a goblin dog has bravely (?) attacked a noble and his hunting dog. The nobleman cowers behind a rain barrel where he calls for help, while his dog lunges forward against the goblin commando. As you arrive you see the goblin commando slash down with his horsechopper (a small halberd), killing the loyal dog.

As the dog crashes to the ground, a cheer goes up from a group of 4 goblins who start to appear from cover. They had obviously been hiding from the frightening dog until their commando came and dispatched it for them. With the dog gone, and their commando astride his goblin dog, they have been rekindled with courage.

The goblins are completely focused on the nobleman, unaware of your approach. 

OOC: You have the opportunity to attack in the surprise round as desired. Actions please!

OOC: A "goblin dog" is not a dog. This mangy creature's face has a flat nose, beady eyes, and the protruding teeth of a rat grown grotesquely large. Tiny clawed forelimbs and a long, hairless pink tail add to its vermin-like appearance. Worse than the way it looks is the way it smells. It stinks of sun-baked sewage, and has blistering, festering sores upon its head and the parts of its back you can see under the goblin commando who sits astride it.

The following link is not a goblin dog, but it gives you an idea 

Mangy dog, only imagine it big and with a rats tail and goblin astride it!

OOC: Jovik - no luck so far with finding your parents. You have been popping into each inn, and can have a look inside the White Deer if you survive this fight. You will survive the fight, right?


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 14, 2007)

Seeing the loyal canine cut down fuels a wildfire in Kael, so without thinking the young man channels the power of his blood through his varisian tattoo and a bolt of force flies from him into the goblin commando.

"Be ready, Mal," says Kael to his own canine.

OOC

I figure it'd be a nice use of the surprise round before switching to either 0-level spells and/or my sling. 

Initiative - Post #107 - Initiative (1d20+2=4)  - thank goodness for the surprise round.

Attack - Post #107 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, Favored of Sarenae*

Danth rushes forward, swinging his morningstar at one of the distracted goblins in a powerful overhead blow.


*
We don't need to roll initiative for surprise rounds, right? FYI, if Danth can use the charge action in the surprise round, he will do that, adding +2 to his attack for a 13, and taking his AC down to 15.

AC 17, HP 10/10 (1 point non-lethal)
Attack: 11
Damage: 10
*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2007)

Jovik rushes forward with with drawn rapier, stabbing at one of the goblins, but the boy's inexperience shows.

[sblock=OOC] Jovik attacks the surprised goblins Post 109 (1d20+1=2, 1d6+1+1d6=11) 
Geeez! I am having horrible luck [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Nov 15, 2007)

*Fight 3, surprise and Rd 1 actions*

OOC:  Jokad would like to charge right through the mass of oblivious goblins and try and lay a smack on their obvious champion.  I don't think they can take AOs on me because they are still flat footed (surprise).  Assuming I can so......

IC:  A crazed grin splits Jokad's face as he launches himself forward in surprising silence.  He is past the cowardly goblins before they even know he is there.  He has the back of the lead goblin squarely in his sights but slips in the offal strewn alley taking his swing harmlessly out of line.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374017

"BAHHHH!!!",  Jokad growls.  He straightens and bellows,  "Come on you filthy dogs!!  You wanted a fight and now you've got one!"


OOC:  He is hoping this will draw all the goblins to him in a swarm (yes crazy).  He plans to take out the leader/commando and his beast as fast as possible and hope his new friends can beat down the rest.

Rd 1 - Init  15 and Attack (hit AC 22 for 8 hp Dmg)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374036

In the event this actually kills it, here is my cleave onto the goblin dog...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1374044


----------



## hewligan (Nov 16, 2007)

OOC: I waited a bit for Mandraiv, but in his absence will assume a move for him. Update for the surprise round will follow shortly!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 16, 2007)

Rhun charges forward, bashing his shoulder into the goblin on the extreme left, and then follows up with a morningstar that hits, almost, being deflected by the surprised goblin at the very last moment!

Jovik dashes forward, rapier advanced, but slips on what looks like some festering excretion from the goblin dog.

Jokad lets our a mighty roar, and cuts hard across the body of the goblin commando. The goblin is injured, but not dead.

Mandraiv swings his mighty morningstar at one of the central goblins, but misses .

Kael lets loose his last magic missile, watching it loop out of his hand like a flash of electric thread. It hits the goblin commando, already bleeding from Jokad's attack, and topples the goblin off of his goblin dog. Dead as a rather dead thing.

*Goblin commando is dead!* 

You can see people press their faces up against the windows of the White Deer, looking out at the fight. Their faces show a mix of fear and excitement. Behind the goblins the nobleman crawls a few inches further into the alley, but appears too frozen in fear to really help.

OOC: Round 1, 4 goblins, 1 goblin dog. Please all roll for initiative, and select and roll for action.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2007)

Jovik regains his footing and uses the odd movement from slipping in the excrement to drive his blade from an unexpected angle at the goblin in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Initiative Post 113 (1d20+2=5)

Jovik Feint Post 113 (1d20+6=18) 

Jovik Attack Post 113 (1d20+1=15, 1d6+1=5) 

Jovik Sneak Attack Post 113 (1d6=1) 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Nov 16, 2007)

*Initiative*

OOC: Goblin initiative 19, Goblin Dog 18


----------



## frostrune (Nov 16, 2007)

Jokad reacts before the stunned goblins taking a mighty but ill-aimed swipe at the mangy rat-dog.  He bellows in rage at his failure to hit.

OOC:
Initiative 22, AT natural 1 = ugly
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1377485


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2007)

Kael seems to be preparing to fire his sling, however he only raises his sighting arm and a frigid ray fires from his fingertips at the goblin dog as he unleashes a chilling bolt into the beast.

OOC

Post #116 - Initiative (1d20+2=21)

Post #116 - Ray of Frost (1d20+2=22, 1d3=2) - Critical Threat

Post #116 - Critical Confirmation (1d20+2=6, 1d3=3) - No Crit


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> OOC: Have the goblins been known to raid this area in the recent past?
> Knowledge (history) 21




OOC: Before I forget, I don't think I ever received an answer to this question.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2007)

Mandraiv will fight defensively and try to aid Jokad's attacks, seeing how the mighty Shoanti warrior hits harder than he possibly could. Maybe in his youth he could have competed with the muscled fighter, but his strength is not what it used to be.

Aid 12 (success!)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, round 1 actions*

Danth continues swinging his morningstar against the goblin foes.


*
AC 17, HP 10/10 (1 non-lethal)

Initiative: 7
Attack: 13
13 didn't hit last time, so I am sure it doesn't this time.
*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2007)

*We goblins are mad! We liked our Commando! You guys SUCK!*

OOC: I have rolled init and attack for Danth.
Order of attack: Jokad (init 22), Kael (init 21), Goblins x4 (init 19), Goblin dog (init 18), Danth (init 13 ), Jovik (init 5). Mandraiv is aiding Jokad.

Rough formation:
Goblin, Goblin, Goblin Dog, Goblin, Goblin
Danth, Jokad, Jovik
Kael, Mandraiv (sort of between Jokad and Jovik, but hanging back a little)

IC: Jokad swings hard, but catches his weapon on the wall of the White Deer inn, causing a fine spray of dust to fly out in the arc that his weapon was meant to take. His attack is ruined!

Kael sends forth a bolt of icy vapor, hitting the goblin dog, which whines as the left side of its face takes a direct hit, freezing the putrid flesh there. (Goblin Dog -3hp, still going strong).

The goblins attack. The left two swing for Danth, the goblin dog and goblin to the right of it attack Jokad, and the one to the far right lunges at Jovik.

OOC: 20, 20, 10, 6, 12.

IC: Danth struggles to block the two goblins who pounce at him, finding that the first swings inside his defences, hitting hard against his shoulder. There is pain, and it distracts for a moment, offering the second goblin a route in. This one hacks down on Danth's chest, catching at the edge of his armour and shedding a wide spray of blood. Danth is clearly hurting! (9 damage in total). The goblins woot in delight. They are about to kill a longshank!

The goblin dog scents the blood, and it seems to distract him from his attack. It snarls and bites forward at Jokad, but the mighty Shoanti easily knees its head away. Jovik dances away from the goblin that lunges at him. It will need to do better than that to hit the young man, buzzing on his first taste of real adventure.

Danth knows that he cannot risk casting a heal spell on himself in combat. It would open him up to attack and would be the end of him. But he hurts, hurts real bad. In times like these, attack is the best for of defence!

He hits!, and kills it!

*Goblin down! 3 to go (and the goblin dog)* 

Jovik may have been slow to respond, perhaps focusing too much on avoiding getting hit, but at the last moment he spots an opening in the defences of the goblin that lunged at him and slips forward with his rapier. He feels the fine point of the blade plunge into the goblin's eyeball, feels the blade tense and bend slightly as it hits the back of the skull, and then slips it free. The goblin slides silently to the ground. Not even a groan escaped its lips.

*Another goblin dead! 2 to go (and the goblin dog)*

OOC: Next round. Please roll initiative, and decide on actions. Danth is badly in need of healing, but otherwise the fight is going well.
PLEASE SEE NEXT POST: I had already rolled and written up Danth's actions, so they stick. The good news is he killed a goblin! Sorry about this. You posted as I was in the midst of posting, so I missed it.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth continues swinging his morningstar against the goblin foes.




Rhun: I missed your post - you posted as I was posting. I am going to take my rolls for you simply because:
1) They are better
2) I am lazy and already wrote up the response

You are basically at 1 hp (the non-lethal is gone by now, but you just took 9 lethal)


----------



## frostrune (Nov 18, 2007)

Jokad sees the vicious attack on Danth and realizes his new friend could be in big trouble.  Without losing focus on the goblin dog he decides to try and kill the goblin remaining on Danth (and hope to get a cleave on the dog).

OOC:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1380283

Nice!  Init 18, Hit AC 22 for 8 DMG that should kill a gobby so here is a cleave try on the goblin dog...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1380287

Yes!!  hit AC 21 on the cleave for 6 hp dmg!!!

Hopefully this happens before Danth goes and maybe he can make a retreat.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 18, 2007)

Airwalkrr / Mandraiv: In regards to your question about goblin attacks, sorry, I missed the initial question (well, I spotted it, but then forgot to respond). Here is your answer:

There are five known goblin tribes that live in the vicinity of Sandpoint, and while they are a constant pain in the backside when it comes to attacking merchants, etc. (especially in the northern roads, which are less-well protected), they have never had the organisation or strength to attack Sandpoint.

It is rumoured that they scavenge regularly from the scrap-heap dumped over the cliffs of Sandpoint, but the tribes are squabbling and disparate. In fact, what worries you most is that in order for them to be attacking Sandpoint, it suggests that maybe, just maybe, they have united, and that would be a real concern, for goblins are not known for their organisation or loyalty. They bow only to strength, and to unite even a couple of the tribes would require a real powerful goblin.

Of course, the goblins are as mad as a drunken monkey, so who knows!!!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 18, 2007)

With Danth in trouble and Jokad trying to take the pressure off of the injured cleric, Kael moves forward and jabs with his quarterstaff at the goblin to the right of the goblin dog with his staff.

"Mal, attack," shouts Kael as he jabs.

OOC

Post #124 - Initiative (1d20+2=7) 

Post #124 - Quarterstaff Attack (1d20=7, 1d6=1)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2007)

Mandraiv tries to step up to the fore in order to give Danth a chance to step back and heal himself. Get back lad! Grab the goblin potion on me belt. It smells like arse but it will heal ye! Mandraiv fights defensively, praying that Desna will give him the luck he needs to survive.

Fight Defensively 14
Damage 7


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

Jovik was moving around the combat well. He always picked up new things fast, and he was beginning to like fighting a bit as it was always new. Getting hurt was not fun though, and danth was nice enough to heal him. jovik though felt the best he could do was hit another goblin so the goblin couldn't hit Danth again.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 126 (1d20+2=19) 

Jovik Feint Post 126 (1d20+6=24) 

Jovik Attack Post 126 (1d20+1=10) 

I keep forgetting that a successful feint negates the Dex as well as permits my SA. Feint is far more useful than i thought.

Jovik Damage Post 126 (1d6+1+1d6=10) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2007)

Danth's chest burns in agony, the cleric having never experienced such pain. Realizing the degree of injury, he steps back away from the goblins, allowing his companions to move up. He thongs his morningstar, and begins the words and gestures necessary to cast a spell of healing.


*
Ugh, I truly despise Invisible Castle.

Initiative: 4
Drop bless for cure light wounds (1d8+2).
*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 19, 2007)

OOC: The goblins roll a 10 on initiative, the goblin dog a 14. This puts order of action this round as: Jovik (19), Jokad (18), goblin dog (14), goblins (10), Kael (7), Danth (4), Mandraiv (2.

IC: Jovik continues his fine form, but while his attack was forceful and well directed, the goblin he faces managed to block the attack with his shield.

Jokad, seeing the damage done to Danth, swings forward with all of his might, chopping through the small goblin like its flesh was made of warm mud. His mighty battleaxe swishes through the air with such force that it seems to hum. The goblin threatening Danth falls hard, screaming as he goes, the blood gusting from the massive three inch deep ravine across his chest.

* Goblin down! *

Jokad continues his swing, hitting the goblin dog hard as it lunged forward. The hideous animal is wounded, but furious!

(Goblin dog -2hp last round, -6hp this round)

The goblin dog retaliates, biting forward at Jokad, but gets nothing more than the butt of an axe in his face (rolled a 1 ).

The remaining goblin knows he is trapped. His three companions are dead, the goblin dog is suffering, and some young longshank keeps trying to stab him with an oversized needle. He wants to run home, but there is no route out, with the alleyway behind him blocked (and with a suddenly excited nobleman now sitting upright, looking a lot less frightened than before). Oh well, he may as well try and kill the longshank kid in front of him to open up some room to escape.

He attacks and hits hard. Little sucker. Jovik, once again, feels the sharp pain as a dogslicer cuts hard into his chest. (4hp damage please, young Sir).

Both Mandraiv and Kael step forward into the battle and attack. Both miss, but their presence is welcome.

Mal lunges forward, attacking but missing the injured goblin dog .

Danth, steps back from the battle, falling safely behind the lines, feeling pretty sore, but alive!

You can hear the crowd from the inn, peering through the windows, calling on support, throwing insults at the goblins and cheering wildly as you strike the goblins down. There is an intake of breath as Jovik gets hit, and then a cheer when he stay on his feet, bleeding, but alive!

OOC: Combat round over. We have 1 injured goblin dog and 1 uninjured goblin. The goblin, who hit poor Jovik, looks desperate to escape, but given the lack of exit routes is probably stuck with fighting to the end. The goblin dog looks hurt but insane with blood lust.

Danth - please go ahead and roll your heal and add it to your HP total (just post to let me know the result).

Initiatives + actions, for the next round, please.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

Jovik grunts in pain as for the second time that day, a brutal blade cuts across him. He tries to return the favor, but the pain is too distracting.

[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init Post 129 (1d20+2=6) 
Jovik Attack Post 129 (1d20+1=8) 

I hate IC as well   

I'd shift BAB to AC if I had any BAB.

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 20, 2007)

Kael is definitely not a master of the quarterstaff, but with the fight growing so tight together he had other choice than to move into melee.

However clumsy, he moves over slightly and jabs at the goblin that Jovik is fighting.

OOC

Basically, so long as it is within 30' (which I'm sure it is) Kael moves out and away before moving back in to attack the last goblin - he should avoid any possible AoO that way and give the goblin extra choice.

Mal should be pressing his attack, too.

Post #130 - Initiative (1d20+2=5) 

Post #130 - Quarterstaff Attack (1d20=9, 1d6=1)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield*

*Cure Light Wounds: 10 points *

Breathing a sigh of relief as the healing power of Sarenae mends his wounds, Danth smiles. He again graps his weapon, and steps back into the melee, swinging wildly.



*
AC 17, HP: 10/10

Ha, ha ha...damn invisible castle!!!
Initiative: 2
Attack: 5
*


----------



## frostrune (Nov 20, 2007)

Satisfied that Danth got free and the fight has squarely turned in their favor Jokad takes a massive overhand chop at the goblin dog trying to end this thing.

His youthful haste gets the better of him however as the dog easily dodges.

OOC:  He attacks the goblin dog

Init 21, but only hits AC 8... not good enough

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1382735


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2007)

Mandraiv exhorts his comrades, Fellows, we should try to take this last one alive. Kill the dog, and I shall order him to surrender. If that fails, knock him out. He then commands the little foe to back down, spewing out vicious words in the Goblin tongue.

Intimidate goblin 5


----------



## hewligan (Nov 20, 2007)

Mandraiv shouts some words out to the sole remaining goblin, hoping to intimidate the poor fellow into surrender. It may have worked, too, if he didn't feel so trapped (counter roll 17). There is fear in his eyes, but he spits back in goblin "You just want me to drop my weapon so that you can kill me unarmed!"

OOC: InvisibleCastle hates you! You all miss. I have rolled initiative for the baddies. They got a 15 for the goblin and 5 for the goblin dog ). I even rolled for Mal, and it appears InvisibleCastle just hates life in general! 

The goblin, after spitting out his rebute, lunges forward at Jovik, trying to kill the one he has already injured badly. He hits hard, but Jovik manages to turn the weapon onto his armour and away. He came damn close to a dangerous blow, but not quite (rolled a 13, needed a 14).

The goblin dog seems intent on Jokad, snarling and dripping stinking mucus as it lunges once more at the barbarian, but Jokad parries easily.

The nobleman is on his feet now, leaning heavily against the wall of the inn, as if steadying his still wobbly legs, but he is intent on the fight now, watching Jokad rebuff the goblin dog with hope in his eyes.

OOC: A bit of a duff round. No hits from anyone. You have one unharmed, nervous, but so far resistant little goblin, and one badly injured goblin dog. Initiatives and actions please.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 21, 2007)

Kael steadies himself, waiting for just the right moment and then swings his staff hard at the goblin.

OOC

I would assume Kael is trying to help capture the goblin, but on a side note...Kael is not a melee stud. 

Post #135 - Initiative (1d20+2=5) 

Post #135 - Quarterstaff Attack (1d20=16, 1d6=5)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 21, 2007)

I said take him alive! Mandraiv says sternly, We must interrogate this one and it won't be possible if he's dead. Mandraiv checks his swing as he tries to knock the goblin unconscious.

Attack 9

OOC: Everyone, swing for nonlethal damage by taking a -4, unless of course you just don't care.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 21, 2007)

Jokad roars right back at the slobbering beast and this time does a better job of timing his swing with the dog's lunges.



OCC:  Jokad continues to attack the goblin dog and this time should hit

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1384392

Initiative 11, Hits AC 21 for 6 more damage!!

If it dies I will try and cleave the goblin

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1384410

Nuts!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 22, 2007)

OOC: Init of 17 for goblin, 8 for goblin dog. I will post for the absent. Happy thanksgiving!

The crowd from the White Deer can be heard clearly, cheering and shouting encouragement. A few of the braver souls have started filtering out from the inn to stand and watch the proceedings, looking excited, but hanging back enough to suggest more than a little fear. The nobleman has regained his composure, and clenches his fist in support.

The lone goblin, realising with a sinking clarity that this will be the end of him, and not too keen to die just yet, throws down his weapon and squeals for mercy. His little arms jut up into the air, palms stretched, showing his surrender.

"Please, please, please, don't hurt!" he squeals in goblin.

Jokad, not paying too much attention to the goblin, so focused is he on the goblin dog, swings his axe towards the leaping dog. Its mouth is spread wide, trying to pounce and attach to Jokad's neck. His axe catches the goblin dog hard in the mouth, part splitting its head open, and spilling a messy lump of jaw and tongue onto the ground. The dog is still wedged onto the axe, its body limp, and it is this stuck body that stops Jokad being able to hit the goblin with his cleaving sweep. Instead he whacks the goblin off his feet, effectively bowling him over with the carcass of the goblin dog.

Mandraiv, seeing his opportunity, moves forward to stand over the goblin, kicking his dogslicer far out of reach, and making sure, at the same time, that none of his companions decide to end the little green fellow's life.

The crowd cheer, and with the relative calm that descends after their outburst of joy, you notice that there is no discernible sounds of combat elsewhere in Sandpoint. It appears that the goblin raid may be over. At least for now.

The nobleman strides forward, his lip curled up in distaste at the goblin prisoner.

"It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance. I am Aldern Foxglove.". The man thanks you all profusely, walking around, shaking each of your hands in turn. When he reaches Jokad, he takes the big barbarian's hands and clasps them strongly. "A true hero! If you hadn't come along when you did they would have killed me. I owe you now. I am in your debt! I just wish those filthy little things hadn't killed poor Raxnor. He may have been too old for the hunt now, but he was still my favourite dog!."

*Encounter 3 is over! 3 goblins dead, 1 goblin dog dead, and 1 captive!* 

OOC: The nobleman wants to stay and chat to you for a bit. You have a prisoner, some dead bodies around you, and probably need to get the sheriff involved.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2007)

Danth looks around for something to tie up the goblin captive with.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Kael returns Foxglove's greeting politely, even going far as to introduce himself before turning his attention to Mal. "I'm Kael Saern and this is Mal, we're sorry about your fallen companion, he took a brave stand for you. It was obvious that you were his favorite, too."

Once he is sure that Mal is okay, Kael will search the goblins, making sure that they are down for the count, save for their living prisoner, of course.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2007)

Most honored, sir, Mandraiv says to the gentleman with a slight bow, I am Mandraiv the hermit, although in my younger days I was a traveling wiseman with my family. I look forward to seeing what these monsters have to tell us about the raid. However I fear the worst. These goblins are not known for such brazen attacks. The only reason I could fathom for this attack is that some force, be it from without or within, has united the goblin tribes. If that is true, then Sandpoint is in great danger. We ought to alert the authorities as soon as possible.

Lads! he says with a broad smile to the group, Perhaps we should escort this little miscreant to the Sheriff's cells so that we might interrogate him in privacy. All these onlookers is likely to create a spectacle.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 25, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> The crowd cheer, and with the relative calm that descends after their outburst of joy, you notice that there is no discernible sounds of combat elsewhere in Sandpoint. It appears that the goblin raid may be over. At least for now.
> 
> The nobleman strides forward, his lip curled up in distaste at the goblin prisoner.
> 
> "It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance. I am Aldern Foxglove.". The man thanks you all profusely, walking around, shaking each of your hands in turn. When he reaches Jokad, he takes the big barbarian's hands and clasps them strongly. "A true hero! If you hadn't come along when you did they would have killed me. I owe you now. I am in your debt! I just wish those filthy little things hadn't killed poor Raxnor. He may have been too old for the hunt now, but he was still my favourite dog!."




As the bloodlust subsides Jokad seems to notice the cheering and the staring faces from the nearby inn.  He smiles broadly and stands proudly drinking it all in.

When the nobleman steps forward he clasps the man's hand strongly (but not too much) and replies, "Bah!  We did what needed to be done.  Still... if you've a mind for a reward, a tankard or two of ale and a fine meal would be a good start.  The little blighters showed up before I had a chance to enjoy your festival!"  Jokad seems to think this rather hillarious and laughs gustily.

Realizing somewhat awkwardly that he seems to be the only one who can find any mirth in the gruesome scene he sobers quickly.

"My apologies <he bows slightly>.  I am called Jokad and I am thankful you are OK."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 25, 2007)

A group of around twenty have gathered around you now, smiling, looking relieved, and whispering amongst themselves. A somber Shoanti man who owns the White Deer comes out with a long length of rope that he passes to Mandraiv, offering his assistance to the old priest to tie up the shivering, whimpering goblin survivor. As he finishes the work, and there is no resistance from the goblin who is now talking pitifully to himself "Am so dead, deader than dead, dead as a dunked dog" over and over to himself. The Shoanti man introduces himself as *Garridan Viskalai*, owner of the White Deer, and brother of the sheriff (although you catch a note in his voice that suggests that this is not something he is particularly proud of).

He brusquely orders all of his regulars back inside. "Free ale, you miserable cruds!" he half yells at them, "And for the love of Desna don't go thanking me, you have these heroes to thank for my stupid generosity!" While he grumbles, you can tell his mood is light. As the crowd moves back inside he addresses you all. "I will have one of my kid take you to see Belor, the Sheriff. You are welcome back at the White Deer anytime. We serve the best Shoanti ales!" He proclaims this last point with serious fervor, as if it is something that cannot be misunderstood.

The nobleman is smiling broadly, enjoying being a part of all of this excitement. *Aldern Foxglove* is his name, a handsome young nobleman from Magnimar, who appears to be well spoken, charming, and quite chatty. As you are all preparing to head off with the goblin, to follow one of Garridan's brood (a spotty lad of about thirteen) to the sheriff, Aldern pleads with you to let him repay you.

"A hunt, perhaps? I am here in Sandpoint for the week for the love of the hunt, and I was planning on heading out in pursuit of some wild boar. I would be honoured if you would join me on the hunt. My retainers will arrange horses, and the ride is short - just a hop to nearby Tickwood. No goblins there, I swear!" he laughs. "I am at the Rusty Dragon, please come by the morning after next. I will depart before ten!".

And with that the five of you are off through town, leaving behind a pile of corpses, and the rank stench of the goblin dog.

OOC: Kael, you find 3gp in total (2 on the commando, 1 on a goblin), and 12sp. The goblins have crappy weapons, some arrows (20, poor quality), and cheap armour. There is, unfortunately, little else of value. I will be posting shortly (tonight or tomorrow) with a meeting to introduce you to Sheriff Belor Hemlock, and to start to unravel the mysteries of the goblin assault. Please feel free to role-play your response to the above post.

*Encounter 3 XP: 250 each*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2007)

A hunt eh? Mandraiv muses aloud, Could be just the sort of diversion I need to get me calmed down from all this excitement. This old man's not used to running around fighting goblins. I say we take the young noble up on his offer when the time comes. As for now, let's away to Belor to see if the town has been secured.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

The young cleric scratches his clean-shaven chin. "A hunt? I've never been on a boar hunt before, but it sounds like a most interesting experience. I think I'd like to give that a try."


----------



## frostrune (Nov 26, 2007)

The tall Shoanti shrugs, "Sounds like fun.  Perhaps we shall join you at the Rusty Dragon?",  he looks around at his new companions hopefully.

As they get the little goblin back on his feet and start to move off toward the sheriff, Jokad yells back to Garridan (in Shoanti).

[sblock]"Innkeep, I shall be back soon to test your boast.  Make sure to save me a couple tankards![/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2007)

"Thank you, Garridan," says Kael to the Innkeeper. "Both for the guide and your misguided laps in frugality."

The last bit is said with a warm smile and laugh from the young varisian, before Kael turns to follow his companions. While walking he adds the three gold pieces into the, so far, communal coin pouches.

"If it wasn't for the collateral damage, I'd almost say goblin slaying is an excellent profession," says Kael, his near ever present smile tarnished for a moment by the reality of things.

However, with a scratch to Mal's head, Kael speaks up before the nobleman leaves, and he says, "Boar is excellent roasted, right Mal?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 26, 2007)

Jovik replies in Chelaxian.

"At your service"  to the thanks of the young lord before sitting down heavily, his hand clutching at the gaping wound on his chest.

_'Lesse, gain some coin, the town thinks you're a hero, you get invited to go on hunts with nobles wouldn't other wise care about you, free beer. Not bad not bad. Now if I can just avoid cutting stabbed and burned this adventuring thing might not be a bad idea'_ Jovik thinks as he sits bleeding.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 26, 2007)

OOC: Sorry guys, no post today. Just got home from work, about 9:30PM, exhausted! Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

Noticing Jovik's wound, Danth moves to heal his companion. With a prayer to Sarenae, the young priest pours divine energy into the Chelaxian's body.


*Drop last 1st level spell for a Cure Light Wounds on Jovik.*


----------



## hewligan (Nov 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Noticing Jovik's wound, Danth moves to heal his companion. With a prayer to Sarenae, the young priest pours divine energy into the Chelaxian's body.
> 
> 
> *Drop last 1st level spell for a Cure Light Wounds on Jovik.*




Rolls please!


----------



## hewligan (Nov 27, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Noticing Jovik's wound, Danth moves to heal his companion. With a prayer to Sarenae, the young priest pours divine energy into the Chelaxian's body.
> 
> 
> *Drop last 1st level spell for a Cure Light Wounds on Jovik.*




Roll for the healing please!


----------



## frostrune (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC:  Jokad is down 5 hp also (at 9 of 14) from torch burns but he isn't saying anything about it.  5 hp to him isn't nearly as big a deal as 5 hp to Jovik.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 27, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Roll for the healing please!




*Coming up. If I ever don't post rolls, it is because I don't have access to Invisible Castle at the time of my post, and feel free to roll for me.  *

Damage Healed: 8 points


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

Where have my manners gone? Mandraiv says, slapping his head while the wounded members of the group clutch their injuries. I happen to have a few minor spells that might be of help if you wish them.

OOC: Mandraiv would have offered healing too, but I was under the impression the priest at the temple was providing it for free so I thought we wouldn't waste our resources. He has three orisons that could be swapped for cure minor wounds.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 27, 2007)

*Meeting with Sheriff Belor Hemlock*

Upon arrival at the Sandpoint Garrison, at the crossing of Tower and Main streets, you are met with bustling activity as returning militia men, some clearly injured, one being carried by a colleague and hanging limp over his shoulder, file inside the large stone fortress.

The garrison doubles as a militia base and jail, and is under the watchful eye of Belor Hemlock, the sheriff of this town. Belor is a Shoanti native, but has changed his family name to a Chelish translation. He is much loved in town, despite his dour, serious nature (yes, he takes his job very seriously, and yes, he has had a few "minor" run-ins with young Jovik in the past, albeit that he has always admonished the young man and sent him home with head bowed rather than having to actually apply the letter of the law to any misdemeanors).

You are ushered inside by an exhausted looking watchman, his face dirtied and bloodied. Another, younger man takes you up into the garrison, towards the heart of the building. Little words are spoken. People can see the goblin that trots unhappily bound behind you, and the weapons by your sides. It is obvious that Belor will want to see you.

Twin wooden doors, towering some twelve feet high, are pushed aside to let you enter a vast chamber. Inside three men huddle over a small table next to a small slit window that filters a weak beam of light into the room. There may be other windows, but heavy brocade curtains surround the walls on either side of the room, muffling the sounds and blocking the light. As you enter, the three men turn to face you.

You can see Sheriff Belor Hemlock, recognisable to the locals amongst you. He smiles a greeting, his eyes rise a little in surprise at your welcome gift. With him is Father Zantus, recognisable to all of you from the earlier ceremony (only an hour ago, but it feels like an eternity), and a small, fine featured noble lady with short cropped hair that the locals will again recognise as Mayor Kendra Deverin.

Belor addresses you. "A welcome sight, the five of you! We have heard of your heriocs this day. Young Jovik, I always thought you had a bit of a spark in you! And I see you bring us a treasure!" The goblin squeals and struggles against his bonds, but he is weak and his spirit is broken.

Belor continues:  "We must speak. There have been ... developments ... that perhaps explain the raid. If you will, join us, for I feel that your deeds today have earned you some honesty from us." The mayor nods in agreement, but Father Zantus looks a little uncomfortable.

----

You spend almost thirty minutes in the company of the three, listening to their theories, and helping to extract what information you could from the goblin. What you can get out of the goblin amounts to little. They were given orders to kill everyone in town and burn down the place. He does not know the leader's name, except that it was one of "you longshanks". Their leader was on a secret mission to the town's graveyard, but he doesn't have a clue what that mission was. It was a secret, after all.

It is at this point that Father Zantus nods his head wearily. He had wanted to keep it secret, partly from shame, but partly from not wanting to upset the townspeople, but his acolytes came across the desecrated graveyard, and found that the body of Ezakien Tobyn, the old priest (and close friend of Mandraiv) had been exhumed and stolen.

Belor tells you that so far six people have been found dead, as well as almost a dozen dogs and horses combined. In turn so far they have counted twenty dead goblins (not including the ones you just killed in your final encounter, so more now), and expect that the body count on both sides will rise. It appears that the goblins were over-confident, and perhaps focused too much on having fun rather than on causing damage. It could have been a LOT worse!

The goblins fled north in droves when the battle turned against them, and the militia are too few to have given chase. Now is not the time, says the Mayor. The key is to calm down the people, secure the town, flush out any remaining goblins, consecrate the Cathedral (a smaller, private ceremony tomorrow is muted), and take care of the injured. There will be time to investigate the goblins later.

You are all thanked profusely. Father Zantus actually gives Jokad a hug, and thanks the big one. "You are a proper gift from the heavens!" he says. "They sent you to be here when we would need you. It was fate!". Belor gives Jovik a warm slap on the back and says quietly as you are leaving ""Your father would be proud of what you did lad, although of course he would never tell you that".

OOC: Please feel free to roleplay any element of the above, your interactions with these three important NPCs, and also your decisions on where to go stay now. Are you going to stay together in the same inn, or arrange to meet up for the hunt in 2 days? Roleplay it, come to a decision, and then I will move things on pretty rapidly to the next stage.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

OOC: Since Ezakien was a friend of Mandraiv's, is it possible Mandraiv can think of any reason someone might want to exhume him? Was he buried with anything important? Did he have any enemies in life? I'd also like to make a Knowledge (history) check to see if there is any tale of necromancers ever troubling the area.

Knowledge 26

Mandraiv is disheartened when he hears of the grave robbery. He sits in silence most of the meeting after that. However, towards the end, his resolve strengthens and he volunteers to aid in the consecration ceremony. Furthermore, he adds, I may be an old man, but I owe it to my late friend to get to the bottom of this. If you'll have me, I'd like to tag along as I'm certain the rest of you will be planning an expedition to determine the cause of this goblin menace.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 28, 2007)

"Not to suggest a manipulation of your folk," says Kael after Mandraiv spoke. "But word seems to have spread rather quick of our part in the defense, so our presence around town and the countryside, doing daily activities, might help sooth nerves and spirits...plus we it might help flush out any remaining gobs."

"Mal and I are at your disposal," adds Kael with a pet upon the neck of his familiar. Then he looks to the others from the fate-spawned group.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Danth nods. "I am more than happy to provide what aid I can to the people of Sandpoint. Whether it be tracking down goblins or healing the wounded, it is Sarenae's will that I be hear and lend a hand."


----------



## hewligan (Nov 28, 2007)

Mandraiv: It doesn't take a local history check to tell you what happened on that fateful night, or to know that your old friend had no enemies you knew of.

You were one of the first on the scene, beaten back by the intense flames. It was a horrendous fire that leveled a large part of the northern section of town, although it is now known to have started in the priest's home. There was little of that structure left, and, in fact, only a few badly charred bones were recovered from the church.

What saddened you most was that the living quarters of the church were so completely obliterated by the incessant flames that they never found enough of his daughter to even properly bless her remains. She was buried beside her father, of course, for it is vital to consecrate the dead, but her coffin was filled with ash from the scene (as was her father's coffin, along with his bones).

His wife had died years before. She had been a woman consumed by depression, and had been found at the foot of the cliffs one morning, when her child was still just a baby. It was quite a horrible end to a very sad family tale, and you know that Father Tobias had not had an easy life, bringing up his daughter on his own. It really saddened you, these events, but time is a great healer!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Jovik gives an involuntary shiver as the magic again heals his battered body. And he gives Danth a weak smile in thanks. It had been a very long day, and though magic had healed him three times now, it still left him a bit drained.

******************************************************

Jovik was nervous entering the garrison. This was always the place he had dreaded and avoided for so long. To be invited here, and not dragged in by the scruf of his neck was new and a little disconcerting.

Jovik had to choke down the insult he nearly threw at Belor when he spoke to him. A habit long in the making. But he kept his mouth closed, half out of surprise that Belor had kind words and praise for him.

*************

Later as he speaks with Father Zantus, Jovik replies "Thank you Father. I know he wouldn't put it up there with hauling in an 8 stone bluefin, but thanks. By the way I haven't been able to find my parents, Have you seen them today, you know after the attack?"  Jovik asks.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 28, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> You are all thanked profusely. Father Zantus actually gives Jokad a hug, and thanks the big one. "You are a proper gift from the heavens!" he says. "They sent you to be here when we would need you. It was fate!".




Jokad tried to sit still and maintain his concentration on the discussion but his thoughts were constantly wandering back to the White Deer and his promised reward.  He has little to offer to the discussion but somehow instinctively knows he has been honored just to have been included.

As the discussion winds down and thanks are exchanged Jokad is completely surprised by Father Zantus' unexpected exhuberance.  He stiffly accepts the hug but the observant among you can tell Zantus' words have had greater effect on the young shoanti.

He looks more seriously at the kindly priest and more particularly at his holy symbol, his curiosity is obviously piqued.  "Just doing my part..,"  is his only outward response.

Breaking from his swirling thoughts he speaks to the rest of the assembled group.

"I will leave the planning of the next move to those of greater wisdom.  My axe will be at your disposal when you need it."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: Hewligan, the knowledge check was to see if there was any history of necromancers in the area (or signs of their activity, like the undead).


----------



## hewligan (Nov 29, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> OOC: Hewligan, the knowledge check was to see if there was any history of necromancers in the area (or signs of their activity, like the undead).




Ah, I see - sorry. Yes, there has been a little strange history, especially surrounding what is known as the Late Unpleasantness (a serial killer, the destruction of the temple), but also very ancient stories of great evil in this area (and the entire surrounding areas) dating back all the way to the fallen empire (and their now crumbled monuments). Some say that the Old Light (a crumbled ancient tower in SandPoint) is some shadow of that time.

The only recent necromancer was a pleasant old lady who lived (and died) in Sandpoint, while also acting as midwife, and ceremony of the dead mistress (chanting and laying peace upon the dead). None of the traditional evil necromancer types.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Local Heroes Go A Hunting*

OOC: I am going to assume that you have finished the above meeting and have arranged to meet again the morning of the hunt.

The next day or so in Sandpoint is a blur. There is a lot of cleaning up to be done, and, unfortunately, some burials. The goblin captive is sent south to Magnimar under guard, with a request for some additional soldiers to be sent north to protect the town over the coming months.

While the night after the raid is a bit of a blur (alcohol induced for some, a frenzy of healing and caring for others).

For Jokad, the evening started with a jolly good tankard of proper Shoanti Ale followed by a return to the temple to help clear up, followed, perhaps unwisely, by a return to the White Deer for "just one more ale". It turns out that Garridan has a very pretty daughter (Amryl) of about eighteen who you are sure kept giving you eyes. Well, you think, you are not quite 100% sure, because, in truth, the later part of the evening was a horrible mess of singing, drinking, and eventually falling over. The next day you woke up with a pounding headache in the same little room in the cathedral that you had been sharing before. Someone obviously walked you home. The next day, with a pounding head chasing you around for the length of it, you helped prepare for a much more private and understated ceremony. Technically your debt is paid, but they are happy for you to stay, and given that you are meeting your new friends again for the hunt you decide to take advantage of the free room. The best part of the next day was when a silent, nervous little girl (Garridan's youngest daughter) brought you a fresh baked pastry from Amryl.

Jovik had an erratic time. He popped home briefly, just to let his folks know he was safe (and check up on them), and found that everyone was fine. Half expecting a hero's welcome, he instead received a clip round the ear from his mother ("Getting yourself nearly killed, you idiot!" she scolded him. "Trying to impress the girls" was her follow up), followed by a big hug, then another clip. She could be strange like that sometimes. Your father seemed detached, withdrawn, a little cold. Perhaps he was upset you weren't going to do a proper job like fishing, or perhaps he was sad that you were leaving, but either way, you got little out of him. You went to stay at the Hagfish (a notoriously roudy inn that you are known to frequent), still resolute on moving out. Just as the night was progressing well (free beer, lots of claps on the shoulders, a couple of games of cards, even a kiss from a young lady), your father went and turned up. People moved away, giving you space. He sat in front of you, smiled sadly, and handed a wrapped parcel across the table for you. "Grandpa, my father, wanted me to have this, but I never had any use for it. I think he would have liked you to have it. I .... I don't know what to say. I think you might be going out to get yourself killed. I know you can't be a fisherman like the rest of us, but I don't want you to kill yourself. Your mother is a mess, but .... well .... I don't want you to kill yourself!" He seems frustrated with his inability to find words. "Don't do anything stupid, we love you." And with that he turns and leaves the Hagfish. It is the first time he has ever said anything like that to you. In fact, it ruined your mood, and before long you slunk off to your room in the inn, seeing your back in the corner just reminding you of the giant step you were taking, and set about unwrapping the cloth around the gift. Inside was a long bladed dagger, light, well balanced, engraved with ancient runes. It glittered like silver. The next day you wander around town saying farewell to your old friends, determined to leave for adventure, but sure to soak up all the glory for a little bit.

OOC: Family heirloom, dagger +1, silver bladed.

Kael: You have what feels like the best time in months. You get a loaf of still warm cinnamon bread stuffed into your hand as you walk past Alma Avertin's bakery. Children seem to follow you around all night (until they get called home for dinner), asking you if you are the most powerful wizard in the north, asking you if you could summon a dragon, asking you if you can burn down castles, asking you if goblins eat babies, asking you .... .... eventually you escape into the inn you have been staying it and are greeted with a raucous cheer. It is hard to turn down the free drinks. Very hard. And oh boy did you regret it the next morning. Lets just say that most of the next day was a write-off, and a quiet meal in the inn the following night is only broken by a few people who come over to thank you personally, and tell you their own stories (most involving running away screaming). The people have evidently taken to the wizard in their midst!

Danth: You spend most of the first night with Mandraiv, helping him heal the injured. You are requested to attend the small private ceremony the next day at the temple, and are greeted to a solemn event that feels like a tremendous injustice. That same day, after a lunch of leftovers from the day before, you join Mandraiv and Father Zantus, in blessing all of the poor souls who have to be buried. It is a long day of ceremony and funerals, with many weeping relatives. Some of the grieving people seek you out to thank you, others are too lost in their sadness to even notice. One old lady spits at you in anger and the confusion of grief, cursing you for not saving her son. It leaves you drained. As the night draws to a close you decide to take a short stroll around town on your own, pulling in the sea air, feeling the tiny mist of rain on your face. You are looking forward to the hunt, simply to get away from the death that has stunted your mood. As you return to your room that night there is a note waiting for you. Daviren Hosk, the stable master from the Goblin Squash Stables (where your mount is waiting your return to Magnimar) has left it. His writing is course, but he thanks you for saving his daughter, who was at the ceremony and was badly injured. She was one of the ones you healed. Daviren makes it perfectly clear his hatred of the goblins, and his fear that his beautiful girl would die to them. His emotions are all too raw, but you have clearly made an ally. With his letter is a small parcel. "I am too old to go hunting these bastards like I used to" he states in the letter "but these should help. I hope you go after them and cut their filthy heads off!". Inside the parcel are two small metal tubular flasks, containing very potent potions.

OOC: Inside are a potion of levitate and bull's strength. You know this, because the letter tells you.

Mandraiv: Much like Danth above, it is a tough night and day for you. You work ceaselessly, healing, blessing, burying, and consoling. At the end of both days you return to your little house, finding it difficult to fall asleep as your mind rages. Something is bothering you at the back of your mind. Something you just can't quite put your finger on. Some deep buried memory. Perhaps as things calm down, and you catch up on your sleep, you may remember, but now ... curse age! Curse the frailty of memory!


--- --- THE BOAR HUNT --- --- 

The boar hunt is a welcome distraction from the frenzied past two days. It is nice to meet up with your new companions again, and Aldern Foxglove (the noble you saved), is very happy to see that you all turned up. He has organised mounts for all of you, and has several retainers to accompany you (as well as about 6 yapping hounds). Mal seems very excited to be joining in, although looks slightly out of place beside the thoroughbred hunting dogs (although Mal, obviously, has some hardcore style!).

The two mile ride to Tickwood Ford is pleasant, taking you all north of Sandpoint, just north of the limestone upthrust known as the Devil's Platter. The Tickwood itself is known as a home to deer, boar, and a few firepelt cougars (or so go the legends of the hunters). There are no known goblin tribes in this area, so hopefully no more freakish pests!

Aldern is a charming conversationalist, who regales you with funny (and slightly risque) stories about Magnimar high-life. He asks tons of questions about you all, where you came from, how long you have been fighting goblins, what harrowing tales you have. It becomes a very pleasant trip, and although he does seem rather over-keen to learn from Jokad how to be a proper hero (and yes, he does try to lift your axe, but he has trouble holding it straight, and laughs at himself). He was clearly impressed by your ability to cleave the goblins apart, and you get the impressing he wishes he could have done the same and been a little less cowardly.

You stop for lunch, a fine picnic of rich meats and wine, and finish the day with a very fortunate catch: Aldern finally manages to send an arrow through the eye of a very large wild boar (after you had all failed miserably on the previous three you managed to spot). He seems to be cheered by his ability to do something semi-heroic in front of you all.

Aldern invites you all back to the Rusty Dragon (the oldest, finest inn), where he hands over the boar to Ameiko to cook for a big dinner. Ameiko is the owner and operator the Rusty Dragon, a beautiful young oriental lady, heavily tattooed, with snakes circling her pale, perfectly smooth shoulders.

OOC: Please roleplay some interaction, stories, etc. The next encounter happens very soon (next post), but please fill in a little of your own interactions during the hunt, or during dinner, or even for the day before. I would appreciate any fleshing out at all before we move on to the next stage.


----------



## frostrune (Nov 30, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> For Jokad, the evening started with a jolly good tankard of proper Shoanti Ale followed by a return to the temple to help clear up, followed, perhaps unwisely, by a return to the White Deer for "just one more ale". It turns out that Garridan has a very pretty daughter (Amryl) of about eighteen who you are sure kept giving you eyes. Well, you think, you are not quite 100% sure, because, in truth, the later part of the evening was a horrible mess of singing, drinking, and eventually falling over. The next day you woke up with a pounding headache in the same little room in the cathedral that you had been sharing before. Someone obviously walked you home. The next day, with a pounding head chasing you around for the length of it, you helped prepare for a much more private and understated ceremony. Technically your debt is paid, but they are happy for you to stay, and given that you are meeting your new friends again for the hunt you decide to take advantage of the free room. The best part of the next day was when a silent, nervous little girl (Garridan's youngest daughter) brought you a fresh baked pastry from Amryl.




Jokad enjoyed his night of fame... or at least he thinks he did.  He remembers a lot of drinks and food, slaps on the back and a riotous cacophony happy faces, bawdy signing, and even some dancing?  'Ugh.  That must have been ugly,' he thinks.

One face does seem to stand out in his memory however: Garridan's daughter, Amryl.  She seemed to always be nearby with a touch on the arm to offer another drink or platter of food.  Her gaze occasionally seemed to linger overlong, or at least he wanted to remember it that way.  Thinking of her sure made the mule inside his head stop kicking for a time a least.

Unfortunately, most of the next day was a struggle for the young Shoanti.  He knew father Zantus needed his help but the world seemed to be moving by twice as fast as he was.  His stomach was a little queasy and he found it hard to concentrate on anything for more than a few seconds.  He made it through the short ceremony without any troubles and his day really took a turn for the better when a shy little girl of no more than seven found him hauling off debris behind the new cathedral.

Her dark skin and eyes marked her a daughter of the steppes and his heart skipped a beat when he recognized her as one of Garridan's youngest.  She timidly aproached and wordlessly extended a small bundle wrapped in a red hand kerchief.  *"From my sister, Amryl*," was all she said.

Jokad grinned from ear to ear as he knelt before the little girl and took the still warm bundle from her hands.  "Please tell your sister thanks for me," he says and gives her a wink.

As she ran off, he greedily devoured the still warm pastry.  He then carefully tucked the red handkerchief into his belt.

He would have to make sure to find an excuse to visit the White Deer again VERY soon.

Smiling contently he got back to his work with renewed gusto. 





> --- --- THE BOAR HUNT --- ---
> 
> The boar hunt is a welcome distraction from the frenzied past two days. It is nice to meet up with your new companions again, and Aldern Foxglove (the noble you saved), is very happy to see that you all turned up. He has organised mounts for all of you, and has several retainers to accompany you (as well as about 6 yapping hounds). Mal seems very excited to be joining in, although looks slightly out of place beside the thoroughbred hunting dogs (although Mal, obviously, has some hardcore style!).
> 
> ...




You exchange stories during the uneventful ride toward the woods and Jokad seems more than happy to talk of his far off homeland.  He is child of a drier, harsher landscape where farming is all but unheard off.  His people tend to migrate through rough scrub covered hills and rocky grasslands following herds of deer, wild goats, and thunder beasts (buffalo).  Gozreh's bounty is scarce however and life can be hard and merciless at times. 


He also openly talks of how he came to arrive in this little town and of the tragedy that befell his merchant party on the road (see his background in the rogues gallery if interested). 

All in all, he seems in fine spirits and openly jokes with both Aldern and the rest of you.  Some of the more genteel among you occassionally wince at his minor social faux pas (especially with Aldern) but if the nobleman notices he does not seem to take offense.



> You stop for lunch, a fine picnic of rich meats and wine, and finish the day with a very fortunate catch: Aldern finally manages to send an arrow through the eye of a very large wild boar (after you had all failed miserably on the previous three you managed to spot). He seems to be cheered by his ability to do something semi-heroic in front of you all.




"Good shot, Sir!",  Jokad cheers.  He too sensed the nobleman need a dose of confidence and he wanted to make sure he found something to complement him on.  His excellent bow shot made an easy and obvious choice.



> Aldern invites you all back to the Rusty Dragon (the oldest, finest inn), where he hands over the boar to Ameiko to cook for a big dinner. Ameiko is the owner and operator the Rusty Dragon, a beautiful young oriental lady, heavily tattooed, with snakes circling her pale, perfectly smooth shoulders.




Jokad can't help but gawk at the beautiful exoitc woman.  She is very different that anyone he has ever seen before and his interest isn't completly one of lust.  But still... he probably looks a bit obvious and foolish.

When the ale is served he stands and offers a toast, "To our generous host and his steady hand.  Huzzah!!"   He then downs his tankand in serval large frothing gulps.


----------



## hewligan (Nov 30, 2007)

Frostrune: That was an excellent post. Thanks!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Kael: You have what feels like the best time in months. You get a loaf of still warm cinnamon bread stuffed into your hand as you walk past Alma Avertin's bakery. Children seem to follow you around all night (until they get called home for dinner), asking you if you are the most powerful wizard in the north, asking you if you could summon a dragon, asking you if you can burn down castles, asking you if goblins eat babies, asking you .... .... eventually you escape into the inn you have been staying it and are greeted with a raucous cheer. It is hard to turn down the free drinks. Very hard. And oh boy did you regret it the next morning. Lets just say that most of the next day was a write-off, and a quiet meal in the inn the following night is only broken by a few people who come over to thank you personally, and tell you their own stories (most involving running away screaming). The people have evidently taken to the wizard in their midst!




"Why thank you, thank you very much," says Kael as he gives whomever gave him the sticky bread a smile and nod. After breaking off a small piece of it, which he gave to Mal, the young varisian wil devourer the rest. "Mmm, excellent and gooey!"

Laughter is one of the best remedies for what ails the soul, especially after such a horrific attack, so Kael, along with Mal, does his best to cheer up the children.

In fact, Kael will even help them give the hound a proper bath, although Mal had one that cleaned the gore and viscera from him after the previous meeting and tells stories to the little ones.

"Maybe not a dragon, children," says Kael with a mysterious grin on his face. "But, I did summon Mal and he is much better than any flying lizard."

"Not only does he each much less than a dragon," says Kael with a wink as he pushes on the familiar's head playfully. "Well, mostly less than a dragon, but he is much more pleasant to talk to."

"In fact, when I first bonded with Mal," continues Kael as he begins to tell the youthes the tale of Kael and Mal's first adventure, which was chasing a goblin away from the supply wagons for his families caravan. He'll draw the story out longer than the handful of minutes it took, making it seem like an enjoyable adventure of heroism and daring, with voices, exaggerated movements, and noises.

Once he reaches the end of the story, Kael will finish it by saying, "...so, you see, a sorcerer's power is in his blood and body, which is how I earned this tattoo and Mal's companionship. Good friends and courage can accomplishment, wouldn't you say?"

The following day, Kael will listen to stories told and shared, as he recovers from the previous night, often adding words of encouragement and his infectious smile.

"Oh, trust me," says Kael with a gleam in his eye. "Not all of my movements were towards trouble, just some of them"



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> --- --- THE BOAR HUNT --- ---
> 
> The boar hunt is a welcome distraction from the frenzied past two days. It is nice to meet up with your new companions again, and Aldern Foxglove (the noble you saved), is very happy to see that you all turned up. He has organised mounts for all of you, and has several retainers to accompany you (as well as about 6 yapping hounds). Mal seems very excited to be joining in, although looks slightly out of place beside the thoroughbred hunting dogs (although Mal, obviously, has some hardcore style!).
> 
> ...




Kael enjoyed the day, although he spent much of his time with Mal and the hounds, riding to and fro, and it is obvious that he has missed riding horse since the lost of his own animal.

However, Kael does not avoid being with his companions, as well as the nobleman, and when the catch is made, the young varisian is cheering just as joyous and loudly.

"Excellent shot, Aldern," cheers Kael. "Well aimed and placed!"

Upon reaching the Rusty Dragon, Kael joins in with the festivities, but his attention is often drawn to Akeiko and her tattoos, and eventually the young man will comment.

But, when the cheer is raised, Kael joins in as well, as it is only polite. Eventually, though, his eyes are drawn to Ameiko.

"Those are wonderful lines, miss," says Kael with a nod towards the snakes. "Not only is the canvas fair, but the work is amazing, may I ask where they are from?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 1, 2007)

Jovik took his cuffings well. Mom was like that. And Jovik was in trouble enough as a lad to have received more than his fair share of them. His father's distance was troubling for Jovik but almost welcomed. He hadn't really been getting along well with him anyway and this saved him the trouble of saying goodbye. His mom gave him one last rib-crackig hug as he left of the door to go to the Hagfish.

There he was in his element. He was enjoying the moment, the congradulations, the free drinks, the requests for stories. He lightly fingered the pink traces across his chest, faded scars of goblin blades. The flesh had been healed by magic, but the memory of the pain was still with him. Still, he was enjoying himself immensely when his father showed up. Jovik hadn't seen him, it wasn't until the crowd around him grew silent and aprted that Jovik saw who was approaching. _'Great'_ he thought _'the old man's here to drag me back home, drag me back to the old life, chain me with lines and nets to fish.'_ Jovik was readying his arguements, the same he had been preparing for months now as he planned his escape from the stiffling life of fish. But he never got to use them. His father's words left him stunned and mute. He barely was able mouth 'bye' silently as he left. Dammit, his father still could ruin his fun. His mood turning black with a strange mixture of remorse and rebellion, Jovik finished his beer and headed upstairs to his room. The common room had somehow grown too noisy for him just then. The sight of all his possesions, carefully assembled over the years, now finally sitting here in a room that was not that of his childhood, truely brought home the finality of his decision. Anger still flared at his father, "I'll bet he gave me his old fishing gear" but when the blade flashes out, Jovik is stunned. Dad didn't talk about gramps much. But he heard the occaisional tale about gramps being a some kind of soldier or big shot down in Magnimar, and left that place to raise his young family in a quieter, safer place. Jovik sat and looked at the blade for a long time, studying the runes on the blade. After some time he said, "well gramps had you in war, and Dad wants me to use you, so I'll call you 'Goblin Hook', and you and I can catch and gut a lot of goblins". Jovik still wasn't sure what to make of his father. He knew he wasn't the favorite son, he wasn't a fisheman, but this was unlike Dad. Even in the cold light of morning, Jovik wasn't sure what to make of it. But the sun was bright, the pink scars had fully faded and the memory of pain was diminishing as well.

Jovik took full advantage to get out and be seen and receive the thanks heaped upon him. He said his goodbyes, few were surprised. In a small town like Sandpoint there were few secrets and msot people knew Jovik's intentions, and apparently word had spread of his encounter with his father last night. Jovik did make one stop that day to buy the last two jars of harpy  musk to be found. There had been a big run on them after the raid. They weren't even on the shelf, but Lakna, the shopkeeper, had been saving them for himself. "But for our local hero, how could I not sell them!" Jovik paid 5 gold for the two jars. Lakna said "No, there only 2 apiece" but Jovik insisted on overpaying, his mind thinking back to all the apples he had lifted from Lakna's store as a kid.

The next day dawned brightly, but saw a subdued Jovik. Saying goodbye had been hard, but it was harded because he hadn't left yet. But the thrilling ride, and the hunt soon drove out any other thoughts in the boy's head. An excellent distraction it turned out to be. Jovik is a little comflicted about Aldern. The man is from Magnimar, where his grandfather was from. And here was a mna with wealth and power, the things Jovik craved. But still he represented the laws that felt confining to Jovik and Jovik was very coy and cautious when answering Aldern questions.
The trip back to the inn was exciting, and he was looking forward to being part of the attention again. The girls liked to here about how he took on those first two goblins with just a knife. Jovik always seemed to be able to embelish it a little each time to get another gasp from the girls.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

*It will be tomorrow before I can get a good post up for Danth, but I will try to make it early.*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

Most of you do not see much of Mandraiv for the days between the attack and the hunt. From what you gather he spends much of his time at the new temple, helping with the funeral rights and assisting in the re-consecration. By the time you see him the day of the boar hunt, he is disheveled from the toil and apparently lack of sleep as well. Still, he cracks a smile at seeing you all again, a hint that the old man's good nature remains intact. Though his body is slowly failing, his spirit is alive.

As you ride through the woods tracking the hoary swine, Mandraiv regales you with tales of his travels throughout Varisia as a younger man. He spares no detail, giving you more than you care to know about his family history and practices. While it is difficult to listen to the old man's droning for long, you do gather enough to know that he is a former magician and wise man serving a traveling performing troupe comprised mostly of his family members. His older brothers (all 10 of them!) have all gone their separate ways and most of them he hasn't seen in years. Some members of his family, such as his niece, Tauni, with whom you gather he has a close relationship, come to visit him every four to five months in Sandpoint since he has retired.

While his family details are not particularly interesting, it turns out he is an excellent storyteller. One of his more fascinating yarns is a tale about a young Varisian knight who lived many years ago...

In his day, Sir Rauno was said to be the handsomest knight in Varisia, much like myself when I was younger, Mandraiv says with a grin. And the women! Ah, the women would fawn over him like a dwarf over gold. He was a prize catch for any woman who could win his fancy. To be wooed by Sir Rauno was every young girl's dream.

It happened that in his travels Sir Rauno came across a village that had been devastated by an ogre army which came from dreaded Hook Mountain. The ogre lord, who was called Mochremot, demanded each year that a dozen virgins be brought up the mountain and delivered to his tribe. The women were never heard from again and the town lamented their loss each year, suspecting they had been sacrificed to the evil god of the ogres. Yet they were powerless to prevent it and Mochremot threatened to destroy the entire village if his demands were not met.

This village was called Arou, and its burgomaster was desperate for the young knight's help. "Save our precious village," he begged, "and you shall have your pick of the twelve virgins that we would otherwise be required to deliver to take as your wife." Sir Rauno, of the purest noble blood, needed no such incentive to offer his aid to the innocent, and he accepted the task without hesitation.

Sir Rauno gathered with him his strongest and bravest men and began the ascent of Hook Mountain to meet the ogres on their own turf. When they at last arrived at the ogre camp, Sir Rauno stood out and issued a challenge to Mochremot to meet him in battle. The ogres were outraged at this defiant human's tone and chomped at the bit to rip him to shreds, but Mochremot stood and simply laughed. He offered a bargain with Sir Rauno. If Sir Rauno could defeat him in single combat, his ogres would leave their home in the mountain and trouble the village of Arou no more, but if Mochremot defeated Rauno, then his men would become the ogre's dinner that night.

Sir Rauno's men had the greatest of faith in their liege, and exhorted him to accept the evil ogre's challenge, confident in the knight's ability to best his foe. Though Rauno did not wish to imperil his loyal men, he was encouraged by their support, and agreed to Mochremot's terms. The two marched out from their kin and met in the middle. Rauno drew his steel. Mochremot hefted his axe. They combatants then let out a simultaneous scream and crashed headlong into fight. Rauno used his superior speed to avoid the ogre's powerful swipes, but spent so much time getting out of the way of attacks that he never saw an opening himself. Mochremot roared at his dextrous foe and charged directly over him, bowling him over. Rauno was at a disadvantage upon the ground. Mochremot's axe was now flying down towards his head, but at the last moment, Rauno managed to scoop up his blade, roll under the ogre's legs, and thrust directly upward. Ogre blood poured down upon Sir Rauno's hands as the sword which had driven straight up between Mochremot's legs had punctured all the way to his heart. The ogre listed, then fell to the ground with a crash. Rauno's men let out loud huzzahs and chased down the other ogres, who now feared for their lives at the hands of this man who had defeated their best warrior.

When Rauno returned to Arou, he presented Mochremot's head upon a stake and swore that it would forever sit before the road into the mountains to serve as a reminder to monsters seeking to exploit humanity. He also presented another gift to the town. Many of the young women who had been taken prisoner years earlier had survived, having been taken as ogre wives and slaves. Rauno's defeat of Mochremot had liberated them and they could finally return to their families.

The townspeople were ecstatic. The burgomaster proclaimed a holiday and the twelve young maidens swooned at the possibility of becoming the bride of this brilliant young hero. However, when Sir Rauno met with them during the festival, he found he was unable to choose. Each of them put their best face forward and was strikingly beautiful. Rauno therefore devised a test for the maidens. The one who passed would become his bride.

For his test, he would conduct a private interview with each of them, hoping to learn more about them in private than they would reveal in public. The next day, a servant called the maidens one by one into his bed chamber. When the maidens arrived inside, the servant told them the master was still preparing and that he would come to speak with them soon. The servant was a haggard old man of many years. He was covered with battle scars an was missing most of his teeth. His breath smelled terrible and his garments had not been recently washed. But he was old and unable to care properly for himself, and as the two awaited the master, he removed his shoes to reveal terrible blisters upon his feet from so many years of following his master around. Finally, the servant would leave to fetch Sir Rauno and he would come for the interview. Most of the girls took one look at the servant and could barely stomach his appearance. They turned their heads and hoped soon for the arrival of Sir Rauno. However, a young maiden by the name of Syeria took pity on the old man, and when he had removed his shoes she had gone up to him and offered to rub his feet with a cool cloth to make them feel better. She had wiped his brow and offered to clean his clothes. It was then that the old servant removed his hat and a magical change came over him as he transformed back into the young Sir Rauno. He had wished to judge each maiden on her character, and Syeria had been the only one to offer the old servant aid.

The moral of the story, I believe, is obvious Mandraiv says with a look on sterness, I am not an ugly old man, but actually a fair young knight with a fine young lass as my wife! At this he cracks a smile and looks at his fellow party members, hoping they appreciate the joke. But seriously though, he continues with a short chuckle, Appearances can be deceiving. True character is defined by how you act when you do not believe important people are watching.

*****​
During the hunt, Mandraiv doesn't make a shot all day. It seems every time he is either too slow to react or to shaky to properly fire his bow. When Aldern finally takes down the boar, Mandraiv pats him on the back. Way to make an old man look bad, he says with a grin.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 2, 2007)

*Grim News from Mosswood*

The feast ... what a feast! The boar was perfect, the crackling crisp and juicy, the flesh deep and dark. Ameiko cooked it with heavy spices that seemed to set the mouth aflame. It went particularly well with the cold beer from the Rusty Dragon. At the end of the evening you noticed a disheveled young elven woman enter the bar. She was wearing traveling gear, and was equipped with bow and longsword. Her hair was pulled up in a tight bun, with dark feathers splayed down towards her neck in decoration. She smelled faintly of smoke, and looked exhausted. Ameiko immediately broke off from her work behind the bar, moving to the woman, putting her arm around her, and walking with her off to the private residences of the inn. You catch them deep in whispered conversation as they walk past.

The rest of the evening slowly winds down, with Aldern making his excuses and departing before sun-down (he is travelling back to Magnimar tomorrow morning). He has heard Kael's tale of his dead horse, and insists that you take one of his mounts. He will leave a pack horse for you at the Goblin Squash Stables under supervision of Daviren Hosk. His ability to make this gesture seems to leave him in a good mood, perhaps feeling that he has paid off some of his debt. He bids you all farewell and leaves the inn. It is not long before the rest of you go down for the night. Soon you will need to decide what to do with yourselves.

---

The next morning you are all awoken by a town guard. It is very early, probably before 7am, but the guards have been asked by Sheriff Hemlock to request your presence at a meeting as soon as possible. You individually make your way to a comfortable room on the second floor of the Town Hall where you recognise the mayor, Sheriff Hemlock, and, instantly recognisable from the evening before, the elven woman that entered the Rusty Dragon. She still looks tired and slightly harried, but she has cleaned herself up and has at least regained a semblance of calm.

Mayor Deverin smiles warmly at each of you as you enter, and when finally everyone is ready a large kettle of hot coffee (a rare treat in these northern parts) is brought in, and Mayor Deverin makes a point of pouring everyone a cup, despite her elevated station.

Sheriff Hemlock starts to address you, the morning chat silencing in his wake. He introduces the elven woman to you as Shalelu Andosana, "an unofficial member of Sandpoint's town guard, and a true friend to the people of these parts, even though nobody in town would realise it!". Shalelu smirks slightly as Hemlock introduces her, looking embarrassed by the description.

"And this group are Sandpoint's newest crop of heroes!" He then introduces you each in turn by first name to Shalelu, and very briefly recounts the goblin raid on Sandpoint and the fact that the entire thing appears to have been a diversion to distract the guards while the body of the late Father Tobyn was stolen from the graveyard. He then explains that Shalelu has been a thorn in the side of the local goblin tribes for years, and that few in the region know more about them that her. He goes on to recap her report that Sandpoint hasn't been the only place in the region that's had goblin troubles. In short, there's been an increase in goblin-related raids along the Lost Coast Road, particualrly in the dale between Nettlewood and Mosswood. Only a day ago a far south of Mosswood was burnt to the ground by a group of goblins. Shalelu was nearby and saw the smoke. She couldn't save the farm, but she did fine the family holed up in a barn, under attack, and managed to down a couple of goblins and rescue the family. They are now staying at a nearby farm, but the goblin problem is obviously not going to go away quickly.

Hemlock sits down and holds his mug of coffee in two hands, staring into the black oily liquid as if contemplating the dark times he has found himself in. Shalelu starts to talk, her voice is beautiful, almost musical, and at times you have to strain to pick up her quietly spoken words.

"Belor's told me of your work against the goblins. Well done! I've dedicated the last several years of my life to keeping them from causing too much trouble around these parts, but they are tenacious and fecund little runts. Like weeds that bite."

"Anyway, there's five major goblin tribes in the region, and, traditionally, they're pretty good at keeping each other in line with intertribal squabbles and the like. Yet from what I;ve been able to pice together, members of all five tribes were involved in the raid on Sandpoint.  A fair amount of the Mosswood tribe goblins I dealt with yesterday were already pretty beat up, and here was a lot of chatter about the 'longshanks' who killed so many of them. Now I've met you, it seems obvious from their descriptions who they were talking about. Seems like you made an impression. Especially the tall 'giant'." She says this last looking at Jokad.

"In any event, the very fact that the five tribes are working together disturbs me. Goblin tribes don't get along unless they've got something big planned, and big plans require big bosses. I'm afraid that someone's moved in on the goblins and organized them. And judging by these recent raids, what they're organising seems like bad news for all of us."

After her speech Mayor Deverin speaks up. "I have asked Sheriff Hemlock to head south to Magnimar to relay this information and request additional soldiers to be stationed at Sandpoint. Our last request .... well .... it fell on deaf ears, but perhaps with this additional information ... Anyway, I would like you all to maintain a very obvious public presence in Sandpoint over the next few days. People will get nervous with Hemlock out of town, and we need to keep people feeling safe. The people seem to have taken to you all, and what I need right now is a quiet, peaceful town. Sheriff Hemlock will be gone for a few days. These things can take time!".

As the meeting finishes, Shalelu asks if you would have time for a short stroll towards the north gate (accompanying her as she immediately heads out of town, restocked, and heading out to check on some of the most exposed farms). As you stroll with her you have time to ask any questions you wish. She seems willing to impart any information she can.

OOC: Thank you all for the excellent in-character posts. The next chapter of the adventure starts immediately after you finishing talking to Shalelu and head back to the Rusty Dragon (I need you all to head back there together, so Mandraiv, find some excuse to follow them - perhaps a big joint breakfast so that you can discuss what to do next). Also, please let me know if anyone doesn't want to follow the request by Hemlock and Deverin to stay in and around Sandpoint for a few days to effectively act as guards in the absence of Hemlock and some of his men as they head south.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 2, 2007)

Despite the early morning wake-up after a late night of drinking Jokad seems to be in high spirits on the walk from the meeting.  He stands tall and strides purposefully drinking in deep breaths of the salty air.

His dark eyes are alert as he alternates between scrutinizing every shadow along their route and the elven maiden herself.  It is obvious he is curious but he says nothing unless asked (just about everything Jokad does is obvious).


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

Well Madame Mayor, Mandraiv begins, I don't know what good you think an old man like myself can do patrolling the town, but if you think it will help, I would be obliged to do what I can. These nasty beasts cannot be allowed to wreak havoc on the morale of the townsfolk. I may be getting up there in years but my vows to Desna to defend the innocent still stand.

On the stroll out of town, Mandraiv is quite chatty with the fair elf, although it is obviously more for the old man's curiosity than anything. So, there are five goblin tribes you that have dwelt in this land you say? Fascinating. Goblins are something of a hobby of mine, but I never realized there was so much to their tribal hierarchy. Do go on, he muses while drinking of her knowledge. He seizes upon the opportunity to tell her several knee-slappers that are old favorites of his, such as the one about the elf and dwarf who walk into a bar. The dwarf asks for whiskey, the elf asks for wine, and the bartender asks if this is some kind of joke. He also trades knowledge with her on Goblin insults and Goblin slang so that he might be better able to understand the local dialects should the goblins be encountered again.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 2, 2007)

Jovik is woken far too early. He had enjoyed his new found famed fame well into the night, and the morning sun was an unwelcome visitor.

Still he trudged back to the town hall. He did enjoy that rare treat of coffee though. As much fun as Jovik had had the night before, the news that he was still stuck here soured his mood. He was itching to leave. Half of his admirerers were amazed that he was actually getting out of town. So this might put a damped on those free drinks.

Still, he could milk it another day or two he bet.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

Danth is already awake and dressed when the guard comes to fetch him. As a priest of Sarenae, the young man was always awake for the dawn of each new day. 

He listesn quietly to all that the mayor and the elf have to say, sipping at the coffee as they speak. The dark liquid was a tad strong, but Danth enjoyed the rich flavor. He could certainly get used to drinking the beverage, if only it weren't so rare in these parts. 

Before leaving to accompany Shalelu to the north gate, Danth asks for a moment of the Sheriff's time. "Sheriff Hemlock, would you be so kind as to deliver a message for me while you are away south? The temple in Magnimar is expecting my return...could you perhaps inform the high priest of the situation here, and let them know that I am providing what aid I can in Sarenae's name?"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 3, 2007)

Kael is awake enough, as the young man has been trying to avoid becoming to hard of a partier, however during the meeting he is more silent than normal.

However, when the mayor mentions the last request having fallen on deaf ears, Kael does blow a scoffing cough of sorts through his nose and nods slightly.

Once the mayor is finished, Kael says, "You've got my help mayor, Sandpoints always been a good place for me and my folk."

Once done, Kael will go with the others and the elven lady.

"Shelelu, any idea about the leader of the goblins?" Kael asks as they walk. "Uniting these groups must be taking someone pretty strong."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 3, 2007)

Shalelu is happy to answer your questions as you walk towards the north gate.

There are 5 major goblin tribes in the region. The *Birdcruncher* goblins live in caves long the western edge of the Devil's Platter. They are the nearest to Sandpoint, but also historically the least aggressive (unless you are a bird!)

The *Licktoad* goblins dwell to the south in the Brinestump Marsh. They are excellent swimmers, and tend to be heavily camouflaged in mud and reeds. They have historically been a nuisance, rather than a real threat.

East are the *Seven Tooth* goblins of Shank's Wood. They have secured a place for themselves by raiding Sandpoint's junkyard and rebuilding the stolen refuse into weapons and armour.

Further east are the *Mosswood* goblins, the largest tribe it would seem, but one that tends to spend more time on inter-family feuds than on external aggression.

Finally there are the *Thistletop* goblins, who live on the Nettlewood coast atop a small island that some say holds a passing resemblance to a decapitated head. The island is very close to the shore, and is reached by a small rope bridge. Shalelu has ben very close to their lair in the past, but has found the way well guarded. The Thistletops are the most aggressive, and expansionary.

She also lets slip some "goblin heroes", from Big Gugmut of the Mosswood tribe, a big muscular goblin who is said to have a hobgoblin mother and a wild boar father. Koruvus was a chamption of the Seven Tooth tribe who wielded (akwardly!) a human sized Longsword, said to be magical. He disappeared a few months ago.

She mentions that Ripnugget is the current leader of the Thistletop goblins and controls what all five tribes view as the most coveted lair (the island fort).

And then lastly there is Bruthazmus, an infamous bugbear ranger who lives in northern Nettlewood and often visits the five tribes to trade things he has stolen from caravans for alcohol, news, or magic arrows. Shalelu's face cannot hide her distaste for this creature as she reveals that he has a particular hatred of elves, and that the two of them have clashed several times. She vows bitterly that she won't be the first to fall in their private war!

She doesn't know who is leading the five tribes. She admits that it seems very likely that they have been united, and while her first thought was that perhaps Ripnugget of the Thistletop tribe may have been just about strong enough to do this, the captured goblin's claim that a 'longshank' was leading things had thrown this idea out. She says that she is sure it isn't Bruthazmus, for although to the goblins this hobgoblin is a longshank, he is too alcohol addled to lead himself, let alone the five tribes.

As for goblin insults, she teaches you a few choice sayings in their own tongue. All seem to revolve around either being too short, or having a mother of questionable lineage (such as 'your mother is a midget slug').


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2007)

"Goblin tribes, and heroes and insults," says Danth with a slight smile on his face. "I've learned quite a bit this day."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ameiko is Missing!*

The sheriff has asked you to makes yourselves conspicuous, and, well, the best way to do that would appear to be to walk around town, chatting to people and generally being seen. It feels strange, but the town guards who remain (a contingent of 4 left with Sheriff Belor Hemlock a few hours ago ... oh, and he is happy to relay your message Danth) have been told of your temporary 'induction' into their ranks.

It all feels a bit odd, to be honest, and when lunch time approaches, the suggestion of returning to the Rusty Dragon for some leftover boar sandwiches, and perhaps a weak ale .. well, that is being 'conspicuous' too, isn't it, and there is no good having the towns erstwhile defenders falling unconscious from fatigue and hunger.

Things don't quite turn out this way, unfortunately. When you walk into what should be a bustling lunchtime crowd at the Rusty Dragon, you see Bethana (the timid, elderly halfling woman who cooks for Ameiko) standing in the middle of the empty room looking distraught. She starts to speak, as if to inform you that the place is closed, before recognising you all. You can see the relief wash over her face, albeit temporarily, before being replaced with a mask of worry again.

"Oh, thank Desna you are here. Thank Desna! Ameiko is gone!"

She seems panicked, her voice nearly breaking.

"I got up this morning with the fishermen ((a local phrase, meaning a very early start)), as I always do, and went downstairs to start the hearth and heat the ovens. Normally, by the time I am getting things cleaned up from the night before, Ameiko comes downstairs and heads out to get the food for the morning's breakfast. Well not today!"

She pauses for dramatic effect, her little hands twisting against a piece of folded paper she holds.

"I was a bit worried, thought maybe she was feeling ill, so I went and knocked on her door but didn't get a response. Now, normally I ain't no sneak, and Desna will tell you I don't go putting my nose in other people's business, but I was worried, see, so I took a peek. Her room was empty, and her bed was unslept in. I thought maybe that girl has got herself a nice man, at last, but then I saw this note lying on her floor."

She thrusts forward the note to you. It is a handwritten single sheet, completely indecipherable to all off you. It has clearly been written in some language of sweeping arches and angular shifts.

"That there is the lady's native tongue, you see! Likely to keep prying eyes from seeing it ... but she taught me how to read and write her language over the last few years I have been working for her, well a bit. I mean, I ain't no expert, but I can read enough to know it ain't no good!"

She stretches out her hand to retrieve the letter, and then, laying it flat on a table starts to slowly read out a faltering translation:

"Hello, sis!

I hope this letter finds you well, and with some free time on your hands, because we’ve got something of a problem. It’s to do with father. Seems that he might have had something to do with Sandpoint’s recent troubles with the goblins, and I didn’t want to bring the matter to the authorities because we both know he’d just weasel his way out of it. You’ve got some pull here in town, though.

If you can meet me at the Glassworks at midnight tonight, maybe we can figure out how to make sure he faces the punishment he deserves. Knock twice and then three times more and then once more at the delivery entrance and I’ll let you in.

In any case, I don’t have to impress upon you the delicate nature of this request. If news got out, you know these local rubes would assume that you and I were in on the whole thing too, don’t you?

They’ve got no honor at all around these parts. I still don’t understand how you can stand to stay here. Anyway, don’t tell anyone about this. There are other complications as well, ones I’d rather talk to you in person about tonight.

Don’t be late.

Tsuto"

She lets out a little shriek of despair.

"Tsuto ... he is a bad one! A family scandal. He was born, what, must be 21 years ago .. but he is a half elf!!!! Neither of Ameiko's parents are elves. Do you see what I am saying?"

Scandalous indeed, if you are an old halfling woman. Her eyebrows arch and she nods sagely, as if this revelation itself were enough to prove that the boy was a lost cause.

"His father disowned him ... well fair enough if you ask me, for the boy obviously wasn't his ... and sent him away to the Turandarok Academy to be raised outside the Kaijitsu family. He was cut off completely by his father, and his mother was not allowed to see him, but I know Ameiko used to go see him a lot. Probably once every couple of weeks.

Well, that all changed about six years ago. They must have argued, for Ameiko came back bloodied, and in tears. She left the town for about a year after that, went wandering. That was before she bought this old place and did it up. Went wandering, made a bit of a name for herself, and came back with quite a bit of cash. She only came back for her mother's funeral. The old dear fell off a cliff. She was a lovely old lady, but got a bit mournful near the end, and it appears she killed herself. Tsuto was having none of that though. He made a right scene at the funeral, blamed his father for killing his mother. Said he pushed her off the cliff. Mad, but then that is what being disowned can do to you.

It was a terrible scene, of course, and Lonjiku nearly whacked Tsuto's head off with his cane. In the end some local lads had to come and drag the boy out of town. I know Ameiko tried to reestablish contact with Tsuto after this. She spent a lot of time and energy trying to trace him, but as far as I know she never managed.

And then this letter turns up. I don't know what to do. I heard that Hemlock has left town, so I cannot very well go to him, and ... well ... I am at a loss. Please help!

The little old lady starts sobbing, burying her eyes in her hands.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 4, 2007)

Jokad stands dumbly clearly lost as to how to respond.  He looks down at the sobbing gray haired halfling and hopefully back at Mandraiv... or any of the rest of you for that matter.

He snorts and his shoulders sag a bit.  He thinks to himself, 'So much for patrolling the North part of town and making a high profile at the White Deer.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2007)

Mandraiv looks somber at the reading of the note. However, it is clear that his mind has begun to whirl and click again. He ponders something in his head while the woman reads the note and explains her angst. Then he speaks with determination in his voice, Don't worry, lass,  he says, putting his hand on the halfling woman's shoulder, We'll find her if we hafta turn up ever loose stone in the county. Then, turning to the party, Ameiko's going to get herself in a lot of trouble, lads. If her father really is mixed up with the goblin troubles, she might be in over her head. We need to go to this meeting tonight, see what Tsuto wishes to speak with her privately about, and offer our aid.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 5, 2007)

Kael nods as Mandraiv speaks, afterwhich he says to the halfling woman, "We'll find her, promise."

Once the cook is away from the group, though, Kael adds quietly, "We need to tread lightly, here, as family troubles aren't always set in stone."

"My father once stopped a man from hitting his wife," says Kael. "Only to find her knife in his back as a thank you."

"I think once we find Ameiko she'll be our best guide to things,"  says Kael before saying to the rest of the group. "What do you think?"


----------



## hewligan (Dec 5, 2007)

The halfling woman managed to squeeze out a response between her tears:

"But the note talks about a meeting at midnight, and she has been gone since early this morning. Don't you see? I think the meeting was LAST NIGHT, and she hasn't returned!"

Her sobbing becomes more uncontrollable.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 5, 2007)

Jokad shifts uncomfortably and speaks in his native shoanti hoping some of you will understand.

[sblock] "Shouldn't we tell the mayor or something?  This seems like it might get 'touchy'... thats not exactly my specialty." [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 6, 2007)

Kael responds in the shoanti tongue, before turning to the halfling woman and saying in a reassuring tone, "I'm sorry I didn't understand, I'll see what I can see, promise."

[sblock] "We should tell her, but on the way out to the glass-factory. I'm fairly sure this is the type of thing that they asked us to look out for." [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Dec 6, 2007)

OOC: Shoanti in a glass factory = bull in a china shop


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 6, 2007)

OOC

D@mn, you've found Kael's ulterior motive.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2007)

Jovik listened as the other spoke in a strange language he didn't understand. He shrugged and growing bored started looking around the bar for "clues" Suddenly he has an idea.

"Hey Bethana, do you have an object of Ameiko's? Clothing or something? I think we need to put Mal's nose here to the ground."  says the young man.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 6, 2007)

OOC: If you want to head out to the Glassworks, please do so. It lies within the town, off to the west near the cliffs, really only a couple of minutes north of the Hagfish (where you are at the moment). If I don't get any posts saying for certain where you plan on going, I will assume you decide to do the heroic deed and go rescue the damsel in distress!

Jokad - be not too sad, I am sure the pretty girl will remember you!


----------



## frostrune (Dec 7, 2007)

Jokad shrugs again.  "Well... what about lunch?",  he says.

You immediately snap your heads toward the young Shoanti, completely dumbfounded by the callous comment only to see he is grinning from ear to ear.

His burst of laughter seems ridiculously inappropraite but also infectuous and it does lighten the mood a bit.

"Come on then.  Let's go break stuff 'til they tell us what happened".    He throws a wink toward Jovik then turns for the door.

"Fear not little one, we'll find your beautiful mistress," he calls over his shoulder.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Come on then.  Let's go break stuff 'til they tell us what happened".    He throws a wink toward Jovik then turns for the door.






Jovik grins in response "I'm pretty good at that" he replies and follows Jokad, one hand caressing the handle of his new dagger.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 8, 2007)

Kael smiles, too, as he signals for Mal to follow, however Mal has met Ameiko and wouldn't need a new article of clothing, unlike normal dogs Mal has a strong memory.

"Should we go in together or split up once we're at the factory?" Kael asks.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 8, 2007)

*The Glassworks*

When you arrive at the glassworks at around noon, you find the building curiously silent. Smoke still billows out of the furnace chimney, sending a thin finger of black smoke upon to the sky. As you approach the building an old lady who is tending her vegetable garden across the road shouts over to you:

"You boys don't want to be disturbing Lonjiku! He has had his lads in there for two straight days, working on some big order. I haven't seen a soul leave that place all day. He does that sometimes, pays them double to work straight through. Their wives don't always like it, but it is good money!"

You can see that heavy curtains have been drawn over the small port-hole like windows that dot the wall, but you can hear the faintest echo of activity from inside the building. The rumble of the furnace is very evident, partially drowning out the other noises. A few locals are watching you now, clearly wondering what interest the town's heros have in the glassworks.

The main door is off to the far right. There may also be a back door.

What would you like to do?


----------



## frostrune (Dec 9, 2007)

Jokad leans down and whispers to the others, "Let's ask them if they have seen or heard anything strange in last couple days; particularly last night."

"You all do the talking, I'll stand behind you and look intimidating."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 9, 2007)

A middle aged man speaks up.

"Nothing strange, just the chimney has been smoking all night. Has happened before, of course. The old guy isn't exactly the easiest to work for. He drives those boys hard, and barks at their wives if they ever come round. He locks that door when he has a big order, and lets his men out when it is done. Saying that, he pays well. REAL WELL for this town, and none of his lads will have a bad word said about him. I saw one of them punch someone once in a pub for calling the old crank a 'slave driver'. You'll probably see someone come out in the next hour or two to go fetch some food. That's normally how it works!"

Then he stops, scratches his chin for a bit.

"Why you asking? Have you heard something .... bad?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> "Why you asking? Have you heard something .... bad?"





"Nothing like that," says Danth. "We are simply looking for a friend. "


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 10, 2007)

Kael silently gives Mal the inkling to go give the factory's perimeter a quick check, however the familiar knows not to put himself in any danger.

While Mal goes to check the perimeter, especially searching for a sign of Ameiko's scent, Kael turns his attention to the conversation.

With a half-smile on his face, as well as a chuckle in his voice, Kael says, "Sounds a lot like my father, he was always vehement about having a craft that kept your hands busy."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Jovik ignores the nosy neighbors as he has learned to do so often. "Come on, let's go find that delivery entrance and see what we can find out." directs the youth, eager to be out od sight of the old gabs around them.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 10, 2007)

You walk around the back of the building, letting Mal sniff out the route ahead. The middle aged man starts to follow you, before Jokad turns and gives him a meaningful stare. The man turns and quickly hops away.

As you make your way to the back of the building, you find the trade entrance is surrounded on either side by crates and barrels. The door is small, unlike the large ornate wooden door at the front, and is shut firmly. Mal moves up to the door, sniffing the path as he moves. Then he stops, his body goes rigid, his nose stuck to the floor. He has picked up a scent.

Kael, you can sense the overwhelming scent that Mal has detected..... GOBLINS!

The door, on a careful silent twist, is locked. Jovik, would you like to try and pick the lock? If so, please roll. DC 20 to open.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

Danth stands ready while he waits for his companions to investigate the door, his free hand idly toying with the hilt of his morningstar.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 10, 2007)

Jovik takes a quick look around to see that no one is observing them, then reaches into a hidden inner pocket and removes a small brown leather case. He opens it to reveal a small assortment of small tools and wires. He carefully and slowly begins to insert wires, feeling for the mechanism.

[sblock=OOC]
I'll "take 20" thank you    [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 10, 2007)

With the faintest of clicks Jovik feels the lock on the door yield. He turns the handle slowly, quietly, hearing it release the faintest of creaks as it swings open. From inside the noise of the furnace leaks out, all too noticeable above the silence that has fallen upon the group. Mal lets out the faintest of growls.

Inside the door is a small loading room, roughly rectangular in shape, stretching off before you. There are two doors on the left wall, a set of double doors in the wall ahead, and one on the wall to the right. A wheelbarrow sits up against the left wall here, and the shelves that fill the room contain additional reagents to create glass of different colours. A heavy metal safe on the floor near the door you just opened hangs open, its contents missing. The room is otherwise untouched, a storage area and tradesman's entrance.

The noise of the furnace is evident coming from the set of double doors ahead. You may elect to listen at the other doors if you desire.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 10, 2007)

Jokad grins wolfishly as he readies his shield and draws the scarred battle axe from his belt.  He looks at the others and at their nods prepares to enter the room, quietly if possbile.

He will pass down the left hand wall taking a listen at each of the two doors before finally listening at the double doors straight ahead.

OOC:  Move silently = 14
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1418088

Listen door 1 left = 17, Listen door 2 left = 5, Listen double door = 14
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1418090


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

Danth follows after Jokad, trying to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

Mandraiv, not particularly stealthy, will keep to the back of the group and ready his morningstar and shield, waiting for a report from the advance members of the party.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2007)

Jovik sighs as he watches Jokad try to be quiet. Jovik draws Goblin hook and makes his way stealthily along the right side, pausing to listen at the sole door on the right hand wall and finally meeting up with Jokad to listen at the double doors.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Move Silently (1d20+5=23) 

Jovik Listen at Right door (1d20+3=15) 

Jovik Listen at double door (1d20+3=18) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 11, 2007)

Upon receiving Mal's warning, Kael will quietly share it with the others, "Mal's scented goblins."

After that announcement, Kael will move forward with the group, however he will only listen at the double door. Between himself and Mal, he should be able to hear something.

OOC

Kael's Listen Attempt Post#208 (1d20+5=22) 

Kael's Move Silent Post#208 (1d20+3=8)


----------



## hewligan (Dec 11, 2007)

Over the powerful thrum of the furnace, clearly originating from behind the double doors, you also hear the occasional burst of manic giggling and chatter. It is unmistakably goblin in origin, and for those of you that speak the language, you recognise a half dozen words through the noise, including 'fun', 'melted', 'hungry', and a snatched phrase of 'make it dance'. Their voices seem excited, but they are clearly unaware of your presence.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 11, 2007)

"The time for subtlety is gone. My tools are not fast enough. Time for your way Jokad! Break down the door and let us at the goblins" says Jovik waving up the other to come to the door.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 11, 2007)

p.s. The internal door is not locked. It doesn't even have a lock. You should be safe just opening it, but hey, if you want to break it down, be my guest (might ruin any surprise attacks though!)


----------



## frostrune (Dec 11, 2007)

Jokad waves Mandraiv up with the rest of the group.

He whispers, "The goblins are clearly beyond this door.  I can hear their squealing and chattering even over the furnace."

"Do we rush them now or do we check these side rooms?"

You can tell very clearly what he wants to do but he is trying to think instead of act.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

Mandraiv shimmies up to the door as quietly as a doddering old man in chainmail can do. [Move Silently 12] Miraculously, he makes little noise, especially considering the overpowering sound of the furnace.

Let's take the little buggers down, lad. I've got yer back the whole way, he whispers to Jokad in a surprising display of aggression.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 11, 2007)

Jokad nods solemnly and tucks his axe under his shield arm.  He carefully reaches for the door handle and cracks it open a bit to see what lies beyond.

OOC: almost go time!!!


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 11, 2007)

"I'll cover you with my magic," says Kael quietly as him and Mal prepare for combat and move up behind Mandraiv and Jokad.

OOC

If combat fully breaks out while I'm at work, which will happen in about an hour, then Kael will start out by using his magic missiles (since they don't miss) before moving into Ray's of Frost. Of course, if and as it makes sense, he'll use other spells, too.  He saves the magic missile in his tattoo as a final resort/surprise defense, normally, unless he is sure here will be time between need.

If or when he runs out of spells, Kael then switches to his sling, first, unless it becomes to dangerous to his allies, at which time he'll move in with his staff.

Also, Mal will generally stay at his side, as a guard, unless Kael seems a good opening to send him in, supporting one of the others (i.e. flanking for Jovik, et ceteras).

Generally, these are Kael's tactics.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2007)

Danth draws his morningstar and nods. "I'm ready."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 11, 2007)

*Against the Goblins*

The Horror of Glass

Jokad turns the door handle slowly, pushing the right-most door open an inch. The sight before you is hideous!

The glassworking room is a long space that runs away from you, with a heavy, ancient furnace that burns along the southeast wall of this long room. Marble tables sit throughout the chamber, used to work raw glass into usable shapes, with nearby wooden tables cluttered with the spilled and strewn remnants of tools and reagents of the glass-making trade.

The buildings furnace rumbles loudly. The main furnace burns at the far end of the room, but as the furnace's stone pipes run through the room towards you they reach smaller and progressively cooler furnaces used to perform various stages of the complex glassworking process.

The room is a gruesome display of hideous cruelty, no doubt driven by goblin boredom.

There are bodies hanging from the roof, suspended on long chains, heads towards the floor. There are people in various stages of dismemberment lying atop the marble tables. There is a man, his head lying over the edge of one table, a pool of blood below it, with all limbs removed.

Within the central alcove of the room is a chair, with the body of an older man propped up in it, his long dead body encased in thick runny sheets of hardened glass.

There are perhaps a half dozen dead people, perhaps more, within the room. You think they are dead. Given the hideous deformed state that some of them are in, limbs detached, bodies partially covered in dripped glass, you HOPE that they are dead.

The Insanity of the Goblins

You can count 7 or 8 goblins running around. Some are holding tongs of molten glass, two are focused on their current job of sawing the foot of a corpse, one is jumping up on a table and swinging at the dangling body of a man with his dogslicer. Two more seem to be feeding a body part into the furnace, arguing with each other as they try to fit the rigid limb into the small gap.

OOC: You have the surprise round. Actions please.

Positions: The room is about 80 foot long, 12-20 wide, at various points. Skylight filters in from above, so it is well lit. Three of the goblins are within melee attack range in the surprise round (the two who are trying to push a limb into the furnace, and the one jumping on the table). The sawers are at the middle table (40' away). Others mill around.

They are heavily preoccupied in their sadistic acts. Go punish the little bastards!


----------



## frostrune (Dec 11, 2007)

Jokad sucks in a sharp breath as the ghastly scene beyond the door comes into focus.  Before you can blink he has launched himself through the suddenly wide door with the smooth grace of a mountain lion.

Initiative 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1420763

His path immediately veers toward the two goblins trying to stuff a limb in the furnace.  The first goblin never sees the danger as his head explodes in a shower of gore and brains.

Hit AC 16 for 9 hp damage  - YEAH!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1420577

The 2nd wretch blinks stupidly as he is suddenly showered in blood before Jokad's axe comes screaming for his head as well.

Hit AC 12 (flat footed maybe??) for 10 hp damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1420593


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield*

Disgusted by the foulness before his eyes, Danth can't stop himself from surging forward toward the nearest foe. He swings his morningstar, dropping it down toward a goblin skull...


*
AC17, HP 10/10

Initiative: 9
Attack: 17 (18 w/bless)
Damage: 5*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2007)

What villainy is this! Mandraiv exclaims, Such vile acts cannot go unpunished. Your deaths will be avenged innocent people! Desna's blessing upon you all. Make them feel the sting of your blades, comrades!

Mandraiv casts bless (add +1 to your attack rolls).
Initiative 18


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 12, 2007)

Kael has to will Mal to heel and stay by his side, as the sight before them both incites a deep, visceral anger in man and canine.

With the anger fueling his words, Kael shouts a string of arcane words, his hands twisted into eldritch symbolic forms that cause his knuckles to crack as a bolt of force flies from his right hand into the goblin that is trying to cut the hanging man with his dog slicer.

"SHEKA!"

OOC

Initiative (1d20+2=4) 

Post #221 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 12, 2007)

OOC

Ignore, I don't know how I made a second post, aside from being dumb.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 12, 2007)

Jovik grimaces as Mandraiv speaks, silences was indeed golden when an enemy's back is towards you. Still Jovik crossed the floor quickly, Goblin hook out and ready, Jovik leaps forward to stab one of the goblins sawing at the foot of the corpse.


[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init Post 222 (1d20+2=21) 

Jovik Attack Post 222 (1d20+2=10, 1d4+2+1d6=8) With bless and they're flat-footed? I need to start rolling my attacks first.

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 13, 2007)

*Surprise Round*

The reassuring magic of the divine blessing washes across you all, as Jovik darts past Jokad with great dexterity and speed, and flashes forward towards the goblins. He swipes with his dagger, but misses (OOC: flat footed AC 14, even with bless you miss).

Jokad is a little slower, having to push hard at the door to swing it open before rushing towards the goblins near the furnace. Without seeming to pause his run, there is a horrified scream from one of the goblins as it watches its friend's head explode in a gory burst of blood and bone. The second goblin might be petrified, but he is quick enough to dodge Jokad's following blow. The goblin holds the human limb for a second, as if to defend himself with it, before clutching at his dogslicer instead. He is clearly shocked!

*Jokad kills 1 goblin*

Danth follows Jovik's path, a few steps behind the rogue, and crashes his morning star down on the head of the one the two goblins that was busy sawing a limb off a corpse. The goblin's skull collapses under the power of the morningstar like a loaf of bread under a fist. It slides to the ground, its limbs flopping, its eyes lifeless.

*Danth kills 1 goblin*

Kael stands by the now open door, and unleashes his magical energy, watching the beam of power flash across the room and throw the slashing goblin from the table onto its rear end. It grits its teeth and roar in defiance, hurt, but still very much alive.

OOC: The first round of combat is over. You are all blessed. There are six remaining goblins, some with tongs of dripping glass, most with dogslicers, one with a big saw. They are moving towards you, jibbering with a mix of excitement and fear. Please roll initiative and actions for round 2.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, Cleric 1*

Danth reacts quickly after striking down his first goblin, perhaps spurred on by the crushed skull of his foe. Turning toward the second goblin, he again swings his weapon. This time, though, the young cleric's aim is off, and the morningstar whizzes past his opponent.


*
Initiative: 21
Attack 8

Bummer on the attack roll; I was hoping to take another goblie out before they could respond.*


----------



## frostrune (Dec 14, 2007)

*Jokad - AC 17, HP 14*

Round 1

Jokad grins ferociously as he reverses the momentum of his axe cutting hard into the ribs of the remaining gore covered goblin.  The power of the swing lifts the poor creature off his feet and launches it in a bloody skid across the floor.

Init 15, Hit AC 23, 8 hp damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426421

If another goblin is within my threat range I will cleave as well

Hit AC 21, 4 hp damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1426432

Jokad will then move to engage the next closest goblins, trying to position himself between the goblins and the spell casters (Kael and Mandraiv)


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

Jovik takes a breath and clams down, fakes left and quickly cuts back to the right. His new dagger glitters briefly as it plunges deep into the goblin's abdomen, gutting the creature in a gruesome blow. Jovik stands amazed at Goblin Hook for a moment before turning to find new foes.

OOC:Wow, IC was good to me!   Heck I forgot about the bless too!

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 227 (1d20+2=15) 

Jovik Bluff Post 227 (1d20+6=23) 

Jovik Attack Post 227 (1d20+2=22) 

Confirm crit
Jovik Crit Confirm Post 227 (1d20+2=21) 

Jovik Damage Post 227 (1d4+2+1d6=9) Couldn't figure out how to double for the crit so damage is actaully 13.

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 14, 2007)

Kael quickly fires off another bolt of force at his previous target from his twisted and curled fingers of his right hand, hoping to drive it firmly into the next world before he moves on to a new target.

"SHEKA!"

OOC

Initiative (1d20+2=8) 

Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)


----------



## hewligan (Dec 14, 2007)

*The Glasswork Goblins, Round 1*

OOC: The goblins roll an11 for initiative. Mandraiv - rather than me take your turn, please assume you go last in the round and post your actions.

Danth has speed on his side, but unfortunately not precision. His swing is off.

Jovik, getting in next, downs a goblin in quite astonishing style. Even he seems surprised!

*Jovik kills 1 goblin, 5 remaining, 1 of which is injured*

Jokad bellows like a man possessed, swiping hard with his axe to send a goblin flying across the room, dead before it hits the floor. Another goblin, running at him at full speed with a pot of melted glass held before it with some tongs, takes a nasty hit that knocks it off its stride. It spits some goblin curse as it attempts to throw the hideously hot molten glass over the barbarian. It almost hits ((attack 15)), but Jokad throws up his shield at the last moment, deflecting the attack.

*Jokad kills 1 goblin, injures 1, 4 remaining, 2 of which are injured*

The goblin near Danth makes his attack, swiping out with his saw at the priest's chest. He hits ((Attack 17, damage 1 )), but the attack does little more than catch and tear some flesh, causing pain, but little threat to life or limb.

* -1hp to Danth *

The injured goblin that Kael hit with his magic bolt pick himself to his feet and shrieks in hatred, a babble of goblin works spilling from his lips as he runs at full force towards the longshank who hit him ((full round move action towards Kael)).

The last goblin to attack does so against Jovik, swinging his dogslicer hard, but is easily parried by the young rogue. This is too easy, you almost allow yourselves to think....

Kael, of course, is too busy calling on arcane powers to think anything of the sort. There is a mad goblin bearing down on him fast, with a blood-stained dog-slicer held above his head. Just before the goblin reaches him, in fact when there is only a few feet between them, his spell completes, and the bolt of energy lances hard and fast into the charging goblin, snuffing the last tendrils of life from him. His lifeless body smacks harmlessly into the young sorceror. He stinks!

*Kael kills 1 goblin, 3 remaining, 1 of which is injured*

OOC: Mandraiv - post up your actions. You are currently near the door, so to engage in melee combat would require a movement.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 15, 2007)

Round 2: Please post actions, and rolls please. Mandraiv, can you double up round 1 and 2 in the same post, otherwise I will RP round 1 for you based on previous combat approach.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 15, 2007)

Kael turns quickly, releasing another bolt of force into the injured goblin that attempted to douse Jokad in molten glass.

OOC

Post #231 - Initiative (1d20+2=15)

Post #231 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=2)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield, Cleric 1*

The young priest pauses to look at the wound upon his chest before turning his attention back to the foe. "You foul little babbler!" cries Danth at the goblin that struck him. "You'll pay for that," he tells it, again swinging his morningstar. Despite his slow reaction, Danth's aim is dead-on this time as he smashes his weapon down upon the vile critter before him.

*
AC17, HP 9/10

Initiative: 5
Attack: 23 (Natural 20, possible critical)
Confirm Critical: 8 (No critical)
Damage: 7
*


----------



## frostrune (Dec 15, 2007)

Jokad snarls in fury at the goblin he injured, trying to stay just out of reach of the deadly molten glass.  But the little bugger is simply too quick for him and Jokad finds himself out of position to make a counter attack before the goblin can make another go.


OOC:  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1428186

Tactics [sblock]Jokad goes VERY late in the initiative this round (INIT 3).  So I am hoping Kael finishes my wounded goblin off (before he gets a chance to attack me preferably   ).  

If it is still standing when my turn comes up I will attack a probably kill it.

Hit AC 15 for 10 hp of damage!! 

If this goblin is down before my turn comes up Jokad will charge to the next nearest goblin and try and finish him.  With a charge I would hit AC 17.

Make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2007)

Mandraiv is a bit taken aback by the grisly scene and hesitates. It is then that he notices Kael is poorly defended, having just barely managed to defeat the goblin who charged him with a spell. Mandraiv moves to insert himself between Kael and the goblins, readying an attack with his morningstar should one of the filthy beasts approach.

Attack (in case the goblins move towards Kael) 3

Not that it will do much good, but hopefully Mandraiv's presence alone prompts the goblins to other targets.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 16, 2007)

After parrying the blow by the goblin, Jovik returns the favor

[sblock=OOC]
Init
Jovik Init Post 235 (1d20+2=11) 

Feint
Jovik Feint Post 235 (1d20+6=12) 

Attack:
1d20+2=18 

Damage
Jovik Damage Post 235 (1d4+2=5) 

SA if feint was successful
Jovik SA Damage Post 235 (1d6=5) 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 16, 2007)

*Round 2: The End is Messy*

The goblins' earlier frenzied excitement, their seeming delight at being able to hack and saw and burn has faded. Those of you who understand some of their tongue can hear them shout in confusion and a growing sense of fear as they attack. As a body they seem to be trying to move towards the door you entered through, but they are not in flight yet, still arguing over the best course of action as they continue to respond to your attacks.

In their native tongue, those of you that understand catch the following: "These longshanks, they are the ones that killed our brothers" and "We must tell the master!" and "Let us warn him. We must warn him!"

Their confusion seems to have slowed them a little ((initiative of 4)).

Kael wastes no time at all, feeling the arcane energies for once almost beautifully aligned with himself. He send a bolt of energy surging out from his hand and blasting the goblin he injured earlier in the chest. The little thing looks down at the blue glowing hole that has burrowed into him, and lets out a childlike cry before flopping to the ground. It is some seconds before his pained sobs are extinguished.

*Kael kills 1 goblin, 2 remaining*

Jovik ducks and dives, weaving in and out of combat, his body a blur of confusing motion that tricks the goblin he faces into parrying the wrong way ((Fails sense motive)). As the goblin dives right, Jovik flashes Goblin Hook in from the left, feeling it pierce between the crude leather armour of the cretin, and then up through the cavity of his chest before finally scraping against something hard. The goblin splutters, a wash of blood flooding from its mouth. It is well and truly dead!

*Jovik kills 1 goblin, 1 remaining*

The last remaining goblin looks petrified, but seeming to realise that fleeing is not an option, stabs forward at Danth. The young cleric, radiant in his armour as the sun from the sunlight windows above falls upon him, looks for the faintest moment like the avatar of some god. Danth seems to watch the goblin strike forward in slow motion, crashing the heavy head of his mace against the face of the fast approaching opponent. There is a horrible squelching crunch, followed by the rather nasty need to use a foot to brace against the now dead goblin's body in order to dislodge the spikes of the morning star. It is a messy business, this hero lark!

*Danth kills 1 goblin, all are dead*

The noise of the furnace suddenly seems to return to you all, as if the room has almost fallen silent again. The floor of this horrible butchery is strewn now with the corpses of the  goblins. Perhaps that will go some way to avenging the deaths of so many workers.

The combat may be over, but here is still a horrendous scene before you, and the goblins did make mention of some 'master' that they wanted to warn....

OOC: Congrats on that combat. It went perhaps too easy, but sometimes that is the way the dice fall. Please let me know what you want to do next. The glassworks is a large-ish building, and the scene before may require some attention.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 16, 2007)

Jokad ( on his INIT of 3 ) recovers just as the last goblin falls to Danth's mace.  Without an obvious foe to engage he races back to the open door taking a peek back out in the entry hall.

If he doesn't see any immediate reinforcements he will close the door behind them so they can discuss their next step without being overheard.

Jokad turns toward you all with a feral smile showing strong white teeth.  His nostrils are flared and brows furrowed; his blade and chest are covered in goblin blood and gore.  You can tell his blood is still high and he is ready to pounce.

He practically growls, "Your gods may bless these poor unfortunates later.  I thankfully see no sign of fair Ameiko, nor any other women for that matter.  We need to keep searching."

"Where to?"


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 17, 2007)

Kael seems to be in silent agreement with Jokad, as Mal and he give the area a quick recon looking for any signs of survivors (be they goblin or worker), other doors, and signs of Ameiko.

"Foul, sick lil' beasts," mutters Kael through gritted teeth.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 17, 2007)

frostrune said:
			
		

> He practically growls, "Your gods may bless these poor unfortunates later.  I thankfully see no sign of fair Ameiko, nor any other women for that matter.  We need to keep searching."
> 
> "Where to?"




"Perhaps, but these are my neighbors and friends that lie here Jokad. We must alert the guard so the dead can be properly accounted for. While I agree time is of the essence, perhaps there are clues here." adds Jovik looking for an office of some sort.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield*

Danth wipes the goblin blood from his weapon, tearing a tatter of clothing off of his latest foe to do so. After ensuring the morningstar is clean, he takes a moment to say a short prayer for the souls of the deceased townsfolk, asking that Sarenae light their way to their final resting place.

Finally he turns to his companions. "It seems as though there is more to these goblins than we first thought. We should finish a search of the building to make sure there are no living victims, and then alert the guard."


----------



## frostrune (Dec 17, 2007)

Jokad absorbs Jovik's rebuke silently and grinds his teeth and listens at the door while Danth takes a moment to clean his weapon and offer his prayer.



> Finally Danth turns to his companions. "It seems as though there is more to these goblins than we first thought. We should finish a search of the building to make sure there are no living victims, and then alert the guard."




"Now you're talking," Jokad growls.  "Let's clean this place out while we still have an ounce of surprise."


----------



## hewligan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Exploring the Glassworks*

OOC: I am going to describe the other rooms you come across during your investigations. Please feel free to post any actions (for example, if you want to spend special attention exploring a room or item, let me know, and do the rolls, and I will add the outcome).

The bodies of eight murdered staffers, in various positions of horrible dismemberment, are evident in the large Glassworking room. In a sunlit alcove, seated on an encased wooded chair, sits an old man, his entire body encased in thick runny sheets of hardened glass. The just visible scream set onto the buried face, and bloodied welts within the glass, suggest that the man was alive when this was done to him.

There are no survivors, and from the state of the sticky blood pools, you would guess that the men have been dead since at least a few hours, possibly much longer.

The Glassworks is a sprawling complex, with a large display room to the north of the macabre Glassworking room. The display room contains much broken finery, but also many still untouched works of glass, from the practical (bottles, window panes, bowls) to the beautiful (figurines in various shades of blue and red, stained glass window segments).

A long corridor snakes round behind the Glassworking room to a cluster of little rooms. These range from store rooms and cleaning closets to a staff dining room (the room is a wreck) and a dormitory for the workers who clearly had to spend many a long day and night forking for Lonjiku. The dormitory appears to have been the scene of some carnage, for although there are no bodies, there are signs of blood on the floor, and drag marks towards the Glassworking room.

Further along, and heading close to the place you entered the Glassworks, you find a small office, reception, meeting rooms and various file stores. The place looks largely untouched.

This takes you back into the room from which you first entered. The only area you have not checked so far is the door to the east. Quietly pushing open this door reveals a short passageway, unlit, ending in a narrow flight of stairs that heads down into what must be the basement.....

OOC: Do you want to head down?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield*

Danth looks around at his companions, and then whispers a quick orison to the Dawnflower, beseeching her to light their way. As his prayer ends, the cleric's shield begins to glow like a torch, illuminating the way. "The light won't last long," he says. "We should hurry."

*How many XPs did we get from the last battle? *


----------



## frostrune (Dec 18, 2007)

Without speaking a word or hesitating Jokad moves into the darkened coridoor; Danth's light reflecting mutedly from his gore covered axe.

The young barbarian stalks forward cautiously on the balls of his feet, ready to react in the blink of an eye.

OOC:  He will move silently at 1/2 spd (20') and still keep pace with Danth and Mandraiv.  With his sight reduced Jokad will stop periodically and listen for signs of danger. 

Move silently = 18; Listen = 8
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1432783


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

Jovik heads to the office, giving it a once over, looking for clues and cash before the call comes back of the discovery of the corridor.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Search Post 245 (1d20+5=21) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2007)

Kael and Mal will bring up the rear of the group, or rear of the middle area if someone else wants rearguard, with their senses alert for danger.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2007)

*Rescuing Ameiko*

The short flight of stairs leads down into a dark basement, feebly lit by the light of Mandraiv's spell. As the light dances across the walls the shadows appear to leap and dart before your eyes. The passageway splits, offering a left turn or a route straight ahead. As you stand to take stock of the situation, Mal starts to sniff the floor with a sense of urgency, his attention absorbed.

The dog starts to snuffle forward, nose pressed to the ground. He has clearly caught a scent of Ameiko. He starts moving to the left passage, shuffling along, intent on his task. As you warily follow him you start to hear the faintest of noises from ahead. The muffled whistling of a man, coming at you from far away, or behind a wall.

The left passage itself takes a right angle, opening up into a new passage. Before are three visible doors. Two spaced out along the left hand wall of this 35 foot passage (that appears to turn right again at the end), and one straight ahead on the far wall where it turns to the right. You can feel the faintest of drafts emanating from the first door on the left, and the even fainter hint of sea air.

The second door appears to be the source of the whistling. Suddenly it stops.

Mal moves silently ahead, his feet padding with great care as he follows the scent. He takes the briefest turn towards each door before sniffing on a few feet past the second door. He stops, his body rigid, pointing ahead with the entirety of his body. Ameiko lies in the room at the end of the passage.

But ... something awaits in the second room to the left. Silence is required, so first to post gets to chose what you do ..........

OOC: I will be flying to New York early Wednesday morning, so other than perhaps a post tonight, there will be no update from me until Saturday. See the OOC thread for info.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

Jovik pads ahead next to Mal to the far door pointing to the second door and Jokad as he passes it.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Move Silently Post 248 (1d20+5=13) 

Once Jokad moves on the second door or some other intrusion occurs, Jovik will enter the far door. He will also quietly check the far door to see if it is locked. [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Dec 18, 2007)

Jokad: You get a clear signal from the young rogue. He moves quietly ahead, pointing for you to take position near the second door as he instead pads towards the far door. As he reaches Mal he brushes the dog gently, motioning him onwards. The two of them move up to the far door, ready to enter, waiting for you to take up your position.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 18, 2007)

Jokad will indeed try and creep up to take a position just outside the 2nd door.  When he arrives he will nod at Jovik to continue.

OOC:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1434666

Yes, aced it!!  Move Silently  = 21, Listen  = 8

For DM [sblock]He will then ready to attack the first person that comes out that door.  If it is a goblin he will attack with his axe.  If it is a person, he will try and grapple them.[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 19, 2007)

Kael will stay silent, move just to the side so as to keep a clear line of sight to launch his arcane attacks.

Also, he'll keep his secondary focus on Mal via their link, so that the knows when and where to act.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 19, 2007)

OOC: And off I go to New York. The rescue (we hope) and battle (perhaps) follow on Saturday. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2007)

*Danth Brinfield*

The young cleric brandishes his morningstar and takes up a position behind Jokad. He was ready to bash a few more goblins.

*
AC: 17, HP: 9/10
*


----------



## hewligan (Dec 23, 2007)

*Tsuto*

Mal growls, the noise almost inaudible, but the tension in him is evident. Kael can feel it clearly, the others too cannot help but sense the dog's unease. As Jovik reaches the far door, he can see the heavy lock has a single key hanging from a chain off of the handle. This one should be easy to open.

As Jovik lifts the key in the palm of his hand, you can hear the lock turning on the door back down the corridor outside of which the rest of the party are poised. There is a click, a grinding of metal, and then the door swings open. Mal curls his back in fearful preparation, his head low, his tail straight behind him, his teeth bared.

The thick smell of incense is the first thing to hit you as the door opens, and then the flickering glow of candlelight. 

"Oh Gods!" you hear a male voice curse, obviously alerted to your presence by the light spell and, perhaps even catching a sight of some of you. The unseen figure starts to try and swing the door closed again, but Jokad managed to jam a foot against it, holding it open and causing it to bounce back a little. The figure inside the room lets out some curse in a language you cannot understand, and then retreats into the depths of his room, leaving the door open...

OOC: Actions please.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 23, 2007)

Jovik whispers to Mal, "Ameiko first boy" and takes the key and opens the door he is at, Goblin Hook at the ready


----------



## Rhun (Dec 24, 2007)

Danth waits for Jokad to move into the room, following the warrior closely. "Surrender, and feel the compassion of the Dawnflower!" he calls.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 26, 2007)

Kael will move in close to last, so as to best be able to survey where his magic would be best used, however his staff is at the ready, in case he cannot launch any arcane might.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Part One: The Unconscious Prisoner*

Jovik turns the key in the lock, feeling the mechanism yield. The room revealed to you appears recently to have been used as a storage facility, its empty shelves attesting to its old use. On the floor of the room, curled up in the far corner as if trying to move as far away from the door as possible, lies the unconscious prisoner. She lies on her side, bound at the wrists and ankles with rope, and blindfolded and gagged with strips of leather. She is bruised, one cheek is speckled with dried blood, and you can see deep, crusted welts on her wrists where she has strained against her bonds. Her breathing is shallow, but strong.

You have found Ameiko, although the girl clearly is not in a good way.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 27, 2007)

*Part Two: The Brother*

Jokad swings the door open, revealing a small room with a simple bed, a bedside table littered with lanterns and candles, and a heaped collection of clothing and equipment piled up against the foot of the bed. The small table with three chairs, one tipped over and lying on the floor, sits in the middle of the room. Three candles burn atop it, and the surface holds an open book with a pen laid across it, a bottle of ink, and a plate of half finished food. The glass carafe of blood red wine is almost empty, and, it appears, has been drunk from without the aid of a cup, for you cannot see one present. The room has a stifling, thick air, as if too long slept in.

At the back of the room, braced against the far wall, stands what you presume to be the brother of Ameiko, Tsuto Kaijitsu.

He is a tall man, with handsome, elven features, but a cold, grim set to his jaw. His ears are hung with a collection of small gold hoops, with long brown hair pulled tight back and coiled into a tail that lies over his right shoulder. He wears a worn white shirt under loose leathers, with knee high soft boots.

His right hand holds a long knife, pointed towards the door, pointed towards you. He speaks:

"So you are the damned 'heroes' that have done so much to spoil our plans ... you think? I hope you enjoyed your short-lived fame, for soon you will be as ashes!!! She will destroy you like the children you are."

He pauses then, watching you warily for a second. There is fear in his eyes, but also the burning conviction of a madman.

"I guess you saw our handiwork upstairs? I killed the old bastard, and it felt SO GOOD. Ameiko didn't seem to appreciate it, but he killed our mother, and he deserved to die."

He laughs, a short, weak, almost tearful laugh.

"Don't come any closer!" he warns.

"I am serious!"

But you are not quite so sure what he is serious about. He is only holding a knife.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 27, 2007)

"Come now," calls Danth, lowering his morningstar. "Drop your weapon, and we can talk about what you have done. You have done wrong, but there is always redemption. There is no reason that you have to give up your life for your sins."

*Diplomacy +7 to try to talk him down.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 28, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Jovik turns the key in the lock, feeling the mechanism yield. The room revealed to you appears recently to have been used as a storage facility, its empty shelves attesting to its old use. On the floor of the room, curled up in the far corner as if trying to move as far away from the door as possible, lies the unconscious prisoner. She lies on her side, bound at the wrists and ankles with rope, and blindfolded and gagged with strips of leather. She is bruised, one cheek is speckled with dried blood, and you can see deep, crusted welts on her wrists where she has strained against her bonds. Her breathing is shallow, but strong.
> 
> You have found Ameiko, although the girl clearly is not in a good way.




Jovik reaches down to Mal, "watch the door boy" and heads inside. He gently cuts the blindfold off and the bonds holding her wrists and ankles. Finally he cuts the leather gag. He puts away Goblin Hook and carefully picks up Ameiko and carries her towards the door.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 28, 2007)

Kael holds his words of power, although his mind feels what Mal has seen, and, for now, he'll let the cooler heads of clerics hold sway.

But, his anger licks at the edge of eldritch words and lines of power within his mind and if Kael must he'll unleash it upon the parricidal maniac.

Through his bond with Mal, Kael urges the canine to help Joviak with Ameiko.

oO Do what you can, partner  Oo are Kael's only thoughts to his familiar.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2007)

*Waking Ameiko*

Jovik cuts the tight bindings that lash the arms and legs of the young foreigner. The blood welts she has cut into her wrists are deep. It is clear the girl struggled long and hard against her bonds.

She starts to stir, moaning as if in delirium, whispering words, seeming to slowly come to some sort of awakening. Her injuries appear painful, but not life threatening, and it would seem that fatigue and despair more than physical assault have brought her low.

"Tsuto" escapes weakly from her lips. "Please stop!" ... the pleading horror all to evident despite her slurred voice.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2007)

Danth's attempts to talk the hostile Tsuto out of his actions appear at least a little successful (OOC: rolled 20 after modifiers ), with the half elf at least engaging his opponents.

"So this 'redemption' you speak of, how does your god redeem those who have killed? I take it you saw what lay upstairs? I take it you found my work of art ... my father's hideous corpse! I take it you might have killed my goblins by now? You have killed them haven't you? And now you talk about redemption. What fools you are. There is no redemption for me among your kind. They would hang me for what I have done!!! Only SHE can offer me redemption. Only she can offer me resurrection!"

And with that he thrusts the thin bladed knife deep into his chest. You hear a vile pop as it cracks past the rib cage and into his heart. A thick knot of blood instantly boils over his hands. The man twists forward, convulsing with pain, his mouth spewing forth a trail of blood and spit. His eyes look up at you pleadingly, trying to mouth some words, trying to call for help, perhaps. His hands scrabble frantically at the blade that now protrudes from his chest, as if trying to remove the object that pierces him. And then he is still, falling forward onto the cold stone floor, unmoving, slowly turning the floor crimson with his blood.

Tsuto is dead.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 28, 2007)

OOC: I need actions now. We have a dead suspect and an injured prisoner. We also have some rooms and bodies still to search.

Most importantly, 300 XP a piece for successfully (well, success is a difficult thing to measure, but you survived and saved the girl) navigating the Glassworks. I believe some (all?) of you may have leveled up. If so, please go to the Character thread and get working on your character.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

Danth drops his weapon and kneels at Tsuto's side, trying to stem the flow of blood with both skill and prayer. Slowly the young cleric realizes that it is of no use; the blade did too much damage. Grasping his holy symbol with a bloodied hand, Danth begins a prayer to Sarenae. "Blessed Sarenae, Dawnflower, light the way of this tortured soul now departing this world...though he did wrong in life, may your light guide him to redemption in the afterlife..."




			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Most importantly, 300 XP a piece for successfully (well, success is a difficult thing to measure, but you survived and saved the girl) navigating the Glassworks. I believe some (all?) of you may have leveled up. If so, please go to the Character thread and get working on your character.




*Will get Danth leveled up this weekend.*


----------



## Fenris (Dec 29, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Jovik cuts the tight bindings that lash the arms and legs of the young foreigner. The blood welts she has cut into her wrists are deep. It is clear the girl struggled long and hard against her bonds.
> 
> She starts to stir, moaning as if in delirium, whispering words, seeming to slowly come to some sort of awakening. Her injuries appear painful, but not life threatening, and it would seem that fatigue and despair more than physical assault have brought her low.
> 
> "Tsuto" escapes weakly from her lips. "Please stop!" ... the pleading horror all to evident despite her slurred voice.




Jovik quietly shushes Ameiko, "Don't worry we'll stop him" say the lad as he carries her back. Seeing the room and the body he quickly realizes that he was right. But he calls out to Kael and Danth "Uh, I think she needs a priest now, she's in a bad way."

He carefully sets her down on the bed for the clerics to look at. Meanwhile, Jovik looks through the equipment and at the table. 

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Search Post 267 (1d20+5 =18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2007)

Danth ends his prayer and remains silent for a few brief moments. Then he reaches up, and closes Tsuto's eyes. The young priest slowly stands and with a nod to Jovik moves to examine Ameiko's wounds.

*Heal +4, cure minor wounds or cure light wounds if she is bad enough off to need it.*


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 29, 2007)

"You're a better man than I, Danth," says Kael simply after the man prays over Tsuto's body. Kneeling down, Kael checks Mal before sending the familiar to guard over Ameiko. "I don't think I'd have had it in me to do that"

However, before spending too much time absorbed in thought, Kael will search Tsuto before searching the room, in hopes of finding information about the mysterious leader.

OOC

Search of Tsuto (1d20+1=16) 

Area Search (1d20+1=20)


----------



## frostrune (Dec 30, 2007)

Jokad stares wide-eyed as Tsuto crumples to the floor and continues to watch wordlessly as Danth kneels and tries to save him.  He only finds his voice after Kael says something to the young priest.

"He was bewitched!",  he blurts unexpectedly, "In his dying eyes the gleam of madness was gone.  He was afraid."

"What magic can do that?", he says with just a hint of fear in his voice.


----------



## hewligan (Dec 30, 2007)

*Findings*

Ameiko does not seem to need magical healing, just a simple dressing of her wounds (and cleaning of her bruises), and then soft cotton wraps around her badly friction burnt wrists. The young lady is awakening, and seems to point at your water bottle. She is clearly still only  on the edge of consciousness, but appears to be improving.

Jovik heads first to the table, knowing that there is little he can do other than get in the way of the clerics now attending to Ameiko. His eyes are drawn first to the little notebook that lies open, a pen across it, and a bottle of fresh ink opened at the side. It is a small, leather bound booklet containing about two dozen stitched parchment pages, most of which appear to be filled with maps of Sandpoint or psuedo-erotic drawings of a mysterious woman:

The drawings of the mysterious woman (not suitable for work).

The maps appear to each depict different attack locations, with some strange text appearing to spell out numbers and methods or concealment and/or attack. It is the same type of text that the earlier letter from the tavern was written in, so either Ameiko (when she awakens) or the halfling should be able to help.

The first few assault maps look very familiar, focusing on what looks like the earlier attack you were all so important in thwarting. What is more worrying is that near the back of the book there is a battle map that appears to show an assault by around 200 goblins, with various points of weakness in the defences detailed. Some parts of this have been crossed out, and it does appear to be a work in progress, but the implications are still worrying!

The last page of the journal contains a rather strange image of what appears to be the same woman as before, only this time with wings and a tail. The guy either has a kinky imagination, or he knows some seriously messed up women!

(Picture, again not suitable for work )

Kael does a search of the fallen half elf. His body is slick with blood, and Mandraiv casts you a disapproving eye as you move to check the body, but there is no point getting overly polite with corpses, especially not enemy corpses.

The search yields what appears to be some thieves tools in excellent condition in a high quality thin little cast (with leather shaped inside to hold each implement): Masterwork Thieves Tools.

In addition you find three ornate rings on his fingers, one with a fire agate, one with a blue marble-esque stone, and a gold band with twisted ivy design. He also carried a high quality short-bow, arrows, and the knife that is sticking out of his chest.

Jovik finds a few pouches on the table, probably looted from the storage rooms. There are 6 pouches of gold dust and 8 pouches of silver dust. You know that these are used in glassmaking to colour the glass, and you are not sure whether to pocket them or leave them for Ameiko, since technically this place will probably fall to her now.

There are various items of clothing, and if you want to do a full search of all items, turning things upside down, just let me know.

As you finish the initial search, leafing through the journal, taking care of Ameiko, etc., the young lady starts awake. Her first word is "Tsuto", as she desperately tries to look around...


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 31, 2007)

As Kael comes across each of the items found upon Tsuto's body, he will set them aside, either next to the half-elf's corpse or upon it as he searches for any information leading to further information about the leader and organizer of these attacks.

"All he had on him were a set of thieves tools, a bow, and some jewelry," says Kael with a sigh. "No clues about his boss....or their location."

It is obvious that Kael makes no claim, or alusion to a claim, on the found items.

"Anyone else have any luck?"

During all of this, Mal is standing guard over Ameiko, but will seem more like he is just laying next to her, or near her.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: I hope to be back to posting by tomorrow. Sorry for my absence. After Christmas wrapped up I came down with a really nasty cold and was bedridden for a few days.


----------



## frostrune (Dec 31, 2007)

Forgetting the witchcraft for the moment, Jokad looks down sympathetically at the battered Ameiko frowning in concern.

He then realizes he must look a horrid mess of gore and blood and, not wanting to frighten her, quickly steps away.

"We must send word to the mayor.  Jovik you should go... or Kael.  We should try and be a bit shadowy if we can and well...  <he gestures at his large blood splattered frame> that just ain't me."

"I can guard the two priests and keep anyone that gets a little curious at bay."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> As you finish the initial search, leafing through the journal, taking care of Ameiko, etc., the young lady starts awake. Her first word is "Tsuto", as she desperately tries to look around...





Danth moves to block the view of Tsuto's body, kneeling down next to Ameiko. As he does, he motions to his companions to cover the bloody corpse. "Calm yourself," he tells her, pulling his waterskin from his back to offer her a drink. "Here now, have a drink and relax. You are safe."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 2, 2008)

Jovik walks up to Kael and quietly pockets the thieves tools. He then grabs a blanket and heads over to Tsuto and realizes that Kael had done a poor job of listing assets and removes the dagger before covering the body with the blanket. He wipes the dagger off and takes a look at it before turning to Jokad.
"We haven't explored this whole basement yet. We should ensure all the goblins are gone first."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Calming Ameiko*

OOC: Image of Ameiko as she appears when not badly injured, dehydrated, and generally in a bad mood.

Ameiko grabs greedily at the offered water, pulling long drafts of the water into her searing, dry throat. She coughs, splutters up a little, tries to pull herself into a half sitting position, and then drinks some more.

When she finishes her eyes dart around the room and she tries to move her head. Mandraiv moves to block her sight, but she catches sight of something. The blood perhaps?

"Tsuto ... where is Tsuto? That fooling bastard .... did you ... did you ... oh by the Gods, have you killed him?"

He face looks plaintively up at you, searching out the eyes, finding them generally turned away from her gaze. Then she locks eyes with Jokad, standing by the door, looking like he wants nothing more than to be invisible. She seems to register the blood splattered form of the large man, and lowers her eyes in distress.

"He is dead, isn't he. Did he say anything before you killed him? Did he ... no, look, I know he needed to die. I saw what he did. I saw upstairs. I saw the men, my father ... I saw it all. I know he needed to die, but ..."

She trails off into silence, looking down at her lap.

OOC: please decide what you want to do - fetch help, stay and talk, bit of both. Make your minds up and then we can take it on. There was one more door on this level to look at, but other than that you pretty much cleared the glassworks.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

"I will not lie to you," says Danth quietly. "Tsuto is dead, by his own hand. I tried to save him, but my knowledge of healing was not great enough. He spoke of serving a "she" prior to his death, but I do not know whom he referred to. I am sorry for you loss, but if it is any comfort, he went quickly. The Dawnflower will light his way to eternal rest..."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 3, 2008)

Jokad did not at all enjoy being the one to 'tell' Ameiko the truth.  If a 6'-5" blood covered barbarian could look meek and gentle, he did.

"I'm sorry,"  were the only words he could muster.

He had no idea how to deal with the girl but he didn't like seeing her in a bad way.  After a moment he interupted the uncomfortable silence with an excuse to get out of there.

"Jovik says there's another room to explore.  I'm... I'm going to protect him while he checks it out."  as he grabs the rogue by his jerkin and 'escorts' him out the door.

OOC: Fenris, if this isn't what you want to do Jokad won't put up much of a fight.  Its more of a poorly disguised excuse.  Play along only if you want.

BTW hewligan, I'm digging the pictures.  Nice touch.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Not like Jovik could stop Jokad in any case    But I appreciate your asking.

Jovik is dragged away from his examination of the dagger, literally by his jerkin and quipes, "or I'll go check those doors out now" as his feet  barely touch the floor.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Tunnel*

Jovik and Jokad stop outside the remaining door. It was actually the first door on the left when they first came down the stairs, only a few short minutes ago, but the suicide they had just witnessed gave the thing a rather strange feeling, as if they had entered here hours ago, rather than mere minutes.

Since entering this god-forsaken Glass Works you have found the mutilated bodies of eight workers, the hideous, tortured form of Lonjiku, and now the corpse of Tsuto, killed by his own blade to the heart. Not a single sword has been swung in anger, and yet you have ten bodies on your hands. Things have gotten messy quickly!

Jovik can feel the faintest of breezes coming from the remaining door. A quick listen reveals the hint of wind in the air. The door is locked, but it does not take much skill from Jovik to pick the easy mechanism, and, with Jokad ready to charge any enemies, the door is swung open.

There is a long tunnel ahead of you leading north from the small room beyond the door. The tunnel appears to have been hewn from the very bedrock (the Glass Works sits atop the cliff at Sandpoint) below Sandpoint. The tunnel appears stable, albeit quite low and narrow (you have to crouch slightly to walk along it in single file, but you could just about swing a weapon).

It winds on a lazy northeasterly route for just over 1,7500 feet (it feels like a long way) before branching in three directions (one straight on).

On the right branch, the one you take first, it winds on for about 400 feet before reaching a rock collapse that completely blocks any advancement. 

The left tunnel (going west) appears to have been bricked over at the point where it diverges from the main tunnel, but the bricks are now strewn around the tunnel, with some still jutting out of the walls. You leave this one for the time being, after all, why would it be bricked over?

Moving straight on again northwards, you find, much to your frustration, that the tunnel broadens out into a small natural chamber, and stops therein. It seems strange to have a tunnel cut so far into the rock just to lead to this chamber, but then again, you have no idea what it was used for.

OOC: Next actions please. Players still in the room, please feel free to ask Ameiko questions, or make other actions.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 3, 2008)

Jokad squats like an animal and whispers to Jovik as he suveys the cavern beyond through the flickering torchlight.

"This is no longer a simple tunnel.  We've more questions now than answers and we'd be fools to keep prowling about without the others.  I'm a little concerned that this might be how the goblins got into town in the first place."

"We need to get back and we need to alert the mayor."  

He pauses....

"I hope you remember the way back?",  he says with all seriousness.

Jokad nearly laughs aloud as the city-bred Jovik blanches in surprise.  Instead he claps him on the shoulder and leads him back the way they had come.

OOC: just want to have a little fun with Jokad's mercurial temperments; serious and disciplined one minute and joking the next.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 3, 2008)

Kael cleans up Mal, while the others explain what occurred and how Tsuto fell; normally the charismatic young man would say something, however he doubts his ability to keep his disdain of the slain man from his voice and Ameiko does not need to hear that right now.

When Jokad and Jovik leave the room, Kael and Mal take up guard positions at the door without a comment, either to their leaving or Jovik's acquisitions.

While watching at the door, Kael moves a few pieces of coppery wire from one of his pouches to a hidden pocket in his scarf.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 3, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad squats like an animal and whispers to Jovik as he suveys the cavern beyond through the flickering torchlight.
> 
> "This is no longer a simple tunnel.  We've more questions now than answers and we'd be fools to keep prowling about without the others.  I'm a little concerned that this might be how the goblins got into town in the first place."
> 
> ...





"Hard to get lost in here, at least to any one who had half a brain" growls Jovik in teenage resentment.

"Let's head back. We need to search the storage room and ask Ameiko about that book first, the mayor and sheriff can wait a bit."

OOC: Anything of note about Tsuto's dagger?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2008)

OOC: Jovik, it is pretty clear to you that the thieves tools you pocketed are of very good quality (masterwork, +1 to checks made using them). The knife is a long, thin bladed, single edged knife, almost a stiletto punch style of blade, except that the handle is a traditional knife handle, albeit with very fine quality leather wrapped around to stop it slipping in use. You would estimate that it is worth 10gp, perhaps a touch more.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2008)

Returning from the tunnels, leaving the once-bricked up tunnel and the small chamber at the end both unexplored, for now, seems like the wisest thing to do, given that you have 10 corpses above your heads to deal with. There will always be time later to return and investigate ... assuming nothing else crazy occurs. These last few days have been insane!

When you return to the room you can see that Ameiko is sitting up now, looking more composed, her pain obviously somewhat relieved from the caring attention she has been receiving. Her eyes dart every now and then to the still warm corpse of her brother.

"We were never close. I tried to be close. I found out where father had sent him away to as a child, and I visited him. He was outcast, a half elf, my mother never spoke of his true father. Denied that she had ever strayed. Father stayed with her, but he sent Tsuto away to the monastry and cut all ties. He would not allow mother to visit him, and I was forbidden too, but .... well, I went anyway."

She pulls herself back against the wall, leaning on it as if still exhausted. "He was bitter. Spent his entire life bitter. Focused on the physical, the short term, the pursuit of strength and agility. And then a year ago he disappeared. When I got his letter I was worried, but ... well ... I didn't think he would kidnap me, kill my father ... do what he did to those poor men. Any the goblins! How could he work with them? Was he leading them? Was it him that led the assault on the town? Oh by Desna, I have lost my entire family now!"

She doesn't sob, just sits there looking stoical. "Help me up please. We need to go and get the guards!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> She doesn't sob, just sits there looking stoical. "Help me up please. We need to go and get the guards!"




"We shall do all we can to help," says Danth, still speaking quietly. The young man turns to his older counterpart. "Mandraiv, would you be so kind as to go and fetch the guard? They should certainly be notified of what has gone on here."


*Not trying to send Mandraiv out of the scene, but I know airwalkrr has been away, and thought this might give him a couple of days to get back. *


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2008)

Mandraiv nods in agreement.

"I will be back shortly" he says as he leaves the room. You can hear his footsteps fading as he walks up the stairs into the main building.

Ameiko rubs the side of her face absently, still staring at her brother's body. "He wanted me to join him. Said that 'she' would listen to Tsuto, would let me join. He said that I would only be safe if I joined her. When I asked her who 'she' was, he closed up. This was after I had seen what he had done to my father. This was after he slapped me and set his goblins on me to tie me up and drag me down here. He came later that morning and sat outside the door talking to me. Telling me that the town was doomed. Telling me that father had it coming, that he had pushed mother off the cliff all those years ago and thus deserved the fate he had received. I asked him about the other men. What had they done. He cursed me then, told me that people would die. That they were meaningless. Told me that the whole town would burn, and that he wouldn't shed a tear. He wasn't insane. He wasn't ranting. That is what worried me most. He seemed quite calm, quite cold and rational. Only, of course, he then went and killed himself."

"Do you know who this woman he follows is?" she asks you, looking up at the rag tag band of heroes before her.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2008)

Danth frowns at Ameiko's question. "Unfortunately, no. We were hoping you could tell us. We did find a sketch...and I believe it may be this woman Tsuto spoke of. Perhaps you recognize her from the drawing?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2008)

Jokad and Jovik return pleased that Ameiko is looking a bit better.  He smiles and nods dumbly obviously feeling crude and boorish under the gaze of the beautiful exotic woman.  

He hastily grabs something out of the pile of discarded clothes and begins wiping the blood and gore from his body and armor.

He speaks as he does so, using his cleaning as an excuse not to look at her while he talks.

"Jovik and I discovered a long winding tunnel that eventually splits in three directions.  One ends in a collapse, one was bricked up but recently torn down, and the third led to a large natural cavern."

"Any of that sound familiar to you, Ameiko?  Did your father have tunnels to other parts of the town?  It was certainly something he knew of as there was a locked door sealing this end."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 5, 2008)

Ameiko looks a little uncertain how to answer, as if judging what to say. After a few seconds she speaks.

"Em... the truth is, my father built the tunnels decades ago to aid the import of items without ... how do I say this ... without ..." she pauses, her face clouds over.

"Look, he is dead now. I guess it doesn't matter any more. They are smuggler tunnels, or at least, the one with the natural cavern is. If you search properly in there you will find a hidden door that leads into a flight of cut steps leading to a small natural cave harbor. He used it to smuggle items into Sandpoint. Tax avoidance, also ... things that shouldn't be brought in. He was a good man, but he liked money more than he liked people."

"As for the collapse - that was once a few storage rooms and what not, but it was always leaking and unstable, and eventually it just caved in. Nobody was hurt or anything, and it just wasn't worth the effort to put it right.

"The bricked up tunnel? I don't know for sure. It was always bricked up. I asked father once, when I was about twelve, and he told me that I must NEVER go in there. I have no idea when it was bricked up or when the bricks were knocked down, but a few years later he confided in me that the tunnel had been an attempt to break into the cellar of the garrison. He had been paid handsomely by some smugglers, who planned to break out some prisoners. He said they got the direction slightly off, and hit a very unstable seam of rocks and thus bricked it over. I could tell he was lying, or at least partly lying, but ... well, I never really cared enough to find out more. I wonder if Tsuto broke the bricks down. He clearly spent a lot of time ransacking the rest of this place. Seems like he was looking for treasure."

She says this last part while pointing at the bags of gold and silver on the table.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2008)

Danth ponders Jokad's statement. "Could those tunnels have been where the goblins came from?"


----------



## frostrune (Jan 5, 2008)

Jokad stops his 'cleaning' to look up at Ameiko.  He smiles comfortingly knowing that last was probably hard for her to admit.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth ponders Jokad's statement. "Could those tunnels have been where the goblins came from?"




He turns toward the priest.  "Those were my thoughts originally, and it may very well prove true, but now I'm wondering if Tsuto did indeed re-open that path to get to the guards."

"We should have the mayor send for that elf ranger.  If we are careful not to muck up any tracks she may be able to tell if the goblins came through either of those paths.  If she's not available there has got to be somebody else in town who can do it."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2008)

"Mal can track by scent," suggest Kael, as he kneels down next to his familiar and scratches him behind the ear. 

"All the skills of a good hound, plus his conversations skills are improving." Kael says the last bit with a half smile, trying to lighten the situation slightly without being disrespectful.

"If done right, we can avoid mucking up any hard tracks for the ranger when she shows up." Kael says as he looks to each of you.

During all of this Kael keeps a calm demeanor, which is hard for him since family has always meant a lot to him and he is still at a loss for how one sibling could do this to another, let alone to a parent. But, then again, Kael cam from a rather functional family, for the most part.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 6, 2008)

Jovik has been poking around the room some more while Ameiko talks, mostly to avoid having to look at her, or her glances at her brother. Jovik has to turn away from her when she mentions the smugglers tunnel. He didn't want her to see him smile. He knew that a tunnel existed from his work with the Scarnetti family, but he had never known where it was. That would have really helped him several times. Eventually the young man grows bored as he often does and heads to the store room where Ameiko was bound to search it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

Mandraiv returns, a bit flustered from all this physical activity. An old man is not cut out for this kind of work, lads. Anyway, I spotted a guard just down the road by chance. I asked him to inform the Sheriff as quickly as his feet could carry him. After getting up to speed on what has been discovered, Mandraiv nods his head in silence. He scratches at his beard and takes in everything he has just heard and seen.

OOC: What does Mandraiv know of the woman depicted, assuming it is not of this world?
Knowledge (the planes) 26

Lads, I'm afraid we are dealing with something far larger than mere goblin attacks. The woman depicted in these drawings is not, well, for lack of a better word... natural. He shakes his head from side to side. I don't believe Tsuto simply had an overactive imagination, but rather that this woman was capable of assuming different forms. And it seems she is also capable of working some kind of dark magic as well. I never knew the boy, but something tells me Tsuto would not be capable of this kind of violence on his own. I believe he was clearly bewitched by this woman. What's worse, knowing what I have learned in my travels about beings from other worlds, this woman is likely not acting alone, but at the behest of some greater power.

The old man looks up, his recently reacquired verbosity clearly seeming odd to his companions. Oh! Um, sorry about that, lads. Not trying to scare the lot of ya. It's just been a busy day for me. I'm gonna sit down for a few minutes. Will do my old bones good.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 6, 2008)

*Nualia*

Mandraiv picks up the journal for the first time and leafs slowly through the pages. There is something niggling at his mind. The pictures are a little crude, perhaps focusing too much on the lady's "assets" - the work of an infatuated mind, but there is something about her face that is flicking at some ember of memory.

The claw ... nothing ... maybe some demonic transformation. The worshippers of Lamashtu sometimes gain these type of transformations, but it is impossible to know without further research, and, ideally, better pictures.

Lamashtu, the Mother of Monsters and one of Golarion's most notorious deities. After all, she's not just the one the goblins and gnolls and all sorts of other monsters worship—she's the one who MAKES a lot of the monsters in the first place. Among the humans she is known also as the demon who haunts childbirth, and steals babies.

Childbirth ... babies ... suddenly it all clicks into place.

The woman in the pictures looks like Nualia, Father Tobyn's daughter. She was a strange, displaced girl. Some said she was angel-touched, with her silverly hair and the radiant glow that always seemed to follow her around. it was her differences that marked her out for teasing, though, and she was an unhappy child.

You recall a few snapshots from your time in Sandpoint as a close friend to Father Tobyn, and, more importantly, as someone that the young girl sometimes confided in. You were one of the few who treated her well.

You remember many years ago the door to the church furtively opens as a beautiful little girl with silver hair and violet eyes pokes her head furtively outside before timidly walking outside. As she daintily walks down the steps, a stone flies out of nowhere and hits her head. Boyish giggling can be heard in the distance as someone yells: “Freak! Go back inside!” Clutching the bloody welt on her forehead, she runs back inside, her face a mask of confusion.

And then the story she told you once, as she sat alone in her garden at night, knees pulled up under her chin, refusing to cry. The same sad, quiet girl sitting alone in the corner, reading a book. Cruel whispering and giggling can be heard all around her, before she gets up and excuses herself to go use the restroom. Three other giggling girls follow behind her and wait for her to walk into the outhouse before piling tables and chairs outside her door. Her father had found her there three hours after the school had closed, sitting alone, her eyes dry.

You recall seeing her bullied as a teenage girl as she walked back home to the church from the school house. Immediately, the air was filled with lewd catcalls and hooting from the adolescent boys in the area. Extremely uncomfortable with the inappropriate attention placed upon her, she quickly ran back to the church, with her head hung low. You followed her, but she did not want to speak any more. As she grew older, she grew more distant from everyone, and stopped looking to understand her plight.

You heard tales that people would snip her hair off, running up behind her to grab a lock and cut it loose before she could react. The fish-wives said she was an angel-child, and that her hair could bring health. She took to wearing her hair in a severe bun, hidden under a hood. She took to not walking around during the day. She became reclusive.

Her father despaired. You counciled him to be compassionate with the girl, to perhaps take her somewhere where her blessing would be accepted. You offered to travel with her to a church of Desna where she could grow up in sanctuary. At first he refused this idea, but when he finally decided that her coldness to him had reached a limit, he decided, against your advise to force her on her seventeenth birthday to go to the highly prestigious Windsong Abbey to become a nun. He told her that the Abbess expects all young applicants to be perfectly versed in their catechisms, and that she could not leave her room until she had memorized all of the scriptures. This was not what you had meant, this was not the way to do it. You had hoped that she could be persuaded to move with her Father. It was not an abandonment you had sought.

You had heard the rumours. She rebelled, of course, escaped the confines of her father's house, and met a handsome Varisian boy, who had recently arrived at Sandpoint from Magnimar. She ran away with him, for a few nights, until he lost interest in her, and she was forced to return to her by now hateful father.

She was alone. She was heartbroken, and, as only you and her father ever knew, she was pregnant. Father Tobyn was outraged, but he was also powerless. He took to shouting at her every day, as if his harsh words would correct her mistake. You stopped visiting him. He had grown bitter, taking too much to drink, and filling his house with virtiol. You would have liked to have helped Nualia. You tried once, slipping a note through her window to let her know she could visit you.

Eight months later she came to you. She was in early labour, in extreme pain. She came to you at 2am, creeping out of the house, wracked with the pains of labour. You sat with her, bathing her limbs, cooling her brow, talking her down from her fear. She underwent a painful miscarriage. The child was ... was ... a horrific and deformed monstrosity. Still born, twisted, red limbed, almost demonic in appearance. She still wanted to hold it, its tiny, rapidly cooling body, pressed against her. She sobbed. That was the first time you had ever seen her cry.

Two days later her house burnt down, killing her father ... and her?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 6, 2008)

OOC:  Whoa!  THAT is a tragic villain.  Does Mandraiv share that story aloud or save it for another time?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 6, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Whoa!  THAT is a tragic villain.  Does Mandraiv share that story aloud or save it for another time?




OOC: That is for Mandraiv to decide. If he wants to relate this to people, then all he has to do is make a post saying he is doing so. If not ... the rest of you don't know in-game.

Also, if the guards are coming, a few of you should probably head upstairs to meet them before they walk in on a slaughter-site.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

Danth continues to tend to Ameiko. As Mandraiv returns from calling the guard, the young priest turns to his companions. "Perhaps one of you would be so kind as to escort Ameiko upstairs and out of this foul place. Through the back, of course...and it might do well to give the guards some sort of idea what they will be walking into."

A concerned look crosses Danth's face as Mandraiv moves to sit down. "Are you alright, Elder Mandraiv? Are you injured?"


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2008)

Once Mandraiv returns, Kael excuses himself, but leaves Mal with his companions.

"I'll wait for the guards above," says Kael. "If you've need of me, just tell Mal and he'll send for me."

With staff in hand, Kael makes his way to the outside of the factory, so that he can intercept the guards and prepare them for the unimaginable.

"Now men, you must steel your hearts against compassion,"  says Kael simply enough. "For the town needs you to be strong now, strong here, and later when you are elsewhere, with those close to you, then you can allow what you feel to return."

"It will not be easy," says Kael to the guards and, after a slight sigh, continues. "In fact, it may be one of the hardest things asked of you, but the town needs your strength today."

With that said, Kael will lead them to the carnage and stay with them in hopes of strengthen their resolve. He'll walk them through what he knows of the battle, but he will only skim over what was behind it since, for now, they need not know.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 6, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Mandraiv returns, a bit flustered from all this physical activity. An old man is not cut out for this kind of work, lads. Anyway, I spotted a guard just down the road by chance. I asked him to inform the Sheriff as quickly as his feet could carry him. After getting up to speed on what has been discovered, Mandraiv nods his head in silence. He scratches at his beard and takes in everything he has just heard and seen.
> 
> OOC: What does Mandraiv know of the woman depicted, assuming it is not of this world?
> Knowledge (the planes) 26
> ...





"Right",   Jokad says uncomfortably; clearly confused.

He looks down at this axe, tests its edge, and shrugs.  "If she can bleed, she will fall," he says with finality.

OOC:  Changed my original post.  Kael beat me upstairs.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 6, 2008)

OOC

Leave it to us to all decide to pick the same moment to reply to things.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 6, 2008)

OOC: You may be an strange bunch, but you are all I've got  

I will follow up with a proper post tomorrow.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Mandraiv stares longingly and thoughtfully at the sketches and entries in the journal. He seems almost lost in his thoughts until Danth rouses him. No, um, no my lad. Just a bit tired and lost in me thoughts is all. Old demons from the past, but we shouldn't speak of it now.

Mandraiv picks up the book and places it in his knapsack. If the rest of you don't mind, I'm just going to hold on to this for a while.

The old fellow has a distraught and wearied look on his face, but his eyes show determination. After a moment's rest, he gets up and moves towards the door. Well, I suppose we ought to make sure that young lass is well taken care of. She's been through a lot, having lost her only remaining family. I shall see if I can comfort her.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 7, 2008)

Two town guards approach the front of the Glassworks, greeting Kael with a rather bored wave. One man is short and broad, with an unshaven face that looks like even his mother would find difficult to favour. The other, a lean, wiry man with searching, active eyes and a gaunt face, greets you verbally.

"Mandraiv came to a guard post, said there was an urgent need for guards at the Glassworks. Seemed a bit distraught, they said. What's up? Has someone gone and fallen in the furnace?" His face screws up in distaste at this last bit, as if he has perhaps too successfully produced the image in his mind.

When Kael speaks his warning, the two men look at each other with 'oh sh*t' faces.

"I wish Hemlock was here!" the lanky ones offers up pathetically. "His stomach is strong."

And with that they follow the young sorcerer into the macabre scene that is the Glassworks.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 7, 2008)

OOC: The glassworks appears to be coming to a natural close. Please feel free to continue to roleplay any elements you wish, and I will respond in part. However, when ready to move on you have pretty much got the following options:

1) Return to your inn to investigate the journal more closely (Mandraiv has the journal, it is his call to do with it as he pleases unless some of you ask him for it).
2) Return to the glassworks to search all the rooms more closely (you may get done for theft, of course, now that the guards are involved)
3) Return to the tunnels under the glassworks
4) Continue to talk to Ameiko, or if you prefer escort her back to her inn
5) Rest, relaxation, and ... ?
6) Anything else you may have ideas about.

As mentioned, you can lead this ... I am happy to respond to any choice you make here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

Mandraiv will offer to take Ameiko back to an inn or her home, whichever she would prefer (after informing the rest of the group where he is headed and seeing if any of them wish to come along). If her home, he asks if there is anything he can do to make her more comfortable and stays to tend to her wounds for the rest of the day to ensure she is on the road to recovery. If she is more comfortable at an inn, he will put her up for the night and offers her some of his special-made cider (which he fetches from his hut). In between tending to her, he will go over the journal with a fine-toothed comb, trying to make sense of whatever he can. He will pick a secluded place to do so, like a private room or corner of the tavern.

He cooperates with the guards to a reasonable extent but insists on seeing to Ameiko's care first and foremost. He speaks almost as if he feels personally responsible for her harrowing experience. If the guards wish to speak to him extensively for any reason, he lets them know where he can be found. Later that evening, if Ameiko is comfortable discussing it, Mandraiv will gingerly broach the subject of how the encounter with her brother went down and what she remembers. He will use Diplomacy to be as delicate as he can, since obviously this is a traumatic incident for her.

Diplomacy 10
(Well, at least that doesn't hurt anything...)


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 8, 2008)

Kael will defer to Mandraiv, both as an elder and as a holy man, since he is most likely more equipped to help Ameiko.

However, Kael will be within the distance of a slightly raised voice, in case anything where to happen and someone in need of assistance.

Also, if the guard try to press any point that would keep Mandraiv from helping Ameiko sooner, as opposed to later, the young man will try and either convince the guards otherwise, or volunteer to talk to them in Mandraiv's place.

OOC

If Needed: Post #309 - Kael's Unskilled Diplomacy Check (1d20+3=9)


----------



## frostrune (Jan 8, 2008)

When the guards arrive Jokad excuses himself and heads upstairs to assist Kael.  As Kael slowly walks them through the upper floor, Jokad glowers seriously from over his shoulder.

After the full horror of the scene is explained to them Jokad steps in.  He immediately eyes the scrawnier of the two and begins speaking in a low threatening voice...

"Pray to whatever god you will that this is the worst thing you will ever see.  But if one word of this passes your lips before you speak directly with the mayor.... even that god won't save you from me."

"Now go, and fetch her with all speed."

OOC:  Intimidate 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1454798/

He doesn't even bother to watch him run out the door before he turns to his ugly counter part.

"You.  Follow me.  I'm going to give you a job guarding a door (the door to the unknown tunnels).  Nothing is to pass through it or by you."

"Is that understood?"

"Good."

"The old one and the wizard are going to escort Lady Ameiko to her home.  Danth, Jovik, and I will wait here with you until the Mayor arrives."

Jokad turns to his remaining companions, "I'm heading back upstairs to make sure no one gets too nosy until the Mayor arrives.

OOC:  I figure someone has to stick around to talk to the mayor and Jokad is a little cranky from missing lunch


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2008)

Danth hastily follows Jokad, knowing that is diplomatic training will be useful when the mayor arrives. "Calm yourself, friend," the young priest tells the reaver.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 8, 2008)

*The Fallout From The Glassworks*

The lanky guard vomited. The other was silent, for a long time. When they were ready again they left to get the mayor.

The mayor brought more troops. Her face was lined, ashen. The men with her talked in hushed, fearful tones. They heard the message, understood that they must not spread rumours of what happened in her. Mayor Deverin, normally so calm and thoughtful, appears terribly shaken. "Who, what could do this to these men? Family men. Good men!"

And later, when Ameiko has been escorted quietly out of the back door and back to her own quarters at The Rusty Dragon inn, Deverin takes Jovik, Danth, and Jokad to one side and confides in them "Word will spread. With so many dead, well ... it is inevitable. Word will spread, and for the next few days the people are going to be scared and suspicious. Stay visible, at least until Hemlock returns, and don't be too surprised to hear the rumours spread. It is a small town, and so many deaths ... well it will leak out!"

Later, when the three remaining heroes have persuaded Deverin of the importance of locking the place down and setting a guard on the lower tunnels, she does as they command. "Go now, get some rest. I would like to see you first thing tomorrow morning if possible to do a proper post-mortem on what has happened. Can you arrange for everyone to be at my office by 10am?" she asks, still shaking at the horror of what she has witnessed.

-----

Bethana Corwin, the elderly halfing who first raised the alarm, is delighted to see Ameiko enter the inn, albeit heavily supported by Mandraiv and Kael. The old lady runs forward across the empty main room, and gingerly hugs her mistress. "My wee girl, I thought you were dead. i really thought you were dead! I never trusted that lad ... oh, your wrists are bound, did he hurt you?"

It is not long before the pair of you feel rather surplus to requirements. Bethana starts fussing over her mistress, and when you attempt to ask a question she tuts you down. "Please gentlemen, we are very grateful for your help, VERY GRATEFUL, but the lady needs to rest. Can you return tomorrow with your questions perhaps?" It is said in such a way that you are left in no doubt that your welcome here, albeit brief, has already been overstayed. You head back to the Glassworks.

-----

It has been a long, long day, and by the time you have all finished helping the guards prepare the bodies for removal to the undertaker (and preparing often meant chipping them away from the stonework that they had been melted onto), you are all exhausted, bloodied, and quite disgusted. The task was one of the worst you have all been party to ... cutting men down from hanging chains, with hooks that had to be leveraged out of their bodies, to hacking at thick rivulets of glass that sealed a face to a stone bench.

The goblins you burnt in the still hot furnace, finding 18 silver pieces in total on their corpses, and, on one, a single gold piece. You decide that what you really need now is a hot bath and a hot meal, and Jokad it quick to remind you all that The White Deer offers both of these facilities. It seems like a reasonable way to spend the cash you have found, and will also take you pretty much to the furthest point in town away from the Glassworks.

As you leave the Glassworks the sun is just beginning to set. People are leaving their work at the docks nearby, and you gather more than a few glances as you walk, bloodied, heads bowed, clearly exhausted, through the streets of Sandpoint.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 9, 2008)

Later, as you all sit in The White Deer, almost too tired to talk, but bathed, and with you clothes at least partially scrubbed, you flick through the journal you picked up off the table in the cellar of the Glassworks. You had noticed the maps and illustrations before, but had not really had time to really get a good look at it.

Amidst the ramblings and mundane, three snippets of text stand out.

After the circled battle map you find the following scrawl:
The raid went about like we’d planned. Few Thistletop goblins died, and we secured Tobyn’s casket easily while the rubes were busy fighting. I can hardly wait for the real raid. This town deserves to be burnt to the ground, that’s for sure.

After the last of the second batch of maps:
Ripnugget’s plan for a single, overwhelming land-based attack is terrible. 

We should work with the quasit. We could send her freaks up from below through the smuggling tunnel under my father’s Glassworks. At the same time, we’d invade from the river and the Glassworks in small, focused strikes. 

Everyone but Bruthazmus agrees with me. The bugbear’s just contradictory out of spite. 

My love’s too distracted by the lower chambers to make a decision. She say’s that once Malfeshnekor’s free and under her command, we won’t need to worry about subtlety. I hope she’s right.

And before the last illustration depicting the girl as succubus:
My love’s bent on doing this thing. Nothing I can say convinces her she’s beautiful. She’s obsessed with “purging” her “celestial taint” and replacing it with her Mother’s grace. Burning her father’s remains at the Thistletop shrine seems to have started the change. I can’t say I like her new hand. 

I’m hopeful that when she offers Sandpoint to Lamashtu’s flames, her new body won’t be hideous. Maybe I’ll get lucky. She could become a succubus, right?

(OOC: Mandraiv, I know you had the book, but there is no way that the other 4 are going to not ask to see it)

The night wears on and after a few too many brandies you make your separate ways, agreeing to meet at the mayor's office in the morning.

(OOC: I am assuming you are too exhausted to do anything else tonight, but if you would prefer to go charging off somewhere right now, please just let me know and I will change the above)

Jokad: During your time at The White Deer you learn that the owner, Garridan Viskalai (the Shoanti you met earlier) is a brother of Sheriff Hemlock, but that the two are not best of friends. Garridan tells you that he is proud of his brother in some senses, but that the man has given up all of his Shoanti traditions and wants to be just like the common people. His beautiful daughter is also present, but Garridan generally keeps her out of your way (not that you want her out of your way, but he appears to be being protective). He inquires about what happened to you all, but when you let him know that you cannot discuss it yet he is absolutely discreet and ensures that you all get privacy (he sets up a private booth for you), and he also brings you all a free ale on the house (the proper Shoanti stuff!)


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2008)

While relaxing at the White Deer that evening, Mandraiv will bring out the journal and relate his tale about the girl he once knew. The old man practically bawls as he explains the tragic story. Perhaps the brandy is making him overly sentimental, but it is clear that he felt deeply for this girl and her hardships. I wish I could have done more. A poor lass like that shouldn't have had to go through so much.

Mandraiv is much too tired for any more activity this evening, so he turns in shortly thereafter, leaving the journal on the table.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Danth rises before dawn to bathe again, still feeling dirty from the prior day's tasks. He then greets the rising sun in silent prayer, happily making the required supplications to Sarenae. Those things done, the young cleric spends some time cleaning and polishing his armor and weapons, and then dons those items before heading out for a hearty breakfast. Afterward, he does as the mayor had asked, and walks the streets offering his blessings, making sure that he is visible to the folk of Sandpointe.

At mid-morning, he heads to the scheduled meeting at the mayor's office.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 10, 2008)

"Well we know more attacks are planned. Does the lose of a local leader derail those since they recovered the main purpose, the casket, or will they attack again under some other leader?" wonders Jovik. "It'd sure be nice to talk to that ranger now."


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

That is an excellent idea, 'Vik, the old hermit nods in agreement, we should see if she has seen troop movements indicating another attack. However, we may wish to follow these tunnels to see if we find a goblin camp nearby.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 10, 2008)

Before the previous night finished, while everyone was cleaning themselves up and taking bathes, Kael will use the remander of his spells to cast mend on everyone's clothing, so as to clean them up that much better.

Kael is very respectful of Mandraiv's feelings toward the girls past and her path to corruption, before the holy man turns in he says, "There is only so much anyone can do, sometimes despite our best efforts fate twists as it will twists, more so when evil involves its self directly."

Kael and Mal will walk around the town the following morning, helping out and making himself available as needed, until he goes and meets his companions, again.

During the discussions, Kael adds, "While we need the ranger's input, I agree that we should explore those caves, as soon as possible. We could always leave word of where we are going, in case she showns up while we're down there."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 10, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> It has been a long, long day, and by the time you have all finished helping the guards prepare the bodies for removal to the undertaker (and preparing often meant chipping them away from the stonework that they had been melted onto), you are all exhausted, bloodied, and quite disgusted. The task was one of the worst you have all been party to ... cutting men down from hanging chains, with hooks that had to be leveraged out of their bodies, to hacking at thick rivulets of glass that sealed a face to a stone bench.
> 
> The goblins you burnt in the still hot furnace, finding 18 silver pieces in total on their corpses, and, on one, a single gold piece. You decide that what you really need now is a hot bath and a hot meal, and Jokad it quick to remind you all that The White Deer offers both of these facilities. It seems like a reasonable way to spend the cash you have found, and will also take you pretty much to the furthest point in town away from the Glassworks.
> 
> As you leave the Glassworks the sun is just beginning to set. People are leaving their work at the docks nearby, and you gather more than a few glances as you walk, bloodied, heads bowed, clearly exhausted, through the streets of Sandpoint.





Jokad has the stomach of a man used to rendering animals and a short lifetime of witnessing hardship and death on the steppes.  Still, this work disturbs him more than he would care to admit.  As he methodically swings his hammer, chiseling out the melted remains of the victims of this atrocity, he can't help but wonder who they were.  How old were they?  Did they have families?  Children?

Jokad completes his work in silence and makes sure the lower door is securely locked before he leaves with the others.

None of you know him very well at this point but you can sense he has stuffed his anger away and it writhes about him like an impending storm.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 10, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Later, as you all sit in The White Deer, almost too tired to talk, but bathed, and with you clothes at least partially scrubbed, you flick through the journal you picked up off the table in the cellar of the Glassworks. You had noticed the maps and illustrations before, but had not really had time to really get a good look at it.
> 
> Amidst the ramblings and mundane, three snippets of text stand out.
> 
> ...





Jokad can't read but he listens intently to Mandraiv's tale and readings by the others despite his indulgence in several of Garridan's finest.

He has been silent most of the night and seemingly distracted by Garridan's comely daughter fliting about the tables, but as Mandraiv rises to leave Jokad grabs his arm.  

"Where is Thistletop?, he asks urgently, "It seems fairly obvious our enemies are massing there."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 10, 2008)

Mandraiv tells you that Thistletop is about  4 or 5 miles away. It is a round island off the coast. If you follow the trade route east for a few miles until you hit the crossing at the Thistle River, then it lies immediately north of there. You would have to pass through the Nettlewood, though, and the whole area is considered off-limits because of goblins and the like.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 10, 2008)

*Meeting with Mayor Deverin*

Your morning meeting starts promptly at 10am. The old retainer leads you into the same room you first met the mayor in just a few days ago, although now the mood feels much darker, and eyes of the mayor are a lot heavier.

Thank you all for coming. I am sorry to drag you back so soon after the horrors of yesterday. I trust that, like me, you find it difficult to sleep last night?

She sighs heavily, walking to the window to take in the view out to sea.

Hemlock should be back in two or three days at most ... we hope ... but until then I would really appreciate your continued presence. I have organised for you all to be paid ten gold pieces a day until Sheriff Hemlock returns, that day inclusive of course. You will be issued with cloaks that signal you as part of the guard, and I would appreciate if you could maintain visibility.

The news got out, of course. It had too. There were families to be notified, and the grief has hit the town hard. I have ordered the corpses of the goblins to be raised on pillars along the town wall. The people need something to take their anger out on, and I would rather it was not each other.

She turns now to face you all.

There are five pouches with the first three days pay in it for each of you. I have backdated it to yesterday. I would appreciate if you could go to the Glassworks first, see that the guards there are relieved of their duties. They have been on guard all night, and we are short of numbers. I will have a second guard relieve you in a few hours, and then you can just patrol the town, if you would.

When you ask about the availability of Shalelu Andosana (the elven ranger), Mayor Deverin tells you that she is due back that evening, and she will send her round to The White Deer after her debrief to talk with you.

(OOC: If you wish to raise any other points with the mayor, or reveal anything from Tsuto's journal to her, please make a relevant post. I will shortly add a post about your return to the Glassworks to relieve the guards there)

-----

As you leave the room, the old man walks over the a highly polished desk and picks up, one by one, a carefully folded blue cloak with a money pouch atop. One by one he hands these to you all.

The cloaks are soft, mid-blue, with a white trim at the bottom. Each money pouch bulges with thirty gold coins. A veritable fortune for most of you!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

Mandraiv suggests that we head over to the Glassworks to relieve the guards. Then, once our replacements arrive, we delve into the tunnels for a few hours to scout around.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

"That is most generous of you, Mayor," says Danth. "I am most willing to help. It seems likely, though, that these goblins came up from the tunnels beneath the glasswork. We, " the young priest waves his hand at his four companions,"would like to investigate those tunnels. When it is most convenient, of course."


----------



## frostrune (Jan 11, 2008)

As typical with Jokad he sits silently eyes searching, ears open to every word.  This day he watches the mayor intently.  There is trouble behind his eyes.

Somewhere near the end of the meeting as mayor asks us to relieve the guards at the Glassworks, Jokad suddenly interupts...

"Mayor... tell me of the men who died?"

The question is odd and ill-timed.  The Mayor is taken aback, a little unsure how to respond.  Her brows furrow and she looks at the barbarian more closely.  The rest of you are a little uneasy, aghast at you new friend's lack of couth.  

If she is hoping for a reason, none is offered and after a few seconds she sighs and decides to play along.

"Gandalson was old Lonjiku's fireman.  He picked out the right woods and fidgeted and fussed to keep the temperatures just right.  He had a home just across the bridge with his wife and two boys.  Fine family."

"Murtin, was a glassblower I think.  Quiet.  Kind....."

She continues on like this for few minutes.  Recalling something about each man.  As she says this she continues to watch Jokad closely but the barbarian remains stone faced but attentive.

When she finishes Jokad simply says, "Thank you."

Everyone is confused but it seemed harmless, if odd.


_OOC:  hewligan I hope you will forgive me for hijacking your NPC.  I think you'll see what I'm up to in a minute._

Eventually she finishes with offerings of pay and official cloaks.  Jokad nods thankfully and walks out with the others accepting the coin and cloak from her assistant.

As you don your new cloaks and step outside, Jokad hesitates.  He stands tall and sets his jaw.

"Hold friends.  I'll be back in a moment."

He turns on his heel and heads back inside.  Danth and Mandraiv exchange worried looks and consider following.  There is something odd about the Shoanti today.  Before you think he has bounded up the stairs back toward the meeting room.

for hewligan [sblock]  Jokad ascends the stairs in his usual two-at-a-time nearly scaring the wits out of her poor assistant.

"Mayor," he calls, "may I have a word with you?"

Again she seems thrown off but to her credit continues to induge the Shoanti.  At her word he approaches.

As he does he pulls the bag of coins from his pouch.

"This town has been kind to me.  You have given me food and shelter."

"Everyone in a tribe has a job.  They all depend on each other to survive.  The goatherd is no less important than the hunter."

"I am honored you have chosen me one of your hunters."  

"I require no payment for my services (he hands her the bag).  If you would spend this, offer it to the widows and families who will face a hard winter."

He smiles as he looks her dead in the eye, "Tribes look after their own."

He bows then leaves; bounding down the stairs as quickly as he ascended.[/sblock]

Within a minute or so Jokad bounds down the stairs and back out onto the sunlit street.  He seems to be a bit more at peace with himself.  He stands tall and follows the rest of you toward the glassworks.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2008)

Jovik sat stoically during the meeting aside from a small twinkle in his eye when the mayor mentioned the money and the cloaks.

As he leaves the room, Jovik takes the cloak with a laugh and the purse quickly disappears.

"Won't Hemlock love to see me walking around in one of his cloaks" laughs Jovik once outside, trying the cloak on.

"I'll meet you fellows at the Glassworks. I have an errand to run." says Jovik as he saunters, if not swaggers down the street in his cloak.

[sblock=For Hewligan]
Jovik will take a detour to the Glassworks to stop by his house. He'll show up in his cloak to aggravate his brothers (and to impress his father) if they aren't out on the boat. But he's there to let his mother know he's alright and he'll sheepishly give her 15 gold, to compensate for his not being there to fish for the family. After that he'll try to escape his mothers embrace and head to the Glassworks [/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 11, 2008)

*The Horror Continues. Oh, The Horror!!!*

There is no crowd at the door to the Glassworks, no gawpers this time, no gossips or wags. Just silence, and the strange stillness of death. More strangely, perhaps, there is no guard at the door.

When you enter you find the scene much as you left it. All bodies have been removed, and the furnace no longer sends its sweltering heat through the room, but there are enough reminders of the horrors that met you here to keep you all deep in your own thoughts.

But the place appears deserted. There is a strange sense to the dormant building that makes the hairs prick up on the back of your necks.

And then you realise ... there are no guards in here either.

A quick search of the upstairs floor reveals nothing, reveals nobody. You head downstairs.

OOC: Second follow on post will be up shortly. Also, to answer frostrune, I have no problem with NPC hijack of the nature you did - this is PbF, and it would move too slowly if we all waited for each other to fill in gaps. Please feel free to do minor hijack as long as it is in character and incidental (nothing that reduces my ability to decide actions/outcomes). I liked the way the two of you developed Jokad and Jovik in your posts.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 11, 2008)

*The Cellar Search*

Your explorations lead you downstairs into the dark of the cellar where only a day before you witnessed a horrible suicide. You can hear the distant drip, drip, drip of water on stone. You move slowly, deliberately, weapons drawn and nerves on edge as the adrenalin flows through you.

At the door where to the tunnels you see that the wooden frame has been shattered from its hinges. The door lies in shards across the floor. You shine your faint light into the small room and long tunnels that wind beyond, but see nothing, except ...

You hear a noise, from one of the rooms in the cellar. The room that Ameiko was being held in. You hear it again, a sniffling. You look quizzically, nervously at one another, before moving towards it. You hear the sniffling again, an almost human sob. And then there is a sudden noise like the thing has heard you, as if it has drawn in upon itself, and falls silent.

A few tense moments pass, when you hear a broken, shaking voice whisper from behind the door.

"p .. p .. please .. please .. please .. p .. p .. please"

There is a person in there.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 11, 2008)

Jokad looks to his companions to see if they too heard the voice.  He specifically looks down at Mal trusting the dog's superior senses.  

His knuckles whiten on the haft of his axe as he creep down the hall toward the final room.

Move Silently 17, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1459133/

OOC:  Is door to the room where Tsuto died open or closed?  If open, he will pause at that door to peek in before continuing on.  Jokad is observing Mal to see if the dog smells, hears, or generally detects something.

The creepiness of this place continues....


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 11, 2008)

Mandraiv nods to Jokad in affirmation that he, too, heard the voice. He then steps up and peers inside the room from which the sobs issue.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Danth nods at his companionsa and brandishes his morningstar, preparing to support Jokad should any danger present itself.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 11, 2008)

The door to the room is closed. Jovik had earlier picked the lock to this room, and there was no key found, so it may just be swung closed rather than locked.

Mal sniffs the ground, sniffs at the door. He points his nose upwards, rising onto his hind legs, and sniffs again intently at two long scored marks on the outside of the door. As he leans against the door it moves open an inch, as if pushed by his weight, before being pushed shut again. The dog retreats and waits for its master's orders.

The two marks Mal found look like long finger nail scratches, but they are deep into the wood, and no human hand could do that damage to a wooden door.

Someone appears to be behind the door keeping it shut.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2008)

Jovik whispers to Jokad, "Oh just push the damn door open" as he pulls out Goblin Hook.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Danth raises and eyebrow and looks to Jokad. "Kick in in?"


----------



## frostrune (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth raises and eyebrow and looks to Jokad. "Kick in in?"




Jokad's face changes to a grimace and he shakes his head 'no'.  He takes a step back and readies his weapon in case of trouble but by the look on his face he expects none.

"You, behind the door.  We are of the Sandpoint Guard.  Open it or face us at your peril." 

OOC:  Hewligan, was the door to the tunnels smashed outward or inward?  Meaning, is the debris in the cellar hall or in the rough passage beyond?

I saw a picture of a 'girl' once who had a claw that might be able to do that?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 12, 2008)

Patting Mal's head, Kael prepares himself, so that he might cover his friends once the door is forced open.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

Mandraiv looks at his companions quizzically, Well if you young'uns ain't gonna do it, I will! he says, ramming the door with his shoulder.

Strength check 4


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Sandpoint Town Guard*

Mandraiv runs at the door, ramming his right shoulder into it. He is soft, the door is hard. It hurts. The door budges an inch before being pushed shut again. You can hear panicked breathing behind the door.

Then Jokad speaks. His accent is heavy, but his words have an instant effect.

"G ... guards? Who ... who are you?

Oh Desna, I have been here so many hours. I thought it was coming back for me. I thought it was going to take me too. Thank Desna, thank Desna!"

You hear hesitant shuffling, and then the door to the room swings open. Inside you see a badly bruised town guard, his face has clearly taken a direct hit from something that split his left cheek and has caused his eye to swell up and turn purple-blue. His leather plated armour is badly damaged, with two panels torn and hanging loose. His weapon hangs limp from his right hand. The room stinks. It would appear that he has been in here for a while.

When he sees that you really are dressed as guards, he runs forward and hugs the nearest of you, the still smarting Mandraiv.

"You have to get out of here. You have to get me out of here, quick, before it comes back."

He stops, eyes searching out tunnel entrance behind you.

"It took Andriak, I heard his scream. I called for Nerath to come from his duties guarding the entrance, to investigate with me. We came down here, we found this ... THING ... it was feasting on him. Eating his flesh. Its face split open, gorging. It was disgusting. We tried to run, but it caught us on the stairs, threw me down. I landed near Andriak's body. His face ... it was missing.

Nerath tried to hit it with his sword, but he missed, and that was the last chance he got. He fell. It left him there, just lying on the stairs, his head twisted to one side. Then it came at me. I picked myself up and ran. I ran here, and pulled the door behind me. There was no key. There was nothing. I just pushed against the door for such a long time. It got it opened a bit, reached in, tore at me, again and again. I stabbed it blind, just thrust my sword out. I heard its guttural scream. It was like a demon.

It pulled back then, long enough for me to slam the door shut. It tried again. It kept trying for what seemed like forever, but I had my back braced against the door, my feet against the wall, and I prayed and prayed and prayed.

And then it stopped. I heard it slouch off. I heard it dragging. I guess it took the bodies. I guess it went back in there."

He points at the broken entrance to the smugglers' tunnels.

"WE HAVE TO GO NOW!" he pleads.

OOC: Jokad - the door appears to have been shattered outwards, into the corridor you were in, meaning something likely broke it from behind.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 12, 2008)

Jokad's face turns grim and his eyes dart immediately toward the shattered door and the rough tunnel beyond.

Without taking his eyes off the entrance he says through gritted teeth, "Let's get him outside.  Then we've got some hunting to do."

He stalks cautiously back toward the tunnel entrance and peers down it.  Motioning the others to move past him (and up the stairs) if it is all clear.  He remains there guarding the entrance until the others return.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

Mandraiv takes a moment to examine the man and casts a minor spell (cure minor wounds) upon him, to help the pain if nothing else. He is then resolute as he barks an order, Jovik, escort this man to the top post-haste and see to it someone cares for him, then get back here immediately. We will watch the passage to make sure this thing does not come by again.

He ponders for a long moment, searching his memory to see if he has ever heard of such a beast as the man described.

OOC: Sounds like it might be a ghoul or something, but you never know. Mandraiv has +5 arcana, +6 religion, and +6 planes. I rolled a d20 on invisible castle to try to identify it based on the man's description. Just add the appropriate modifier (if any) and let me know if he recalls anything. Whether he has heard of a monster like this before or not, he then spurs the group down the tunnel to seek the beast out. 

I notice no one has the Track feat. Do we want to find a tracker (possibly a hirling) before going any further, or are there obvious signs of the creature's passage?

ID monster: 20 (plus applicable modifier)


----------



## frostrune (Jan 12, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I notice no one has the Track feat. Do we want to find a tracker (possibly a hirling) before going any further, or are there obvious signs of the creature's passage?[/COLOR]




OOC:  I'm thinking that this thing dragged off or ate two full grown men.  There should be some sign of it's passage even to a novice (especially blood).


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 12, 2008)

Kael kneels down next to Mal and asks his familiar, "Do you smell anything, boy? Anything of the guards or what attacked them?"

"Don't follow, yet, just see what you can find close to us," adds Kael.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2008)

"I'm not liking what is going on in this place," says Danth. "But we have to stop it. Sarenae teaches that the Darkness must be fought by the Light." The young priest grips his morningstar tightly and gestures toward the smuggler's tunnel. "I vote to pursue."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2008)

Jovik escorts the guard upstairs. The man is a wreck, shaking and sobbing to himself. Jovik knows that there is no way he can just dump this man at the front door. The poor soul is too broken to make his way incognito to a safe haven. The young rogue-turned-hero walks the man to the nearest guard post, knocking on the heavy wooden door. When Thormak, an older man that Jovik has had some run-ins with in the past, opens the door and has his jaw drop. "The goblins?" he blurts out.

Jovik stops him, tells him that the Glassworks is now needing a total lock down, that two guards are lost, that the mayor needs to be told, and that this man needs healing. Without waiting for Thormak to respond, the young rogue is already off at a run back towards the Glassworks.

How far things have changed since ... well, since a week ago. He had been a bit of a wild child, rebelling against his parents and the soul-destroying life of fishing and gutting that lay before him. Now he was shouting out orders to the very town guards who had, not so long ago, been reprimanding him for over-stepping some ridiculously purile little law.

As he ran back to the Glassworks his mind went to the reception he had received back at home. His father was out at sea, but his mother had been home and had hugged him so hard when he had entered the house. The money he had handed her had left her silent. It was a LOT of money. "Your father won't take this" she had said.

"Well don't tell him" had been his response. "You look after the money anyway, maybe you can put it aside in case you need it some day."

He had sounded so mature in his own ears as he said it. He actually blushed, and made quick his exit. And now here he was about to go chasing after some face-split monster that just killed two fully trained town guards. He was probably insane, but he was loving it!


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2008)

Mandraiv: Your knowledge check is good, but the description is not enough to identify the creature yet. I will hold your knowledge check and reveal more if/when you get to see the monster.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 12, 2008)

Jovik returns down the stairs to the cellar just as the rest of you finish examining the area. Now that you are looking for it, you can see drag marks on the stone floor - the faintest traces of blood in long lines leading into the tunnels. The drip noise is audible again, and the stench of death is agitating poor Mal. He has a nose for it now. He could probably lead you straight to the bodies, or what remains of them, if that is what you want to do.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 12, 2008)

Kael, the old hermit begins, if Mal can guide us to the bodies, then let us follow. I am certain we shall find foul things there. Their deaths must be avenged.

Mandraiv grows more resolved by the moment. It seems that bit by bit, he is forgetting his age and acting more like a bold young adventurer. Something about these grave crimes against the people of Sandpoint has ignited something within him.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

Danth finds himself nodding in agreement with Mandraiv. "We must certainly put a stop to these vile incidents." He again hefts his morningstar. "I am ready."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2008)

"Even if they have been eaten, we need to recover what we can of the bodies. Sandpoint needs to bury her dead." says Jovik stoically. He draw his dagger and adds "Let's press on."

[sblock=Hewligan]

Thanks for the aside. Good to see we have the same vision of and for Jovik [/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 13, 2008)

Kael nods and Mal, sensing his companions intentions, begins to follow the trail with Kael close behind him.

"Then the game is afoot, my friends," says Kael simply enough.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 13, 2008)

Jokad silently looks at each of his companions.  You know the Shoanti can run hot or cold, but the look you see in his eyes is withering.  It is cold, menacing, and brings the promise of death.  Seeing the resolve in each of your eyes, he nods.

He kneels to begin putting flint to steel and lighting up a torch.  He speaks without looking up, "Jovik, I would have your eyes and ears at the rear of the group.  We know there are several tunnels and I would not want to be caught unawares from behind.  I will go first with Mal, then Danth, Kael, Mandraiv, and Jovik."
The torch catches and blazes to life and he rises looking at each of you again.  "Stay alert and move as quietly as you can.  And pray to Desna we find it before it finds us." 

"C'mon boy," he says to Mal before heading into the tunnel, torch held high.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

Danth follows after Jokad, a grim look on the cleric's face as he tries to conceal the nervousness he felt. He had no doubt that whatever had done this was evil, and needed to be stopped. Still, he felt cold, and butterflies fluttered in his stomach. Although his services in the priesthood had included some martial training, they had never covered anything like this.

As he walked, Danth committed himself mentally to the coming battle. When they found whatever had done this, he would stand his ground and smite the vileness down with all the might of blessed Sarenae.


[sblock=Current Spells]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 13, 2008)

*Into the Jaws of Darkness*

Mal leads the small band of heroes, his nose pressed to the damp floor of the rough-hewn tunnels. The networks is dark and dank, the tight passages only allowing two abreast, and even that with little comfort.

The drip drip drip of water on stone is audible up ahead, as the passage twists and winds. Mal stops. He points clearly with his nose into the section of once bricked up tunnel, the bricks of which have been smashed and strewn across the corridor.

The dog waits for his master and his friends to give him the signal, and then he is moving again, slowly deliberately, nose to the floor, following the trail of blood in the flickering torch light.

And then it comes.

A horribly deformed humanoid, hairless and emaciated, lurches out of the shadows. Its unnaturally long arms end in three-fingered talons, and its legs bend like those of a dog. A withering network of bulging veins form dark blue patterns across its pallid skin. But worst of all is its face - its nose is little more than a pair of slits and its eyes are bulging and red. The lower jaw splits in half at the chin into two wretched arms that end in tiny three-pronged hands to either side of an open, needle toothed open gullet with a long, pointed, searching tongue.

Its pale face is stained with the glistening sheen of blood. The things spreads its arms towards you, tongue searching out in the light, sensing your presence. Its red eyes darting across you all, judging its prey. It bellows a high, thin screech, and then pounces forward across the tunnel towards you.

Mandraiv recognises the beast at once. It is a Sinspawn, a horrid beast of legend. They were created by the ancient Runelords near the end of the Thassilonian rule. Runelord Alaznist, the Runelord of Wrath, created them as her foot soldiers. You have read of them before in your studies, but you had thought that they would all have died out long ago, what with the centuries that have passed since the old empire faded.

OOC: Attacks required. The Sinspawn is about to attack. Remember that the passage only supports 2 abreast, and that means only the front 2 can attack with melee weapons. Even then, I am going to assume that a natural 1 hits your nearest neighbour (although without crit or bonus damage as I assume you would pull the blow), so be careful out there guys!

OOC: The only online picture I could find of the Sinspawn is a miniature by Paizo. The monster in the books is a bit thinner and scarier, but it gives you an idea:

Picture of the Sinspawn


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 13, 2008)

Mandraiv calls out to Desna to _bless_ the weapons of his allies, then exhorts his companions to destroy the beast with all due haste, A vile sinspawn, lads! I thought they had all died out, but clearly I was mistaken. Destroy this abomination now and let justice be done!

OOC: Does Mandraiv recall anything about their special attacks, weaknesses, or resistances?

Initiative 7


----------



## hewligan (Jan 13, 2008)

> OOC: Does Mandraiv recall anything about their special attacks, weaknesses, or resistances?




No - the books you read on them said simply that they were cruel, savage beasts that liked to feast on flesh. They have been missing from this world, as far as written records go, for many, MANY centuries. The information you have on them is pretty much third or fourth hand by now, and little more than legend. More research would be required, for you just recall enough to place them, and little more. They were not a major focus of yours when you were conducting your study, and you never really followed the brief mentions of them any further.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 13, 2008)

Sinspawn initiative: 6!

Mandraiv - please let me know your action as well. You got in before the Sinspawn, so I need your action.

Jokad, Danth - you are at the front and can attack.

Mal has wisely moved between your legs to stand beside Kael.

Kael, Mandraiv - you can do spells. Range weapons are possible, but a natural 1 hits either Jokad or Danth.

Jovik ..... er ..... it is nice and safe at the back.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 13, 2008)

Jovik waits until the sinspawn engages Jokad, the rogue then tumbles past the sinspawn, nimbly dodging it's claws. He then pops up and stabs at the beast with Goblin Hook.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 356 (1d20+3=11) 

Jovik Tumble Post 356 (1d20+8=22)

Jovik Attack Post 356 (1d20+3=12, 1d4+2+1d6=8) 

Forgot to add the +2 from Flanking so 14 to hit! But others should get it in the front as well. 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 13, 2008)

Jokad drops his torch to the side and daws upon the primal rage of his ancestors (rages)

"Let's see how you like the taste of steel, Demon!!",  as he rushes forward axe held high.

OOC  Init 6; hit AC 23 for 7 damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1460618/

AC is now 15, hp 27


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2008)

Danth's eyes go wide at the sight of the twisted creature before him, and he calls out a prayer to Sarenae, beseeching her for protection.


*
AC19, HP17/17
Initiative: 11 (sorry, forgot to reference post # in my roll)

Danth casts Shield of Faith for +2 AC, duration 1 of 20 (rounds)
*


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 14, 2008)

Without a seconds pause, Kael blasts a bolt of arcane from his curled finger tips that lances its way into the Sinspawns wretched form.

"SHARATH!!!"

OOC

Post #360 - Kael Initiative (1d20+2=12) 

Post #360 - Kael's Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Jovik ..... er ..... it is nice and safe at the back.




OOC: er, it was.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 14, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik waits until the sinspawn engages Jokad, the rogue then tumbles past the sinspawn, nimbly dodging it's claws. He then pops up and stabs at the beast with Goblin Hook.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Jovik Init Post 356 (1d20+3=11)
> ...




OOC:  Don't forget the +1 from Mandraiv's bless!  (if you delay your action until after it engages me, that is -  INIT 6 or lower)


----------



## hewligan (Jan 14, 2008)

*The Feasting Sinspawn, Round 1*

OOC: Initiative Order: Kael (12), Jovik (11), Danth (11), Mandraiv (7), Sinspawn (6), Jokad (6)

Suddenly the frenzy of combat is upon you once again, and the calm nerves of the young Sorcerer Kael give him the leap on everybody else. The arcane caster lets loose a bolt of energy that arcs up into the damp air, casting a cold light upon the dark proceedings. The bolt hits home with the horrid sizzling of flesh, and the Sinspawn stretches open his horrendously wide jaw as it lets out a scream of agony.

OOC: -4hp to Sinspawn

OOC: Jovik: you cannot tumble that far. You can tumble at half speed, so 3 squares. You have two squares of allies in front of you, and then 1 square of Sinspawn, so to tumble past it in order to get flank would require 4 squares of tumbling. The tumble difficulty would have been 20 (15 + 5 for treacherous terrain), but to do it accelerated requires a -10 penalty (difficulty 30). So I am going to assume that you decide not to tumble. I am going to assume that you elect to throw one of your throwing daggers instead.

Jovik looks for a break in the space in front of him, secretly wanting to get into the thick of the action, but frustrated by the distance and the frenzy of activity. He pulls one of his light bladed throwing daggers and sends it flying across the air, deftly picking a gap that opens in the movement of his allies. The dagger flies forth, striking the Sinspawn, but handle first, and bouncing harmlessly to the ground.

Jokad's torch hits the floor, sending the tunnel into flickering dimness.

Danth calls forth the protective aid of Sarenae, cloaking you all in her embrace (OOC: +2 to AC for 20 rounds).

Mandraiv likewise calls on the aid of Desna to aid you in your combat (OOC: +1 attack, +1 saves against fear, lasts 2 mins = 20 rounds)

The Sinspawn seems to know where its threat lies. The huge barbarian whose face is twisted in rage. It can feel its rage. It likes its rage. It can taste it in the air. Such anger, such wrath, in one so young. It lunges forward with its frenzied attack, trying to bite, trying to claw with its wicked hooked fingers.

Its claw attacks get nowhere close, the barbarian easily bats away its searching arms, but as he focuses on them it lunges forward with its head, its horrible jaw stretching open and clamping down on Jokad's neck, causing him a world of hurt. (OOC: 8, 4, 15 attacks on claw, claw, bite against your current AC of 15. You take 5hp  damage!).

And then the bloodied barbarian sees his chance, turning his defensive parry neatly into attack, spinning round with a half body turn to take his battle axe into the shoulder of the Sinspawn. It almost mewls in pain, shaking itself loose, before continuing its frenzied assault.

OOC: Jokad, you need to make a DC 12 will save for me at the start of the next round. If you fail it you suffer -2 to your attack, damage, saving, skill, and ability checks (for a few minutes).

OOC: Sinspawn now -11hp in total. It is still up for the fight.

Round 2 actions and initiative please!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

*I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but Shielf of Faith actually only affects Danth or whoever he touches.  So Jokad gets hit, unfortunately. *


----------



## hewligan (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but Shielf of Faith actually only affects Danth or whoever he touches.  So Jokad gets hit, unfortunately. *




Ahem ... yes ... well.. ahem...

I should have read the description. I have edited the previous post to correct. Please all reread the combat post. Jokad, you get hit, my boy!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

*Danth - Round 2*

With Sarenae's protections in place to deflect the foe's attacks, Danth steps forward and swings his mace. Unfortunately, the jostling between Jokad and the Sinspawn causes his timing to be off, and the weapon whistles past the creature's head.



*Initiative: 13 (rolled by Hewligan)
Attack: 10

Hard to tell positions without a map, but is it possible for Danth to 5' step to the side of the creature this round, which would allow him to 5' step next round to flank the beast?*


----------



## hewligan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes. Here is a very rough map, where each [...] represents a 5' square. The tunnel is around 10' wide. Mal is at the back, in the safe zone.

[empty] [empty]
[empty] [Sinspawn]
[Danth]  [Jokad]
[Kael]    [Mandraiv]
[Jovik]   [Mal]

If you do a 5' move, then Jovik can do a tumble this round into an attacking position. Jovik still cannot tumble to flank, but he can tumble to attack. In fact, Jovik can tumble without you moving, but it will be a tumble into an attacking position (left of the sinspawn), but not flanking. Given the problems in waiting to see if that is what he would have wanted with the last combat I just went conservative for him. I didn't want to assume an action that killed him.

I will use Excel to map future battles, if this test works:


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> If you do a 5' move, then Jovik can do a tumble this round into an attacking position. Jovik still cannot tumble to flank, but he can tumble to attack. In fact, Jovik can tumble without you moving, but it will be a tumble into an attacking position (left of the sinspawn), but not flanking. Given the problems in waiting to see if that is what he would have wanted with the last combat I just went conservative for him. I didn't want to assume an action that killed him.




OOC: Hey that's what Improved Feint is for, I don't need to be in a position to flank to get my SA    Map looks great.

Jovik tumbles into position next to the Sinspawn. He stabs at the thing with Goblin Hook

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik R2 Init Post 368 (1d20+3=11) 

Jovik Tumble Post 368 (1d20+8=22) 

Jovik Feint Post 368 (1d20+7=18) 

Jovik Attack R2 Post 368 (1d20+4=16) 

Jovik R2 Damage Post 368 (1d4+2+1d6=4) 

Wow that was a crappy damage roll!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

*Since Jovik acts before Danth and is tumbling to the side of the SinSpawn, Danth will maintain his position.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 15, 2008)

Heedless of the hot blood flowing from the wound in his neck Jokad continues his reckless assault.

OOC:  Will save fails 9, Init 15, AT hits AC 13 only, dmg 13 hp (good damage wasted)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1461508/

AC 15, HP 22/27


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Since Jovik acts before Danth and is tumbling to the side of the SinSpawn, Danth will maintain his position.*




OOC: R3 Jovik will move behind the Sinspawn so plan on moving up that round. But thanks.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 15, 2008)

What works once, should work twice, thinks Kael as he fires off a second magic missile into the sinspawn.

OOC

Post #372 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)


----------



## hewligan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sinspawn Round 2*

OOC: Sinspawn initiative of: 18. I rolled for Mandraiv too, as I could not see a post for him. Got a natural 20, so after the -1 it is 19. After I did the roll I realised that, well, he hadn't actually posted yet. i will give it a couple of house yet, and then I will assume an action for Mandraiv.

I also had to roll for Kael. I got a 4. Again, same thing for Danth. Got a 13.

Can you please all roll initiative each round within your action post, as it takes me a while to do the lookups and rolls. My approach is to roll initiative each round to capture the changing flow of combat. Thanks

Initiative order is: Mandraiv, Sinspawn, Jokad, Danth, Jovik, Kael

I will post the IC round soon - just a few more hours for Airwalkrr to post an action for Mandraiv first.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Can you please all roll initiative each round within your action post, as it takes me a while to do the lookups and rolls. My approach is to roll initiative each round to capture the changing flow of combat. Thanks




*Sorry...this is the only game I play which does this, so sometimes I forget. *


----------



## hewligan (Jan 15, 2008)

Jokad feels an overpowering wash of wrath, anger, and rage course through his body. These emotions are so powerful that the young barbarian finds it hard to channel himself towards the combat. He grits his teeth, wanting to scream out his rage, wanting to thrash his shoulders and bury himself in blood. He tries to hang on to his focus, tries to continue the fight, but it is so difficult.

The torch, spilled on the ground, flickers out of life. Mandraiv, acting quickly, impulsively, grabs his own sunrod and strikes it hard against the rough rock wall of the tunnel. It flashes brightly into light, saving his party from a fight in the darkness.

The Sinspawn, seeing Jokad suffer from its bite, moves in for the kill. Once again its finds its raking claws turned aside, but lunges forward once more, driving its horrid, split jaw, against the neck of the Shoanti. Jokad managed to grab the Sinspawn and shove it away from him before it can fully lock its jaw, but it still tears across his flesh with its row of needle-like teeth, causing him some pain and another wave of nausea.

OOC: 13, 6, 16 (claw, claw, bite) , causing 1 point of damage. (Jokad -1hp). 

The young warrior stumbles in a daze of impotent fury. He is staggered, unable to do much more than move drunkenly.

OOC: Jokad needed to make ANOTHER DC 12 will save. He failed and is unable to do anything other than a single move action each round. This will continue for the next few minutes.

Fearing that his retreat will open himself up to attack, and clearly confused, he stands defensively, holding his shield before him.

With Sarenae's protections in place to deflect the foe's attacks, Danth steps forward and swings his mace. Unfortunately, the jostling between Jokad and the Sinspawn causes his timing to be off, and the weapon whistles past the creature's head.

Jovik, clearly impatient to get amidst the thick of battle, spins and rolls his way past the feet of his companions and into the very heart of combat. The Sinspawn yells in anger at the new entrant into the battle and turns to face the young rogue, but it is met by a piercing pain as Goblin Hook sinks deep into its chest. It pulls itself free and focuses its attention on Jovik.

OOC: Sinspawn -4hp, for a total of -14hp (-11hp, -4hp, +1hp fast healing)

Before the foul beast can recover from the deep wound to its chest Kael unleashes another bolt of eldritch energy that lances into the Sinspawn. It lets out a high-pitched, almost inaudible scream, as if calling for help, but still it does not drop.

OOC: Sinspawn -3hp, for a total at the end of the round of -17hp

Map at start of Round 3:






Please post initiatives and actions for round 3. Jokad, you can only do movement actions for this round.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

*Danth - Round 3*

Danth flails at the vile beast with his weapon, but is unable to score a strike.


*Initiative 13
Attack 6 (+1 bless)
I'm not kidding, Invisible Castle hates me.[/

Also, if Danth goes after Jokid, he will 5' step into the space vacated by Jovik.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 16, 2008)

Startled by the amount of damage that the Sinspawn is able to absorb, Kael continues his onslaught of arcane force as he lashes another bolt of power into the beast.

OOC

Post #337 - Initiative (1d20+2=9) 

Post #337 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=5)

Sorry for forgetting to do initiative, I don't mean to forget so often and I'll remember.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Jovik slides to the side of the beast so Danth can move forward. It also draws the Sinspawns attention directly away from Jokad, leaving it's exposed back to Jokad. Jovik slashes again with Goblin Hook.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init post 338 (1d20+3=17) 

Jovik Attack Post 338 (1d20+6=14) 

Joivk Damage Post 338 (1d4+2+1d6=7) 

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jan 16, 2008)

Jokad continues to hold his ground though his is clearly struggling to focus on the creature before him.

"Poison!", is all he manages to blurt out before another wave of confusion wracks his brain. 

OOC:  I know this is probably not a poison based on it being a WILL save but Jokad has no other way to relate to his dillema.

Thankfully I still have a lot of hp though 21/27.

Init 1  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1462946/

if you have to roll a 1, I guess this is as good of time as any, right?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sinspawn, round 3*

OOC: Sinspawn initiative: 14 

Order: Jovik, Sinspawn, Danth (yes, InvisibleCastle does hate you, I asked and it confirmed!), Kael, Jokad

The sinspawn ignores the now virtually incapacitated barbarian and focuses its full wrath on Jovik. Its sharp, almost blade-like claws, are thrust out towards the nimble youth. Jovik sees it coming, sees the simplicity of the attack. It is the same old tactic that the monstrosity had used on Jokad. It was using its unusual reach and fearsome claws to distract its pray while it went in for the kill with its vicious bite attack.

Jovik led it in. He took the first lunge easily, turning it away. Took the second, made it appear as if the Sinspawn had got him unfooted. And then the beast leapt forward, striking down with its jaw, its mouth splitting wide open at the sides, ready to tear his face off.

He turned then, shrugging off the all too obvious attack, and, having tricked the Sinspawn into over-extending, plunged Goblin Hook deep into the face of the foul beast. The dagger got buried up to the hilt.

The Sinspawn stopped. Its eyes darted around in the briefest hint of confusion. And then it fell.

OOC: Sinspawn killed. Congratulations everyone. Kael, you obviously didn't use up that spell. You are going to need it later, so just as well! I will post tomorrow to move things one, but please post in the interim. Jokad's sickness will last for 3 minutes, and then fade from him.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Sometimes it pays to be the impatient crazy impetuous rogue.
One day it will get him in DEEP trouble I am sure though   

Jovik cleans off his blade, mentally thanking his father and grandfather.

"Well that was nastier than a goblin. What the heck was it Mandraiv?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

Danth frowns at his uselessness in the battle. With a shrug, he stows his weapon and moves to help the barbarian. "Here, sit my friend. Take deep breaths." 

*I know it doesn't last long, but Heal +5 for Danth to see if he can help with the sickness.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 17, 2008)

Jokad squeezes is eyes closed and grits his teeth against the wild impulses and emotional onslaught.  His breathing is labored and his eyes dart about as if crazed.  He sees the fall of the beast and laughs maniacally before regaining control once again.

He tries to do what Danth suggests and that does seem to help some.  Eventually he collapses against the cool dungeon wall his hair wet and skin slicked with fevered sweats.  It appears calm has returned.

His thrashing certainly did nothing to staunch the flow of blood as you can more clearly see the damage done by the creature.

"HA!"  Jokad barks after catching his breath, "That was a bit of fun wasn't it?"

More seriously he says, "Well struck Jovik.  We'll make proper warrior out of you yet."

He turns to Danth and Mandraiv with a child-like look, "Well... am I gonna live?"

OOC:  current hp 17/23 (after rage)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 17, 2008)

Jovik turns a bit crimson with the compliment from the big Shoanti. Giving a murmured 'thanks' before padding ahead quietly to ensure they aren't taken unawares as Jokad recovers.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

"Yes, well done Jovik!" adds Danth with a smile. "It seems you are the hero of the hour. Though our barbarian friend here did a good job distracting the beast for you." The young priest looks over his companion's wounds. "You'll be fine, and quick to mend."

*Since Jokad is only down 6 hit points, Danth will hold off healing him for now...just in case there is greater need of it later.*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 17, 2008)

Rising to his feet Jokad asks, "Do you think there any more of them?"; kicking the corpse of the sinspawn for emphasis.

He hefts his axe and inspects it for damage.  "We should explore these tunnels further; particularly the bricked up one.  At the very least we need to try and find the remains of the two guards."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 17, 2008)

"Agreed, although it saddens me to return another corpse to the townsfolk," says Kael as he nods at Jokads words. "But, the does not lessen the need."


----------



## hewligan (Jan 17, 2008)

Mal picks up the scent again easily, leading you deeper into the tunnel network. It is no surprise when you find that the scent leads into the once-bricked up tunnel section. Just inside the entrance to this section of tunnels lies one of the two bodies you are searching for. The man has had the bulk of his face eaten off, leaving a pulpy skull visible. It is a vile sight, one that turns your stomachs. Clearly the feast was not completed, though, and you guess because the Sinspawn caught scent of you.

You take this tunnel, following it deeper into the catacombs below the Glasswork. It is strange to think that up above the town of Sandpoint bustles with people going about their daily work, while you are sneaking through dark, dank tunnels towards some untold horror.

The tunnel is hewn from the natural rock, unsmoothed, unpaved, and only about 5 foot wide. You could feasibly walk two abreast, but there would be no hope of fighting two abreast should you be attacked in this tunnel. It leaves you feeling a little nervous, but your resolve is strong, and you must go on for now to find out where the second body lies, and whether there are more of these Sinspawn lurking below the streets of Sandpoint.

You walk for perhaps thirty or forty feet, being careful to tread quietly, when you start to pick up the faintest of noises. They sound a little like the noise a dog makes when eating. Mal stops, clearly uncertain whether to proceed. In the light cast from the sunrod you can see a break in the tunnel up ahead, as if a chamber or branching tunnel lies off to the right. Beyond that is another break on the right, and then the main tunnel continues on into the darkness.

Your guess would be that the munching noises are coming from the first branching entrance. What would you like to do?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 19, 2008)

OOC: Once again, sorry for my absence. Work is still a bit hectic, but I'm here.



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "Well that was nastier than a goblin. What the heck was it Mandraiv?"




It certainly was no mean goblin. That, my lads, was one of the sinspawn of times old, horrendous abominations created by the ancient Runelords. I had thought they were no more, but clearly not.

The old man shakes his head with worry, Lads, I'm afraid that there may be more vile things afoot than the mere ambitions of goblins.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Just inside the entrance to this section of tunnels lies one of the two bodies you are searching for. The man has had the bulk of his face eaten off, leaving a pulpy skull visible.




Mandraiv makes a sign of consecration in the air before placing a shroud over the diseased's face. He says nothing, but nods forward, indicating that the group should proceed forward. It is nevertheless understood that the man will be taken care of on the return trip.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Your guess would be that the munching noises are coming from the first branching entrance. What would you like to do?




Mandraiv whispers, Likely another dispicable sinspawn. Be on your guard, lads. I shall back you up with Desna's blessing.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2008)

"I am ready," says Danth quietly. "Let's try to take it by surprise."


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 19, 2008)

While readying a spell, Kael mentally calls Mal back to his side, so as to make room for the others and our hopefully surprise attack.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 20, 2008)

OOC: what order do we want to go in? Same as last time? I think we should creep up quietly and try to spread out in the opening.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 20, 2008)

*The Second Body*

OOC: Group move silently versus opposed listen check: 16 vs 14, success!

The group edge forward slowly, taking as much care as possible to keep the noise down. Every step seems to send up some jarring noise; the clash of a scabbard on armour, the sloshing of a water bottle, the crunch of some rough stones under-foot, but somehow the sounds of eating continue, as if the beast has not heard you.

When you reach the first opening, it is clear that the noise is coming from within. It is a strange, kidney-bean shaped room, clearly half natural, half hacked out of the rock. Within the room you can see the faintest outline of something feasting in the far corner.

Then the light of the sunrod casts a thick sheet of light into the room, casting everything into relief. Another Sinspawn spins from its meal, the half eaten corpse of the other missing town guard, and roars its fury at you. It is up and across the cavern at you in an instant, barely giving you time to prepare.

Battle is engaged once  again. Initiative rolls and actions please! See map below for positions. The mid grey colour represents areas that you cannot yet see fully because of the lack of light or the distance.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 20, 2008)

Upon seeing the beast turn, Kael launches a blast of eldritch power from the twisted fingers of his right hand, as he shouts out the familiar word, "SHARATH!!!"

OOC

Post #394 - Initiative (1d20+2=10) 

Post #394 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=4)


----------



## frostrune (Jan 20, 2008)

Jokad silently vows to keep his emotions in check this time and maintain his disipline.  He moves quickly into the room meeting the charging sinspawn.  He leads with his shield held high to block the creature's view of his axe whistling in from the side.

Init 10, Hit AC 18 for 11 dmg.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1467791/

OOC:  That's a good start  

Sorry for the delay.  I'm been out of town for few days.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Whether from surprise or fright Jovik moved a step slower than usual. But though he starts slow, he tumbles quickly and agilely around the Sinspawn next to Jokad. Jovi takes a swipe at the Sinspawn but misses.


[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 396 (1d20+3=6) 

Jovik Tumble Post 396 (1d20+8=22) 

I realized after I rolled that I didn't need to tumble to move 5', but I was originally planning on being on the other side, but Danth provides a flank   

Jovik Attack Post 396 (1d20+5=11) 

I presume he misses at least.

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 21, 2008)

Desna bless your arms, lads! the hermit shouts, incanting a familiar appeal to Desna for her assistance. Show this wicked creature the purifying wrath of punishment.

[sblock=OOC] Initiative 11
cast _bless_
drop sunrod
draw morningstar[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

Danth swings his morningstar at the foul creature.

*
Initiative: 2
Attac: 13
*


----------



## frostrune (Jan 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth swings his morningstar at the foul creature.
> 
> *
> Initiative: 2
> ...




OOC:  Rhun, you may want to roll damage.  Because you go so late in the round, Jovik will have moved to give you a flank bonus and Madraiv's bless will be in effect.  You really will be hitting AC 16... hopefully that's good enough


----------



## hewligan (Jan 21, 2008)

*Sinspawn Number 2, Round 1*

OOC: Sinspawn initiative 9

Order of round: Kael, Jokad, Mandraiv, Sinspawn, Jovik, Danth

The deformed humanoid comes bounding towards you with its loping gait eating up the distance towards you much more quickly than you would have liked. Its loping, bouncing steps are reminiscent of a dogs, but everything else about it is a mockery of some horrific image of man.

Kael doesn't wait to see how things develop. The young sorcerer once again responds swiftly and calmly to the horrors that faces them. He unleashes his powerful magic, watching the streaking bolts of mystic power strike into the Sinspawn's midst. It doesn't even pause in its stride.

OOC: Sinspawn -4hp

Jokad follows up. He is cautious now, all to aware of the double attack employed by the beast. It comes up to the small group, focusing on the priest, Danth, who is preparing to swing his morning star (OOC: Sinspawn victim selection roll). Jokad sees this, sees that the Sinspawn has left itself open to attack. And attack he does. His axe swings hard and true, digging deep into the back of the Sinspawn. It lets out a horrendous scream, its fury redoubled as thick blood gushes from the gaping wound.

OOC: Sinspawn -11hp, -4hp

Mandraiv lets loose the blessing of Desna, laying a warm wash of courage and focus upon you all (OOC: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects).

And then the Sinspawn is upon Danth. (OOC: claw, claw, bite. Rolls: 12, 5, 13). It showers a hail of blows upon the cleric, but he is braced well, his shield before him. He easily turns each attack. It feels too easy, as if the battle is slipping slowly across his vision. He watches each move forming, reads it well, and moves to deflect. It feels like poetry to him.

Jovik moves quickly, darting to the side, opening up the Sinspawn, but his attack his clawed away, drawing nothing but a yell from the creature.

It may have been a failed attack from the young rogue, but his movement opens up the beast to Danth. The cleric, emboldened by the bless spell, emboldened by his own actions in deflecting the savage attacks of the Sinspawn that could so easily have torn him apart, and now finding his opponent left open to his attack, swings down with his morning star.

It cracks its skull like an egg.

(OOC: damage of 9)

The Sinspawn in dead.

Danth's morning star is not a pretty sight!


----------



## hewligan (Jan 21, 2008)

OOC: Rhun, looks like for once Invisible Castle actually quite liked you. Or, perhaps it just likes me, given that I rolled for you 

All - the is a dead guard in the room. I will post a non-combat post tomorrow to fill you in on what you find, etc., but please feel free to post anything before then.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 21, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> It may have been a failed attack from the young rogue, but his movement opens up the beast to Danth. The cleric, emboldened by the bless spell, emboldened by his own actions in deflecting the savage attacks of the Sinspawn that could so easily have torn him apart, and now finding his opponent left open to his attack, swings down with his morning star.
> 
> It cracks its skull like an egg.
> 
> Danth's morning star is not a pretty sight!





 "HA!", Jokad blurts, "Now THAT'S how it's supposed to work!" 

Once again the barbarian has gone from grim to gregarious in the blink of an eye.

Smiling broadly, he dashes further ahead into the room to make sure no others are hiding around the corner.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: Rhun, looks like for once Invisible Castle actually quite liked you. Or, perhaps it just likes me, given that I rolled for you




*Funny thing, too...Danth's initiative was actually 12, but I typoed it as a "2." Guess it all worked out in the end.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2008)

Danth spends a few moments in silence, staring as his gore-drenched weapon as if surprised by the damage he had done to the enemy. Then, see Jokad charge forward, he quickly moves to back-up his rash companion.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Jovik gives Danth a grin and pads back tot he hallway to keep a look out down the hallway as Jokad explores the room.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 22, 2008)

*Discovering the Catacombs of Wrath*

The kidney shaped cave is empty, save for the horrendous remnants of a half eaten town guard that lies in the corner. His right arm and hand is still untouched, and strangely unbloodied, his knuckles bone white, wrapped around his longsword. The floor around him is sticky with blood. The Sinspawn had feasted well, but its work was not complete.

Most disturbing of all is how it appears to have carefully removed the guard's leather breastplate and shirt before ripping open his rib-cage to gorge on the soft internals. The breastplate lies off to one side, the shirt is little more than a soaked rag.

Leaving this charnel house behind and moving up the corridor reveals that the second corridor leading off to the right that you spotted earlier (and just north of the cave you were just in) ends in nothing more than rubble. A dead end!







(OOC: The white at the bottom is the top edge of the room you just battled the Sinspawn in, so you have all just moved north a bit)

The corridor continues north for another 30-40 feet, before once again ending in a dead end, with little more than a few loose rocks and rubble to suggest that excavation once took place here. Of course, the corridor ends for a reason, and that reason is that the original tunneler appear to have hit something just off to the right of the dead end.

There is a thin entrance, large enough for one man to move through, but perhaps only 2 feet wide, and clearly a rough, rather crude opening. The transition from one side of the gap to the other is obvious. You stand in the rough-hewn once-smugglers' tunnel, carved out of the natural rock, while just beyond it lies a very well constructed, albeit ancient looking, room with carefully crafted corridors leading off from it.

Moving carefully to the gap and casting some light inside reveals a small chamber with a red marble statue of a strikingly beautiful but, at the same time, monstrously enraged human woman standing in the middle of the room. Her stony expression is twisted in a rictus of absolute fury. The woman wears flowing robes, and her long hair is held back from her face by an intricate headdress of hooks and blades. In her left hand she carries a large book, the face of which is inscribed with a seven pointed star. Her right hand holds a glittering metal and ivory ranseur.

OOC: Anyone that wants to try and identify, please make a DC 35 Knowledge (history) check.

Leading to the east from this slightly tear shaped chamber is a long straight corridor that appears to lead to a series of stairs. To the north is a burnished metal door, and to the south another corridor leads off into the darkness.

There is silence within.

Welcome to the Catacombs of Wrath!


----------



## frostrune (Jan 23, 2008)

Quite confused by the change in construction, Jokad squeezes into the chamber as quietly as he can.  Reaching back for Mandraiv's sunrod he cautiously moves around the room: first to the metal door, then to the top of the stairs, and finally the southern exit.  If nothing jumps out at him immediately he listens at each before motioning the others through the gap.  He avoids the strange statue for now.

OOC:  Listen checks door 20, stairs 16, south tunnel 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1469874/

Move silently 4 (not so good)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1469876/


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

"By Sarenae's glorious light," says Danth, following his companion, and somewhat awestruck by their findings. "What is this place?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2008)

Jovik wanders anout the room for a moment. 

"So where are we under? Whose basement holds this secret" he wonders aloud. "And did the goblins come up through the smugglers tunnel or through here?"


----------



## hewligan (Jan 24, 2008)

OOC: Apologies, but there will be no post today. I am not feeling well. Expect a full update tomorrow.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 24, 2008)

"I have a feeling that Ameiko's father didn't build this," says Kael as he looks about in awe.

OOC

Now worries, hewligan, you just get fo feeling better, okay?


----------



## hewligan (Jan 25, 2008)

*The Bickering*

Jokad moves first to the metal door set in the northern wall. Listening at the door reveals the sound of crude bickering, hissing, and scuffling. It does not sound human, and the noise is distant. Perhaps more Sinspawn, or other creatures, are having an argument within the room beyond.

The stairs lead upwards in stages. There appears to be at least three, possibly more small sets of stairs (5 steps a piece) leading into the darkness above, with a short (5-10 foot) walkway between each flight. They lead straight forward though, never turning left or right.

Jokad moves slowly up the stairs, letting the rest of the party keep up with him. At the top of the stairs is a small round room (15 foot across). Water ripples quietly in a circular stone pool lined with skulls here. Smears of what looks like blood mar the pool's rim in places. At the far end of the room is another passageway leading onto what appears to be another flight of stairs.

As Jokad moves to enter the room a hideous creature flies out from the shadowy depths of the roof above and lunges towards him. The creature, a horrid head with wings and tentacles, appears to be trying to stop you all from entering the room.











OOC: There may be a surprise round. I need a spot check from Jokad please. Roll spot against a hide of 16 . If you succeed on the spot, the monster rolled an initiative of 20, and I will need actions please! If you fail the spot check ... well, it gets a free attack of course.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 25, 2008)

OOC:  Jokad's spot checks (13) and initiative roll (18)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1472986/

Both good, but not good enough.  I'll wait to see how badly he munches on me before I post my actions.

FF AC 15, 17/23 hp


----------



## hewligan (Jan 26, 2008)

*The Surprise Round*

The other worldly aberration swoops down from the ceiling, taking you by surprise. It opens its distended mouth and let out a terrible shriek. You all hear the horrendous shriek. It fills you with terrible fear. Those that can also see the creature feel their courage weaken.

OOC: Danth, Jovik, Jokad - you are all unfortunate enough to catch a clear view of the monster as it swoops down, and thus need to succeed on a DC 12 Fortitude save or be paralyzed with fear for 2d4 rounds or until the monster attacks you, goes out of range (60'), or leaves your sight. Everyone else is too far back with their views restricted by those before them (and the low ceilings in the corridor) to see the creature, and are thus unaffected.

OOC: Those affected please roll to save. If you fail, please roll 2D4 to see how long the effect lasts. Those unaffected, or who succeed at their rolls, please all roll initiative for round 1, and select your actions. Please note the positions on the battle map above. Your ability to attack may be restricted! Oh, and I am happy for the remnants of the earlier bless to still be in force for the next 3 rounds, so take that into account for saves and attacks.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 26, 2008)

OOC:  FORT save = 21, good to go
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1473726/

My init was 18 from the previous post.

IC:  Jokad sets his teeth and steels himself against the soul rending shriek of the creature.  Unafraid, he howls right back at it and brings his axe up for a mighty cut.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1473738/
With the bless hits AC 15, for 10 dmg


----------



## hewligan (Jan 26, 2008)

OOC: Okay, I will carry the monster initiative over to this round (20).


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2008)

Sinspawn, goblins all walk on two feet this thing was creepy. Too creepy for young Jovik who screams in fright and goes rigid with fear.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Fort Save Post 417 (1d20=1) 

Oh yeah he's scared.

Joivk Fear duration Post 417 (2d4=8) 

Real scared. Now he rolls max   

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 27, 2008)

So startled by the screeching foe, Kael almost hesitates, however he does unleash a bolt of mystical force upon the winged beast.

"SHARRATH!"

OOC

Post #418 - Initiative (1d20+2=4) 

Post #418 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=5)


----------



## hewligan (Jan 27, 2008)

OOC: Danth failed his fortitude check, and finds himself stricken with fear, unable to act (for 6 rounds 


The flying head shrieks in fury as its fearful scream fails to stop the young barbarian that just entered the room it has guarded for so many untold years. It throws itself forward, into the fight, its jaw horribly distended, trying to tear the throat from the Shoanti.

Jokad throws his shield up high, blocking the creature, feeling it batter off the outside of the shield. He turns the shield quickly, pushing it  back against the side wall of the room, and watches its quick flight force it hard into the wall. Its wing buckles under it, and then Jokad strikes.

His axe cleaves deep into the skull, sending one wing loose and a few tentacle ends dropping harmlessly to the floor. The creature itself, perhaps weighing ten pounds, is very much dead, and very much stuck on the axe. It is a messy business, pulling its ichor soaked body from the head of the axe.

OOC: Congrats, single shot kill. Of course, if you had failed your save Vs. fear it could have become VERY messy.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 27, 2008)

It takes Mandraiv some time to calm Jovik and Danth, their eyes rolling around their heads at the other-worldly fear that has gripped them. At last, after a minute or so passes, they calm themselves, and sit catching their breath on the floor.

Kael, Jovik, and Mal slink off into the room to investigate. The water that ripples in the circular stone pool is clear, but there is no visible source to fill it. Your guess would be that it magically replenishes itself somehow. The blood smears taht surround the pool's rim are harder to place, but they look more like bloodied foot and hand prints. Perhaps the Sinspawn used this pool as a drinking source? The skulls that line the pool are real, but they are also very worn with age. They appear to be a mix of human, kobold, goblin, and even what appears to be one from a large beast such as an ox or cow.

At the far end of the small circular room a passageway leads on as before, with a single flight of five steps leading upwards, and then an ornate metal door another 5 foot on from the top of these steps. The door is flat bronzed metal, long turned to green-black in the dank atmosphere. You can make out an etched scene of a demon headed woman with distended pregnant belly, with a wolf-child spilling from her womb. The bottom of the door is heavily bashed inwards towards you, as if something heavy smashed into it from the other side. It lies ajar, open perhaps two inches, but the air beyond is no fresher than the stale air in the room you are in.

You are discussing whether to proceed when the rest of the group rejoin you. Mal seems relaxed, and cannot sense anything behind the door. Eventually you reach agreement to proceed, and pull the door back. Beyond it lies a wide flight of stone stairs spiraling upwards. Before the stairs are two huge chunks of broken stone, one of which clearly did the damage to the door. The stairs themselves wind upwards, but are very badly broken, and large chunks of natural rock lie scattered upon them.

Jovik, being the most nimble, pulls himself over the rocks and up the damaged stairs. It is not as perilous a climb as he had feared, and after only twenty steps the way is completely blocked by a wall of rock and rubble, with large slabs from the stairs that once lay above thrown into haphazard positions. It appears that a cave-in may once have occurred, but your guess would be that somewhere above here, perhaps far above, would lie an ancient exit into the town of Sandpoint.

You have little option but to return to the main hall with the red statue. From there you need to decide your next steps ... do you take the door to the north with the squabbling noises from beyond it, or the passages to the south?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 27, 2008)

Jokad's senses are on high alert as he casually puts a boot on the head-like monster and wrenches his axe free with a wet crunch.

He hisses, "Mandraiv, Kael - watch our back (meaning down the stairs).  Who knows what that thing alerted with its shriek."

"I'm going to creep up into the room toward the far exit and listen for anything coming down.  Hopefully, whatever spell the thing layed upon Jovik and Danth wears off soon."  


OOC:  Jokad will look into the pool as he passes by on his way toward the far exit.  He will set himself just inside the archway and listen for signs of reinforcements coming down the stairs.


Listen 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1474205/


----------



## frostrune (Jan 27, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> It appears that a cave-in may once have occurred, but your guess would be that somewhere above here, perhaps far above, would lie an ancient exit into the town of Sandpoint.




OOC:  Can Jokad make a guess approximately where we are with a survival check?
Survival = 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1474208/



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> You have little option but to return to the main hall with the red statue. From there you need to decide your next steps ... do you take the door to the north with the squabbling noises from beyond it, or the passages to the south?




"I say we fight," Jokad whispers, indicating the north door.  "We have to eventually.  Can't be leavin' any of these foul things alive right under the town"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: Danth failed his fortitude check, and finds himself stricken with fear, unable to act (for 6 rounds




*Sorry Hewligan; my posting on the weekend is a little spottier than my weekday posting.*

Danth nods at Jokad's words. "Anything down here could well be a threat to the good folk of Sandpointe. We should do what we can to end the menace,"


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 28, 2008)

Mandraiv has kept silent for much of the way. His bones creak and the armor slows him. It has been long since he has worn it for such an extended length of time. But you never hear him complain. Though the old man looks troubled, he continues on with steadfast resolution. At Jokad's suggestion he simply nods his head in agreement and readies his weapon and shield. You believe you catch him muttering under his breath while moving his head rhythmically; a prayer to his goddess perhaps?


----------



## frostrune (Jan 28, 2008)

Jokad searches the faces of his companions and seing a few nods of agreement, he continues...

"I doubt we can get that door open without making a racket.  Surprise will be lost."

"But perhaps we can lure them out into this room?  I'd rather have them fight their way single file through the door than us fight our way in.  Any ideas?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad searches the faces of his companions and seing a few nods of agreement, he continues...
> 
> "I doubt we can get that door open without making a racket.  Surprise will be lost."
> 
> "But perhaps we can lure them out into this room?  I'd rather have them fight their way single file through the door than us fight our way in.  Any ideas?"




"Why don't you let me give it a try at least. Let's see if it unlocked and then if we can open it. If we can do so quickly we may still have the element of surprise on our side if they aren't expecting anyone through the door. If you go pounding on it, yes they may open it to see, but may as easily summon help first." replies Jovik


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 28, 2008)

"While a speeding sledge can sometimes be a surprise," says Kael with a grin to Jokad. "Sometimes it's not, perhaps a change of tact might in order this one time?"


----------



## hewligan (Jan 28, 2008)

I need you to make a move silently check, DC20 to open the door silently. It is not locked, just closed and old. I will also assume that someone has covered the sunrod so as not to bask the room in light if you manage to sneak the door open.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

*creeek*

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Move Silent to open door Post 429 (1d20+7=14) 

IC hates me, still.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2008)

As the door creaks open, Danth grinds his teeth and takes a tighter hold upon his weapon.


----------



## hewligan (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Ancient Prison*

The door swings open with a rusty creak to reveal a large chamber, only partially visible in the darkness. It was obviously once a prison, as testified by the faint shape of nearly two dozen cells that line the room's perimeter. A rickety wooden platform overlooks the room, with two flights of ancient wooden stairs descending to the prison floor ten feet below. A five foot wide wooden walkway runs from the northern edge of the platform to a passageway to the east.

The noise of the door as it swings open away from you raises the attention of two Sinspawn who appear to have been squabbling over a collection of skulls, tearing and biting at each other in the fraction of a second before they become aware of your presence. Then they bound towards you, splitting up and making their strange leaping runs towards the stairs, splitting to take each side.

They are moving towards you (OOC: full round action of theirs is to move, so the position of the Sinspawn is at the end of their round).

OOC: Actions please. You can use the grid to refer to movement. If you are making movement only this round, then please also let me know round 2 actions, initiative, rolls, etc., to speed things up.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 28, 2008)

Jokad looks quickly at Danth and Jovik to get their measure before shouting.

"Let the dogs come!  We'll hold them right here one at a time."

"Jovik take my bow and get back.  I'll hold the door (G10).  Danth to my right (H10), Mandraiv behind me."

"I'll do the fighting, Danth you aid me and get ready to step into the breach if I fall."


OOC:  Sorry if this post comes off as bossy.  I hope none of you take offense at Jokad taking charge.  Feel free to ignore him if you have other ideas.  Just trying to set a plan.

This round while they are moving Jokad plans to take a 5' step and ready an action to smash the first Sinspawn that comes into range.  I am hoping Danth will use the aid another action to help my AC or attack and mandraiv will heal me as I get smacked.

Ugh.   Init 7, AT hits AC 10, 8 dmg is doubtful
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1475434/

AC 17, HP 17/23


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Sorry if this post comes off as bossy.  I hope none of you take offense at Jokad taking charge.  Feel free to ignore him if you have other ideas.  Just trying to set a plan.




*Jovik pushed Jokad through the door and closes and locks it.   *

OOC:Kidding, just kidding Hewligan and Frosty. I'll post a full post in a bit. But I do have a bow of my own, and could fire it at the sinspawn with you in melee anyway. Better that Jokad stay in place, I'll move. They can still only get through one at a time, but we can get two on them in melee and a few others can get ranged attacks as well.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Desna grant you virtue, lad, Mandraiv says, praying a simple orison then laying hands upon Jokad. He then readies his weapon.

OOC: cast virtue on Jokad. +1 temp hp for 1 minute.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 29, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> *Jovik pushed Jokad through the door and closes and locks it.   *
> 
> OOC:Kidding, just kidding Hewligan and Frosty. I'll post a full post in a bit. But I do have a bow of my own, and could fire it at the sinspawn with you in melee anyway. Better that Jokad stay in place, I'll move. They can still only get through one at a time, but we can get two on them in melee and a few others can get ranged attacks as well.





OOC:  Touche!      I'm fine with your suggestion of Jokad staying put and allowing one out into the room.  Danth and I can both engage in melee that way.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 29, 2008)

Once a sinspawn, either sinspawn, give Kael line of sight, he blasts forth a bolt of eldritch energy.

"SHARRATH!"

OOC

So, since I still have my twice delayed magic missile (or so I presume), it's still my go to spell, although I'm close to out. 

Post #436 - Initiative (1d20+2=20) 

Post #436 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=5)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Jovik gets caught a bit flat footed as the door creaks open trying to put away his tools and so is a step behind.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 437 (1d20+3=6) 
Now if I understand correctly, the Sinspawn's position is thier movement this round? ie we get an action before they move again yes?

If so Jovik will hurry out of the way around the statue and get his short bow out and ready.

if not, well I'm screwed because I am sure thye can get to me before I can do anything.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

Danth nods at Jokad's words, knowing the warrior to have the best grasp on tactics. The young priest waits for Jovik to move, and then steps into his place, readying a powerful blow to strike down the coming opponents...

*
Initiative: 8, delay until after Jovik
5' step to Jovik's position, attach first sinspawn in range
Attack: 9*


----------



## hewligan (Jan 30, 2008)

*The Sinspawn Prison 'Guards'*

OOC: The first Sinspawn rolls an initiative of 11.
Round action is: Kael, Sinspawn, Jokad, Jovik, Danth, Mandraiv






Jovik moves back from the door, readying his bow, and letting Jokad and Danth take up their positions at the point where the Sinspawn are about to appear.

Almost immediately the two Sinspawn come charging into view. They reach the open doorway almost in a dead heat, and snarl angrily at one another as they push to be the first through the door. One comes charging through, his long, hooked arms flashing before him, his jaw stretched, a look of absolute evil hunger upon his face. He hisses something, almost human, that sounds like a blessing slipping from his lips. At last, his goddess has offered up some warm flesh to him.

Behind him the second Sinspawn thrusts furiously and impotently through the gaps in the door, trying desperately to reach its prey.

Kael steadies himself in the face of this raging deformed human, feeling the calm detachment of combat take over his mind. He readies a spell and lets it fly out long before any of the others can react. His speed and accuracy surprises even himself, as the bolt lashes out and burns a thick twisted black gash across the Sinspawn's skull. The creature roars in anger and pain, but is far too focused on the soft flesh before it to let mere pain get in the way of its feast.

OOC: Sinspawn 1: -5hp

It lashes out in the same, now familiar, manner of all of its kin, sweeping its wicked long arms out, trying to claw at its prey, and then thrusting its open gullet forward to try and tear the throat from its foe. It focuses on Jokad, completely absorbed by the Shoanti, as if nobody else existed.

Jokad is waiting for the move, ready for the dangerous bite that he knows is to come. But it is his focus on the bite that leads him to discount the wicked first clawing strike of the Sinspawn's right arm (OOC: attack rolls of failed critical hit on claw, miss on claw, miss on bite). Jokad feels the twin claws rake hard against the flesh of his arm, causing him to gasp involuntarily (damage 3 hp).

Jokad and Danth both sense their chance and attack, but the Sinspawn parries easily, roaring at the two men as it bats away their attacks.

OOC: I need actions for Mandraiv and Jovik this round please. If I don't get anything by tomorrow morning I will make assumptions and rolls for you if that is okay. I will have this round done by the morning, one way or another, so anyone that wants to post their next round actions as well can do so and I will use them when that comes around.

OOC: Please see the update in the OOC thread here.


----------



## frostrune (Jan 30, 2008)

Jokad takes the hit stoically but knows he can't continue to absorb that kind of damage forever.  'We need to kill these fast', he thinks to himself.

"DIE ABOMINATIONS!!"  he howls as he beats back the claws and tries for another desperate cut.

OOC: Init 10, AT hits AC 8... ugh (bad time to start rolling poorly)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1477460/

AC 17, HP 14/23


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Jovik fires his bow as the beasts burst into the room, scoring a solid hit on the beast.

[sblock=OOC]
Joivk Post 441 (1d20+3=19, 1d6=6) 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jan 31, 2008)

The Sinspawn, so focused on the two men before it, lurches back in pain as the arrow strikes deep into its shoulder. Its eyes fix Jovik, and hate is within them.

Mandraiv, realising he is not in a position to heal the barbarian, curses his misfortune. He is going to have to push his way past Kael and Jovik, but that will mean that one or possibly both will no longer be able to take any part in the combat against the Sinspawn.

He shouts to his companions "I need to come round, I need to back up Jokad. Kael, move out, Jovik, move back" ... as he pushes his frame through the tangled fury of combat.







OOC: End of round. Sinspawn is at -11hp (-5hp from Kael, -6hp from Jovik - the support staff are doing well).

Round 2 initiative for Sinspawn is 25. Looks like the Sinspawn will be attacking first. Initiative and actions for round 2 please. Jokad - I have yours, thanks!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 31, 2008)

Jovik recovers his composure and gets an another arrow out quickly, and sends it straight into a sinspawn again.


[sblock=OOC]
Jovik R2 Init Post 443 (1d20+3=17) 

Jovik R2 Attack Post 443 (1d20+3=21, 1d6=2) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 31, 2008)

Kael quickly makes room for Mandraiv, all the while firing off another bolt of force into the sinspawn from just around the corner.

"SHARRATH!"

OOC  

Post #444 - Initiative (1d20+2=15) 

Post #444 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=3)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

Danth takes note of his companion's wound with a practiced eye, but determines the enemy is a greater threat at the moment. The cleric again swings his morningstar, manging to graze the attacking beast.


*
Initiative: 9
Attack: 17
Damage: 3
*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 1, 2008)

*Round 2: Splintered Guts and Gore*

OOC: Round order is Sinspawn, Jovik, Kael, Jokad, Danth, Mandraiv

The Sinspawn lunges forward, its ungainly limbs wrapping forward around Jokad. The Shoanti bellows in rage and thrusts his head upwards, striking the Sinspawn on the bottom of its rapidly opening jaw and sending it reeling back a half foot in shock (OOC: it missed with all three attacks).

Before it can react, Jovik sends an arrow spinning through the gaps in the battle up ahead, striking unerringly, once again sending the thin arrow head into the flesh of the foul creature, drawing some blood and causing it to toss its head as if trying to shake off the pain.

OOC: -2hp, Sinspawn now at -12hp (it has fast healing, so healed 1)

Kael reacts next, shouting out his arcane trigger and sending another cold bolt of magical energy twisting across the room. It hits hard, causing a fine spray of blackened blood to be cast over Jokad as the chest of the Sinspawn takes a deep, cruel torn burn from the magical bolt.

OOC: -3hp, Sinspawn now at -15hp

Danth sees a clear opening before him, made available by the arrow and magic that have just struck the Sinspawn. He takes a single step forward, thrusting his morningstar upwards, feeling it bite hard into the gut of the Sinspawn, causing it to involuntarily vomit up a thick wad of blood that spills from its extending jaw, coating Jokad once more with a messy spray of gore.

OOC: -3hp, Sinspawn now at -18hp.

Jokad cannot recover in time from his narrow escape from the Sinspawn's grasp to land a blow, and it swipes nervously at his axe as the barbarian tries to land a clumsy blow. The creature is still standing, but it is clearly close to its last breath, and one more carefully placed strike should see the end of it.

Behind Jokad, Mandraiv sends a prayer up to Desna, calling down her healing power. Jokad feels some of the burden of his wounds lift, although not as much as he would perhaps have liked. Still, every little helps!

OOC: Cure light wounds, restored 3hp).

ROUND 3 actions please. If you manage to kill the thing then the second will step forward into the breach. Sinspawn 1 rolls an initiative of 9.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 1, 2008)

Jokad remains focused on the creature's vile jaws, ignoring the shower of bile and blood.  Thank Desna the others were acquiting themselves quite well.  It was about time he landed a telling blow and turned the tide of this fight.

OOC: Init 7; AT hits AC 13 (maybe?  ) for 10 hp damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1479374/

AC 17, hp 17/23 - thanks Mandraiv


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 2, 2008)

Mandraiv holds his mace in his shield hand for a moment as he delivers an orison in Desna's name for Jokad to have the Lady's guidance. Desna guide your blade, my boy! Show those blasted monsters what it means to cross paths with a righteous Shoanti warrior with Desna's blessing!

[sblock=OOC]Mandraiv casts guidance on Jokad: +1 to next attack, check, or save made within 1 minute[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 2, 2008)

As an afterthought, Mandraiv adds, Jokad, if ye can fell that first beast, then try to overrun the other so we can attack it from two sides.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 2, 2008)

Jovik excited by his success manages to break his arrow as he drew it too quickly from the quiver.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 450 (1d20+3=23) 

Jovik attack Post 450 (1d20+3=4, 1d6=5) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

It take Danth a moment to recover from his successful strike on the Sinspawn, but it gives him the time he needs to line up his next attack. Stepping forward once more, his weapon again finds the Sinspawn's body, but the cleric has little force behind the strike.



*
Initiative 5
Attack 21
Damage 4
*


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 3, 2008)

It is risky, but Kael fires another spell from the corner.

"Vidaha!"

Shouts Kael as he makes a motion with his hands, as if he was throttling a foe before him, which ends as a verdant glob of acid fires from his hands, over his comrades, and into the sinspawn.

OOC

Post #452 - Initiative (1d20+2=19)

#452 - Acid Splash (1d20+3=23, 1d3=3) 

#452 - Critical Confirmation (1d20+3=17, 1d3=1)  - since I don't roll these often, I didn't know if you are doing the double the damage roll or roll an extra damage die method of critical hit. Anyhow, there is an acid splash from heck for ya.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 4, 2008)

OOC:　Initiative sequence: Sinspawn (24), Jovik, Kael, Jokad, Danth

The Sinspawn, perhaps spurred on by the fear of its own death approaching, perhaps in fury at the soft flesh it will no longer get to feast upon, throws itself forward haphazardly into the melee, taking everyone by surprise, and finding itself suddenly inside the reach of Jokad's axe and shield.

It grabs at the suddenly exposed man's shoulders, successfully sinking its two wicked fingers from each hand into the flesh and holding him tight. It pulls its head back, ready to rip the face from the young man, when Jokad drops a knee and tries to spin the beast. He succeeds, falling hard, causing the Sinspawn to stumbe over him.

(OOC: claw hits, claw hits, bite misses, doing 3 and 2 damage respectively)

Jovik sees his opening, but in his haste the cheap arrow snaps as he pulls it free from his quiver!

Kael, however, has better luck. Finding the Sinspawn exposed, the sorcerer hits it square in the open gullet with his Acid Splash spell, scoring an amazingly grotesque direct hit that disolves the two extending mandibles from the front of its face. It falls writing to the ground, screaming in agony as its life blood leaks out.

(OOC: Dead!)

The second Sinspawn, forced to watch impotently for the agonizing seconds of combat, is now unleashed into the fray. He steps forward while Jokad is still recovering, and moves immediately in to attack the barbarian. (OOC: initiative 20)

Perhaps it is the over eagerness of his assault that leaves him off balance, but the rising Jokad parries easily, giving the thing a firm boot in the gut in anger as he does so. (OOC: all attacks miss)

Jokad follows up the boot in the gut with a truely wicked axe blow into the midrift of the Sinspawn. A spurt of blood bursts out, and inside a few grisly blue bits are visible. It still stands, but the blow was impressive.

Danth takes this opportunity well, knocking the foul creature across its exposed back. It is hurt, but it is still in the battle.

OOC: Jokad minus 5 hp, Sinspawn 1 dead, Sinspawn 2 minus 14 hp.

OOC: As mentioned, I am in Japan, but I am without internet on my MacBook Pro, so I am having to borrow a family laptop (with really strange keyboard setup), so my posting may be a little slower than normal.

Actions and initiatives please!


----------



## frostrune (Feb 4, 2008)

Jokad was now bleeding from several minor wounds but he still had a lot of fight left.  The plan was working for the most part, he just had to land one more blow.  This second creature was near death, he could sense it.  

Keeping his shield extended far out in front to keep the creature at bay he recoiled his axe ready for another swing.  He would keep it below the shield where the hellspawn could not see it until he buried it in his guts.

Jokad growls through gritted teeth, "Eat this you ugly f@$%!!!"


OOC:  Init 9, AT hit AC 17 for 8 hp damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1481413/

AC 17, HP 12/23 - still going


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 4, 2008)

"Vidaha!"

With a shout full of eldritch power and visceral force, Kael fires a second glob of verdant acid at the second sinspawn.

OOC

Post #455 - Initiative (1d20+2=14) 

#455 - Acid Splash (1d20+3=20, 1d3=3)


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2008)

Jovik manages to slow down an get the arrow fired towards the sinspawn

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Init Post 456 (1d20+3=14) 

Jovik Attack Post 456 (1d20+3=13, 1d6=6) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

Danth growls and again swings his weapon, slamming it down hard on the vile enemy.


*
Initiative: 10
Attack: 19
Damage 7
*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 6, 2008)

OOC: Sinspawn rolls 25 for initiative. Round order is: Sinspawn, Jovik, Kael, Danth, Jokad

The remaining Sinspawn leans forward into the attack, swiping its roundhouse attack out towards Jokad. Its second arm claws hard against Jokad's face, leaving a deep gash across his right cheek. It will heal, but it hurts like hell!

(OOC: attack rolls, doing 2hp damage)

This time Jovik is calm as he places the notch of the arrow against the string of the bow. He watches the Sinspawn strike Jokad, sees the barbarian reflex backwards, and the opening is made. The young thief lets loose his arrow, burying it deep into the right eyeball of the Sinspawn. The creature totters on the spot for a moment, before collapsing on the ground atop the body of its partner.

The Sinspawn are dead. Congratulations!

The room before you is a prison. Please make in roleplay posts, and I will follow up shortly.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2008)

Jovik gives a sigh of relief as the second sinspawn falls.

"Something tells me we won't be finding any prisoners alive down here" says Jovik as he puts away his bow and pulls Goblin Hook before slowly entering the prison, wary for any traps or more sinspawn.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 6, 2008)

*'CRACK'*... Jokad hacks the last Sinspawn once for good measure.

He then steps back from the carnage and winces; seeming to finally feel the whole brunt of his numerous injuries.

The display of weakness is momentary however as he turns to the rest of the group smiling broadly.  

"Now THAT was well done!",  he bellows.  "Dammit Jovik, if you're that good with a bow you musta been holdin' back on that boar hunt."  He eyes Danth's gore covered mace and gives him a healthy slap on the back and throws a wink toward Kael.

He moves back through the group toward the statue, laying a gentler hand on Mandraiv in a gesture of thanks.

He eyes the fierce warrior woman statue and says, "Not bad, eh?"   before sliding down to sit with his back against her base.  He sets his axe and shield aside and takes a long pull from his water skin.

"I'll be ready in a moment.  Just give me a chance to catch my breath."

He tears a piece from his old weather-worn cloak and douses it with water.  He then begins to clean the gore from his limbs and especially his wounds.



OOC:  Jokad is at 10/23 hp


----------



## Fenris (Feb 6, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Now THAT was well done!",  he bellows.  "Dammit Jovik, if you're that good with a bow you musta been holdin' back on that boar hunt."  He eyes Danth's gore covered mace and gives him a healthy slap on the back and throws a wink toward Kael.





Jovik shoots Jokad a grin. "I'm just full of surprises. You rest while I check out this room." says Jovik growing cocky after Jokad's comment


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

*I finally roll good attack AND damage for Danth, and you kill the thing before my turn. No justice, says I!*

The young cleric strikes his morningstar against the wall a few times to clean as much of the Sinspawn ichor off the weapon as possible, before hanging back in place at his belt. He turns his eye to his barbarian companion. "Well, now that we have taken care of those foul beasts, let me take a look at your wounds there..."

*Cast cure light wounds on Jokad, healing 5 damage...stupid low rolling invisible castle.*

[sblock=Current Spells]
*Current Spells Readied*
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 7, 2008)

Jovik moves in to the prison, viewing it from the rickety looking (but actually quite stable) wooden platform above. The large chamber has nearly two dozen cells that line the room's perimeter. The chamber itself is recessed below the level of the other rooms you have been in, and the wooden platform connects to a corridor in the east wall.

There are almost 15 skeletons in total, spread amongst the cells. The almost complete state of decay (the bones are brittle to the touch and some feel as if they could be powdered if you pressed them hard enough) suggests that they were left to rot here some centuries before.

The walkway that connects to the passageway to the east seems to stretch for about 20 feet before opening out into another room.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 7, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> He turns his eye to his barbarian companion. "Well, now that we have taken care of those foul beasts, let me take a look at your wounds there..."




Jokad pauses in his cleaning and looks up thankfully at Danth.  He closes his eyes slightly as the healing energy courses through his body; stopping much of his bleeding and scabbing over some of the more vicious gashes.

You can tell the Shoanti appreciates the help but for reasons of culture or pride, did not want to ask.

Still smiling he groans as he stands, "My thanks, Danth."

"I hope we're done with those damn things," he spits.  "They're fast and vicious.  It's hard to defend against all their attacks."


*OOC: AC 17, HP 15/23*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

"I concur. I'd much rather face goblins than anymore of those foul creatures." The young priest moves to follow Jokad on ahead.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 7, 2008)

"They surely take a lot out of our reserves," says Kael with a simple nod as he looks at the group. "For now, I am down to my lesser magicks."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 7, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> "They surely take a lot out of our reserves," says Kael with a simple nod as he looks at the group. "For now, I am down to my lesser magicks."




Jokad grunts in agreement and nods.

He suddenly remembers Jovik has gone on ahead and calls out to him.  "Jovik - is that ancient wooden catwalk gonna hold me?  I'd rather not add a broken leg to my list of ailments."

He takes this one step further lewdly adding, "Scars impress the ladies, gimping around does not."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad grunts in agreement and nods.
> 
> He suddenly remembers Jovik has gone on ahead and calls out to him.  "Jovik - is that ancient wooden catwalk gonna hold me?  I'd rather not add a broken leg to my list of ailments."
> 
> He takes this one step further lewdly adding, "Scars impress the ladies, gimping around does not."





Jovik hops up and down the the rickety platform. "Nope, you're too fat!" he calls back as he scampers down to the cells to search for anything on interest, leaving Jokad to wonder if he was kidding or not.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 8, 2008)

It is not just that Kael laughs at Jovik's comment, but most of you swear that Mal laughs, too.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 8, 2008)

The wooden platform does support Jokad's weight, but it creaks and groans like an old ship (not that Jokad has ever been on a ship, let alone in the sea!). Jovik rummages around the two dozen or so cells, but finds nothing. It is clear that this place has long been picked over by the Sinspawn and whatever other abominations they share this catacomb with. Some of the bones have been piled in one corner, and this is where the Sinspawn had first been squabbling. The items, loose skulls, femurs, and the broken fragments of indecipherable bits and bobs, have been split into two bundles. Between them lies a rusted metal helmet and one leather shin pad (slightly chewed). It appears to have been these items that the two were squabbling over. There is, unfortunately, little else of interest. It has been centuries since these poor men were left to rot, and the passing years have stripped their corpses of anything that they may have had (although, being prisoners, one would expect that their items would have been stripped from them long before they reached the cells!).

Regrouping, the party can either move along the passage to the east, leading from the wooden walkway, or they can retreat to the unexplored passage to the south of the statue room.

OOC: Thanks all for posting such interesting interactions during this quieter period. Still in Tokyo, but returning soon. Unfortunately, I may have to NPC Mandraiv for the next stage of the adventure unless the posting picks up a bit from Airwalkrr. The Catacombs of Wrath still have a bit to go yet (another week or two I would guess), and then we progress to the final showdown stage. Upon completion we can discuss whether to move on to Rise of the Runelords number 2, or not.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 8, 2008)

Jokad stands unsteadily on the groaning platform eyeing the eastern passage.

"Jovik, if your done playing around we've some more coridoors to explore."  

He shakes his head but still retains his impish smile as he indicates to Mandraiv to shine the light up ahead.


OOC:  I'm suggesting we head down this eastern tunnel.  Any objections?


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 8, 2008)

If I may make a suggestion, perhaps we should take a brief respite from this journey. I should like to make a short trip to the temple to see if I can gather some scrolls for additional healing. These passageways are dangerous and my magic for the day is drained.

If this is ok with everyone else, Mandraiv will head back to speak with Father Zantus about procuring a few scrolls of healing. He only has 54 gp so this would probably only be good enough for two scrolls of cure light wounds, but he will purchase a couple more if others are willing to contribute the money.

OOC: Sorry for the intermittent posting. I'm don't seem to have time to post for all my games every day and I try to give priority to the two I am running. But I am still keeping up with things and don't mind if you NPC Mandraiv when necessary. This is definitely the fastest paced game I am involved in so I will try to keep up with it a bit more.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2008)

"I have a few spells left, but I think a few scrolls may prove valuable." Danth shrugs his shoulders. "We can press on or return to town. Whatever you think is best."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 9, 2008)

Jokad stands on the groaning wood catwalk looking uneasily between the darkened hallway to the east and the two conversing priests.  He can't help but visualize the planks under foot giving way at any moment.

He sighs frustratedly.

"If you don't think we can explore any further we could slide back out that narrow creavice and block it up with rubble from the unfinished smugglers tunnel just outside.  It would take a bit of work but would temporarily secure all these tunnels.  We could then come back tomorrow and finish the job."

"Decide quickly however, before I add my broken bones to those on the floor."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 11, 2008)

OOC: Decision please. Move on or turn back. Note that bricking up the entrance will be difficult as the first effort was broken down and so all you have is a single layer of strewn bricks. You can either continue into the Catacombs, or return to town for now, but you probably want to set a guard or get the city guard to watch the entrance.

Let me know and I will update tonight. If there is no decision I will assume you are staying in the Catacombs.

Oh, and just flew back from Tokyo ... very, very tired!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

"If we withdraw, I suggest that we set a guard to prevent anymore of those creatures from escaping this place." Danth sighs heavily. "I volunteer to stay in the corridor and keep watch. Jokad or Jovik, perhaps you would consent to remain below on guard as well? We certainly can't trust the town guard...this threat seems beyond their abilities."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "If we withdraw, I suggest that we set a guard to prevent anymore of those creatures from escaping this place." Danth sighs heavily. "I volunteer to stay in the corridor and keep watch. Jokad or Jovik, perhaps you would consent to remain below on guard as well? We certainly can't trust the town guard...this threat seems beyond their abilities."





Seeing that this is headed toward a retreat Jokad moves back off the rickety catwalk and into the statue room.

"Do we all need to sit watch or just a few of us?", Jokad asks hopefully.  You can easily tell which answer he is pulling for.  The young shoanti is already planning to keep a 'high profile' at the White Deer.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

"Two or three of us should maintain the watch, at least. That will allow one of us to get some sleep while the others watch."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 11, 2008)

"If we're for heading back, let's get the hell out of here.  We can further discuss the guard asignments on the way."

Jokad stands guard by the creavice until everyone starts back through before he follows.


OOC:  On the way back we need to stop and collect the remains of the two lost guardsmen.  I would suggest carrying their remains on their spread cloaks, a guy on each end.  Additionally, Jokad will hack the head off one of the sinpawn and put it in his sack (to show the mayor).

How do you guys want to do the watch?  As you would know, Jokad already grumbles how little you guys have actually gotten to 'be a visible presense' in the town.  And by visible presense, he means enjoying the adulation of the masses.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Honestly, Mandraiv only meant for himself to go and retrieve the scrolls and then come right back. He thinks it would be best to finish exploring the dungeon now since we've already disturbed its residents. Besides all that, he does not relish the idea of sleeping here in the catacombs and taking shifts on watch. He would much prefer the catacombs be rid of enemies by the end of the day so sleeping here is unnecessary.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 12, 2008)

OOC: I am flexible either way. You have 2 options:
1) Stay and clear out the catacombs (with Mandraiv going airside for some potions)
2) Retreat back up to Sandpoint, but set a guard at the entrance to the catacombs

The next poster WILL decide (simply to move things on), and then I will be able to do a follow up to that.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

"Let Mandraiv make haste to the Temple and return to us. We should remain here and prevent any dark creatures from escaping the smuggler's tunnels."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Let Mandraiv make haste to the Temple and return to us. We should remain here and prevent any dark creatures from escaping the smuggler's tunnels."




Jokad shakes his head wordlessly saying, 'make up your mind'.  "Kael, why don't you and Mal go with him?  You have most of the group coin anyway."

"Oh and take this..."

He wheels about axe on high.  It flashes down in two quick blows taking the head from one of the sinspawn.  He hoists it, looks at it approvingly, and thrusts it into his sack.

"This might improve the towns' morale.... and get you what you need faster.  Please give Father Zantus my regards."

He hands the sack to Mandraiv with a wink.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 13, 2008)

With a heft of the coin pouch, Kael nods with a chuckle to Jokad, "Don't tell my father, he'd be ashamed I've not embezzled it by now."

Obviously joking, Kael and Mal depart quickly with Mandraiv, with much haste and alacrity, to resupply the group, as best they can.

"I wonder if anyone is selling wands in town?"


----------



## hewligan (Feb 13, 2008)

Jokad, Jovik, and Danth move once more onto the wooden walkway above the prison, hearing the faint footsteps of their two companions fade into nothing. The passage to the east beckons.

A 20 foot stone passageway continues on from the long wooden walkway. At the end of this opens up a room containing several ancient relics of what appear to be torture implements, although the function and style seem strange and archaic. In one corner sits a spherical cage with spikes protruding inwards from its iron bars. In another stands what appears to be a star-shaped wooden frame, its surface studded with hooks. And in the center of the room is a long table covered with leather straps and a number of cranks that seem designed to rotate and swivel.

The room has a door to the south, lying shattered and open, and another one to the east, closed, but with the wood long warped and now ill-fitting.

The room to the south is a small enclave. It contains the crumbling remnants of several chairs and a long table cluttering the floor. The room is a mess. It was clearly once a library, but there are no longer any whole books in the now shattered bookshelves. Many pages litter the floor, some half-books, torn chunks of books, and the like, covering the entire surface to ankle level. They are covered in strange, spiky writing. The books and scrolls have not decayed to this state, but rather appear to have been at the receiving end of someone's fury.

OOC: Actions, if any. Otherwise I will follow up with the assumption of a move through the door to the east.

To the south stand three stone doors, each bearing a strange symbol that resembles a seven pointed star.

Behind each of these doors lies a single skeleton, badly deformed, vaguely humanoid (in varies forms). One has three arms, another an enormous misshapen skull, and the third with a long ribcage that extends entirely down to its pelvis, with tiny, stumpy legs beneath. Ancient prison cells, perhaps, but for what?


----------



## frostrune (Feb 13, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> A 20 foot stone passageway continues on from the long wooden walkway. At the end of this opens up a room containing several ancient relics of what appear to be torture implements, although the function and style seem strange and archaic. In one corner sits a spherical cage with spikes protruding inwards from its iron bars. In another stands what appears to be a star-shaped wooden frame, its surface studded with hooks. And in the center of the room is a long table covered with leather straps and a number of cranks that seem designed to rotate and swivel.
> 
> The room has a door to the south, lying shattered and open, and another one to the east, closed, but with the wood long warped and now ill-fitting.
> 
> The room to the south is a small enclave. It contains the crumbling remnants of several chairs and a long table cluttering the floor. The room is a mess. It was clearly once a library, but there are no longer any whole books in the now shattered bookshelves. Many pages litter the floor, some half-books, torn chunks of books, and the like, covering the entire surface to ankle level. They are covered in strange, spiky writing. The books and scrolls have not decayed to this state, but rather appear to have been at the receiving end of someone's fury.




Jokad survey's the torture chamber impassively.  'No surprise here', he thinks to himself.  His expression changes to one of confusion however when you move on to the remnants of the library.

Kneeling to pick a chunk of book he says, "Those stupid sinspawn probably tore this up... but I'm wondering why this stuff hasn't long since rotted to dust?"

"Can either of you read any of this?"





			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> ...move through the door to the east.
> 
> To the south stand three stone doors, each bearing a strange symbol that resembles a seven pointed star.
> 
> Behind each of these doors lies a single skeleton, badly deformed, vaguely humanoid (in varies forms). One has three arms, another an enormous misshapen skull, and the third with a long ribcage that extends entirely down to its pelvis, with tiny, stumpy legs beneath. Ancient prison cells, perhaps, but for what?




After opening each of the doors Jokad simply shrugs helplessly.

"Seems unnatural to me.  Maybe a mad wizard's experiment?  Mandraiv seemed to know something of the sinspawn, maybe he can make sense of this."

"What now?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 14, 2008)

Mandraiv, Kael, and Mal hurry back to Father Zantus with the bloody sack. When they arrive at the temple, Mandraiv asks the nearest acolyte to summon Father Zantus as soon as possible. In the meantime, he requests two scrolls of cure light wounds, presenting 50 gp for their cost. When Zantus arrives, he presents the head, My friend, we found these haunting the catacombs beneath the glass works. I recognize it as a Sinspawn, but I believed they were all destroyed. This does not bode well for us. I fear someone with connection to the ancient Runelords, or even the Runelords themselves, may have returned to bring havoc to this land. I do not know if you know more than I, but if not, we would all be in your debt if you were to research the matter while we explore the caverns below. Perhaps you can find some link that will hint at why these monsters have returned.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2008)

Jovik takes a quick search through the former library, seeing if anything of note is less torn and if legible to him, indicates who used these tunnels.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2008)

Danth joins his companions, looking for any clues or bits of book that he may be able to read.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 15, 2008)

You search the room, but unfortunately there is nothing that you can salvage. The papers are strewn around, and badly torn. Although the pages do appear old, and in some cases almost desiccated with age, the damage done to them has clearly been inflicted by the act of some creature.

Eventually giving up the search, you are left with the warped wooden door to the east of the torture room, or the prospect of retreating back the way you cam to the central statue room, and from there taking the unexplored passage south.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 15, 2008)

*Father Zantus*

Father Zantus shakes his head in incredulity at the cloven skull of the Sinspawn. His brow furrows deeply as he looks around the street worriedly. "You better come inside, before the villagers see this. It will frighten the heck out of them!"

Inside the church he walks quickly towards a side room, pulling the door shut behind you all.

"So what are these catacombs? Are they below us here? Where was the entrance? I bet they lie below that old lighthouse ((there is a large ruined structure in Sandpoint called the Old Light that some people believe dates from the time of the Runelords))."

He shakes his head in worry. "What terrible times. What dark times" he mumbles mostly to himself. Then he snaps himself out of it, as if recollecting your requests.

"Of course, I shall study it. I shall study it, but it is not a thing I know much of. I shall go look in our library, and send my acolytes out to the other sources of knowledge on ancient times within Sandpoint. But, well, I don't hold out too much hope. We are a small town. Really what we need is a trip to Magnimar ... but that is not for now."

And then he changes course.

"Your friends, the other kids, where are they? Did they die battling this thing or are they still down there? We need to tell the mayor. We need to prepare the guard. Something dark lies beneath us ..." He fades off again in thought.

"Leave it all to me. I will raise the alarm with the authorities, do the research, get my acolytes onto this ((he says pointing at the Sinspawn head)). You do what you must."

There is a knock at the door, and when it is answered the young acolyte that first answered to door is standing there. "I ... Father ... do we have any healing potions for sale? I asked around, but nobody knows?"

Zantus looks at him with a creased brow "Why, no, of course not. We don't sell healing potions, we offer the service for free." and then he stop as if realising why the request had come. "You were looking for some healing? Are your friends injured? We don't have potions or scrolls, they are expensive to make and there is no trade for us here. But there is a man, a shopkeeper who trades in these things, I can give you the directions. He MAY have something, but I doubt it!"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> You search the room, but unfortunately there is nothing that you can salvage. The papers are strewn around, and badly torn. Although the pages do appear old, and in some cases almost desiccated with age, the damage done to them has clearly been inflicted by the act of some creature.
> 
> Eventually giving up the search, you are left with the warped wooden door to the east of the torture room, or the prospect of retreating back the way you cam to the central statue room, and from there taking the unexplored passage south.





OOC:  I am interpretting the warped wooden door to be wedged into the jam securing it closed.  No one has passed through it in quite some time, correct?

Jokad will examine the door to see if it has been clawed at or battered by the sinspawn.


IC:  While Danth and Jovik search through the debris, Jokad drifts toward the bulging door.  He gently tests the strength of it and examines the surface for evidence of violence.  He then settles in to listen to see if he can hear any thing from the other side.

*Listen 16* http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1495218/


"How do these things live down here?", Jokad suddenly breaks the silence.  "I mean, if they are from an ancient time what have they eaten all these years or why didn't they just die of old age like everything else?"

Jokad is clearly troubled by this and you can tell it makes him uncomfortable.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 15, 2008)

The door is not jammed shut. It is just warped, and hangs loosely in its ancient hinges. It *has* been opened and closed recently, and the lack of dust or debris near the door attest to this.

You hear nothing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "How do these things live down here?", Jokad suddenly breaks the silence.  "I mean, if they are from an ancient time what have they eaten all these years or why didn't they just die of old age like everything else?"





"I know little of such things," answers Danth, looking up from a few torn pages he is trying to read. "It is not something that was covered during my studies at temple. However, I believe aberrations of this sort can be sustained by the foul magics that create them for long periods of time." The young priest shrugs as he thinks about it. "Or perhaps they were in some sort of stasis, and some event released them. Only time will tell, I suppose."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

Jokad nods sagely at the cleric's words though you suspect they have far from settled the matter for the young shoanti.

Waiting for Jovik to finish up search he says, "Do we continue <nodding toward the door> or wait for the others to return?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

"We should probably hold for the others. If there are more enemies about in this place, it would not do us well to face them while our numbers are reduced."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 15, 2008)

Jokad looks thoughtfully at his wounds and shrugs, conceding the point.  

He moves to the old table and tests it for strength .  If it doesn't crumble under it own weight he will heft it and put it down in front of the sagging door, like a mini barricade.  Not much of a defense but it should slow something down.

Once that is accomplished to his satisfaction he shrugs off his pack and sits down wih his back against a nearby wall.

"So... anybody got anything to drink?"


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 15, 2008)

"Thank you, Father," says Kael as he is crouched down next to Mal. Kael has been quiet this whole time, perhaps conserving his energy, but also deep in thought. "We shall see what this man has or does not."

Once the directions are given, as well as Mandraiv being ready, Kael and Mal will head out to where the directions lead.

OOC

Kael is just going over the sums in his head, as well as figuring for what he'll try and negotiate for; the coin will be good leverage, but Kael also is known for his mending and magical age, too, so he'll try and get the most "bang for our buck" for the party.


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 15, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> "So what are these catacombs? Are they below us here? Where was the entrance? I bet they lie below that old lighthouse ((there is a large ruined structure in Sandpoint called the Old Light that some people believe dates from the time of the Runelords))."




Well, my friend, we are still trying to learn what this place is exactly ourselves. There was a tunnel below the glassworks that led us to it and it is practically crawling with these wretched beasts. I believe we have seen evidence that it leads all the way to the lighthouse, but we haven't found the exit yet. At any rate, we wish to clear out the tunnels now before we rest.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> "Of course, I shall study it. I shall study it, but it is not a thing I know much of. I shall go look in our library, and send my acolytes out to the other sources of knowledge on ancient times within Sandpoint. But, well, I don't hold out too much hope. We are a small town. Really what we need is a trip to Magnimar ... but that is not for now."




Well, perhaps when we have finished our trek down below we can arrange for a trip to Magnimar. Either that or send one of the town scholars. There is a great evil brewing Zantus, and knowledge will be key to fighting it.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> "Your friends, the other kids, where are they? Did they die battling this thing or are they still down there? We need to tell the mayor. We need to prepare the guard. Something dark lies beneath us ..." He fades off again in thought.




They are safe, for now. We left them to guard the tunnels and make sure none of these monsters come above ground while we gathered supplies. They are not grievously wounded so do not worry on their accord. But we expect to face more battle with the monsters as we journey further, and our magics are become depleted, hence the request for scrolls.



			
				hewligan said:
			
		

> Zantus looks at him with a creased brow "Why, no, of course not. We don't sell healing potions, we offer the service for free." and then he stop as if realising why the request had come. "You were looking for some healing? Are your friends injured? We don't have potions or scrolls, they are expensive to make and there is no trade for us here. But there is a man, a shopkeeper who trades in these things, I can give you the directions. He MAY have something, but I doubt it!"




Thank you, friend. We will visit the shopkeep. In the meantime, if there are any among you who can craft such things, we shall subsidize your manufacture of them as they are useful tools in the fight against evil.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 16, 2008)

*Zantus and The Pillbug's Pantry*

Zantus nods at Mandraiv's responses.

"Well, if it is ancient knowledge you need, then Brodert Quink is the one you need to seek out. He is an expert in Varisian history ... a bit of an odd-pot to be honest, and as cantankerous as they come. He has been researching the ancient runes found around these parts, and has some ... strange ... theories about the Old Light and the other ruins in these parts. Still, I recommend you visit him after your current work is done. He isn't exactly a quick talker! Just let me know when you are ready and I can introduce you to him. For what it is worth!"

He then moves towards the door.

"We should go to the Pillbug's Pantry now. If anyone has some healing potions, Aliver will. And if he doesn't, well he should have the components that we need to start working on them for you. How much money do you have?"

He looks at the coins in your hand, his brow creased.

"He is as tight as a clenched fist that man. Perhaps it would be best if we focus on getting the components, and then we can make the potions here. I reckon Aliver may sell you one potion for that price, whereas we can make you 2 or 3 with components bought with the money. We would need time though. Perhaps a day or so. Is that too long?"

Then, before you can answer, his face suddenly changes, as if a thought has just struck him.

"No, wait, I do have something. It isn't much, but it may be helpful. At least until we can get the potions made for you. Give me a moment."

He leaves the room quickly, returning a few minutes later carrying an ornate scroll case.

"This is a cure minor light wounds scroll ((1D8+2)). Not much use, perhaps, but ... well, it is all we have at short notice. I had forgotten all about it, but it was bequeathed to us as part of an estate last year. We have little use of these things given the power of Desna to answer our immediate calls. Take it. Leave me the money. I will gather the components and start working on some potions for you."

And so the meeting is over. You are free to return to the catacombs for now, although a trip to the cranky old sage at some point in the future may be a good idea.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 16, 2008)

*Waiting is Torture!*

Jokad sits up against the wall, choking back some dry bread with a few sips of water. Danth sits too, his back pressed against the wall as if trying to move as far away from the horrible and inexplicable torture devices that litter the room. Jovik tried to sit calmly in the room with the others, but he found the surreal environment of the room too oppressive to allow him to relax. The young rogue started pacing the room, idly flipping his dagger as he paced.

Perhaps it was the silence, perhaps the faint, flickering light of the sunrod bouncing off the walls of the small space, perhaps the tendril fingers of wind escaping into this catacomb from above, but in the silence, noises started to arise.

At first a whispering, as of distant voices, and then the hint of laughter. This filtering weakly from back near the entrance. The wait to see if it was perhaps the return of Kael and Mandraiv, but then silence again. The questioning looks. Did everyone hear that? Was it just the wind? It is almost possible to believe it is just the wind, until it starts up again. It is a laughing, a slightly higher pitch than a human. Laughing. And then nothing again.

Suddenly all of you are standing, weapons in hands, as the flickering light still putters weakly across the torture implements. Questioning glances confirm that all of you heard the same thing.

Now the silence is longer, but broken once again by a different noise. A hint of a moan, low and strained, coming from far away, somewhere through the warped wooden door. The opposite direction of the laughter, but once again too unmistakable to be just the wind.

Another moan, overlaying the first. So faint as to almost be inaudible ... but there, on the edge of perception.

Suddenly the light does not seem strong enough, and the oppressive layers of rock over head weigh upon your mood.

Hopefully the others will return soon, for waiting here like mice in a trap, is no fun.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 16, 2008)

Suddenly unsure of himself, Jokad looks to each of his companions to see how they are reacting.  He quickly masks his fear with anger.

Growling he says, "What madness is this?  Am I coming unhinged?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Suddenly unsure of himself, Jokad looks to each of his companions to see how they are reacting.  He quickly masks his fear with anger.
> 
> Growling he says, "What madness is this?  Am I coming unhinged?"





Jovik holds a finger to his lips in response and quietly pads over to the warped door. Listening carefully, and quietly laying down on his stomach to glimpse under the warped edges of the door.

[sblock]
Jovik Move Silently (1d20+7=24) 

Jovik Listen (1d20+3=5) 

Jovik Spot (1d20+4=22) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 17, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik holds a finger to his lips in response and quietly pads over to the warped door. Listening carefully, and quietly laying down on his stomach to glimpse under the warped edges of the door.
> 
> [sblock]
> Jovik Move Silently (1d20+7=24)
> ...




There is next to no light seeping under the door, and even with the weak wash of light that does filter through, all you can make out is the start of a stone staircase leading down into the dark. As you lie there, an all too audible moan rises eerily from below.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 17, 2008)

As Jokad and Jovik grow more tense (the young priest Danth seems to be lost in prayer, although Jovik thinks this may be as much a means of avoiding signs of fear than of actual piety), the laughter fades completely. The intermittent moaning continues from somewhere down the stairway beyond the wooden door, but the other noises have ceased.

Then you hear the sound of footsteps once again coming from the prison area. The three of you are up light lightening, flanking the entrance door, waiting to see what terrors are about to fall upon you, while hoping that it is just the return of your friends.

Fortunately it is your companions, returned to aid you in your further investigations.

OOC: Lets move it on. Movements etc. please.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2008)

Danth breathes a sigh of relief as the rest of the company appears. "Thanks be to blessed Sarenae," he says quietly. Then, looking into the faces of Mandraiv and Kael, he asks them about the laughter. "Did you hear or see anything on your way back here? We heard laughter."


----------



## frostrune (Feb 17, 2008)

The large youth visibly relaxes when he recognizes Kael and Mandraiv.  "I hope you brought something to fight off ghosts... or at least a full flask of Garridan's Brandy. "

"This place is getting to my head."


----------



## airwalkrr (Feb 19, 2008)

To Danth, Nay, lad. We dinnae hear nothin' coming down. Why is it ye ask?

And, oh! Yes, we did manage to come by a scroll of healing, but only one I am afraid. However we did give Zantus some money with which to procure reagents for brewing potions. I suggest we march onward, lads. I still have a bit of fight left in me if you are all still willing.

The old priest makes a quick motion as if to beg a moment, kneels, and calls out Desna hasten my step! (OOC: cast longstrider) He then stands, mace in one hand, sunrod in the other, ready to follow wherever Jokad (whom he appears to regard as the leader of the group) leads.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 19, 2008)

Jokad snorts.  _'Time to finish this'_, he thinks to himself.

He hefts his pack and readies his axe and shield.  "Might as well hunt us a ghost,"  he says turning toward the makeshift barricade and sagging wooden door.

He slides the table out of the way and swings the door open easily.  "Keep another light source ready and follow me," he says before ducking through the arch.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

The young cleric hoists his shield and morningstar, prepared to follow his companion forward through the door. "We heard strange moaning this direction whilst you were away," he says quietly. "Be ready."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 19, 2008)

The door creaks, painfully loud, as you pull it open, but there is no resistance in its movement. Beyond, clear now in the murky light of two sun-rods, lies a stair case descending into the gloom. The steep stairs, descending perhaps twenty foot in all, stretch straight ahead for some 40 feet, ending at a single door that frames the corridor. The stairs are stone, carved from the natural rock, as are the walls, but smoothed by the passing of many feet over many years.

The door at the far end of the stairs is wooden, but with a skull and hand symbol (the skull above the spread bone hand) attached. The symbol appears to be in brass, long oxidized beyond green to an almost black-blue shade.

You catch the odd groan and moan emanating from the room beyond.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Jovik quietly checks to see if the door is locked.

OOC: And take 20 to open if it is.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 20, 2008)

*The Prisoner Pits*

The door is not locked, and swings easily towards you. Jovik, at the front, catches a glimpse of the room beyond as the sunrods cast their flickering light through the widening crack. The ceiling of this strangely cold chamber arches to a vaulted height of twenty feet. The floor contains what appears to be wooden lids strewn haphazardly over some pits (or similar). From the darkness under these lids comes strange shuffling sounds, and a single low moan.

Suddenly, from the shadows at the side of the door, a hideous apparition appears. In the split second before the *thing* attacks, you see what appears to be a creature once akin to a goblin, but warped now into something insane in form. The goblin's eyes have turned almost white-green, and his naked body is studded with several rolling, seeking, milky eyeballs, including one large one twisting in the rolls of his gut.

The creature has two small arms growing out of its neck, and a misformed leg curling back from its fleshy head. Its wide mouth is split with jagged teeth, some too large to allow it to close its ragged lips, and the seeping, bloody mess of its face suggests that its existence is not too pleasant.

It holds a longsword in one hand, intricate in design, and with a soft glow suggesting that perhaps magic resides in the blade. In its left arm is clutched a large handaxe, and in the most fully formed of its smaller arms sprouting from its neck it clutches a silvery dagger.

It arches its neck as if to spit upon you.







Jovik, I need you and only you to roll for surprise (well technically to roll for awareness). You need a spot check 20 roll to have successfully spotted the move of the goblin-fiend in time to respond in this round.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: Nope, I hope evasion helps.

Jovik Spot Post 514 (1d20+4=14)


----------



## hewligan (Feb 21, 2008)

The twisted goblin's sudden appearance takes you by surprise, unleashing a vile spew of foul-smelling acidic blood from its mouth. The thick stream of bloody mush gushes past Jokad and Jovik, before hitting the foot of the stair that Danth is standing on.

OOC: I need Jokad and Jovik to both make reflex rolls for half damage (or in Jovik's case, to avoid damage because of evasion). The reflex DC to beat is 13. If failed you take 4 points of damage, half if you succeed (or none for Jovik).

If you take damage from this I also need you to make a DC13 fortitude save of be nauseated for the next round.

Can we also have actions for round 1 please. Remember that you are on steep stairs with a door ahead, so only Jokad and Jovik have line of sight at the moment, and one of he first things you may want to do is try and push back or move inside the room to allow more access to the creature.

Round 1 initiative for the goblin beast is: 14. Can I have your initiatives and actions please.

Also, please note that I am in Milan today for business, returning tomorrow (Friday), so no post from me on Thursday night.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 21, 2008)

Kael kneels down as he tries to assess the situation.

OOC

Kael will focus, sacrificing action this round for a potential action next round at a full initiative.

Post #516 - Initiative (1d20+2=21) 

An initiative that will be only 1 better than that roll...figures. 

Also, I may be slower to post the next two days, as I am starting a new job with Field Service duties.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 21, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> The twisted goblin's sudden appearance takes you by surprise, unleashing a vile spew of foul-smelling acidic blood from its mouth. The thick stream of bloody mush gushes past Jokad and Jovik, before hitting the foot of the stair that Danth is standing on.
> 
> OOC: I need Jokad and Jovik to both make reflex rolls for half damage (or in Jovik's case, to avoid damage because of evasion). The reflex DC to beat is 13. If failed you take 4 points of damage, half if you succeed (or none for Jovik).
> 
> ...





OOC:  Jokad rocks the REF save and Initiative (both are 21)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502718/

FORT save 21 also, whoa!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502747/

AC 17, HP now 13/23

I also have some questions before I declare my action.  I am seriously considering Bull Rushing this creature and trying to drive it back into a pit.  

How sturdy do the wooden lids over the pits look?  

Do they fully cover the pits or is there a chance I can push him into a gap? 

Is this creature small sized or medium?

Which pit has the moaning coming from it? 

Sorry if this messes up everyone's actions.  I can delay until just before the creature if that makes things easier for everyone?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

"Hells," curses Danth, trying to see what is going on ahead. "What is it now?"

*Since he really can't do anything, is there any point in Danth rolling initiative this round? He will delay until Jovik and Jokad act, and move forward to engage the creature if possible.*


----------



## Fenris (Feb 22, 2008)

Jovik nimbly dodges the spit without so much as drop hitting him. He then tries to tumble by the thing, but starts out poorly after his previous dodge.

OOC: Jokad may have rocked it, but Jovik turned the Ref save up to 11. And he takes no damage.   Jovik goes after Jokas, but if you delay I'll be in a position to flank if you move up. We'll reposition the next round with 5' moves so we can fit in another.

[sblock]
Jovik Ref Save Post 519 (1d20+6=24)

Jovik Init Post 519 (1d20+3=16) 

Jovik Tumble Post 519 (1d20+8=10) 
Blech, the Koruvus gets an AoO as I tumble past so I am behind it.

Jovik Bluff Post 519 (1d20+7=10) 

Bluff may have failed as well......

But the attack will hit
Jovik attack Post 519 (1d20+3=20, 1d4+2=5) 

SA if needed
Jovik SA damage Post 519 (1d6=1) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Feb 22, 2008)

You can definitely try a bull rush, Jokad. The covers are thin wood, look quite old, but impossible to say whether they will hold or send him (and you?) into the pit below.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 22, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> You can definitely try a bull rush, Jokad. The covers are thin wood, look quite old, but impossible to say whether they will hold or send him (and you?) into the pit below.




OOC:  Thats all I needed to hear  .  No need to delay.

"Jovik, Comin' through!",  Jokad bellows as he launches himself past the nimble rogue to crash into the disgusting bulk of the goblin. 

OOC:  He is attempting a bullrush.  I provoke an AO from the beast (booo) and then we make opposed STR checks.  I get a +4 if he is small.  I am going to attempt to knock him into the pit one square upward to the right.  If it is successful I will end up in his current square, if I fail I fall prone in Jovik's.

Here is my roll....
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1504215/

Boo yeah!  hopefully a *19* gets it done (23 if he is small)

If I successfully move him but he doesn't fall through the cover, Jokad will finish his turn by yelling, "Danth, smash the cover!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2008)

*Since Danth is delaying until after Jokad, he will aim his attack at the pit cover if it holds, and try to smash it.*


----------



## hewligan (Feb 23, 2008)

*The insanity of the barbarian: lesson 1*

You have never seen anything like it. It is, quite simply, insane.

The hideous, hissing spittle of the goblin fiend has only just splashed against Jokad, and all over the wall and steps around him, when the Shoanti charges, bellowing out at the top of his lungs for Jovik to move. The young rogue, already pushed hard against the left side of the wall to avoid the stream of spit that surged forth from the goblin, just keeps himself spread there, amazed as Jokad goes careering past him like a man possessed.

The goblin barks a curse, his voice thin and scratched like a nightmarish whisper, the words still recognisably goblin. His three weapons flash out at the suddenly all too close barbarian, but whatever foul demon this creature worships has abandoned him this day, and Jokad managed to duck low, carrying himself through the attacks unscathed. (attack rolls of 11, 8, 15 - all miss!) 

Jokad pushes back on the deformed goblin wish surprising ease (OOC: 19 for Jokad versus 7 for Koruvus). The young Shoanti sends his head into the gut of the now screaming goblin warrior, driving him back hard. Jokad grabs with his arms, pushing with his palms into the chest of the goblin, feeling one of the eyes that riddle the flesh, damp beneath his palm.

With a final grunt Jokad sends the goblin hurling back from him onto the thin wooden covering that lies atop the pit. He falls onto his butt, sending a find shower of dust into the air. You hear a creak, a groan, the splitting of wood. Danth starts to move towards the goblin, and you can see his eyes suddenly widen in fear. The wood gives way, and while he tries to move to the side, he is too slow, and vanishes from view (He rolls too darn low on his reflex ).

You hear him scream. Below him you hear a hungry moaning. Then he hits, his scream stops, and then starts up again. He is hurt, but not dead. (9 hp damage to Koruvus ).

The lot of you move now into the room, crowding over the edge of the pit. The drop is some 20 feet, and at the bottom of it, in the thin light cast from the sun rods, you can see Koruvus, the goblin-thing, slowly pulling himself to his feet. Beside him an incredibly emaciated zombie, its flesh only just hanging to its dry bones, moves towards him with hunger. The pit itself is only about 4 or 5 feet across. Koruvus turns to face the zombie, his weapons no longer in his hands.

OOC: end of round. Amazing move, Jokad, and very fortunate rolls from invisible castle. I need you to decide next round actions. The room has 11 of these covered pits in total, and a single corridor leading off the the south. I will describe it properly in the next post, but for now, you still have a zombie and a goblin/mutant at the bottom of a 20 foot pit to deal with. There doesn't look to be any way out for him, but then you never know. Personally, I wouldn't waste spells, but some of his weapons looked pretty nice, and they now lie 20 feet below you.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 24, 2008)

OOC:  HA!  It worked!  Very cool    Probably saved me a nasty beating too.  Currently at AC 17, hp 13/23


IC:  Jokad skids to a halt at the edge of the pit just as that horrific mutant plummets from sight.  He peers over the edge and throws his head back in a maniacal laugh.

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!  I'll be damned.  It actually worked!!"

He looks around to slap someone on the back but everyone has wisely stayed out of reach.  He shrugs unconcernedly and looks back down at the action below.

"Let's watch them fight it out then we finish the winner.  It will be like spear fishing at low tide."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 24, 2008)

As Koruvus rises to his feet, the zombie slams him with the full force of his ancient body, hitting hard and forcing another grunt from the goblin ((attack 20, damage 5)). Koruvus bends down to retrieve his fallen weapons, grabbing them from the floor of the pit. As he rises the zombie tries to slam him again, but the goblin turns his shoulder, forcing the zombie past ((misses, just))

Koruvus, regaining the initiative ((17 versus 14)), attacks hard and fast, despite the wounds to his body.

He hits with both his handaxe and dagger, quickly dispatching the zombie with some ease. The ancient body of the undead, no longer held together by the foul magic that sustained it through the centuries, fades instantly to dust.

Koruvus, injured, but alive, turns his head towards you all and shouts his hatred to the rafters. The noise he emits is incredibly loud, echoing across the large chamber you are in, and drawing moans of hunger from all of the assembled pits around you. He stops screaming long enough to pull back his head, as if ready to unleash another gout of spittle at you all.

OOC: Actions please.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 24, 2008)

"Same to you!" Jokad shouts back at the mishapen goblin.  "Now it's time to die.  Jovik, lets feather this pitiful wretch and be done with it."

Jokad stows his axe and shield and pulls his bow.  Leaning just over the edge of the pit.  He lets the first arrow loose.


OOC: Hit AC 24 (possible crit!!!), for 6 hp of damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1506627/

Confirmation of crit... AC 12?  doubtful
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1506629/


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 25, 2008)

Kael is definitely not wasting a spell on this thing, especially when he does not have to, so he fires one of his trusty sling bullets down at the foul beast.

...at least he does once he finds his trusty sling.

"This place is more and more twisted with each step."

OOC

Post #527 - Initiative (1d20+2=3) 

Post #527 - Sling Attack (1d20+3=15, 1d4=3)


----------



## hewligan (Feb 25, 2008)

*One very dead mutant goblin*

It is hard to tell whether it was the arrow to the throat or the slingshot to the temple that killed the goblin in the end, for the shots came so close and he dropped stone dead so unceremoniously at the bottom of the dark pit, that it is impossible to tell quite who deserves the bragging rights.

But bragging aside, he is dead, and that gives you all a chance to catch your breath (and Jokad time to wipe the vile spittle from his chest) and survey the room.







The ceiling of this vaulted room tower above you, some twenty feet or so in height. The back of the room is perfectly curved, with fine cut stones fitting together seamlessly. The stone floor appears to have been laid, rather than hacked out of the natural stone. Placed around the room are the 11 pits you spotted before, each one covered by a thin (and as you now know, dangerously thin) wooden board. Under each one a groaning, moaning hunger issues.

Halfway along the south wall an opening leads south.

OOC: Posts please.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 25, 2008)

Jokad peers over the edge smiling smugly.

"Anyone got some rope?  Those weapons he was carrying sure looked nice."


OOC:  Hewligan, how are we doing for xp?  Or are you waiting until the end of the adventure?  I'm pretty sure we haven't gotten any since rescuing Ameiko.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 25, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad peers over the edge smiling smugly.
> OOC:  Hewligan, how are we doing for xp?  Or are you waiting until the end of the adventure?  I'm pretty sure we haven't gotten any since rescuing Ameiko.




I do XP at the end of each section when there is a natural "break" that in theory allows each character to reflect on what they have learned, heal up, and get stronger. The Pathfinder adventure is split into neat little sections (3 core ones), and at the end of the Catacombs we will be doing the XP split. I expect, if things continue, for you all to level up quite easily at the end of this section, and in time for the big bad finale.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 26, 2008)

"Okay, this room is definitely the creepiest one, thus far," says Kael as he looks slowly around the room, however he is not taking any further steps, yet. Yet, when Jokad calls for some rope, Kael unfastens his from his pack and begins to unwind it, while looking for a solid method to secure it, or at least gain leverage to hold it.

"So, who holds it and who goes down?"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 26, 2008)

"I'll anchor the rope, maybe Danth can help me?  Jovik, that means your the bait," he says with a grin.  "Don't worry, it's dead.... I think?  Hahahaha."

Jokad continues to grin as he ties healthy coil about his waist and looks for some solid footing.


OOC:  Roger on the xp.  Just curious.  I'm having a lot of fun with this game.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 26, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "I'll anchor the rope, maybe Danth can help me?  Jovik, that means your the bait," he says with a grin.  "Don't worry, it's dead.... I think?  Hahahaha."
> 
> Jokad continues to grin as he ties healthy coil about his waist and looks for some solid footing.
> 
> ...




Jovik crosses his arms. "You pushed him down there, you go get them"


----------



## frostrune (Feb 26, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik crosses his arms. "You pushed him down there, you go get them"





Jokad looks up from his knot tying and continues the banter, assuming the rogue to be joking.

"And who's gonna pull me up?  My manhood is bigger around than your bicep."


"C'mon you're wastin' time.  Here. Tie off."   He tosses the other end of the rope toward Jovik.




OOC:  Sorry if anyone is offended by the 'locker room' humor but it seems like something an 18 year old barbarian would say.  Just having fun is all.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 26, 2008)

OOC: I am not offended (I hear a million times worse than this each day at work). All - please continue to role-play this section. Assuming someone does finally go to the bottom of the pit, I will post an overview of the items, and then we can move on to explore the room (and its weird pits) and the passage to the south ... or back the way you came to the statue room and south from there (the only remaining unexplored part of the Catacombs). You are near the end of this section now. A few more rooms, a few more ....


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 27, 2008)

Kael just shakes his head with a chuckle, postponing his attempt to climb down the rope, as he has to see how this unfolds.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2008)

Danth chuckles at Jokad's words, and grabs hold of the rope, helping the barbarian anchor it for Jovik. "What about the rest of these pits. We shouldn't leave their residents alive. Perhaps I can summon forth the power of Sarenae, and end them where they stand."


----------



## hewligan (Feb 27, 2008)

Jovik, half against his pride, but half with curiosity to get his hands on the weapons, allows himself to be lowered down the pit. It is not a pretty sight. The sunrod in his hand casts too much light on the hideous form of the now dead goblin. It appears that he was once 'normal', or at least as normal as a goblin gets, but the horrendous stretching transformation that appears to have wracked his frame has left long, and still raw, scars and welts across his flesh. Now lifeless eyes lie sunken in the flesh. Worst of all are the small arms that extend from his head, and the malformed foot and tiny leg that twists from the back of his head. It is almost as if a monster grew from within him, and recently.

On the ground at the bottom of the pit lies his discarded weapons. A stunningly high quality longsword, with a slight arc to the blade, and a thick engraved jagged motif around the base of the blade. It emits the palest glow. Not enough to cast much light, but enough to catch the eye. It is magical.

Another fine weapon, the dagger, feels well balanced and cold in your hand. The blade is silvered, darkening in places as the metal oxidizes. You have seen enough silver coins in your life to know the metal - another silver blade to add to the party's arsenal, albeit nothing more than a simple dagger.

The hand axe is of dwarven construction. A fine, metal hilted weapon, yet still light and beautifully balanced. The cutting head has a single dwarven rune engraved - a maker's mark, but it is otherwise simple and functional.

There is nothing else down here, except ... scratched in the wall ... your eye catches sight of something scrawled in the rock. It is covered with layers of dirt, but a quick brush reveals the words chipped into the stone. Tiny letters, painstakingly etched, many, many years ago. "Darock Sinak, 24, almost dead. Father. Rebel. They will make me undead. I miss my girls. Please ..." The words stop. The language is a very old version of the local tongue, something you have only seen in ancient ruins, but still just about readable.

OOC: magical sword, needs identified, silver dagger, masterwork handaxe.

OOC: Danth - you could try to destroy undead. They are simple zombies (level 1, effectively), and you are level 2. I don't need you to roll for this, you can choose to do it if you want. Just make the post with a bit of description of you doing it, channeling Sarenae to put them out of their misery.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 28, 2008)

Jokad is still smiling when Jovik emerges over the lip of pit, bundle of weapons in tow.

He offers a hand to help him up.

"Well... did you get my arrow back?", he asks.  Upon seeing Jovik's sour expression he bursts into laughter once again.

He extends an arm for one of his trademark back slaps but Jovik deftly moves out of the way.  This of course only increases his mirth.

"Ahhhhhhh, you're a good sport Jovik," he says sincerely.  "So, what have you got?"

Jovik smiles mischeviously and unrolls his bundle.  The dim light of the sword immediately draws Jokad's attention.  "A magic blade!"  he says, his eyes wide.  "May I?"  he asks his companions before reaching for it.

Seeing no one object he grasps the hilt and tests its weight and balance.  You can tell it is like nothing he has ever seen.  "Much too good for a goblin," he mutters under his breath before returning it to the hoard.  He also tests the weight and feel of the hand axe and is seemingly impressed as well.

"So who would claim these?" he asks of his companions.  "There is little doubt they will help us."


OOC:  Jokad would gladly wield the sword or lay claim to the axe but if someone else has a strong claim he will not object.


----------



## hewligan (Feb 28, 2008)

OOC: Advance warning: I will be in Scotland on Friday-Sunday nights inclusive. I will be able to post probably once or twice at most during that time.


----------



## frostrune (Feb 28, 2008)

OOC:  Hopefully you all saw my post in the OOC thread.  I will be out of touch for 10 days starting tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Danth slings his weapon to his belt, and steps further into the room, grasping the holy symbol about his neck, and praying silently. Then, he raises his eyes toward the ceiling, and calls out in a steady, clear voice. "Sarenae, Dawnflower, hear the words of your disciple, and let the cleansing power of your eternal flame lay these tortured souls to rest!" As the young priest speaks, light begins to shine from the symbol of Sarenae that he wears, reaching out to shine down upon the zombies in the pits.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 2, 2008)

*Release From A Living Hell*

One by one Danth moves round the pits, kicking back their wooden covers to reveal the deep hole. Each one has a zombie standing at the bottom, moaning as if in hunger, as if it wants the release it senses. Danth makes quick work of them, calling the power of Sarenrae and channeling it through his body. The light that flows through him reaches down searchingly into each pit, finding the zombie below, and encasing it in a warm glow. It is a slow, almost delicate process, as if the power of Sarenrae is carefully unstitching the necromantic power that holds each undead prisoner in its state. One by one the magic unlocks the ancient power that makes them, and one by one the zombies explode into dry powder, like some ancient paper husk.

A quick exploration of the remains of the room reveals little, except the open corridor to the south.

The corridor leads south for some forty feet before an opening to the left appears. This opens into a grand stone spiral staircase, with each step about 6 feet wide and two feet deep. An impressive winding structure that leads downwards for one rotation before coming to a collapsed halt. This almost certainly once led to a deeper complex, but the collapsed stairs, twisted and jutting like fallen dominoes, block you progress. You can feel a cold breeze from below, but the gaps between the giant rock steps and other rubble, would not allow you to squeeze through. It would take an almighty effort to even think about clearing this!


Back to the main southern corridor, it leads on again for another twenty yards or so, before ending at a steel door.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 3, 2008)

"If I ever meet the demented jack responsibily for all of this, I will end him without a thought," says Kael as he looks around the room slowly. "I doubt I'd even use a spell to do so."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

Jovik listens at the door, but not hearing much, tries the lock.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry I have been gone guys. The semester started and I was up to my neck tryign to get classes ready to go. Should be on schedule now.

Joivk Listen Post 545 (1d20+3=8) 

If the door is locked Jovik will take 20 to unlock [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2008)

Danth waits as Jovik tries the door, morningstar in hand. The young priest is certain that some foul creature waits behind the portal to challenge them, but he was determined to put down the evil that threatened the town.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 3, 2008)

*The Meditation Chamber*

The metal door opens towards you, the lock having been simple to pick. The strange room beyond consists of a fifteen-foot-diameter sphere. Several objects float in the room, spinning lazily in space - a ragged book, a scroll, a bottle of wine, a dead raven surrounded by a halo of floating and writhing maggots, and a twisted iron wand with a forked tip. Yet perhaps the most unnerving aspect of the room is the walls, for they are plated in sheets of strange red metal that ripple every once in a while with silent black electricity that seems to coalesce into strange runes or even words far too often for the effect to be chance.

There are no other exits in the room, so it appears that you have come to a bit of a dead end.

OOC: Objects in room as above. Otherwise, this section of the Catacombs is done, and back to the main entrance room with the statue and the only remaining unexplored passage (to the south).


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2008)

"I'd like to checkout that wand," says Kael as he looks about cautiously. "But, I've a feeling something odd is about this room."

While perusing the room, Kael pulls some rope from his pack and begings to tie it about his waist and hands the end to Jokad.

"Hold this, please,"  Kael asks of the large man.

OOC

Post #548 - Spellcraft check (1d20+4=16)  - Spellcraft check on the room in general, to get an idea of the schools of magic in use, et ceteras.

Post #548 - Rope Use (1d20+2=22)  - Rope use for securing himself.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2008)

Danth cocks an eye at Kael. "Have you ever heard the saying: Curiosity killed the cat?" He then offers his companion a smile.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2008)

"Yeap, it's why I have a dog," says Kael. "Seriously, though, those who dare, gain, as nothin' ventured is oft nothin' gained."

With a smile at Danth, though, Kael adds with a chuckle, "But, I appreciate the concern and I'll do my best not to prove you right."


----------



## hewligan (Mar 4, 2008)

The room gives off a strong essence of demonic magic, or, more correctly, just an essence of demon-ness. It is not a traditional invocation or similar that is in play in this room, and thus your spellcraft check returns nothing. Your own natural senses, however, heightened by those of Mal, give you enough of a sense of the otherworldly to get the hint of the demonic.

You fasten a rope around your waist, handing the loose loops to Jokad, who braces himself, and likewise winds some of the rope around his own waist. He leans back a little, ready to pull you if anything happens.

When you enter the room a strange sensation comes upon you. There is a prickling to the skin, a slight easing in the stomach, and then suddenly you are lifted up into the air. Your first thought is that you are going to be sucked up into the pulsing walls, but then you stop, simply hovering in the middle of the room, gently circling with the other objects.

From here, rotating slowly, you can see that the room is a perfect sphere, except for the entrance, which is cut into the square rather crudely.

The room, it appears, has some sort of levitating or gravity-free effect in place, but is otherwise safe.

You reach out and grab the items, electing to leave the dead bird and maggots (unless you think Mal would fancy a rotten snack?), before signaling  to Jokad to pull you in. The young barbarian easily spools you back towards the door, but it takes some careful movement to brace yourself the right way up before you leave the gravity effect and fall to your feet.

All is well.

You are in possession of a book, a bottle of wine, and a twisted iron wand with a forked tip.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 4, 2008)

Jovik shakes his head, partly at the sorcery of the room and the foolishness of Kael. Knowing that the scholarly types would takes all day to examine the most likely blasphemous book, Jovik turns on his heel heading back to the room with the statue knowing that Jokad would be glad to move on as well.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2008)

"Leave it to something tainted to make such a wonderous room." Kael says as he floats back to the group, thanks to Jokad's strong arm.

"I think these can await our leisure," says Kael as he puts away the book and bottle, however he does examine the wand a bit more closely now that he is back on the ground and out of the rope. "But this..."

OOC

Post #553 - Spellcraft check (1d20+4=19)  - An attempt to gain an idea about the wand and its possible usage.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 5, 2008)

Kael - the wand appears to be a wand of shocking grasp, and you can feel that there is still power within it, although you have no idea how much power before it is discharged.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 5, 2008)

The weary, and in the case of Jokad, bruised, party make their way back towards the original entrance chamber of the Catacombs with its strange statue of the demonic woman. From here the curving corridor to the south beckons. There is little other choice but to take it, unless, of course, you wish to return up to Sandpoint?

No, not now, not after having come so far. You decide to press on.

The corridor snakes south and east for a good forty feet or so before opening out into a natural chamber with a small natural pool in a depression in the floor. You cannot see what feeds the pool. It may just be drips from the ceiling above (although it looks dry), but you can all sense the evil about the place. It feels ... unholy? Mal is clearly agitated, padding nervously around the pool.

Beyond it the corridor continues to the east, stretching on into the dark until a just-visible set of stone doors, open a crack, and letting a thin finger of light seep out from inside.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

"I like not the evil feelings in this place," says Danth quietly. "But mayhaps the answers we seek like beyond yon door." The cleric points toward the stone doors with his morningstar.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2008)

"Shocking Grasp?" Kael says to himself with a slight smile, "...nice."

Twirling it once within the fingers of his right hand, Kael tucks the wand away into his cloak as the party moves on.

However, as Mal grows aggitated, Kael looks around at the area and says, "Mal ain't liking it much, either."

As he pulls the wand from his cloak, Kael says, "I think you're right, shall we press on?"

OOC

In addendum, hewligan, what's the caster level for the wand, so I know the damage I can now inflict.  Thanks.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 7, 2008)

You edge nervously towards the imposing stone doors. The corridor itself widens and increases in height as you near, until it stands twelve foot wide by twelve foot high. You take a peek inside the opened door.

The huge room that lies beyond looks like nothing more than an immense underground cathedral. Beyond the stone doors the walls are carved with strange, spiky runes. In the center of the room is a large pool, a ring of polished human skulls balanced on stone spikes arranged in a circle around the deeper midsection. At the far end of the room, a pair of stone stairways leads up to a pulpit on which sits a second pool. This one is triangular and filled with churning, bubbling water that looks almost like translucent lava. Yet while whisps of what look like heat and steam rise from the strange orange liquid, the room itself is deathly cold.

At the back of the room, perched on the pulpit edge, you can see a smallish winged humanoid, with a greeny-black flesh tone, long white hair, and adorned with many bangles, and a fine red stone head-dress. She seems to be staring at you all from her perch 50 feet away.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 8, 2008)

Jokad stops moving upon sighting the small figure.  He eyes the creature warily, hand upon the yet unclaimed sword.

"What in the hells is that?" he quietly asks of the priests.



OOC:  I'm back.  Let the carnage begin!!!!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 9, 2008)

*Erylium*

As you enter the room ((Please advise movement)), the small winged creature flies into an incandescent rage. She takes to the air easily, fluttering above the blood red pool on the raised dais, spitting vitriol at you.

"How dare you intrude upon the Mother's sanctum? How dare you intrude upon MY realm?"

Her face contorts in a scowl as she brandishes a small dagger and slashes hard at her wrist, drawing a thick rivulet of blood that spills from her arm into the well.

The waters of the boiling red pool glow brighter, briefly, and more agitated, and slowly, from the depth of the tiny pool a hideously long arm appears. It claws the ground, its two long fingers making it all too recognisable as another Sinspawn. The creature pulls itself from the pool, fresh with red liquid, as if it has just been birthed.

The flying creature laughs delightedly at her power, but then the pool fades, as if drained of some of its power. The waters quieten down. The red glow becomes less noticeable. Her face contorts in concern, and then further rage. She turns to face you all, spitting one last curse in your direction.

"I will feed it your deaths! That will replenish it!"

Before disappearing from sight with a blink. One second she was visible, the next she was gone. Some magic at play.

From across the room the Sinspawn lumbers towards you.







OOC: Actions please. Initiative if you think you can do a combat action, otherwise movements please. You have an invisible flying demonic THING and a Sinspawn against you all, so get moving!


----------



## frostrune (Mar 10, 2008)

Jokad hesitates, briefly looking at the others to gauge their reaction to the disappearance of the small creature before his typical hot-blooded nature consumes him and he races off to face the only threat he can see.

He dashes up to the base of the lower stairs to meet the emerging Sinspawn and send him back to hell before he can do any damage.


OOC: Jokad moves to the base of the lower stairs and readies an action to attack the Sinspawn when it comes within reach.

*Init 6; AT hit AC 14 for 5 dmg*
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1522457/


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Kael quickly startings his sling spinning before loosing a stone toward the emerging sinspawn.

OOC

Post #562 - Initiative (1d20+2=18) 

Post #562 - Sling attack (1d20+3=21, 1d4=1)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Danth holds his morningstar ready, but it not in position to attack the vile sinspawn. And so he waits, his eyes darting about as if expecting the small winged humanoid to reappear at any time.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Round 1: To kill a mocking bird*

Jokad runs forward to engage the Sinspawn. The creature, seeing his intent, moves with vicious looping steps, like a dog bred for racing, to meet the barbarian at the foot of the steps. The sinspawn, not having time to fully engage the barbarian, recklessly throws forward its neck, biting out at Jokad. It hits hard and fast (( initiative 23, bite 23, but fails its crit confirm )). Its teeth sink into the Shoanti's shoulder, sending a sharp pain (( 3 hp damage )), and sending a wave of wrath over him ((OOC: please roll Dc12 will save or at the end of the turn you are inflicted with wrath)).

From behind Jokad a stone whistle past, striking the Sinspawn on the shoulder. It does not even seem to recognise the impact.

Jokad then spurs into motion. The wound hurts, but it is the rising wrath he fears most. He strikes forward with his new-found blade, and fells it sink into the exposed back of the Sinspawn. It rears back in pain, twisting as if to shakes itself free from the blade.

Erylium flickers into visible form as she completes a demonic summoning. There is a shiver in the air, accompanied by the feeling of something being slightly amiss. Then a figure appears before Danth and Kael. A hideous, dripping, incorporeal form. Some demonic sludge that has taken the vague outline of a person, lumbers towards you, its dead eyes little more than deep depressions in its flesh.







The little quasit begins to fade from visibility again (in round 2, if you want to attack the quasit while visible, you need to beat her initiative of 16 )

Mandraiv charges forward behind Jokad, either intent on getting bloodied, or perhaps there to cast healing magics upon the young Shoanti warrior. Jovik too moves into the room, looking to engage in combat, but with his eyes darting about ready to attack the quasit if the opportunity arises. His bow is at the ready (assuming that in round 2 he will probably try and beat the quasit initiative and get an attack in, but please correct me if wrong).

(( Positions at the end of round 1 ))





OOC: All - actions for round 2. Jokad, the sword you are carrying is +1, so add that to attack rolls, although technically you don't actually know this yet, right?

Sinspawn at -7hp at end of round 1, although fast healing will raise this to -6hp by round 2. Jokad is -3hp on the round.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 11, 2008)

*OOC:  I'm fine playing it out the way you have proposed but I actually could have moved to my position in a single move action (movement 40') and use my std action to 'ready' an attack on the Sinspawn as he moves to engage me.  This could all have been acomplished in Rd 1 but probably doesn't suffer for the wait.

I'll roll along with whatever you decide.*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 11, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> *OOC:  I'm fine playing it out the way you have proposed but I actually could have moved to my position in a single move action (movement 40') and use my std action to 'ready' an attack on the Sinspawn as he moves to engage me.  This could all have been acomplished in Rd 1 but probably doesn't suffer for the wait.
> 
> I'll roll along with whatever you decide.*




I believe that the word "D'oh!" would be appropriate at this point. 

Let me edit the above post. Please now post your round 2 actions. Note: the sinspawn will be attacking you in round 1 also (edited above). He doesn't like you, and he has suddenly just remembered that he can use his hands and mouth to cause you some jolly annoying pain.

EDIT: Now updated. I am a dunce!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Jovik too moves into the room, looking to engage in combat, but with his eyes darting about ready to attack the quasit if the opportunity arises. His bow is at the ready (assuming that in round 2 he will probably try and beat the quasit initiative and get an attack in, but please correct me if wrong).




OOC: Indeed he will. 

Jovik Init (1d20+3=17)

Jovik realizes that if the flying annoyance is not taken out, more and more creatures will be spawned, and the odds aren't good then. So he fires his bow before it has a chance to disappear again.


Jovik Attack (1d20+3=19, 1d6=6)


----------



## frostrune (Mar 12, 2008)

Temple fight, Rd 2

OOC:  Jokad is starting to look pretty hurt 10/23 hp, AC 17


IC:  Jokad had forgotten the maddening effects of the creature's poisonous bite until he feels the venom start to cloud his brain.  He digs down deep and manages to shake it off however.

With a renewed sense of urgency he parries and thrusts with the magical blade again landing a minor blow acros the creature's hip.


OOC:  Fort save 13 (whew), Init 7, AT hit AC 22 for 7 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1524897/


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

"Back to the fires of hell, fiend!" cries Danth, swinging his morningstar at the slimey form before him.



*
Initiative: 21 (What a waste of a natural 20!)
Attack: 13
Damage: 4
*


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Kael quickly thrusts the wand of shocking grasp at the Lemur, hoping that his activation works and the foul thing is blasted with electric energy.

OOC

Post #570 - Initiative (1d20+2=21)

Post #570 - Touch Attack via wand of shocking grasp (1d20+1=17, 5d6=18)  - I presumed 5d6 based on caster level requirement to make wands, so I hope that works.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 13, 2008)

*Round 2, The Cathedral of Wrath*

OOC: Initiative for the baddies is Lemure with 11, Erylium 7, Sinspawn 6. Order of combat is: Kael, Danth, Jovik, Lemure, Erylium, Jokad, Sinspawn, Mandraiv (I rolled a 1, but closed the link window - sorry!).

You have never seen the sorcerer move so fast. He darts forward like lightening, thrusting forth the thin wand he picked up, pushing it deep into the yielding flesh of the Lemure. The young magic user's hand sinks into the flesh, and he feels it almost pour over his knuckles, the cold bite of the flesh surprises him. And then Kael feels the wand start to discharge its energy. He pulls his hand back just in time, disconnecting from the devil as a wicked CRACK emanates from the wand.

The tiny hairs on your hands and necks rise, you all feel it. You can almost taste it. The acrid tint in the air. And then the horrible explosion of devilish flesh. A shower of torn guts and thin, sinuous bones. The right side of the Lemure explodes from the impact of the wand, and thin tendrils of blue electricity wash over the soldering remains of its body.

It slumps to the floor, its unthinking form rendered in two. The stench of cooked meat assails you all. Slowly the summoned fiend fades from view, as Erylium screams her fury at your cruel dispatch of her beast.

OOC: Danth, the Lemure is dead, so I am assuming that you instead use your initiative, and the distraction of Erylium, to charge her and discharge your attack upon her. If you disagree, please let me know.

While the Lemure is fading from view, and while the little flying demonic summoner still throws her vicious curses down upon you all for your rudeness in destroying HER devil in HER Cathedral ... Danth darts forward with great speed. He swings his morningstar, but the quasit flits to one side, and just out of reach. She spits down upon you, as if in disgust at your attempt.

Jovik takes the opportunity. The quasit is distracted, having just dodged Danth, and he uses this to good effect, loosing his arrow across the room with great accuracy. The arrow hits her hard, causing her to scream in fury, more than pain. She tears the bolt from her body, and to your amazement you watch the wound as it starts to close itself. She fixes Jovik with a stare that makes him think that perhaps drawing her attention was not such a good idea, and then she vanishes from view. You have met a dangerous foe here!

Jokad swings hard and fast into the gut of the Sinspawn, gouging a wicked wound across its midrift. It moves forward, intent on killing this barbarian before it kills him.

The Sinspawn once again performs its common attack procedure, but the familiarity offers little safety against the strength and speed of its blows. Despite his best efforts, Jokad can only block the first swing of its long arms, finding the second arm catching him below his left shoulder, and only just managing to force a few inches of his shield against the quick snap of its jaw (Claw miss, claw hit, bite JUST MISS. The barbarian takes 3hp damage)

Mandraiv unravels the single scroll he obtained from the church of Sandpoint and recites the healing incantation. His hands glow with the imparted energy, and he places the palms gently across Jokad's back. The barbarian feels a warm glow that lifts at least some of the all-too-noticeable pain from him (heals 5hp ).

OOC: Sinspawn down 13hp now, Lemure dead, Erylium very much alive and very much a threat. Jokad down 3hp, but then back up 5hp. Initiatives and actions for round 3 please. Remember that Erylium is currently invisible.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 14, 2008)

Kael readies himself, his eyes split as they search for the villain to reappear, the wand held tightly in his grasp.

OOC

Post #572 - Initiative (1d20+2=19) 

Post #572 - Wand Attack (1d20+1=4, 5d6=13) 

Okay, I'm a loser. 

But, Kael is going to attempt to ready his action and if the blinking in-and-out putz pops into existance, within move range, he is going to move in and attack her with the wand.

Obviously that won't work, but it's his action.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 14, 2008)

Jokad recoils from the latest wound, his 6th of the day?  He has lost count.  The weight of a day's worth of battles comes crashing home and he feels vulnrable for the first time in a long while.  He needs to end this quickly before it ends him.  (7/23 hp, AC 17)

He then feels Desna's healing touch and is relieved... a little (12/23 hp).  The unrelenting beast in front of Jokad keeps him squarely focused on reality: one mistake and he is dead.

"I had enough of your stinking breath!" he growls through gritted teeth.  "Time to die!"

He raises his sword for another strike.


OOC:  OK here we go... looks like *Init 21*, *Hit AC 24* for *10 damage*
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1527156/
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1527157/


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Danth swears as the quasit disappears again, and the rest of the group has been around him long enough to know that he doesn't curse often. The frustrated priest quickly takes stock of the situation, and moves to aid Jokad. "Holy Sarenae, Light of the World, bring thy healing to Jokad, who does you service by slaying the enemies of Light." He places his hand upon the Shoanti's shoulder, and sends waves of healing into the man.

*
Initiative: 9
Drop Command for Cure Light Wounds for 9 points


[sblock=Current Spells]
Current Spells Readied
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
[/sblock]
*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 14, 2008)

OOC:  Oh yeah!  Now we're talkin'.  I'm back with a vengeance  

hp 21/23, AC 17


----------



## hewligan (Mar 14, 2008)

*Round 3 Initiative Order, The Cathedral of Wrath*

OOC: Had to roll for Jovik. Assuming he is going to wait for Erylium to appear and then hit her for six with his bow and arrow. Initiative 12 

OOC: Initiative of 24 for Erylium, 13 for Sinspawn. Order of combat: Erylium, Jokad, Kael, Sinspawn, Jovik, Danth .... Jovik's roll to come.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Round 3, The Sinspawn hits the dirt*

Erylium appears in the top right corner of the room, up against the wall of the raised dais, although she hovers effortlessly off the ground.

Once again, and with a barked command, she summons some demonic bird of prey, its wings dark and slimy, its beak seeming to be formed of raw flesh and bone. It spirals from her, swooping hard and fast towards Kael.

Erylium does not vanish after her summoning is complete. She moves to unlatch a small dagger at her hip, and hovers poised.

Jokad, however, is anything but poised. His attack is crude, but forceful. He does the good-old-fashioned shoulder barge, and catches the Sinspawn unprepared for such an undignified attack. While the beast tries to regain its balance, Jokad thrusts forward with his sword, skewering the Sinspawn through the gut and up towards the throat. It gurgles a little, as a wash of dark blood spills over the barbarian's hands, and then it is still, slipping from the blade into an undignified heap.

Kael, realising that he is not going to be able to make it all the way to Erylium in time, thrusts the wand upwards at the fiendish bird that is swooping towards him. He misses, but the bird loses its dive and turns sharply to right itself for another try.

Jovik sees his chance, and sends a second arrow out towards Erylium. The arrow bounces harmlesly off the wall behind the quasit queen.

Danth casts his healing magic, and Mandraiv goes charging up the dais towards the quasit.

OOC: Below is the end of round (beginning of round 4) positions. Initiative and actions please.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 17, 2008)

OOC:  Is the quasit hovering near enough to the groud to attack it in melee or must we use range weapons?


----------



## hewligan (Mar 17, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is the quasit hovering near enough to the groud to attack it in melee or must we use range weapons?




You can reach her. She is hovering above the raised dais, and is about four feet from the ground. The ceilings are too low to make it so that she would ever be able to get out of the reach of a melee attack, except perhaps by escaping out of the passage back the way you came in.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 17, 2008)

Kael attempts to jab at the fiendish bird with his wand, however he obviously needs some practise with it.

OOC

Post #580 - Initiative (1d20+2=14) 

Post #580 - Wand Attack on Bird (1d20+1=5, 5d6=20)


----------



## frostrune (Mar 17, 2008)

Jokad tosses the body of the sinspawn to the side as he vaults up the stairs, desperately trying to get to the demon before she disappears again.



OOC:  By the map Jokad should be able to reach her with a single move action so I will attack when I get there.

Init 16, Hit AC 15 for 7 damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1530014/


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2008)

Jovik may be a small village lad, but he knew the best way to fight magic was with magic. He drops his bow, and draws Goblin Hook as he races up the stairs to attack the flying thing. Jovik gets a step ahead of Jokad and races around the other side. Goblin Hook flashes in the dim light as Jovik brings the dagger from an unexpected angle towards the demon.


[sblock=OOC]
Thanks Hew. Sorry about my abscence. Life has been way too hectic. Lots of exams to give this week, but it should get better each day.

Jovik should also be able to reach the demon with a move of 30', but on the opposite side of Jokad (the north stairs)

Jovik Init Post 582 (1d20+3=19) 

Jovik Bluff Post 582 (1d20+7=25) 

Jovik attacks Post 582 (1d20+3=21, 1d4+2=6) 

Jovik Sneak attack damage Post 582 (1d6=5) 

Woot! Please let her be susceptible to sneak attacks! With that bluff she'll have a hard time and will face 11 damage from a magical blade, hopefully that won't heal!

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2008)

Danth rushes forward to aid Kael against the fiendish bird, while his other companions rush to attack Erylium. The young priest nearly drops his morningstar as he swings at the creature, only the thing about his wrist keeping the weapon from bouncing into the nearby pool.



*
Initiative: 19
Attack: Natural 1
*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: Apologies, I have been very busy at work and on top of that I have not been feeling well. I will post an update tomorrow.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 20, 2008)

OOC

I'm sorry, did you somehow think we would accept anything less then the sacrifice of your mind, body, and soul.

Freakin' wuss, scrot up.

*grins*

Seriously, feel better soon and no worries, we're a cool bunch.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 21, 2008)

*Round 4*

OOC: Initiative order: Jovik (19), Danth (19), Erylium (16), Jokad (16), Kael (14), Mandraiv (8), Hawk (5)

Jovik goes off at a tear, flying up the stairs to confront the quasit. She is buried deep in some incantation she is casting, and does not seem to notice the rogue's rapid advance. At the last moment, as the thief steals into her view, she tries to dart higher to avoid his blade, but Jovik leaps up, pushing with one foot off the back wall of the cathedral to gain some height, and striking her hard with his dagger.

She screams in pain and rage, her spell lost, and her fury complete.

Danth sees the hawk swoop towards him. It seems intent on grabbing Kael's wand. He strikes at its spiraling form, missing rather pathetically, but at least putting off the hawk long enough to make it have to return for its dive.

Erylium thrusts her little dagger back into her belt and darts down with teeth and claws against Jovik. She claws at his face, the loose fabric of her robes filling his nose with the smell of death. Her nails bite deep (claw hit, claw hit, bite miss ) and  causing a single thick cut to this cheek (total 2hp damage ).

OOC: The claws have poison in them, so I need you to make a DC 14 fortitude save or suffer 1d4 dexterity damage. Only 1 save, though as only 1 claw did damage.

Jokad roars up the stairs, swinging hard but without the precision needed to hit the quasit (20 or better to hit, so you know). She looks concerned now. She did not want to get cornered by two of the more dangerous looking opponents. You can see her considering her escape.

The hawk swoops in again, its focus on the wand. Kael manages to get in a quick stab of the wand as it approaches, but his thrust is errant and the bird continues its stretched lunge.

Mandraiv comes over to help Kael and Danth, his morningstar swinging hard at the hawk, catching it from behind (rolls a 20 attack). SPLAT! He hits it hard (6hp damage ), leaving a greasy bird-mess over his morningstar.

OOC: initiative and actions for round 5. Looks like Erylium wants to escape. She is at -5hp.

OOC: Apologies for the delay. As mentioned, I have been sick. Was off work yesterday feeling very sorry for myself. Still not 100%, but I have a 4 day weekend to recover, so all things considered shouldn't really grumble.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 21, 2008)

Jokad screams to Jovik, "Don't let this thing escape!  Grab her and bring her down!"

You see him drop his sword as the muscles in his legs flex ready to spring.


OOC:  Jokad's plan is to try and grapple the demon.  If he can get past her AO his size advantage should almost guarantee success.

Grapple provokes an AO, if she hits me attempt is ruined

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1533779/
Init 3 (yuck), Melee touch 16, Grapple check 10 + size modifers


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

The young priest pauses a moment to look at the reamins of the bird, and then turns and charges toward Erylium, shouting as he goes. "Feel the justice of Sarenae!" he cries, slamming his morningstar down upon the foe.

*
Initiative: 13
Attack: 22
Damage: 7 *


----------



## hewligan (Mar 23, 2008)

OOC: If no other players post updates before Monday AM GMT, then I will assume actions for their characters and move things on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't been around for the last month. My new job has me a lot busier than I expected. I may not be able to get back into this game, but I appreciate you keeping Mandraiv around. If anything changes I will let you know.[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 23, 2008)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sorry I haven't been around for the last month. My new job has me a lot busier than I expected. I may not be able to get back into this game, but I appreciate you keeping Mandraiv around. If anything changes I will let you know.[/sblock]




Please see the OOC thread. The current plan is to "retire" Mandraiv after the Catacombs and have him remain as a resource in Sandpoint. Someone that the guys can go to for local historical knowledge, and other bits and bobs. We all enjoy the character, and it was the first time anyone had ever asked to play an older character in any of my games, but frequent posting is essential. Heck, even 2 or 3 days between posts can drive me MAaaAD


----------



## hewligan (Mar 24, 2008)

*Round 5, Making Good The Escape?*

OOC: Initiative order: Jovik (14), Kael (13), Danth (13), Erylium (8), Jokad (3), Mandraiv

Kael, Danth, and Jovik change their positions slightly to allow more targeting of the quasit, with Kael unfortunately unable to get near enough to make a touch attack. He holds back at the bast of the stairs to the dais.







Jovik, hearing and understanding his friend's order to bring the quasit down, leaps at her feet and tries to grapple her. She darts a few inches to one side, and then flies at him, upsetting his balance and pushing him onto the back foot. (OOC: rather poor grapple miss).

Kael, knowing that he cannot get too close to the melee, slips out his sling, loads a stone, and spins it loose. It strikes the quasit, but bounces harmlessly off of her cloak (OOC: missed by 1).

Danth, slipping into position at the back of the dais, smacks hard with his morningstar, and crack, it hits hard off the shoulder of the quasit, pulling a gurgling, hissing scream from her throat.

OOC: Erylium now at -5hp +1hp fast healing - 7hp = -11hp. She doesn't look too bad yet, to be honest.

And then she responds. Her venom turns to Danth now, the pain in her shoulder focusing her fury. She spits a cursed spell at him, the language to ancient to decipher, the command too short to prepare against. She darts forward then, her right hand glowing with the faintest cold light.

Danth can feel the draining energy that reaches out towards him, can taste the metallic evil that emanates from it. She moves too fast for him, though, and is inches from his face, her finger about to touch his forehead, and then a second of inspiration hits him. He kicks up hard, catching her elbow and forcing her right hand up, just as he in turn falls back. Erylium curses, her attack foiled (OOC: she misses her touch attack)

Jokad moves to grapple the quasit, but her movement towards Danth has taken him away from his lunge (OOC: you all need 20 to hit her!). She turns at his misplaced lunge, and tries to swipe him with her claw in retaliation. She hits, drawing blood (2hp damage , please roll a save versus DC14 fortitude or suffer 1d4 dex damage for 1 hour).

Mandraiv, unable to offer much in the way of assistance, starts shouting encouragement. It is strange to hear from the old man, but he is clearly caught up in the action.

OOC: end of round, lots of misses  Please post initiatives and actions for round 6. Please note that Erylium just missed with one of her better spells, so she may well try and flee again this coming round. She is at -11hp, but heals 1 hp per round. She doesn't look very badly damaged (less than half).


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 24, 2008)

With an eye on his friends movements, as well as the quasit, Kael looks for the right moment to dart forward and try and shock the small, foul beastling with his wand.

OOC

Post #593 - Initiative (1d20+2=8) 

Post #593 - Shock Grasps Wand Attack on Quasit (1d20+1=19, 5d6=13) 

I'm sorry for not posting for this past round, I've been pretty sick, these past few days, but I'm feeling a lot better now. Sorry.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 24, 2008)

OOC:  Hewligan - it may not matter but remember a grapple check is a melee touch attack, armor and natural armor bonuses to AC do not count.  

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1536279/
Made the FORT save vs her poison (15; vs DC 14 FORT)

HP 19/23, AC 17


IC:  Jokad growls in frustration at the quickness of the little demoness and pauses for a brief second to examine the wound left by her razor sharp claws.

"Ware!",  he shouts, "the little rat has poison."

He crouches low and his eyes narrow menacingly.  "One more time devil-bitch, then I stop playing nice."

He lunges to grapple her again.


OOC:  Init 10; AHHHHH... more misses.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1536301/

After the miss, he uses his move action to draw his trusty battle axe.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2008)

"Bring her down!" calls Danth, again aiming a blow of his morningstar against the crafty foe. The young priest's aim is dead on as he slams his weapon down upon Erylium!


*
Initiative: 8
Attack: 23 (Natural 20, critical threat...roll to confirm: 22 - WOOHOO, CRITICAL!)
Damage: 10 - Not a very good roll for a crit, but I'll still take it. 

OOC to Hewligan: Don't forget if Erylium flees, we all get AoO's against her! If she moves before Danth and tries to escape, please use the roll above as his AoO!
*


----------



## hewligan (Mar 25, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Hewligan - it may not matter but remember a grapple check is a melee touch attack, armor and natural armor bonuses to AC do not count.




Yeah, I know, but this little quasit is pretty stacked in the AC department. AC 22, according to the book, although I used GM fiat to reduce that to 20. Touch is 17, flat footed is 17. So you got close, darn close, but you missed. You would have hit if I had judged down the touch from 17 to 15 along with the AC from 22 to 20, but I didn't have that in mind, and I still wanted Erylium to be a tough fight (just not so tough that you guys can never hurt her).


----------



## hewligan (Mar 25, 2008)

*Round 6: Oh Gosh, Squash that Quasit!*

OOC: Order of initiative: Jokad (10), Erylium (8), Jovik (8), Danth (8), Kael (8), Mandraiv

Jokad lunged again at the hovering quasit, his rage at his inability to snare her is all too evident. Once again she rises and flits just out of reach. He bellows his feelings for all to hear, and proceeds to unlatch his battle axe. He likes his new sword, its balance is fine, but there are certain times when a good old axe is needed to cleave a head in two.

Erylium nimbly dodges the Shoanti, and returns her attentions to the young priest, Danth. She lunges at him, seemingly too focused on hurting this human to seek an escape route. She claws hard at him, and then bites down towards his exposed neck. He shoulders her away, but finds himself bleeding from the forehead. She must have caught him with her claw. The pain is pretty bad, and the blood is annoying as it stings your eyes.

OOC: hits with one claw doing a massive 2hp damage. Please roll against a DC 14 fortitude save or take 1d4 dexterity damage (please roll save and damage if any).

Jovik too decides to leap for the grapple, but misses embarrasingly, finding himself on his rear end looking at the ceiling. The quasit swipes for him as he falls, but misses.

Then comes the crashing hit from Danth. His morning star swings hard into the distracted quasit, hitting the side of her skull. She smashes into the wall, and almost falls the ground under the impact, but steadies herself and manages to beat her wings to take her above your heads again. The weapon hit with some strength, and she was too shocked to scream. Blood rolls in thick rivulets from the punctured mess that is the left side of her face and jaw. Her eyes focus on Danth, already her main target, and their is pure hatred reflected there.

Update: I have decided to roll a sling attack for Kael in light of his inability to get near enough to do the touch attack

Kael takes out another slingshot. He is getting short of good, balanced stones. Something to look out for when he gets back to town. He rolls it briefly between his fingers as he slides it into the pouch of the sling. It feels right. The distance is difficult, and that blasted quasit is moving around like a goblin on whisky, but he is feeling confident. He spins, and releases. It makes a slight fizzing noise as it whines through the air, before making contact with the little demon's chest. She lets out an almost comical "ouch" as the stone hits.

OOC: hits with a 21, does 2hp damage 

Mandraiv swings last. He is no warrior, and his attack is misplaced and mistimed. He seems determined, though, and prepares himself to try again.

The quasit starts shimmering, as if ready to turn invisible again.

OOC: Erylium now at -22hp. She will heal 1hp at the start of her turn in round 7.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 25, 2008)

"Play time is over.  Try and dodge _this_!"

Jokad lunges forward unexpectedly jabbing the head of his axe into the creature's gut.  This action didn't allow the killing edge to be brought into play but it slammed her hard against the wall with a satisfying crack.


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1537892/
Init 9, Hit AC 24 for 8 dmg



OOC:  roger on the AC bit Hewligan.  Thanks.

Also if she is casting a spell or using a spell-like ability, she will provoke an AO from each of us that threaten her unless she makes the appropriate concentration check.  Supernatural abilities do not provoke AOs.

My apologies, I'm not usually a rules lawyer but I seem to playing one on this thread.  

While I'm at it I'll roll a miss chance in case she does turn invis... 24% yuck 
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1538053/


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2008)

"Stop trying to grab her and slay the foul beast!" cries Danth, shaking off the effects of the quasit's poison. The priest steps forward again, swinging his weapon, but this time the morningstar whooshes through the air beneath the flying foe.


*
HP: 15/17
Fort Save: 24
Initiative: 13
Attack: 9
*


----------



## Fenris (Mar 25, 2008)

After falling, Jovik is slow to get up and moving again. He swing Goblin Hok, but misses well wide.


[sblock]
Sorry Hew, life has been crazy. I keep hoping it will slow down a bit. it should.

Jovik Init Post 600 (1d20+3=4)

Jovik attacks post 600 (1d20+3=14, 1d4+2=6) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 27, 2008)

Kael fires off another sling attack at the foul quasit.

OOC

Post #601 - Initiative (1d20+2=8) 

Critical threat - Post #601 - Sling Attack (1d20+3=23, 1d4=3) 

Crit Confirmation roll (no crit) - Post #601 - Critical Confirmation Roll (1d20+3=6, 1d4=1)


----------



## hewligan (Mar 27, 2008)

*Round 867, The Bitch Bites The Dust*

OOC: Initiative order: Danth (13), Jokad (9), Kael (8), Erylium (6), Jovik (4), Mandraiv

The little demonic sorcereress is definitely fading into invisibility once again. She flits up towards the ceiling, as if readying her escape.

"Stop trying to grab her and slay the foul beast!" cries Danth, shaking off the effects of the quasit's poison. The priest steps forward again, swinging his weapon, but this time the morningstar whooshes through the air beneath the flying foe.

Jokad, however, is not so unlucky.

"Play time is over. Try and dodge this!" he screams at her, a smile cracking his face.

Jokad lunges forward unexpectedly jabbing the head of his axe into the creature's gut. This action didn't allow the killing edge to be brought into play but it slammed her hard against the wall with a satisfying crack. She hangs there, on the edge of the blade, on the edge of death.

But she is not dead.

At least, not until a shiny rounded slingshot thuds deep into her left eye socket, burying itself amid the ichor. She doesn't let out a single sound, just slumps, lifeless, on the axe, killed by the stunning force of the blow, and a single amazingly well-placed stone from a sling. Kael cannot help but feel a sense of accomplishment. A spent sorcerer isn't so useless after all!

Not so much David and Goliath, perhaps, but a relief none-the-less.

Erylium is dead. Properly dead. Not just sort of half-dead waiting to heal, but actually "stone embedded in brain, axe embedded in gut" dead. Congratulations.

You are left panting, catching your breath, clustered around the body of the little quasit. At last Mandraiv breaks the silence.

"I think we cleared the place out, but this room, this cathedral, has the stench of evil to it. I am worried about that pool that the Sinspawn crawled from. Perhaps there are more?"

He wanders off to the pool, just a few feet away, and stares into it.

"Empty, dirty, reddish water. Nothing else. Perhaps it is a summoning pool? I am sure it was bubbling or something when we came in, but it is still now."

OOC: Congratulations!!! You have all but completed the Catacombs of Wrath. Please post any follow up actions and questions. You can search, act, etc. here. As soon as we exit the Catacombs are return to town I am going to be asking you all to level up!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

"Well fought, my friends," says Danth, a slight smile on his face as he wipes the gore and ichor away from his morningstar. "A true team effort!" The cleric then strides forward and claps the mage on the back. "And a nice shot to end it, Kael. We have certainly done good works today."

*Edit: Getting some names confused. Oops.*


----------



## frostrune (Mar 28, 2008)

Jokad smiles broadly as he regards his companions.  A scene that might be considered 'warm' except that he picks that moment to pluck the doll sized demon off the tip of his axe with a wet sucking noise.

He holds her up by a wing and eyes her corpse curiously.  "I say we throw her in a bag and take her back to town like the (sinspawn) head."

"The mayor wants us to be, you know, out there making the people feel safe.  A few ghastly trophies ought to inspire their confidence.  Right?"  He looks around for confirmation then shrugs.

"Besides, tavern stories have so much more impact when you got the evidence to back up your boast",   he grins.


"Jovik, might better check around for treasure... starting with that fine knife of hers.  I'll stand guard."

He unceremoniously tosses the demoness at Jovik's feet and bends down to retrieve the magical sword.  He casually wipes the gore from his blades and takes up a position back near the room's entrance to guard while the others search. 


OOC:  Well done my friends.  At this point Jokad wants to loot and get out of there.  The youth clearly has one thing on his mind, okay maybe three : beer, women, and food.

He will not be negligent of his duty however.  He will carry one of the dead town guards (and the quasit) out of the tunnels and generally help as needed.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 29, 2008)

Kael turns slowly, so as to survey the scene, before he kneels down next to Mal and pats the animals neck.

"We did what we must and the village is safer for it," says Kael with a weak smile on his face as he looks to his comrades. "She was definitely a tough little thing."

At that, Kael stuffs his sling back into it's pouch and moves to help his allies in their razing of the room, as they search for treasure, rewards, and clues.

OOC

Post #605 - Search Checks (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=10) 

A pair of search checks, if you need more crappy versions of those, then I'm your man.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 29, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> Post #605 - Search Checks (1d20+2=3, 1d20+2=10)
> 
> A pair of search checks, if you need more crappy versions of those, then I'm your man.




You fail to find the room you are standing in


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2008)

Jovik searches half-heartedly in the room, distracted by the shiny new knife Jokad had tossed him.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Search check Post 607 (1d20+6=13) 
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 29, 2008)

While Jokad stands guard in the seemingly deserted Catacombs, his companions move around searching the large room. Their hearts are not in it, sluggish from the many fights and many strange beasts they have come up against, and defeated, this day.

Mandraiv groans. "My old bones cannot take much more of this ..." he trails off, rubbing his sore arms, bruised from the combat.

The cathedral building stands largely empty. The walls are engraved with ancient symbols. Runes are repeated, the same seven pointed 'star' predominates, and the many images of Lamashtu, the demoness whose statue dominated the entrance room of the complex.

The little corpse of Erylium reveals little. She has a small pouch containing some golden coins (3 in total), but of an ancient mint that you do not recognise. On her head is a miniature tiara that looks like it might be worth a bit, if you can find a wealthy family with a little girl. It is the sort of item you think might raise 30-60gp in a bigger city like Magnimar, but you doubt there is anyone with the coin here in Sandpoint to buy an item so frivolous.

The only other item you find is an unholy symbol of Lamashtu that she wears around her neck. The item is obsidian, or similar, and again may be worth a bit of cash in a larger city, either as a curio, or to a worshiper of this dark demoness.

Her dagger ... well, that is another thing altogether. It is light, small, but very sharp. Jovik can feel the balance. It is made for throwing, and you already saw her throw it once and have it return to her. You guess it is magical, or at the very least she had cast some temporary spell on it. You will need to find someone who can cast some magic on it to determine its powers, but at the very least it feels like an excellent throwing dagger.

OOC: There is nothing else to find. Please post any in-character bits about leaving the Catacombs if you desire. I will be posting a LARGE progression post on Sunday to take the game towards its final act (for the time being, and the final act is a big one).


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2008)

Danth is weary; their efforts to clear out the catacombs, the searching, the combat...it is much more physical that the young priest is used to, despite his athletic appearance. "Well, it must be time to return to Sandpointe. I could use a hot meal and a warm bed. I can tell you, I will sleep well this night."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 30, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth is weary; their efforts to clear out the catacombs, the searching, the combat...it is much more physical that the young priest is used to, despite his athletic appearance. "Well, it must be time to return to Sandpointe. I could use a hot meal and a warm bed. I can tell you, I will sleep well this night."





"I think we all will" replies Jovik tucking the dagger into his belt for later examination and gathering up the few possesion of Erylium. 

"You know Jokad the girls back in town are prettier and more willing to give you a hug than this thing was, better stick to your axe." teases Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 30, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I think we all will" replies Jovik tucking the dagger into his belt for later examination and gathering up the few possesion of Erylium.
> 
> "You know Jokad the girls back in town are prettier and more willing to give you a hug than this thing was, better stick to your axe." teases Jovik.





"Swinging an axe isn't the only thing I can do well and unlike the rest of you, I don't plan on _sleeping_ well tonight," he throws a sly wink at Jovik.

"Let's be done with this foul business and get back to town.  I need a breath of fresh air and an ale or three to wash the foulness of this place from my palatte.  Oh yeah... and maybe a bath!"  He holds out his gore splashed and blood caked arms and laughs gustily at the absurdity of that last statement.


----------



## hewligan (Mar 30, 2008)

*The Return To Daylight*

The Stench of Death

It is difficult to disguise your mood, a mix of elation, exhaustion, and disgust. It has been a difficult day. A day of slaughter, and horrors. The sights of the Glassworks, the men, tortured and disfigured by the goblins, are still fresh in your minds. The melted statue that Kaijitsu Senior had become, the blooded, hollow eyes filled with opaque glass. As you rise out of the Catacombs, you can see that the Glassworks are crawling with activity. Town guards stand vigilant at every entrance. The windows are in the process of being boarded over. People, their faces down-cast, move amongst the carnage, removing corpses, chisel blow by chisel blow.

At your appearance there is a burst of activity. Relief is evident, tinged with excitement. A few younger guards crowd around you, leaving their horrific work.

"What did you find?"
"Is it true that there is a link to the hells below?"
"Nah, it is goblins, right? An entire army of them! I heard they are getting ready to attack the town. What have we done to deserve this?"

They pull back, seeing the exhaustion in your eyes, but also seeing the bundled corpse and hideous head that you carry.

"By Desna, that ain't no goblin, for sure!" one utters.

Who would want to be Mayor?

Kendra Deverin paces her office. She has heard your story, has nodded her head in silence at each gory point you raised.

"Hemlock will be back in a few days. Lets wait for him. It is pretty obvious that the goblins plan to attack us here en-masse. The journal you recovered from Tsuto makes that pretty clear. It would seem that we have two ways of dealing with things. We can either sit tight, get our defences up, and try to repel them when they come. Or, we can try and find some brave, and perhaps slightly insane, people who can take the fight to them. Either way, we need Hemlock and his troops in town."

She opens a large bottle of local whisky, a grain variety, potent and aromatic. She pours six stiff glasses of the stuff and passes them round, taking one herself. It is strange to see her drawing deep on the spirit, but when you follow suit the warmth it sends through your joints is welcome, and the slight numbing of your brain is even more welcome.

She coughs as the spirit sears her throat.

"Word is out. It is everywhere already. The men, the guards, they are good, but they are family men, and they have never had to witness such a procession of horrors ... well, not since the Late Unpleasantness...

You will find that people are bound to ask you a thousand questions. Try and not stir things up. We need you guys more now than ever. Heck, if it weren't for you five we would probably be days from attack and not even know it. I am incredibly grateful for what you have done. I just need you to keep doing it. Stay visible. Stay strong. We could be attacked at any time.

Now go, have a day off. Ha! I hope you can have a day off. Who knows? Who knows? I will see you the morning after next. Hemlock is due back then, and I think it would be best if you were there to update him in person!"

Cold Ale and Quiet Discussion

You head for The White Deer. You need a rest, and while The Rusty Dragon is as good an inn as any, you are guessing that Ameiko has probably closed it for a few days, what with the death of her father and brother, and her own imprisonment. You can always visit her later, but for now you need to rest.

The White Deer was a good choice. Garridan immediately clears you a private room, away from the noise. The inn is packed. It seems that everyone is out today, seeking communion in these times of trouble. People see you as you are guided through the throngs to the back room, and they fall silent. A few nod their heads at you in respect. A couple quietly raise their glasses. But there is respect here, and it seems that the people know that now is not the time to bother you.

"I will get my daughter to serve you. Any food, any drink, it is on the house. You just need to ask."

Warm steak pies and ice cold ale ... life feels better already.

After a period of quiet has passed, Mandraiv gets out the little journal you found on Tsuto. Now seems as good a time as any to investigate it.

OOC: I refer you back to posts 271 and 297. The journal seems to reference some form of impending goblin assault, and the woman in charge of the whole thing appears to be Nulia. Some god soul has posted their own PDF version of the above, including some of the notes that are scribbled in the margins. I recommend you read this: tsuto's journal PDF 

It looks like a trip up to Thistlepoint may be in order, but not now, not just yet! The goblins might attack, but surely not while you are having an ale! Not tonight!


----------



## hewligan (Mar 30, 2008)

OOC: Please post whatever you fancy doing during this evening. Mandraiv will leave shortly after he has dinner with you and will return to his abode. I want to remind you that the Cathedral is making a couple of healing potions for you, so that may be a good place to visit tomorrow. Mandraiv is now officially retired as a character. Any further involvement will be as a useful NPC local resource. He will leave the journal with Danth.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2008)

"This town is going to need us for a time, I feel," says Kael to his companions with a nod before taking a pull from his pint. "Although I am sure we are all of like mind on this, it should be said aloud...I feel we should stay until we can return them to their peaceful minds, don't you agree?"

As he speaks, Kael shares a meat pie with Mal, setting it upon the floor for the familiar.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield, Favored of Sarenae*

Danth eats a meatpie and sips at his ale as he rereads the notes in the journal that Mandraiv has passed to him. At Kael's words, the flame-haired priest looks up to regard his companions. "Certainly the townsfolk need us. But I think that, once Hemlock and his men return, that we should leave the defense of Sandpointe to them, and we should move to take the attack to our foe."

Danth takes another swig of ale. "I am not thirsty for more battle, but it is our duty to protect these people. And if we can catch our enemy off guard, while they are unprepared, it might be that we can inflict considerable damage upon them. Indeed, if our efforts are successful enough, it might be that we can keep them from assaulting the town at all."


----------



## frostrune (Mar 30, 2008)

"Such talk of doom and death can wait for another day,"  Jokad says with a dimissive sweep of his arm.  "Tonight we live.  Tonight we have won.  The tunnels are clear.  The goblins don't even know we rooted out their spies yet.  Let us enjoy this night as a well earned reward.  The goblins can wait for tomorrow."

With that he raises his mug and chugs until it is gone.

"Amryl!",  he shouts (surprising you that he knows the name of Garridan's comely daughter), "I'll need another mug of your Father's finest and another plate of whatever you're cooking."
More quietly he continues so that only she and the rest of you can hear, "... and maybe some happier company  <he smiles directly at her>?  This dour bunch would make a dwarven funeral dirge seem like a bawdy tavern tune."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2008)

Danth smiles handsomly, and nods at Jokad's words. "Fine, fine, my bawdy friend. Let us enjoy this night." The cleric closes the journal, and downs the remnants of his ale in one long quaff. "Another ale for me as well!" he calls.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 31, 2008)

Jovik sits quietly in the corner, his chair tilted back, feet on the table. He is tossing Erylrium's dagger absently in the air with one hand while drinking his ale with the other, occaisonally switching hands.

"I agree, once Hemlock gets back we need to take the fight to the goblins, slow down the attack at least to let the people here put up better defenses, or let reinforcements arrive, if any get sent."

"Which I doubt" replies Jovik bitterly after a hearty swig.

With a sudden crash, his chair legs hit the ground. "I need some fresh air. See you guys in the morning." And Jovik heads out by a backdoor into the night.

[sblock=Hewligan]
Jovik heads out into the cool night. This had always been his time, the time, the time that obscured his activities, the time when he found freedom. Now though, the events of the last few days had sullied the night. Jovik walks a bit looking up at the stars enjoying the cool evening breeze, relishing the quiet. The last few days had been harder on the young man than he had let on. In the heat of battle, it was kill or be killed, and instinct took over. Joivk had always trusted his instincts. He was proud of the gfact that he had not only lived but been of such an asset in battle as to draw the praise of a Shoanti warrior. Still though, this was far beyond stealing a few apples or even hiding cash from the town guards. This was life and death. Not only that now he was the one with responsibility, he was the one who had to protect the village, and his home, his family. He had always run from responsibility and here it had crept up on him. He didn't want it, but yet wouldn't run from it. Too much of his grandfather most likely. Still he hated it, and hated the goblins for forcing it on him. 

As he wandered in the evening, he came to think about the goblins. He never thought about goblins when he was about in the dark before, ignorance was bliss. Now that he knew the goblins were about, he wasn't afraid, he almost wished they would show up. He came across Farmer Kulian's fence. For old time's sake he hopped the fence and picked a few apples, until the dogs started barking. Jovik made his way back into the village proper eating his small prize, a salve almost to his soul to have stolen something. Not knowing where his feet were going Joivk avoided the main streets. No one was really about, they weren't out late with the goblins around. 

Jovik found himself suddenly standing in front of his house. He hadn't planned on coming here, but since he didn't know where he was going, his feet fell bac to old habits. He sat down on a rock watching as he finished the last of the apples. He sighs, stands and heads to the door and quietly knocks. As if he didn't even live there anymore. Actually he didn't he remembered with a small smile. His mother tenitively cracked open the door and when she saw Jovik embraced him in a crushing hug the simultaneously dragged him in. He was ready for the hug this time, and as she hugged and cried Jovik quietly slipped several gold coins into her pocket so well Mom didn't even know. Mom was crying and saying how she feared every knock would be the constables bringin word of his death and how she was glad to know he was alive een though she had heard we all come back, she didn't believe it, ut know she had seen him and on and on. He commotion drew the rest of the family. His brother came in and started ribbing the 'family's new warrior' and asking hundreds of questions. Then Father walked into the room and silence fell like the sea fog. A heartbeat or a hundred went by. Then Father said, "Why don't you stay for a drink?" 

Jovik, braced for the worst, smiled just slightly at this enourmous gesture on his father's part. "Sure, for a bit" he replied. Instantly his mother was a whirlwind of activity brewing tea and finding some small cakes as the men sat by the fire. Father didn't say anything else and Jovik was forced to related a bit of the events of the last few days, though it was glossed over in many areas keeping the Mayor's request in mind. After a bit though Jovik stood and said "I need to get going, I've had a long day" and despite his mother's protests headed towrds the door. He stopped as he stood there and turned to his father. "I've followed you instuctions so far" he says recalling his father's plead to not get himself killed. "I think Gramps would be glad to know" he says patting his belt where Goblin Hook was. A secret, Joivk had kept so many from his father and now he shared one with him.
With that Jovik stepped out and closed the door before his mother could get ahold of him again.


Back in the cool night air, Jovik walked a bit more until he came to the Hagfish. It was a bit less merry than after the first Goblin fight, but still he had many mates there and they know knew him not only as Jovik, but as a local hero. Someone was always ready to buy him a beer that evening and he even won a little at cards. He awoke the next morning in one of the room, Jesina, one of the barmaid whom he'd always had a crush on next to him, and a heck of a hang over. He stumbled out of the room and out into the morning sun. A sun he now almost hated, not only because it made it his head hurt, but it made the town brighter, and he saw more clearly the ravages of the goblins, the night concealed such blemishes. Sandpoint, the town he loathed and couldn't wait to leave a fortnight ago, now held some small value to him, even if it was childhood memories, and he hated to see it harmed.

OOC: Sorry Hew, I got carried away. Figured I make up for not posting so much of late with one big post.   
[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Mar 31, 2008)

LEVEL UP PLEASE.

All characters are now level 3. Please update your sheets. Congratulations!

EDIT: Jovik - very good post. I hope you didn't get that barmaid pregnant 

SECOND EDIT: I really need you all to update your characters to LEVEL 3 before I can move things on. Thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

*I've leveled Danth up, but I still need to pick a 3rd level feat. Other than that, he should be ready to go."*


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> LEVEL UP PLEASE.
> 
> EDIT: Jovik - very good post. I hope you didn't get that barmaid pregnant




OOC:
Your daddy said I took you just a little too far.
Tellin' other things, but your girlfriend lied 
You can't catch me cause the rabbit done died.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 3, 2008)

*The Return of Hemlock*

Four days pass. Autumn is deepening. The trees turning gold, the light at the encroaching of night staining the sky red. The rain comes and goes, washing the streets clean. Clouds boil off the edges of the horizon after that, never quite getting close enough to threaten a proper storm.

Jokad

Jokad has spent his days in exploration. After the party came pain. He awoke in a soft, clean bed, with light pouring in from the windows. His head was filled with colour and disjointed pain. A proper hangover, the type he seemed to spend his life running away from, was upon him. He had no memory of much of the evening. Upon Jovik's departure, he had ordered a round of spirits, and from there things had rapidly gone fuzzy. There were games of card, he thinks, and once Danth and Kael left him, he spilled out into the main room and continued his revellery.

The ... attentions ... he tried to lavish on Amryl had not got him very far, but then he doubted that a leering, drunk, rather boastful young man was an attractive sight.

So his head had hurt, and his muscles too.

He dealt with the hangover the way he always dealt with them - he escaped into the wilds for some fresh air and a cold swim.

Each day after that had seen him awake early, leave the inn, take to the surrounding lands, and explore. He had walked miles, swam in the local rivers, cleared his head, got out from the bustle of Sandpoint, and let the fresh air and cleansing winds heal his body. Each night he returned to town to share dinner with his friends, to share an ale, and to try, each time a little more successfully, to strike up a conversation with Amryl.

She liked him. He could tell. She would linger sometimes, and then move away too quickly.

But her father was always watching.

Jokad felt changed. Stronger for his exploits, quicker with a blade, but also more balanced, more at ease with his wildness. He hadn't tamed himself. He would never tame himself, would rather die first, but he felt in control of the wildness that was such a part of him.

OOC: Just trying to build an explanation for the addition of a level as ranger.

Danth

The priest did as he knew he should. He made his presence known. He split his days between the church and the guard. He was becoming a welcome sight in both roles. People stopped him often, asking for a blessing, or pressing some small token of gratitude into his hands, from a copper to an apple, to, in the case of one old woman, a little wooden religious symbol.

He dedicated himself to renewing his connection with Saranrae. He felt her power strengthen him. He worked with the local priests to perform the cleansing of the old Catacombs. He felt the thick crust of evil slowly peel from those places. He was present at the funerals of the men who worked in the Glassworks, working to comfort the many left behind to cope with the death of their loved ones.

He kept himself furiously busy, but the whole time, at the back of his mind, was the niggling worry that he should be returning rapidly to Murimar to address the request for him that had arrived. Things were more pressing here, of that he was sure, and more importantly, the people had taken to him, and needed him, and so he would stay.

OOC: You receive the 2 Cure Light Wounds potions that were being prepared for the party. Please distribute as you desire.

Kael

Mal enjoyed the short period of rest. He would curl up in front of the fireplace and snooze while his young master read, or shared a drink with friends, or, as he did on one occassion, went gambling with Jovik.

Kael joined Danth on his patrol duty for a few hours each day, letting Mal run around at his feet. He tried to fill the days, but the feeling of being stuck here, at least until Hemlock returned, was quietly driving him mad. He understood Jokad's need to escape the confines of the town each day, and wished he could join him, but he felt a sense of duty in town, felt the need to be visible, to try and calm the townspeople, to try and act as if things were returning to normal.

In truth he desperately wanted to say farewell to the responsibilities that had been thrust upon him. He would rather face a goblin one on one that sit here waiting for them to come calling.

Jovik

Four days can go very quickly when you are having fun. Money risked, money gained, and, unfortunately, lost once or twice. At cards, at dice, and wagers. He was a small time hero now, and that seemed to give him routes into games that had previously been closed to him. A seat at every table, as long as the table was in a bar or gambling den, and a drink for free to boot (well, most of the time). Not bad!

OOC: Roll 1d20 -6, that is how many gold pieces you gain (and yes, if it is negative I want you to subtract that number from your wealth!)

Being conspicous does not come naturally to you, though, and you find the parading around town a bit uncomfortable. Instead you prefer to just weigh in with the guards on the clearup - working with Danth to clear out the Catacombs, working on the horror scene that is the Glassworks, even helping to dig graves. Anything is better than walking around all day making small talk with concerned people.

At night, however, things are different. You have fun. You gamble, you carouse, you get lucky once or twice (and slapped once or twice), and you wake up with a headache one every single morning. This, surely, is as good as life gets?

Well, not really. You are bored of it. Sandpoint still feels constraining. It is tiny, everyone knows you, and it is impossible to reinvent yourself into the person you want to be when everyone knows you as Jovik, the cheeky one, the naughty one, the bad child, the failed fisherman. Sure, they call you Jovik The Hero now, laughing as they say it, but you are just as desperate for escape as you were last week. More so, if truth be told. Sandpoint is starting to feel VERY small.

The Evening of Day Four

On the evening of the fourth day, as the sky turns purple, and as the four of you sit down together for dinner at the White Deer (where you have finally persuaded Garridan to take your coin for your custom), a messenger comes to get you. You are ushered back to the Mayor's office where Keverin smiles warmly as you arrive. Sheriff Hemlock stands beside her. He looks exhausted, his cloak dusty from the road, his boots thick with mud. Mayor Keverin speak.

"Thank you for coming. Hemlock has returned from Magnimar with some soldiers to defend the town!"

The relief is evident in her voice. Hemlock moves forward.

"They have provided ten fully trained soldiers for the duration of the winter, at least five months! It is a welcome addition to our defences, but it may not be enough. Mayor Keverin has told me about the ... horrors ... that you uncovered. I thank you, the whole town thanks you. But it worries me. Some great evil is stirring below our fair town, and now the goblins are due to attack us. Can I see the notes you recovered from Tsuto?"

He flicks through the booklet, his face creased with concern.

"Nulia is leading these beasts? I thought she was dead, but now it makes it clear that she killed her father and fled. And what demonic influence is this that Tsuto talks of? I am concerned that if the goblins attack en-masse, then even with the soldiers from Magnimar, our town may perish."

Mayor Keverin interjects.

"Sherriff Hemlock and I have been discussing this threat. The Thistletop goblins command a small complex that sits atop an island off the coast, about six miles from here. They are a strong tribe, the strongest, and it seems that they may have gained control over the other tribes. We feel that our only chance of stopping their attack before it happens is to take out their leader. We don't think they would ever have planned an attack on Sandpoint on their own. They don't have the intelligence or acumen to form allegiences let alone plan an attack. Would you be willing to take the attack to them? To try and take out their leader before they arrive at the walls of Sandpoint?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2008)

Danth stands and nods. "I've already discussed this plan with my companions; A first strike against the goblins will weaken and demoralize them, and if we can kill or capture their leader, than so much the better." The young priest unconsciously touches the holy symbol of Sarenae that hangs from his neck as he continues. "It is the duty of the strong to protect the weak; evil must be opposed. I freely volunteer for this mission, to take the attack to our foeman. I am certain that the rest of my companions feel the same way that I do."


*OOC: Danth will give one of the potions of cure light wounds to Jokad, and the other to Jovik. The reasoning is that they are more likely to take damage in combat than Kael is, and that Danth can heal himself if seperated...*


----------



## frostrune (Apr 3, 2008)

Jokad's days outside of town call to his deeper soul.  The cool sea breeze stirs memories of a more bitter wind blowing across a craggy broken plain.  The spirits of his ancestors seem to call to him.  With greater clarity he recalls the lessons of his father.  He begins to 'think' like an animal and the logic greatly aids him in tracking both man and beast.  His prowess with arms increases as well.  His new clarity evokes images of his clan's ancient feud with the giant-kin of the Storval Plateau and he begins to practice the techniques used to establish dominance over the brutish monsters.

He rejoices daily in the fierce renewal of his birthright but ever do his thoughts trail back to the small town that has become his home and a certain wild-eyed girl that has caught his eye.  A very real danger grows somewhere to the north; a threat he must face to save a group of people he hardly knows.  Someone philosophical might question this course but to Jokad it just seems 'right'.  No further thought is wasted on why.

This past night he returned with some wildflowers he found still struggling against winter's swift approach and early this morning he left them in Garridan's barn knowing that Amryl will surely find them when she goes to milk their cow.

He finds himself daydreaming about how she will 'reward' him when the guards at the northern gate hail him.

It seems there will be no running free this day.  Sheriff Hemlock has returned and his presence has been requested at the town hall.

______________________________________________________
<After the speeches of Sheriff Hemlock, Mayor Deverin, and Danth's elloquent response> 

Jokad also stands and claps a strong hand on Danth's shoulder in confirmation.  He looks directly at Sheriff Hemlock and Mayor Deverin and speaks in a voice low and menacing, "Can't ever kill enough goblins.... and I ain't much for waiting."

"I stand ready to take the fight to their burrows."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 3, 2008)

OOC

Post #625 - Wealth Adjustment (1d20-6=4)  - Looks like 4 GPs.

Okay, I totally misread that sentence, that was meant for Jovik, not Kael. Feh.

Sorry.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

Jovik wins and loses coin over the next few days, but ends his spree up a few coins Jovik Gambling Post 626 (1d20-6=3) 
not bad considering he didn't pay for anything else during that time.

But despite his time, which a few weeks ago would have seemed like paradise, Jovik find the town oppresive, his drinking, gambling and carousing are really just ways of getting his mind off the horrors the he saw and the horrors here in town. Every building seemed like a prison, every person a jailor. Jovik needed freedom like a fish needs water and the longer he waited the worse it was getting. He took his stuff from his house and had made that jump to adulthood the way he wanted to. But now he wanted out, desperately. He needed new drinks, new sights, new loves. A change.


So when the mayor asks them to attack Sandpoint Jovik immediately jumped up and said "Hell yes!", taking Hemlock by surprise, both from startling him but that this young theif he was chasing just a few months ago was now volunteering to put his life on the line to defend the town.

But for Jovik it meant leaving town, getting away. The cliffs were dull these days, and he hungered for new sights, even battle was getting to be a craving for him now.

OOC: Thanks for the CLW potion. I weanted to get the new dagger checked out during this time as well.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 4, 2008)

"I'm with Danth on this, you can count on Mal and I, Mayor...Sheriff," says Kael as he looks from the mayor to the sheriff and back again. "Whatever power I can muster from my blood is at Sandpointe's service."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jovik: the dagger is a +1 dagger of returning.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Jovik: the dagger is a +1 dagger of returning.




OOC: Sweet. I think you're messing with me for not going with a TWF rogue   Actually this works out very well, I was afraid to throw my other dagger against Elyrium, weapon focus here I come (in 3 levels).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Danth turns his attention back to the Mayor and Sheriff Hemlock. "I would like to better equip myself before assaulting the goblin stronghold, though. Is there a place in town where we can secure better weapons and armor?"


*I'm not even sure how much accumulated wealth we have...we might not even have enough?*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 4, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth turns his attention back to the Mayor and Sheriff Hemlock. "I would like to better equip myself before assaulting the goblin stronghold, though. Is there a place in town where we can secure better weapons and armor?"




Hemlock glances at the mayor, as if seeking some for of agreement. She shrugs, nods, seems unconcerned.
Lad, if you need armour, we will GIVE you armour. If you need weapons, just ask. We don't have anything ... exotic, but we have most things here in the garrison.

What exactly were you thinking off? We have chainmail, splint mail, breastplates, heck, we could possibly put together some half plate ... although it would delay things a day or two to get them fitted to you. Weapons wise - you can get as much ammo for your bows, slings, crossbows, as you desire. We have swords of most types, daggers, clubs, morningstars, and so on. You get the idea, lad. If you are just looking for simple kit, then follow me and I will get you sort.

If, however, you are looking for arcane stuff ... Sandpoint isn't really the place."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: Treasure recap: If you cannot recall what you have picked up in the Catacombs, let me know and I will repost the items (with assumption that you have had sufficient down-time for anything remotely magical to be identified by now).

Also, once you have let me know how you want to kit up, I will post the big "leaving town" update, and let you get on to the final act in the Burnt Offerings adventure.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2008)

At Hemlock's offer of equipment Jokad looks to danth for permission before blurting, "I could use some steel armor, a breastplate if you have one to fit me."

"We're also gonna need a lot of torches or sunrods.  I'm guessing we're going to be underground most of the time."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2008)

Danth nods his thanks to the mayor and the sheriff. "A breastplate should serve fine, for now. As appealing as the half-plate sounds, I do not think we should delay much longer in taking the attack to the goblins."


*I certainly wasn't keeping track of treasure. I think Fenris might have been?*


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I certainly wasn't keeping track of treasure. I think Fenris might have been?*




OOC: yeah, yeah I was. Lessee now, I think it came to 45,987 gp all told last I checked.















 Alright no. I haven't kept track either. I may have some time to dig through and see what we got this weekend.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC

I'll compile a treasure list and post it later tonight, I just finished my last block of courses (maintaining a 3.6 is a slight pain, but it's my own limit, no one elses) and I did okay (As and Bs).

Anyhow, the next block is starting up, now, so no stress for a few more weeks. 

Work, eh...it's work.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC: Anyone that wants breastplate armour can have it, but it will be made clear in the handing over that this is a loan (by taking it you are in effect meaning that if the attack does come, a few guards will be slightly less well armoured), and it is hoped that you will return it when you all come back victorious. You are planning on coming back victorious, right?

Boot and suit up as required. You can buy any standard item in Sandpoint that costs less than 50gp, but above that you are doing to need to run the item past me first.

Lets get the treasure thing sorted. If Friadoc doesn't post a list by tomorrow morning I will go and investigate what you collected and let you guys know.

I want to get you shipped up and moved out of town on Sunday, so expect a big sending off post then.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 5, 2008)

Jovik will scour Sandpoint for any more Harpy Musk. Other than a last beer, he is ready to go.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC

What follows is the treasure list for the Heroes of Sandpoint, as complete as I can make it.

Also, it is now a file on my system, as well as a post, so I'll add to it as we continue from here on out. 

[sblock=List]
24g 30s 8cp

Pack Horse for Kael (gift from Aldern)

Masterwork Theive's Tools (Jovik snagged them)

Fire Agate Ring - 
Blue Marble Ring - 
Gold Band - 

6 Pouches of Gold Dust
8 pouches of silver dust

Dagger (Jovik snagged, worth 10gp)

Cloak of the Guard (Midblue, trimmed in white), for each person, which was accompanied with a pouch of 30 GP for each, as well.

Scroll - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2)

Magic Sword - +1

Silver Dagger - 

Masterwork Handaxe - 

Old Book - Unknown contents

Bottle of Wine

Wand of Shocking Grasp (Kael snagged) - Unknown 

Charges

+1 Dagger of Returning (Jovik snagged)

Tiara - Unknown worth. maybe 30-60 gp

3 ancient gold coins, unknown worth

Unholy symbol of Lamashtu

Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jokad)

Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jovik)
[/sblock]

So, I think we've some appraisals needed and, also, identifies, if needed.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC: Friadoc - thanks for making the list. I have updated it with appraisal and identify information, have added a few items I or you forgot, and have debited a little coin to take account of the cost of getting this work done (albeit at a discount since you are heroes):

[sblock=List]
24g 30s 8cp
10 platinum pieces (on the corpse of Tsuto)

Pack Horse for Kael (gift from Aldern)

Masterwork Thieves' Tools (Jovik snagged them)

Fire Agate Ring - 20gp value
Blue Marble Ring -  8gp value
Gold Band - magic detected, will cost 100gp to get it identified (just the pure cost of the material components, the local sage is willing to cast it for free except for the cost of the pearl that the spell will consume)

6 Pouches of Gold Dust (worth 50gp EACH, so 300gp in total)
8 pouches of silver dust (worth 5gp each, so 40gp in total)

Dagger (Jovik snagged, worth 10gp)

Cloak of the Guard (Midblue, trimmed in white), for each person, which was accompanied with a pouch of 30 GP for each, as well.

Scroll - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2): Mandraiv had this, but will pass it on to Danth for the next section of the adventure.

Scroll - Burning Hands (CL 3rd) - I forgot to mention it but was levitating in the room with the wine, etc.

LongSword - +1 (taken by Jokad)

Silver Dagger - non-magical, but useful against creatures resistant to normal weapons (hint)

Masterwork Handaxe - unclaimed

Old Book - Written in abyssal, you have it deciphered in parts by an old sage who runs a sort of shop/museum. He says it is worth about 100gp in a place like Magnimar. He offers you 80gp for it, saying he literally cannot afford any more. Your call whether you sell it.

Bottle of Wine - just nice wine, to be honest. Something to enjoy together later.

Wand of Shocking Grasp (Kael snagged) - 23 remaining charges 

+1 Dagger of Returning (Jovik snagged)

Miniature Tiara - worth 50gp in a place like Magnimar

3 ancient gold coins, appraised as worth about 5gp each (simply for the heavy gold content)

Unholy symbol of Lamashtu - worth 10gp and can be sold locally if required.

Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jokad)

Cure Light wounds potion (issued Jovik)
[/sblock]

Please read the expanded block and let me know who wants to claim what, and also if you want to spend the 100gp to identify the gold band (you can use the gold dust to pay for it if you want).


----------



## hewligan (Apr 6, 2008)

*Leaving Sandpoint*

OOC: Please make any posts for the equipment thread above first please! Lets get that taken care of before we next reach combat.

IC:

It is early the next morning, too early perhaps, that you have gathered at the central garrison. Sheriff Hemlock has had his armourer work through the night for you, fitting the breastplates down to your rough measurements. Quite simply, there is not time for it to ever be fitted perfectly, but you are surprised by just how good a job the old, thickly bearded armourer has done. He is clearly not happy with his work, tutting as he fits it to you, offering some small retorts to his own shoddy craftsmanship. "Should have turned the waist in", "Needs another hole in the strap, you old fool" and the like. But he has done a great job, and those of you have have opted for the armour are glad for it.

OOC: Please update your character sheets to take account of the new armour and any equipment from above that you claim.

IC:

When he is finished, and you are ready to leave, Hemlock walks with you towards the north gate.

"It is a six mile walk, or so. You take the road all the way, past the Old Lighthouse, and then along the coast. Eventually you will start to veer away from the coast, skirting along the edge of Shank's Wood. Beyond that are the small mounds we call 'Pauper's Graves', and then the Nettlewood. The Thistletop goblins like within the Nettlewood, or at least they live on an island just off the coast, but you have to go through the Nettlewood to get to the bridge that takes you to the island."

He pauses as you near the gate, not yet finished with his directions.
"What to do is, take the Lost Coast Road east until you hit the Thistle River. This is a mile or two after you start walking with the Nettlewood on your left. The river spills out into the sea just a shade east of the Thistletop island, so one route is to follow the river into the Nettlewood until you find a goblin trail. At worst, you will hit the north coast and should be able to see the island off the coast and correct your path."

He hands you a crude map.

"Beware, though. They may be goblins, but they are numerous, and their leader is strong, and you will be fighting on their terms! Come back to us in one piece. I am not sure what we will do if you fail. Good luck!"

He nods, turns, and trudges off through the muddied streets, turned slick by the rain that has been falling all morning.

It is time to leave.

As you move off, there is a shout from behind. A girl's voice. "Jokad, wait. Wait!"

Amryl runs from the back door of the White Deer, her long white dress held up a few inches as she moves swiftly across the street. Her eyes dart back to the door of the inn, as if checking to see if she is being watched.

As she approaches, she seems to sense everyone watching her, and blushes. She stops a little short.

Jokad moves towards her.

"I want you to come back. Promise me you will come back. For me."

He face turns deeper pink, almost scarlet. Jokad speaks to her. You cannot hear his words. She turns and runs back to the inn.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC

Although the act is expensive, I would definitely like to get the ring identified, as it is best to know our resources.

Also, Kael would like to have the masterwork handaxe and the scroll of burning hands issued to him, as he could use both.

As for the old book, Kael is a firm believer in knowledge not being evil, just what you do with it, so he sees no reason not to sell the book, especially if it is only to a collector.

Lastly, Kael would suggest picking up a few alchemical items, of which he is familiar with, to issue to Jovik (such as a tanglefoot bag, some smoeksticks and a thunderstone), as well as some useful items for the group (sunrods).

Plus, refresh some of our supplies, including sling bullets (plus another thunderstone, which is an awesome way to say 'Hi' when you start a fight via sling).


----------



## hewligan (Apr 6, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> Although the act is expensive, I would definitely like to get the ring identified, as it is best to know our resources.
> 
> ...




Well I agree with you, and I don't think in a PbF game that you can afford to wait for all members to agree on things like this, so:

You are 100gp worse off after paying for an Identify spell. The ring is:
+1 Ring of Protection (or in-game "the weak aura here suggests that it aids the wearer in deflecting and dodging blows against him.")

The masterwork hand axe and scroll are both yours.

There is an alchemist in town who, given the day warning, manages to produce 1 each of:

Thunderstone - Jovik
Thunderstone - Kael
Tanglefoot Bag - Jovik
Smoke stick - Jovik

Cost is 130gp for the above, plus the 100gp for the identify spell, so you are down to only 1 bags of gold dust left, and a 20gp credit left over from one you sold but did not fully spend!

You sell the book for 80gp, so that is added to the party total.

Slingshots, and 4 sunrods (1 each) will be provided free by the garrison.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2008)

OOC: Did Jovik get any more Harpy's Musk?

And How come so many things said 'Jovik snagged"?   

 

I'll claim the silver dagger as well. Aside from money that'll do Jovik.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 6, 2008)

Jokad recognizes the voice right away and you see him close his eyes and suck in a deep breath before turning to face Amryl.

He steps closer to the approaching girl, careful to place himself directly between Amryl and his other companions.  He squats lower and he speaks softly.  His words are lost on the wind and rain.

You see Amryl turn an even darker shade of red before nodding and running back toward the house.  When she is gone Jokad rises again laughing.

"Let us be done with this foul business and hurry back."   Your friend is smiling broadly despite the cold drizzle and wind.   

For Amryl
[sblock] Jokad looks seriously in Amryl's eyes for a long moment before speaking, "Don't worry, girl.  I'll be back...   <a smirk starts to cross his features> and maybe this time I can at least get a kiss for my efforts?"[/sblock]


OOC:  I say Danth should get the ring.  Everyone else has a magic item except him.  Beyond that Jokad is more than happy with his new sword and borrowed armor.  He will still take his share in coin however.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad recognizes the voice right away and you see him close his eyes and suck in a deep breath before turning to face Amryl.
> 
> He steps closer to the approaching girl, careful to place himself directly between Amryl and his other companions.  He squats lower and he speaks softly.  His words are lost on the wind and rain.
> 
> ...




"Maybe now you won't go rushing off down hallways alone against sinspawn eh Jokad? Not with Amryl awaiting your return." teases Jovik as hurries ahead, his heart light despite the weather and dangers ahead since he was out of Sandpoint at last.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2008)

*Danth would happily take the ring of protection +1; there is nothing else in our loot that he can really use, with the exception of cash of course. *

Danth leaves his suit of bronzed scale armor behind in town, happily donning his new breastplate. It would provide slightly more protection, and he knew he would need all the protection he could get once they engaged the goblins in battle. The young priest was slightly apprehensive of the coming trials, but knew he was in good company...between his stalwart companions and himself, he figured their chances were as good as the town's should the goblins launch their assault.

As his companions beging their journey, he eyes the rainy skies and shrugs. "At least this foul weather should work in our favor...it has probably sent the goblins into shelter; perhaps we will be able to catch them unprepared."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 8, 2008)

*The Thistle Tunnels*

The walk is thankfully short, and the rain holds off, for the most part. There is a dampness to the air - a heavy feeling, as if the sky itself is waiting the coming assault.

It would be wrong to say you didn't feel nervous. It was one thing fighting off a small goblin invasion in Sandpoint, quite another to walk into the very heart of goblin territory and attempt to take our the defenders, their leader, and the partly demonic girl that appears to be behind the "troubles" that Sandpoint has been subject to.

Hemlock's instructions are good. It is easy to find your way to the Nettlewood, and then further on to the small bridge that marks the crossing of the Thistle River. You stop here for a while, sitting on the cold stones of the river bank, watch the distant clouds broil. Once your breath is caught, and your courage steadied, you turn left and delve into the dark, tangled mass of the Nettlewood itself, moving north towards the distant shore.

The briars and thistles that grow so rampantly in the Nettlewood grow even more dense and tangled as you approach the shore. Although not quite dense enough to block the sound of waves crashing on the unseen shores to the west and north, the undergrowth is certainly thick enough to block sight and access to the coast. Few trees grow this close to the edge of the sea, but the briars themselves often reach heights to rival them.

You stop in a tiny clearing, around which the briars reach some 20 feet high.

The way ahead appears to be blocked by the thick mesh of thorned briars. You could cut your way through, perhaps, but that would take hours, possibly even days. As you stop to consider what to do next, perhaps even contemplating having to turn back, Jovik spots something. He moves gingerly to the wall of briars, and begins tugging at a patch. It resists for a second, and then appears to swing open, as if it is a door.

A four-foot tunnel wnds through the dense briars and nettles beyond this door. The floor is hard packed earth, with patches of wiry plants growing stubbornly here there. The clear cuts to some of the fresher branches makes it clear that this tunnel has been cut from the briars, and is maintained to stop it over-growing. It appears you have found a goblin tunnel through the impenetrable briar wall. Their lair must be close!

You navigate these short tunnels with some difficulty, snagging your clothes, and on occasion drawing tiny drips of blood from thin scratches. After a few painful minutes you reach a large cave like chamber. Above the thorny canopy grows thin enough that tiny slivers of sky can be seen, while below the ground consists of trampled dirt. To the west, the distant sound of sloshing waves echoes up from a hole.

Other than the hole (which is large enough to jump into, not that you should), there are passages to the north and to the east.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 11, 2008)

*Argh! The Goblin Dogs are Upon Us!*

You sniff around for a bit, peering into the hole, and inspecting the small clearing you find yourself in. The hole appears to be a natural land slip that has revealed a sea cave below. Or at least you guess it is a sea cave. You can hear the waves below, but the drop is deep and far, and you cannot see the bottom.

Eventually you decide to press on, and the right hand tunnel seems as good as any. It twists on for a few feet, opening out again. To the left is a musty, foul smelling chamber hacked into the natural bramble. The chamber floor is covered with matted, wiry fur. Well-gnawed bones lie scattered about the floor, and a dozen wooden stakes have been driven into the ground near the walls. The chamber, unfortunately, is not deserted.

There are four Goblin Dogs, their leashes tied to stakes (there are twelves stakes in all, so 8 dogs appear to be missing), straining and growling at you.

They are pulling hard on the wooden stakes driven into the ground, straining to reach you, but they are too far to make contact, and the stakes show no sign of failing.

Ahead, passing by the goblin dogs if you wish, the passage continues east for a few short feet before splitting north and south.

OOC: Actions please. You can avoid them if you want, although they are quite loud and agitated.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

"My gut says to kill them, but then our presence is the more quickly known. But still, I'd rather not have them loosed upon us later." says Jovik looking to the other for further direction.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 12, 2008)

"I fear Jovik is right," adds Kael, as he looks down to Mal, as if seeking the familiar's council. "Best to make it asquick as possible."

Taking up a stone, Kael will join in the ranged assault upon the goblin dogs.

OOC

Post #651 - Sling attack (1d20+3=23, 1d4=1) 

Post #651 - Critical Hit Confirmation (1d20+3=7, 1d4=1)  - Alas, not a crit.

Sorry for the belated posting, but work has been unusual this week, not to mention stressful, but I should be okay this weekend and into next week.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

Passing through the Nettlewood, Danth was thankful for the new armor he had received from the Sandpointe armory; it protected him from some of the scratches and cuts the briars were apt to raise on exposed skin. And although the young cleric knew that they were headed into a fight the likes of which none of them had probably ever seen before, he was anxious and excited all at the same time. For Danth was please to have the chance to protect the weak against an evil, cruel enemy. Few clerics of Sarenae got the chance to serve her in this way...most served in Temple, and provided what aid they could to the weak, the oppressed. Only a luck few got to serve with arms, letting their actions speak for the Dawnflower. It was this thought that kept Danth moving forward to meet the goblin enemy.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As the group pauses in the chamber of the goblin dogs, Danth finds himself nodding in response to Jovik's words. "We should slay them. If we are discovered, that will bode ill for us, but when that time comes I would rather face as few enemies as possible. Plus, should we be forced to flee, we can probably outrun goblins. Those dogs though might prove faster than us. This situation calls for feathered death."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

"Feathered death it is then," Jokad says as he stows his shield and draws forth his bow.


OOC:  I'm back but may be a little slow on the post for couple more days.

Hit AC 24 for 4 damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1563757/


----------



## hewligan (Apr 19, 2008)

*Killing dogs is easy!*

It doesn't take long, and it isn't pretty, but the dogs are sitting prey and fall quickly. The hail of arrows, stones, and blows, quickly crushes the life out of them, sending frenzied yelps of distress and savage fury from those that are not the first to fall. Their high-pitched screams are quickly ended, leaving four battered goblin dog corpses lying broken on the ground.

The silence is temporary.

Suddenly, while you are still distracted by your 'work', from around the thick wall of thistles that opens into a narrow corridor to the east, a snarling large cat comes bounding. She is as tall as a leopard, but with orange and red mottled fur. Her face has been augmented with what appears to be natural chalk, to give her a white snout. She snarls viciously at you all, ready to engage.

Then, from out of the very thistle wall beside her, a figure almost seems to slip into form. A small goblin, wiry of build, clothed in a leather-esque armour, made from something other than cows, strapped and bound into place in quite intricate form . He looks wild, his face partially hidden behind the skull of a wolf that he wears as a helmet.  A cloak hangs from his shoulders, held in place by an ornate, but dirty, gold clasp.

In his left hand he clutches a flaming wand, in his right a flaming blade. He tilts his head to observe you, and mutters a few short words in goblin.

"Kel anoch-rack, gah!"







OOC: Possible surprise round against you. Please roll against surprise (listen or spot, you can choose which, but against DC 16). If successful, also roll initiative and let me know your actions. If unsuccessful, then wait for the first non-surprise round.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 19, 2008)

OOC:  Listen check = 9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1570693/

Looks like I'm surprised...

IC:  Jokad begins to stow his bow and ready his sword and shield when two disparate figures unexpectedly join the party.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2008)

OOC: Can we roll both?
Jovik Listen Post 656 (1d20+5=14)


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Can we roll both?
> Jovik Listen Post 656 (1d20+5=14)



  Erm ... No! So far Jovik and Jokad are surprised. Danth and Kael to roll please.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2008)

Danth remains oblivious to the newcomers as he finishes up with the goblin dogs.


*Listen: 6*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Fire Pelt Cat Attacks!*

OOC: Just to keep my life simple, Kael also fails his spot/listen check, so you are all surprised.

The small, wiry goblin's sudden appearance from out of the thick wall of thorns catches you all by surprise. He spits a few words at you, as if summoning some magical assistance, while his cat holds back at his side, ready to pounce.

You feel a pulse of energy lance out from his palm, fly past you, seeming into the thistle wall behind you, and then ... momentarily, nothing. Suddenly the prickly sensation redoubles back, this time washing out past you all as if a wave of something magical has just flowed past you.

The thistle wall starts to move, reach out towards you. From the earth at your feet vines suddenly appear, seeking out your legs, your arms. Within a second the entire area is blanketed in thick, grasping vines.

(OOC: If you make your reflex save you are not entangled but can still move at only half speed through the area. Each round on your turn, the plants once again attempt to entangle all creatures that have avoided or escaped entanglement. You can break free and move half your normal speed by using a full-round action to make a DC 20 Strength check or a DC 20 Escape Artist check. Of course, in the surprise round you can do nothing other than make the reflex save ready for round 1! If you fail your reflex then round 1 is going to be spent doing the strength/escape artist save!)

It is then that the fire pelt cat leaps forward towards Kael. it is seemingly directed by its master, seeking out the magic user, attempting to neutralise the key threat.






Its maw opens, revealing sharp teeth that it sinks into the chest of Kael, causing immense pain and pulling a horrific scream from the young sorcerer.

(OOC: It hits and damages for 6hp to Kael)

OOC: Surprise round is over. Please make reflex saves. if successful, you can move at half distance, so 3 squares Should take you out of the entangle. In that case, initiatives, actions and rolls please. If you fail your reflex, then you are left with the DC20 option to break free! Good luck! I will be back on Wednesday to follow up.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 21, 2008)

OOC:  REF saves fails; Init 10
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1571763/


IC:  Jokad roars in protest as the vines and brambles entwine about his limbs.  He strains against the ever tightening knot of vegetation trying in vain to break free.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1571766/

OOC:  There's an exciting rd 1... bleh.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield, Round 1 Actions*

*Reflex Save: 21*

Despite his initial surprise, Danth reacts quickly, hopping and sidestepping to avoid being entangled by the clutching vines and thorns. And despite seeing the cat's sharp claws and teeth, the young priest is more worried about the spellcasting goblin. Although entangled, Danth knew his companions could at least fight back, even if they couldn't move. "Feel the righteousness of Sarenae," says the cleric, moving through the vegetation to crack his morningstar down upon the goblin foe.


*
Initiative, Round 1: 17
Move to E5, attack Gogmurt the Golbin
Attack: 21
Damage: 6*


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2008)

OOC: I hope this is enough
Jovik Reflex Save (1d20+6=25)

Though Jovik didn't hear the goblin approaching over the howls of the dying Goblin Dogs, he knew the enemy now and was as nimble as ever dodging the creeping vines quickly.

Jovik stepped forward and feints at the cat before bringing Goblin Hook back in a slash at the goblin.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Feint Post 662 (1d20+8=19)

Jovik Attack Post 662 (1d20+6=25, 1d4+2+2d6=6)

*grumble grumble* 2 out of 12 on the SA 

Crit confirm


Jovik Confirm crit Post 662 (1d20+6=13)

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 23, 2008)

Perhaps it is the pain, or the entanglement, but as Kael tries to stabbed the creature before him with the forked wand, he misses...badly.

OOC

Post #663 - Reflex Save (1d20+3=18) 

Post #663 - Initiative (1d20+2=21) 

Post #663 - Shocking Grasp Wand (1d20+1=2, 5d6=12)  - Holy Carp, not only is it a miss, but it is a frakkin' botch.

My pose above is simple, mainly since I don't know what sort of fumble rule we're using here...so I await thy bidding. *chuckles*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 24, 2008)

*Round 1: To kill a mocking bird*

OOC: Initiative: Kael (21), Danth (17), Jovik (11), Tangletooth (7), Gogmurt (5) (their init rolls )

Kael, wounded but defiant, takes a short step out of the tangled vines (OOC: I am assuming you are going to make a short step, because otherwise you would need to roll against tangle all over again), and strikes forward at the cat. His foot slips on the slick earth, causing his attack to miss badly. (OOC: I am not using fumble rules for this game as it is already pretty darn deadly on players)

Danth darts forward, thrusting down with his morning star, hitting the unprepared goblin's raised sword, pushing past that, and contacting hard with his wrist and then knee. He screams in fury. (OOC: Gogmurt -6hp)

Jovik makes a flashing faint, sinking his blade into the goblin's shoulder. The druid looks furious, but also a little afraid. (OOC: Gogmurt -6hp)

The cat swings away from Kael at the sound of its master's distress, and seeing two attacks land on his goblin lord decides to lunge fully at the young thief who's blade just penetrated deep into Gogmurt's shoulder.

He bits down on the thief, his teeth sinking into Jovik's left thigh, and one of its paws clawing at his left arm.

(OOC: bite hits, claw misses, claw hits  for 6hp and 4hp damage for a total of -10hp to Jovik. OUCH!)

Gogmurt swings forward at Danth with his flaming sword. He misses horrendously! 

OOC: All - initiative and actions for round 2. Below are the positions at the end of round 1:


----------



## frostrune (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC:  Welcome back hewligan

Init 5, STR check = 16
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1576575/

IC:  Jokad continues to rail against the writhing vegetation.  For every vine or branch he breaks, 5 more take its place.  He is clearly making no progress and his frustration is evident.


OOC:  DC 20 STR is no joke.... grrrrr.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

Danth was frustrated by the realization that his companions were in very poor tactical positions. Jokad was held fast by vines, Kael had moved into melee range with a fire pelt cat that could probably tear him apart, and Jovik was badly wounded...

Still, if Kael and Jovik took advantage of their positions in flanking the cat, they might just take it down, leaving only the wounded goblin. Although truly desiring to again to provide healing to his companion, the priest's position in the melee meant there was no way he could do it without endagering himself.

So instead, he tries to take the goblin out of the fight, again striking with his morningstar. His aim is on, but there is little power behind the swing.


*
Initiative: 9
Attack: Natural 20 (critical threat)
Confirm Critical: 7, no critical  
Damage: 3

(What a waste of a natural 20! I knew Post 666 was a bad omen!)
*


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> IC:  Jokad continues to rail against the writhing vegetation.  For every vine or branch he breaks, 5 more take its place.  He is clearly making no progress and his frustration is evident.
> 
> 
> OOC:  DC 20 STR is no joke.... grrrrr.




OOC: "Hey Amryl, Jokad is a weakling. He can't even break some plants"   

Reeling from the attack of the cat, Jovik decides to put some space between him and the cat. He tries to roll past Danth to get away from the cat, but his wounds make his movements stiff.

[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init Post 667 (1d20+3=12) 

Jovik Tumble Post 667 (1d20+9=14) 

Fails to tumble. Moving just south of Danth. IF Jovik survives (and it's a big if at this point)

Jovik will be flanking Gogmurt with Kael

Jovik Bluff Post 667 (1d20+8=14) 

Joivk R2 Attack Post 667 (1d20+8=22, 1d4+2+2d6=15) 

Bluff may not matter, the flank grants me Sneak Attack. Boy I hope I live past the tumble.

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Apr 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: "Hey Amryl, Jokad is a weakling. He can't even break some plants"




OOC:  I'm just waiting for you all to die then I can make up whatever story I want...


----------



## hewligan (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC: Jokad, at the end of Round 2, and in time for round 3 actions, I am going to allow Jokad to break free without the need for a roll. First of all - he is the muscle, and it is rather embarrassing for the poor sap to be stuck, and secondly, I think they are going to need you  I am just waiting for the update for Kael and then I will post round 2 actions.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: Jokad, at the end of Round 2, and in time for round 3 actions, I am going to allow Jokad to break free without the need for a roll. First of all - he is the muscle, and it is rather embarrassing for the poor sap to be stuck, and secondly, I think they are going to need you  I am just waiting for the update for Kael and then I will post round 2 actions.




OOC: I was really hoping Danth could take both foes with only minimal help from his companions.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 25, 2008)

Moving free of the entangling underbrush, Kael fumbles with the forked wand before he gains a secure grip on it and shoves it at the side of the beastial feline.

OOC

Post #671 - Initiative (1d20+3=10) 

Post #671 - Shocking Grasp Wand Attack (+1 for flanking) (1d20+2=20, 5d6=15)


----------



## hewligan (Apr 26, 2008)

*Round 2: On a roll?*

OOC: Init order is Tangletooth (22), Gogmurt (20), Jovik (12), Kael (10), Danth (9)

The cat seems bolstered by its success in combat so far. Behind it Gogmurt shouts it on. "Shorack. KAH!!!" he yells. You are not sure what the command means, but the cat responds and leaps into the attack against Jovik once again, aiming to rip the throat from the young rogue's neck.

The cat is fast, too fast for Jovik, but something sparks inside the young man and he thinks he senses the type of attack the cat is going to make. As it turns its body in mid air, Jovik, dives down, preparing himself to roll away from the cat, but also, he hopes, taking himself out of danger. The move works, mostly, and the cat's vicious jaw clamps down on empty air. Its right paw, however, thrusts down and tear a ragged line in the flesh of Jovik's arm. The blood flows free, and the young man cannot help but scream.

(OOC: Bite, claw, claw rolled an 8, 8, 17, so only one claw attack hits. Damage roll comes up with a 2 , so -2hp to Jovik).

OOC: Jovik now at 14-12 = 2hp!

Gogmurt strikes forth with his wicked flaming jet of power that extends like a red beam of scorching energy from his hand, focused on striking the head from the shoulders of Danth. He is cackling and babbling to himself the whole time, appearing to be very upset about the situation he finds himself in.

He hits hard. Very hard!

(OOC: natural 20, but this is a spell, not a weapon, so no critical. Still, 8hp damage!!!! Danth at 24-8 = 16hp)

Jovik, in immense pain, but still holding on to consciousness, completes the move he initiated with the attack from Tangletooth, and attempts to tumble into a flanking position against Gogmurt. It is a risky move, opening himself up to an opportunistic strike from that damned cat as he moves.

(OOC: He misses. Actually, he rolls a 1. Jovik is officially the luckiest man alive!)

Jovik ignores the pain, darting like an arrow past Danth and into a flanking position against the goblin. He makes the move, striking forward with the ever trusty Goblin Hook. The blade slips in so easily one could almost believe it wanted to taste goblin flesh. It sinks deep into the back of Gogmurt, slipping between two ribs like a hot knife through a cist!

Gogmurt doesn't yell, he just makes a horrible exhalation noise as if the energy has been sapped from him. His knees wobble, but he does not fall.

(OOC: Gogmurt takes 15hp damage! He is now at -27hp. Still alive, but very bloodied!)

Kael responds next, recovering quickly from his earlier fumble and in fact turning the earlier move into an attack, pushing the tip of the wand into the fur on the side of the large cat. The wand discharges, sending a crackling wave of energy out and through the cat. It screams in horror and pain. Its total focus on Jovik had left it open and unaware of the magician behind it, and now it had been punished.

(OOC: Tangletooth at -15hp. Looking very hurt)

Danth is angry and hurt. He strikes back, using a simple sweep of his morning star, hoping that the successful attack that Jovik just landed may have left an opening. And indeed it did. Gogmurt appears to be completely unprepared, and the morning star moves through his defenses easily, brushing aside his flaming sword on its way in. It strikes cleanly, but unfortunately for Danth he doesn't feel that it carried through the power he had hoped.

It cracks down on the head of Gogmurt, leaving a trail of blood on his forehead. His eyes roll up in his head, as if he wants to inspect the damage to his forehead. But then they keep rolling, before disappearing to leave only the whites. He crashed to the ground, either dead or unconscious, but certainly out of the fight.

Sometimes it only takes only a small strike to end a battle.

Tangletooth, seeing his master fall, and feeling his own pain all too clearly, panics, and looks to withdraw.

(OOC: Next round, Tangletooth will be making a run for it, so lots of AOCs as he darts for the opening).






With the collapse of Gogmurt, the tangling vines recede, their magic cancelled. The firey rod that he had been holding also fades from view. The wand he was holding falls at his side.

Turns out you didn't need the barbarian after all. It is amazing what a few lucky rolls and a little bit of courage can do!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 26, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> (OOC: He misses. Actually, he rolls a 1. Jovik is officially the luckiest man alive!)
> 
> Turns out you didn't need the barbarian after all. It is amazing what a few lucky rolls and a little bit of courage can do!





OOC: Fortune favors the bold. Jovik has been lucky since he took on those two goblins by himself in the village square!

Jovik AoO Post 673 (1d20+6=10, 1d4+2=5)


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 26, 2008)

As the monstrous cat goes to feel, Kael stabs at it again with the forked wand.

OOC

Post #674 - Attack of Opportunity on Tangletooth (1d20+2=17, 5d6=7)


----------



## frostrune (Apr 26, 2008)

OOC:  Well done everyone.... except me of course.

IC:  With the collapse of the goblin shaman Jokad finally rips himself free from the writhing vegetation.  He lunges forward to face the paniced cat and it dangerous natural weapons.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 27, 2008)

*Fried Cat and Dead Goblins*

Kael reacts quickest to the darting, retreating form of the cat that did him so much damage. His wand stabs into its rear, sending a wicked curl of energy coursing through the beast. It lets out a guttural yowl, before collapsing in a smoking heap, its limbs still twitching with the electrical surge.

OOC: Fraidoc - I need you to keep track of how many charges you have on that wand if you don't mind. One less thing for me to track.

You have only been in this clearing for a few minutes, dealing at first with the dispatch of the goblin dogs, and then latterly with the surprise attack by the goblin druid and his ferocious cat, but it feels like longer, and you are nursing various wounds (some admittedly only to their pride, Jokad, but wounds nonetheless).

To the east, where the clearing leads out into a small passage through the thistle wall, you can see the passage heads either north or south. The sounds of the sea lapping the shore is all too clear now, sounding as if it is mere feet to the north (albeit far below).

OOC: Let me know if you want to heal, search, explore, rest, etc. If any of these actions require rolls, please make them.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 27, 2008)

Jovik sits down heavily, pulls out the potion he received in town and guzzles it down.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 27, 2008)

After taking a deep breath, as well as checking himself for wounds, Kael kneels down where the druid fell and looks for that wand, so that he may examine it.

OOC

Not a problem, if my math is correct I'm at 21 charges remaining.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 27, 2008)

Jokad looks at his assembled injured companions and sheepishly says, "Sorry."

He then tosses his potion to Kael before sneaking up ahead to make sure no further reinforcements are on the way.


OOC:  Jokad moves toward the sound of water but not too far.  Maybe 50' or so.  If not immediately alerted he will find a place to hide and listen and observe the area for a couple minutes.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2008)

*Not that I'm not grateful, Hewligan, but unless you have house-ruled spells, any spell that you roll an attack roll for can gain score a critical. Magic missile for example can't critical, but scorching ray on the other hand can. *


Danth takes a few moments after the victory to examine his companions' wounds and see who is in need of healing. 

*Using Touch of Healing, Danth brings Jovik up to 7 hp. He will then cast Cure Light Wounds on Jovik, healing 7 points. 

Kael 7/13
Danth 16/24
Jokad 30/30
Jovik 14/14

[sblock=Danth's Spells]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal
[/sblock]

*


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 28, 2008)

With a word of thanks in Shoanti, for Jokad, Kael downs the healing potion and grimaces slightly.

"I really should duck more,"  says Kael.

OOC

What's the roll for these bad boys, again?

Pre-emptive thanks.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 28, 2008)

With a hoarse thanks to Danth, Jovik stands up with a word of thanks to Desna and Cayden Cailean to top it off. Feeling much better, Jovik looks at the gaping wound still on Danth's shoulder and tosses him the potion that he was about to drink.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Danth accepts the potion from Jovik and drinks it down. "Thank you. I'd use more of my healing abilities, but I'd prefer to save what spell power I have for when we really need it." 

*I believe a Cure Light Wounds potion is 1d8+1. Danth's cures 5 points.

Danth 21/24.*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 28, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I believe a Cure Light Wounds potion is 1d8+1. Danth's cures 5 points.
> 
> Danth 21/24.*





Correct Sir. IC post to follow shortly.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 28, 2008)

*The Sea*

Jovik gets busy doing what a gentleman of nimble fingers does best (well, perhaps second best, but the things they do best are best reserved for the bedroom!) - he loots the corpse!

The dead druid, for he is now clearly very dead, with blood clotting in his ears, is a veritable treasure chest. There are six wooden bamboo-esque potion cases secured in his belt. Two of them, using the ageless (and risky) finger dip test, are unmistakable healing potions (Potion of Cure Light Wounds, times two), with the other four being strange and new to you. They appear to be twin sets, with two deep, sticky red, and two watery brown brew, like weak tea.

The wand, secured by Kael, has no distinguishing features at all. It is a thin wooden wand, of pretty much the cheapest appearance you have ever seen, but also strangely solid in your hands, and you cannot flex it even when you try. There is no clear method of activation, and no runes or other distinguishing features. In fact, the only thing differentiating it from a long twig is the warm to the touch amber stone that appears to hover a millimeter or two from the tip of the wand. A spell (or reasonable DC20 spellcraft check) will be required to find out its capabilities and methods of triggering.

The little goblin has quite fine leather armour, but far too short for anyone to use. In addition he has a small cloak that appears quite fine, with overlaying panels that look almost like scale mail, but are soft woven fabric. They may be worth stealing for sale if you ever hit a hobbit village (or large city), but appear to be of no use to you lot.

He also carries a spear, sling, some sling shot, a water bottle, some pretty rough food (think raw dog meat), and a few nick nacks (teeth of leather necklaces, etc.)

----

Jokad moves towards the noise of the sea, following the only clear route (for the thistle walls are still too thick to move through). The way is clear, and the route short (perhaps sixty feet at most), all through winding thistle tunnels. Up ahead you see the thistle wall open out into clear air, and immediately to the right is what appears to be a small cubby hole big enough to hold 2 goblins on watch duty. Fortunately it is currently empty.

Twenty foot ahead the thistle wall ends, a cliff drops off towards the distant smashing waves, and a tiny, rather precarious looking, rope bridge spans the gulf between the cliff and a roundish, flat-topped island sixty some feet to the north. Thick patches of nettles and briars grow here and there atop the island, but its most impressive feature is a wooden one-storey stockage. The rope bridge is made of hairy rope and thick wooden planks; the whole thing creaks and sways in the wind above the churning surf eighty feet below.

OOC: All - lets tidy up any last actions you may have and then move things on.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 28, 2008)

After taking a healthy draught from the healing potion he was given, Kael takes a few brief moments to investigate the unique wand, which he shows to Mal, as if wanting to get the familiar's opinion on it as well.

OOC

I know Mal gives no bonus to any of this, nor can he do it, but it just felt in character for Kael. 

Post #686 - Spellcraft vs. DC 20 (1d20+5=23)  - Nailed it, only a 25% chance, too.

Post #686 - Healing Potion (1d8+1=8)


----------



## Fenris (Apr 28, 2008)

Jovik replaces the used healing potion with a new one, and hands the unknown ones to Kael. He debates about the armor, but decides that it's too heavy, but ends up taking the lighter cloak.

He then cuts the ropes on the dogs and heaves the bodies into the thistle wall, alongh with the cat and goblin.

Lastly he heads out to see the view, handing Jokad the last healing potion.

"That won't be fun to cross. Sitting ducks for archers." he says looking at the bridge.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 28, 2008)

Jokad grunts at the discovery of the hidden sentry post.  He looks from it out to the precarious rope bridge and immediately decides to put his improved tracking skills to the test.  Unfortunately the goblins prove too light-footed to leave much sign.  

Frustrated, he crawls forward until he has a clear view of the opposite side of the rope bridge.  He will observe it for a good 2 minutes hoping to catch some sign of further sentries.



OOC shenanigans for Hewligan:  [sblock]Hewligan, I want to try and see if there were goblins posted here recently.  If so, it seems quite likely they heard the recent fight and went for help.  That could make testing that rope bridge REAL ugly.

Survival check... 7, totally tanked it.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580666/

Okay that didn't work so...
I am hoping I can take 20 on a spot check which would give me a 24.  If not, here is the roll... 17, maybe that has a chance.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1580670/
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

*Danth will take the goblin's fine leather armor and carry it, since it may be worth some cash. Plus, if it is leather armor, I think it only weighs 7.5lb for a small creature.*

Seeing the guard cubby and the bridge, Danth is unsure of how to proceed. Obviously they needed to get to the island, but who knew how many concealed archers waited to turn them into pincushions once they start across the bridge. "Let's watch and listen for a few, and see what we can see," says the priest.

*Take 20 on both spot and listen checks as appropriate...if possible, use those actions to aid another with Jokad's checks?*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 29, 2008)

The cubby hole, or guard hole, or whatever it is, has been cut clean out of the thick thistle wall with blades. The cuts vary in age, showing that the guard post has been in use and maintained for what appears to be many years. It is impossible to tell when this post was last actively manned, but given its proximity to the bridge and the goblin stronghold that you can see on the little stubby island, it is clearly a core defensive point. However, the muddied and still wet dirt near the bridge shows no recent signs of passing. Sure, there are many prints and churned marks in the soil, but these appear more dry than the top layer of dirt, and it appears that nobody has passed here for a few hours at least.

More importantly, Mal appears settled. He sniffs the ground, his nose searching out and moving over every print. He moves next to the cubby hole, seeming unhappy with the general smell, but not agitated, and not giving any impression to Kael that he is smelling "recent" goblin.

Hiding as best as you can, watching the bridge and the buildings beyond, and listening to the rhythmic beat of the waves far below, yields nothing. There are no goblins visible, none appearing, and no noises evident over the waves.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2008)

"What say you Jovik?" whispers the cleric to the rogue. "Can you sneak across and check it out without being detected? We can cover you with arrows from here, if you are willing to take the risk."


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 30, 2008)

"Mal says that the scent of goblins was recent,"  says Kael as he relays Mal's discovery.

OOC

Any update on the spellcraft check on the wand?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "What say you Jovik?" whispers the cleric to the rogue. "Can you sneak across and check it out without being detected? We can cover you with arrows from here, if you are willing to take the risk."




"Oh yeah. Of course. I can creep right across the open, exposed bridge that provides no cover or concealment. No problem. No one will ever see me." replies the young rogue with all the sarcasm of youth.


Jovik does however step onto the bridge, his new dagger in hand. Once he assures himself the bridge will hold his weight, he moves quickly and lightly over the expanse, not worrying about being seen since nothing would prevent that.


----------



## hewligan (Apr 30, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> Any update on the spellcraft check on the wand?




Yes, sorry about that. I forgot.

IC: The wand has an interesting mechanism. The amber gem at the tip appears to be the activation mechanism. You simply twist the amber head of the wand, the head engages and that appears to activate the functionality.

It is a Wand of Produce Flame. You are unsure of the number of charges.

OOC: Produce Flame details


----------



## frostrune (Apr 30, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "Oh yeah. Of course. I can creep right across the open, exposed bridge that provides no cover or concealment. No problem. No one will ever see me." replies the young rogue with all the sarcasm of youth.
> 
> 
> Jovik does however step onto the bridge, his new dagger in hand. Once he assures himself the bridge will hold his weight, he moves quickly and lightly over the expanse, not worrying about being seen since nothing would prevent that.





Jokad casts a sidelong glance at Danth but the young cleric is unsure if it is in anger or concern.

Jovik scrambles out onto the bridge before he can react so he quickly draws his bow and prepares to feather the first thing he sees on the other side.  His jaw is set tight and the look in his eye promises violence.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

"I would have volunteered to go," whispers Danth, drawing and loading his crossbow to help cover the rogue. "I just thought Jovik might have more skills at such a thing."


----------



## hewligan (Apr 30, 2008)

*The Rope Bridge*

Jovik edges forward towards the edge of the rope bridge. It is long and narrow, and appears to have been made with the same attention to craftsmanship as the rest of the crap that the goblins jerry-rig together. The rope itself is thick enough, if a little hairy and worn, but the planks are so mismatched and haphazard as to make a crossing treacherous.

Jovik puts one hand on the rope at each side and prepares to step onto the bridge. His eyes drift down to the sea. There is a drop of 80 foot into the water. The waves below are breaking hard against the cliff. It does not look like a fun place to visit!

He creeps across. Each step creaks and wobbles, but it holds. It did not, however, feel particularly strong.

Ahead of Jovik is the stockade and the rounded expanse of the small island. The stockade is made of thick wood. You can see, even from here, that most of the wood appears to have been scavenged from ships. A few nameplates remain affixed to some of the timbers, while others look like they might once have been masts.

The island appears empty, but it does not sound silent. You can hear faint noises from the north west, sort of to one side of the stockade and back a bit. It sounds like goblin voices raised in delight, with the odd yapping of goblin dog thrown in for fun. You are not close enough to the stockade to hear any noises within, but you assume it is probably full of the little buggers.

Somewhere within here your nemesis is to be found.

UPDATE: Forgot to mention: the stockade is large, about 90 foot across. The island is only perhaps 110 foot across, so it appears to really eat up most of the space. There are no windows (goblins don't like light over much), but on the left and right side are small watch towers (nothing visible), and straight in front of you, about 20 foot away, is a large wooden double door. The noises are round the left side of the building. The bridge is about 40+ foot long.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hewligan: Is the bridge the only way to the island? Can our PCs spot a beach with boats or anything like that?*


----------



## hewligan (Apr 30, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Hewligan: Is the bridge the only way to the island? Can our PCs spot a beach with boats or anything like that?*




It is the only route. The island is actually more like a giant round boulder with a flat top (part of some ancient statue or monument), with rounded, cliff like faces.


----------



## frostrune (May 1, 2008)

OOC:  Does Jovik make it across without incident?  If so...

IC:  The second Jovik is across and hunkered down Jokad bursts into action.  He rapidly slings his bow and starts out onto the bridge.  He moves as quickly as he dares, testing each step before fully commiting his weight. 


OOC:  Assuming he makes it across successfully...

IC:  Once his feet hit the rock on the other side he immediately draws sword and shield and scans the imposing stockade for any signs of movement or trouble.  The sounds of the goblins are evident now that he is on the other side and he hopes the little bastards are distracted enough to get everyone across before being discovered.

Sensing no immediated danger he tersely waves for Danth and Kael to move across.

To Jovik he whispers, "What do you think, through the gates or over the wall?"


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2008)

*Post assumes Jokad makes it across*

Danth nods at Kael as Jokad waves them forward. "Go, my friend. I'll bring up the rear." He continues to kneel, his crossbow aimed across the gap, while his companion crosses, watching for any goblin guards.


----------



## Friadoc (May 1, 2008)

Once Jokad is across, Kael sends Mal and then follows right behind him.


----------



## hewligan (May 1, 2008)

Trickling across, one by one, the group make it onto Thistletop Island.  The crossing isn't fun, and Mal in particular seems to turn his nose up at the prospect, but he is finally persuaded, and slinks across, tail between his legs.

You all gather together on the island, almost within spitting distance of the front entrance of the stockade. You can still hear the noises to the north west of the compound, and the odd noise emanating from within, too muffled or indistinguishable to ascertain what they are.

The rain starts falling again, gently at first, but starting to build a little.

There is little cover here, and you feel exposed, but there has been no reaction to your presence, and the continuation of noises suggests nobody is manning the watch towers (or they are not paying much attention).

OOC: Let me know your course of action. You can go in (through the main gate, or over the walls), or navigate around to investigate, or any other ideas you have really.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2008)

Danth crouches, seeking as much cover as possible. He puts his bow away, and readies his shield and morningstar. "I say we investigate the sounds to the northwest," whispers Danth. "If we need to withdraw, we can use the bridge as a choke point, even dropping it into the sea if we need to escape."


----------



## frostrune (May 2, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth crouches, seeking as much cover as possible. He puts his bow away, and readies his shield and morningstar. "I say we investigate the sounds to the northwest," whispers Danth. "If we need to withdraw, we can use the bridge as a choke point, even dropping it into the sea if we need to escape."





Jokad looks over the edge of the cliff to the pounding surf below.

"If by 'escape' you mean certain death, I'd rather make the bastards earn it."


OOC:  I'm not sure I can visualize this stockade hewligan.  Can we actually edge our way around it?  Or do we have to enter either through the gates or over the walls?  BTW, what is the climb DC for the walls?  Anyone have a rope and grapnel?


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2008)

Jovik looks at the wooden walls and listens to the sounds.

"I say we burn it down and roast the goblins inside."

OOC: I have rope, and a handy returning dagger that I could use to thread a rope through a window I bet.


----------



## hewligan (May 2, 2008)

OOC: I will make a map of the island tonight, and perhaps include a crude sketch of the stockade so that you can visualise everything a bit better.


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2008)

Jovik starts to laugh quietly. "Better yet, let's head back across the bridge. We'll stand there in those cubbies and fire at them when they come out. When we run out of arrows, we cut the bridge. End of goblins, unless they have wings."  he grins.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

"We must be sure to kill their leader," says Danth. "Otherwise this could all be for naught. I'm not sure how well fire would work; the goblins may have an underground lair within the stockade."


----------



## Friadoc (May 2, 2008)

"We could scout out the leader, him them and put an end to their ways, and then fight a retreat to the bridge and cut it once we cross," suggests Kael as he looks around.


----------



## hewligan (May 2, 2008)

*Map of the southern half of the island*







Blue = water (far below)
light green = dirty, short, rather poor looking grass
dark green = thick shrubs, about high and thick enough to hide behind (which is what you are doing)
light brown = the stockade
yellow = a path, more just grass that has been eaten away to stone by many feet

The bridge spans out far to reach the opposite shore.

Below is a VERY ROUGH picture I hacked together in a photo editor.






Remember, everything is sort of jerry-rigged wood. The two towers are ramshackle wood, not entirely enclosed (about half way up, after the extend beyond the ground floor of the stockade, they are basically more just beams with visible ladders inside, with additional beams hammered on here and there, with a little platform on top, and a few decorations, such as a reclaimed mast with a totally ruined flag on one, etc.


----------



## frostrune (May 2, 2008)

OOC:  Good picture hewligan.  That helped a lot.


IC:  Jokad looks at the rest of his companions impatiently.  "We have no time for debate.  We came here to take out their leadership and end the threat they pose to Sandpoint.  That means going in."

"I would rather go in unexpectedly than straight through their front door.  I suggest we circle 'round the tower to the left and get a grapnel up on the wall.  Up and over as quiet as we can and hope we can get a good view of whatever ruckus they got going on inside."

"Whatever we do we need to move."


OOC:  DC 5 to climb a knotted rope with wall to brace against.  Jokad can make that in his sleep.  He can go first if you want they rest of you can either take 10 (if unmolested) or he can pull you up if desperate.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

Danth wasn't confident in his ability to climb the wall quickly, decked out in his armor and his adventuring gear. But still, he would try if that was what his companions wanted to do. With a shrug, he turns to Jokad. "It sounds like some of the goblins are outside the stockade, from the sounds. Do we worry about them, or just head straight in?"


----------



## hewligan (May 3, 2008)

The movement around the stockade is simple enough. Although there are sharp, deep bramble bushes scattered around, they never block the path, and indeed there are clear trails where goblin patrols have made their endless routes.

After reaching the edge of the left tower, Mal lets out a low warning growl. You all stop, pressed up close against the stockade. Your first thoughts are that there is someone above, but Mal sticks his nose around the corner, and Kael indicates that he has scented some goblins and goblin dogs ahead. Their unmistakable stench, too faint to reach your own noses yet, is all too clear to the dog.

Jovik peeks round the corner, using the cover of the bramble as best he can.

He pulls back beside the rest of you, whispering indications that up ahead, outside the stockade, are four goblins and four goblin dogs. They appear to be torturing some poor seagull tied to a string, and are distracted, but sufficiently in the open that it is impossible to reach them undiscovered (especially given the goblin dogs' ability to detect noise and smell is pretty good).






OOC: Actions, etc.


----------



## frostrune (May 3, 2008)

"Lamashtu's teats!", Jokad curses under his breath.  "We can't risk a fight out in the open.  Maybe we do have to try to the front doors?"

"Whatever we do we need to hurry.  Sooner or later we are going to be seen."


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2008)

Danth looks at Kael. "You don't happen to have the ability to conjure a nice big ball of flames, do you?"


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2008)

Jovik heads back to the main door. He pauses for a minute digging something out of his pack. He take a small jar, opens it and begins smearing the contents around the door frame.

Finished he stands there smiling for a moment. Seeing Jokad unasked question he replies quietly "Harpy Musk" with a grin. He then sets about examing the door for any traps and to see if it is locked.

[sblock=ooc: ]


take 20 on the locks

[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (May 5, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik heads back to the main door. He pauses for a minute digging something out of his pack. He take a small jar, opens it and begins smearing the contents around the door frame.
> 
> Finished he stands there smiling for a moment. Seeing Jokad unasked question he replies quietly "Harpy Musk" with a grin. He then sets about examing the door for any traps and to see if it is locked.




You see Jokad mouth the words 'Harpy Musk' and shrug.  It is obvious he has absolutely no idea what you are talking about but he seems to trust that you know what you are doing.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

Danth holds his morningstar ready, and his eyes dart back and forth looking for danger as he waits for Jovik to unlock the front gate of the complex. The young priest really hoped they weren't getting in over their heads.


----------



## Friadoc (May 5, 2008)

With a cocked eye at Danth, Kael says with a soft grin, "Well, I was just waiting for the right time to use it."

It is very obvious that Kael is joking, subtle, but obvious.


----------



## hewligan (May 5, 2008)

*Entering the Stockade*

The pathetic lock on the door proves not even the most rudimentary challenge to the growing skill of Jovik. Two tumblers, probably salvaged from some ship-wreck or the junk thrown into the rubbish tip by the men of Sandpoint. It clicked once, twice, easily. The door eased open.

The young rogue put his ear up against the slivered gap, listening. There was nothing to hear. He pushed the door a few inches, feeling the tension in those who waited behind him. It swung open, revealing an entrance hall some 25 feet long, and twenty feet wide. A door on the left, one at the end on the left, a double door at the centre of the end wall, and a small passage leading off to the right.







The floor of this room is hard packed soul, as if the builders either ran out of lumber after buildings the walls and roof, or as if they simply never thought about building a floor. A number of poorly preserved horse and dog heads are mounted along the eastern wall, while along the southern wall hangs a pair of large batlike wings tacked to the wall with daggers.

The room smells .. not great. I guess that this is what the inside of a goblin house smells like. A mix of pickle and filth.

The room is empty.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

"Care to listen at the other doors, Jovik?" asks Danth, keping his voice low. The priest stood next to the entrance, as if to keep an eye out for any any goblins returning home while his companions went about their business.


----------



## frostrune (May 5, 2008)

Jokad sneaks up to the corner where the hallway moves off to the right.  He will listen then peek around.

Basically, he will stand forward guard while Jovik does his thing.


Listen=9
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1587782/


----------



## hewligan (May 7, 2008)

OOC: Each "Door" indicates a separate entrance, so 6 in total. They are, from left to right, door 1 through 6.

Jokad moves forward bravely, entering the heart of the enemy's territory. Somewhere within here that demon woman Nualia is hiding, and with her no doubt are scores of goblins.

Other than the aforementioned trophies, this large entrance hall is empty. There are muffled noises of distant activity within the structure, but heard to pin-point exactly where they are coming from. No goblins are present here, but it is clear that it will not be long before you stumble upon some.

The question now is: where do you want to go next?

OOC: Can you roll listen checks for Jovik at each door (so 6 checks please, from left to right). I will post the results of that. If there is no Jovik post by tonight, I will have to make it myself to move things on.


----------



## Fenris (May 8, 2008)

Joivk creeps up and listens carefully at each door.

[sblock=OOC ]
Joivk Listns at the doors Post 725 (1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=22)

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (May 8, 2008)

Jovik moves from door to door, padding ever so carefully across the beaten earth floor, and pressing his cupped hands and ear against the doors in turn. It is a nervous wait as he moves sleekly about. You all find yourselves inadvertently breathing quietly, standing rigid. The various muted, distant noises only add to your nerves.

From door one (on the left), the only noise Jovik can hear is the faintest whisper of wind. He places his hand against the bottom of the door, and feels a slight breeze, suggesting that the room beyond is either open air, or perhaps leads into an open area.

From door two, there are noises, but impossible to determine what.

From door three, nothing.

From door four, nothing. Just silence.

From door five, nothing ... but then ... a noise. Soft, ill defined. Snoring perhaps, or moaning? The noise is close to the door, regular, and then another, like something shifting. Then silence again, then the regular noise starts up again.

From door six, distant laughter, as if from above. Two voices. Goblin for sure, and engaged in a mix of jocular and argumentative chatter.


----------



## Fenris (May 8, 2008)

Jovik relays what he has heard to the group.

"I say we try for the fifth door. Someone is there, if we can kill them quickly and quietly we have a better shot at the other doors." he whispers


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2008)

Danth nods. "Let's do it."


----------



## frostrune (May 9, 2008)

"I can handle the _quick_ part, you do the _quiet_ ",  Jokad whispers with a wink.  You can tell he is ready for a fight.


OOC:  Door #5 it is.  We will follow Jovik lead.  Suggested order of entry - Jovik, Jokad, Danth, Kael.  Jokad will try and move silently = 15, not bad.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1591196/


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2008)

Joivk will head back to door 5 quietly and test the lock. If the door is locked he'll try to quietly unlock it.


----------



## Friadoc (May 9, 2008)

Kael, in agreement with the plan, attempts to move quietly, as he joins his position in the order of entry.

OOC

Post #731 - Move Silent (1d20+3=13)


----------



## hewligan (May 9, 2008)

The door moves open easily, with no lock to be seen, and, fortunately, no horrid creaking to alert whoever is inside.

The room is about 15 foot by 15, with six poorly constructed bunk beds, little more than hammocks slung from rickety frames. These stand along the walls of this room. Each is heaped with a vermin-infested blanket and a lump of straw serves as a rather crude pillow.

There are six goblins sleeping here. Two are curled up together on one bed (clothed, I should add), with the others scattered around. The smell in the room is not great!


----------



## frostrune (May 9, 2008)

Before Jovik passes under the lintel, Jokad whispers, "Remember the Glassworks."  His face is stone cold.

Jokad pads silently over to the two goblins sleeping together.  He grips his sword tightly in two hands determined to make it as swift and painless as possible.  He raises the blade overhead and awaits Joviks signal to let it fall.


OOC:  Jokad will take the two together because he can most likely get the other with 'Cleave'.  If Jovik is up for it, Jokad will stand ready as Jovik moves around the room slitting throats.  Everyone else can be poised to take one out should any awaken before Jovik can finsh the deed.  Jovik isn't up to doing this on his own we can all strike at once to almost the same effect (except 1 will be unaccounted for).


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

Danth certainly remembered the glassworks, and the raid on the town, and he had no mercy for these terrible, vile goblins. He raises his morningstar, and aims a crushing strike at one of the sleeping beastie's skulls.

*Coup de grace*


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2008)

OOC: My coup de grace delivers a minimum of 8 pts of damage, which should be enough to outright kill them, if not it's an 18 Fort save. So Jovik will definitely take advantage of that.

Jovik take's Goblin Hook and slakes the blade's thirst for goblin blood by quieltly slitting the throats of the sleeping goblins.


----------



## hewligan (May 10, 2008)

It is not something you will want to remember. It is not the actions of heroes. But then you aren't here to be heroes. You are here to revenge a hideous series of attacks and slaughters on Sandpoint by these murderous vermin. You are here to neutralise the Thistletop risk and kill or capture the demon lady that appears to be driving their actions.

But killing something in its sleep still feels wrong.

Jokad, Danth, and Jovik strike quickly and hard. The power of Danth's blow causes the collapse of the bed the goblin was lying in, forcing the spasming corpse of the goblin onto the floor as he bleeds his life into the floor. Jokad takes out two with a quick series of strikes. Jovik works differently. He moves rapidly from body to body, efficiently slicing deep cuts in their necks, severing veins, and causing gurgling, panicked goblins to crash, writhing, onto the floor, their legs kicking as they fade, their eyes wide with fear.

Jokad and Danth clean up, dispatching those that are left before turning on those whose deaths did not come quick enough.

It is a horrible thing you have done, but you feel it was necessary. When you finish, the room is slick with blood.


----------



## Friadoc (May 10, 2008)

"This was out of need and justice," says Kael simply enough to his allies. However, it is obvious that the need of the deed does not outweigh the conscious within the sorcerer.


----------



## frostrune (May 10, 2008)

Jokad calmly wipes the blood from his blade on one of the grimy blankets.  His face is still stone cold as he looks around at the carnage.  "Have a care not to step in the blood.  It will make us too easy to track."

"Where to next?"


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2008)

Danth too take a moment to wipe the blood from his weapon, so as not to drip any on the floor when the begin moving. "I'm not sure where to head next," he says quietly, "But the more of these creatures we can slay before we are discovered, the better our chances of success."


----------



## hewligan (May 10, 2008)

The deed is done, and the blood is thick. It is time to move on. Pick a door!


----------



## frostrune (May 11, 2008)

OOC:  I say the door right next us, #6 originally.  Good as any, right?


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2008)

Danth nods to the warrior. "After you, Jokad. I have your back."


----------



## hewligan (May 12, 2008)

The door on the far right opens easily. Again, so far you have not encountered a locked door on the inside of this palisade. Perhaps the goblins never expected anyone to make it inside?

An open flight of wooden stairs wnds up to a trap door in the ceiling thirty feet above. The top ten feet, before the trapdoor, is in open air, with only four large wooden pillars (one at each corner) holding the platform that the trapdoor leads to. It appears to be one of the lookout towers you saw from outside, the eastern one.

What would you like to do?


----------



## frostrune (May 13, 2008)

OOC:  How high up can we go before we are exposed over the interior/exterior walls?  Might be a good idea to get a birds eye view of the place but we don't want to be spotted in return.


IC:  Jokad shrugs.  "Jovik, you want to climb up a ways and get a layout of this place?  The three of us can cover you in case a guard peeks over the edge of the platform."


OOC:  Assuming Jovik agrees, Jokad draw his bow and ready an action to fire at the first thing that pops its head over the platform (or trapdoor).

Are there any other exits from this courtyard area or do we have to retreat back the way we entered?


----------



## hewligan (May 13, 2008)

OOC: You could possibly get quite a good view from just below the trap door. You would be a bit exposed if someone was to look towards you. From the platform itself, you think you would probably be able to see pretty much everything, and would have more cover. There is no lock on the trapdoor, it is just a swing door that is swung shut. The last ten feet of the climb to the trapdoor is exposed, but again, only to someone who happened to be looking (and not from above).

If Jovik wishes to climb,　ｔｈｅｎ　ａ　ｍｏｖｅ　ｓｉｌｅｎｔｌｙ　ｃｈｅｃｋ　ｗｉｔｈ　ＤＣ　１５　ｉｓ　ｅｎｏｕｇｈ　ｔｏ　ｍａｋｅ　ｉｔ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｒａｐｄｏｏｒ．　Ｔｏ　ｅｎｔｅｒ　ｕｎｓｅｅｎ　ｉｓ　ｇｏｉｎｇ　ｔｏ　ｂｅ　ｔｒｉｃｋｙ．　Ｔｏ　ｄｏ　ｔｈａｔ　ｎｅｅｄｓ　ａ　ＤＣ　２５　ｈｉｄｅ　ｃｈｅｃｋ．


----------



## Friadoc (May 14, 2008)

Kael will keep his eyes peeled, as well as a quick magic missile ready for a moment's notice and usage.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

Danth waits, keeping his eyes peeled and his weapon ready.


----------



## hewligan (May 14, 2008)

*Scaling the tower*

OOC: It has been 5 days since Fenris last posted for Jovik. Given that stealth appears to be the order of the day here, that has slowed things down a bit. I am going to take control of Jovik until the return of Fenris so that we can speed things up a bit.

IC:

Jovik moves forward, placing one hand on each side of the makeshift ladder that leads up to the trap door. He turns to you all, gives a nervous grin, and begins to ascend.

The first twenty feet are easy. The walls are enclosed, and the rungs are dry and stable. He ascends with confidence, covering the twenty feet quickly. From below you can see him clearly peeking his head out above the exposed area.

He shakes his head negative and ascends further. He looks out again, now quite exposed, and again shakes his head, indicating he has spotted nothing.

OOC: Jovik took 10 on the move silently, which with his +8 bonus gives him a guaranteed success. However, he failed his spot check, although that was just to see if he could spot anything of interest in or around the stockade. 

He gently pushes upon the trapdoor. It shifts a little. He moves his head side on, pressed against it to see if he can see anything. He shakes his head briefly. His vision is blocked. He pushes it further. Cracking it open three, then four inches. It makes a creaking noise. You all hear a goblin voice spit some question. Jovik lets the door slam shut above him, frozen on the ladder. He glances down at you nervously. Above the trapdoor starts to shift open. Your line of sight is largely blocked by Jovik.

OOC: A fairly poor hide check results in a failure 

Suddenly the trapdoor is swung fully open, and a goblin is screaming at Jovik, his hand fumbling for a short sword. Another face appears. There are two goblins, at least, on the tower.

A shower of playing cards rains down upon you, seemingly as the second goblin drops them to retrieve his weapon. It feels like time is dripping slowly.

OOC: Initiative and actions please. For ranged attacks, the goblins count as severely obstructed (-5 to hit). Any roll that results in a negative or zero hits Jovik. Jovik can attack, but with a balance check DC15 each round he choses to attack, only using dex bonus and AC penalty, and a -2 penalty to hit (due to restricted movement and partial obstruction). Jovik can also elect to charge (to enter the platform), or descend (opening himself up to AOO).


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2008)

OOC: Sorry Hew, I got slammed with 3 practicals and 4 exams to write and grade this past week and a half. Feel free to always take over Jovik when needed to speed things up. 

Jovik curses then utters a quick short prayer to Cayden Cailean and charges up the ladder Goblin Hook in hand, knowing speed it vital to silence this threat. He launches himself up the ladder clearing the trap door and slashing out with Goblin Hook as he comes through.


[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init Post (1d20+3=16)


Jovik Charge (1d20+8=16, 1d4+2=6)


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

*Heligan, can you throw up an updated map, so I can get an idea of the corridor we are in and such?*


----------



## frostrune (May 14, 2008)

"DAMN!",  Jokad curses as Jovik is discovered.  _Those guards need to be silenced NOW_, Jokad thinks to himself.

Before the goblin can slam the door shut, Jokad takes a risky shot with his bow ricocheting an arrow off the ladder and narrowly missing Jovik in the process.  He then immediately drops his bow and rushes for the ladder drawing his hand axe in the process.


OOC:

INIT 21
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596398/

AT & DMG (hit AC 11, -5 penalty makes it a 6... yuck)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596403/


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2008)

OOC: You are all in the room on the right labelled "Watch Tower". I forgot to mention a door to the north, sorry about that. The room is quite big and is effectively an open mud floored room that has four large pillars supporting the watch tower platform that sits 30 feet above you. A thin ladder leads down from that platform to the floor, and you are either gathered around that ladder, or on the ladder. It makes it impossible to draw positions due to the fact that Jovik and Jokad and at least one of the goblins are occupying the same square but at different elevations. Anyway, you get the idea I hope.

OOC: Goblins roll 5 and 11 for init. Kael rolled a 3, and Danth a 20., giving an initiative order of Danth, Jokad, Jovik, Goblin 2, Goblin 2, Kael.

I will await for a short while to see if Danth's post is made, and if not I will assume an action (probably a slingshot), and then move things on to resolve the Jokad miss, the Jovik charge, and then the goblin counterattack.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

Danth momentarily considers taking a shot with his crossbow, but knows the situation will be even worse if he plants a bolt into Jovik's back. Instead, he brings his hand to the holy symbol of Sarenae about his neck, summoning her divine power. "Fall!" says the young priest to the goblin nearest Jovik, his word carrying with it the power of the Dawnflower's might.


*
Cast Command, DC 13, to "fall."

Current Spells Readied
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal*


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2008)

*The watchtower, round 1*

The goblins move to attack, aiming, it appears, at the hands and head of the visible rogue. They carry horsechoppers, heavy, crude blades, and their faces are etched in confusion and fear. They clearly haven't worked out quite why some humans should be appearing at their very watch post. I guess they probably shouldn't have been paying quite so much attention to their game of cards.

Before the goblin can slam the door shut, Jokad takes a risky shot with his bow ricocheting an arrow off the ladder and narrowly missing Jovik in the process. He then immediately drops his bow and rushes for the ladder drawing his hand axe in the process.

As if spurred into action by Jokad's fast, but ultimately unsuccesful attack, Danth lets the magic of Sarenrae, the Dawnflower, course through his mind and into the mind of the first goblin.

The goblin lets out a confused grunt as the power of Sarenrae forces its way into his mind.

"fall"

He falls, tumbling head first, his back bouncing off the already moving Jovik. The deflection sends the goblin spinning, his blade wripped out from his hand. He tries to scream, but before the noise can leave his mouth, he hits the ground with a horrific crunch. His neck has been broken, his body twisted, a cloud of dust rises from the impact point. It is difficult to look.

OOC: One of the cleverest uses of a non-combat spell I have seen!

And then Jovik, finding his way now clear, pushes hard and fast through the opening (no need for a charge now, due to the clear path, so just a move and standard action, but I will keep your rolls). The remaining goblin turns to face him as he moves through the opening. Jovik lashes out, feeling Goblin Hook catch the goblin across the gut, tearing into his studded leather armour and pulling a gout of hot blood pouring out.

It is then that Jovik recognises that this goblin looks more like the one that was mounted on the goblin dog, all those days ago back in Sandpoint when they helped rescue Aldern Foxglove, the noble. Better armoured, better armed (with a large horsechopper blade), and certainly a lot tougher. And sure enough, despite the wicked wound, the goblin still lunges forward. This carries both the goblin and Jovik out of view of those below. Jokad charges up the ladder.

The goblin's heavy, jagged blade hits, and it hits HARD, sending Jovik back against the eastern wall of the watchtower. The young rogue looks down at his chest. There is blood seeping, blood everywhere. He is badly hurt. He feels quite faint.

OOC: -10hp, Jovik. I hope you are okay?

OOC: Kael - if you think there is a useful action you can take this round without a view of the goblin, then please go ahead and post it. Initiative and actions for round 2. Jokad, you will need to spend the round ascending. The others are pretty much out of view. So in truth, round 2 may just be Jovik for combat, with actions for others.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

*I just noticed that Fenris never gave Jovik his 2nd level ability boost...I'd recommend he start putting some points in CON, because he keeps taking lots of damage!*


Danth moves to check the golbin's body, and ensure the creature is dead. Then he turns his attention to the doors leading into the room, keeping his eyes and ears open for any reinforcements that might have heard the disturbance. He trusted in his companions' ability to bring the other guard down.


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *I just noticed that Fenris never gave Jovik his 2nd level ability boost...I'd recommend he start putting some points in CON, because he keeps taking lots of damage!*




OOC: Rhun, you are an astute and wise man! Fenris - the choice of change is yours, but the rules are +1 to any attribute on even levels, so please make the selection and update Jovik's character sheet.


----------



## frostrune (May 15, 2008)

OOC:  If Jokad can get to a point where he can see the goblin on the platform within a single move action (30' movement even in breastplate) he will throw his hand axe

INIT 13 (forget the intimidate roll - it won't work unless I threaten him in melee)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1597438/

If he can attack, hit AC 23 for 8 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1597446/


----------



## hewligan (May 15, 2008)

OOC: Frostrune - yes, you will be able to see the goblin at the end of the turn as you will be at the top of the ladder. He is about 10 foot away from the trapdoor on the platform, so your proposed action for Jokad works fine.


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: Rhun, you are an astute and wise man! Fenris - the choice of change is yours, but the rules are +1 to any attribute on even levels, so please make the selection and update Jovik's character sheet.





OOC: Actually I believe I gave him the +1 to Dex already. I'll double check

EDIT: Yeap, Already got the +1 to Dex at level 2. The goblin I am facing, while tougher is still a goblin though, correct, and is therefore size small?


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2008)

Jovik gasps in pain, but grits his teeth. Jovik always relied upon his luck, wits and reflexes and now was no different. Jovik shifted his stance, rolled over on his shoulder to get a better angle, he made sure to protect himself more as he did so, but it seemed to confuse the goblin enough that when Jovik struck, Gonlin Hook seemed to find that seam in the armor that let the blade penetrate well.

[sblock=OOC]

Yeah, I'm at 4 hp so I'm going defensive.   

I'll be shifting 3 points from BAB to AC this round thanks to combat expertise, plus fighting defensively, so -7 to hit but adding 6 to my AC to give me a 21 AC this round.


Jovik Init Post 760 (1d20+3=7) 

Joivk Bluff Post 760 (1d20+8=22) 

Jovik attack Post 760 (1d20-1=17)

Jovik Damage Post 760 (1d4+2+2d6=9) 
assuming the bluff worked. Boy that sucked for damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 16, 2008)

Kael will try and find his way to a line of sight on the goblin, however seeing that his way is blocked the young sorcerer will try and make his way upward, once the path is more clear, in order to help out.

OOC

First off, give the nature of this encounter, if you need to speed things up, due to Kael being unable to see the target, feel free to, I totally understand.

That said, here is my Init: Post #761 - Initiative (1d20+2=20)


----------



## hewligan (May 16, 2008)

*Watchtower, Round 2*

OOC: The goblin rolls a 17 for initiative , leaving an order of action: Goblin, Jokad, Jovik (with others doing non-combat action).

The goblin, despite the wicked gash in his gut, gives Jovik a wicked smile. He spits something undecipherable in his goblin slang. "Nyock. Nyock! Anach porabor", cackling to himself as he spits the words at the young man. He lunges forward, his horsechopper raised above his head, pushing it down towards Jovik's head. The thief feels the wind pushed before the blade. It is close. He throws his hands instinctively before his face, and somehow turns the blade away with Goblin Hook, the move almost accidental.

OOC: He misses, but only by virtue of your defensive choice this round.

Jovik hears the whistle of wind again, looks up, sees the goblin lunging at him, realises he does not have time to block, and is hit.

He falls forward, the goblin atop him. He feels pain. Waits for the killing blow. But nothing comes. The goblin just lies atop him, motionless. Jovik kicks out, pushing the goblin to one side, and scrabbling out from under him. His gut still leaking, his left hand pressed hard against the wound to stem the flow, he looks down upon the goblin.

A hand axe lies buried four inches deep in the back of the skull of the goblin. 10 feet away Jokad is perched, half in half out of the watchtower, his right hand still extended from the throw, a look of satisfaction upon his face.

The goblin ain't getting up from that!

OOC: Danth finds a broken potion, the contents leaking into the soil, 2sp, a crude dagger, the discarded horsechopper, and a bag of dice tied to the belt of the dead goblin.

Combat is over. You can take a look around from the watch-tower, heal up, search, etc.


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2008)

Joivk wrenches out the hand axe and tosses it to Jokad. "I had it under control." he says a little surly.

Jovik sits, then lays down on his back, resting to keep the blood loss down.

"Thanks though."

Jovik sits up, takes a quick scan around from his new viewpoint while his practiced hands search the body without looking.

OOC: <Maybe I should multiclass into barabrian to pick up more hit points.


----------



## frostrune (May 17, 2008)

Jokad says to Jovik, "Lie low, I'll fetch Danth."  Then the big barbarian ducks his head back under the platform and quickly decends to the ground.  

"Danth, Jovik's in a bad way.  He needs your help."

He looks down at Mal, then Kael.  "Mal ain't getting up that ladder so I'll stay down here with Kael.  Help Jovik, see what you can see, and get back down here before we all get caught."


----------



## Fenris (May 17, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad says to Jovik, "Lie low, I'll fetch Danth."  Then the big barbarian ducks his head back under the platform and quickly decends to the ground.




"I'll be doing cartwheels" replies Jovik sarcastically, though the ire stems more from the pain of his wound than true malice. Jovik does idlely slice open the goblin's chest and abdomen, watching the still warm, crimson blood leak out, though not as much as you'd think as carefully as Jovik cut. The lungs were still wet and pink, the heart barely stopped. Jovik wondered for a moment how a creature so alike to him in the inside could yet be so cruel on the outside. The thought of these creatures killing the men at the glassworks, not with a blade but with terrible, painful tortures. Suddenly the pain and hurt welled up in him, not just his own but all that he had seen over the last few weeks. And Jovik found himself releasing that pain by stabbing that heart, that cruel, black, malice filled heart over and over again, until Jovik nearly passed out from the effort and his own blood loss. Gorey now, he surveyed the surroundings again before laying balk down on the roof, tears smearing the blood on his face.


----------



## hewligan (May 18, 2008)

Danth - let me know what healing spell you want to cast, if any, and make any required rolls.

Jovik - you are the best hope of spotting anything from the tower, so please roll a spot check to see if you can see anything of interest from up there.


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2008)

Jovik takes a quick look around, but is in enough pain to be distracted

Jovik Spot from Tower Post 767 (1d20+5=11)


----------



## hewligan (May 19, 2008)

*Healing Ways*

Danth makes it to the top of the ladder just as Jokad is moving to fetch him. The barbarian moves to one side and waits nervously for the priest to do his work. He can tell Jovik is hurting, and although he doesn't feel much fear himself in life, that doesn't mean he doesn't feel worry for those around him. Heck, he has grown close to this miserable bunch over the past few weeks.

Danth bends low, pulling back Jovik's armour, unbuckling where necessary, and drawing a sharp intake of breath from the young rogue as the wicked gash is revealed.

"Nowhere near as bad as it looks, Jovik. Just a rough blade drawing a jagged cut. Trust me, Sarenrae's light will fix you up. Heck, its not as if your guts are spilling out!"

He places his holy symbol upon Jovik's belly, placing both hands gently on top of it, and starts to chant. There is a surge of energy that flushes straight through both men. It actually draws a gasp from Jovik.

Danth rises immediately. "Come, lets move on. There are more greenskins to carve apart." and with that he is moving down the ladder already.

Jovik glances nervously at his gut. It is still covered in sticky blood. He wipes away at it gingerly with the back of his sleeve. The skin beneath is perfect except for the faintest silver sliver of reformed flesh. He allows himself a quiet laugh, before buckling on his armour and moving to follow Danth.

As he passes, Jokad slaps him on the shoulder.

OOC: Danth casts cure light wounds (Rhun - please elect a spell to strike off) and heals Jovik of the entirity of his wounds (I rolled 8+3)..

OOC: Okay, you have all reformed at the base of the tower. You spotted nothing of import (it was just getting increasingly overcast and you think rain is not far away), and now it is time to move on.


----------



## frostrune (May 19, 2008)

Jokad recovers his handaxe and picks up his dropped bow stowing both with the practiced care of an experienced warrior.

"One more moment",  he says grinning at the blood covered Jovik.  He grabs up the broken goblin (the one who fell) and heaves the corpse into the room with the murdered guards, shutting the door behind him.

Coming back to the group he says, "Looks like rain.  Those goblins outside (the fort) may take shelter soon.  We best get moving."

He immediately heads toward the as yet unchecked door on the north side of this room.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2008)

*Sorry guys, I'm in Vegas...I did post an absent notice over in talking the talk. Hewligan, thanks for NPCing Danth.*


"Yes, we should hurry," says Danth. "And let's try to avoid more injuries. I only have limited powers each day." The young priest smiles and again readies his weapon.


*
Dropped Shield of Faith for the Cure Light Wounds on Jovik.

Current Spells Readied
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal*


----------



## Friadoc (May 20, 2008)

Upon seeing Jovik mended, Kael casts a wane smile upon the young rogue, as well as a pat on the shoulder before the group sets off after Jokad.


----------



## frostrune (May 20, 2008)

Jokad pauses at the door to listen before opening it.

Listen check = 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1601149/


----------



## hewligan (May 20, 2008)

Pressing your ear to the door, you can hear distant, muffled noises. Laughter, and on occasion shouting or barking or something similar. There are definitely more living things, probably goblins of course, and they are not far away. Perhaps not immediately beyond this door (they sound a bit too distant), but not a world away either.

You have managed to neutralise 8 goblins already, 9 if you include the druid and his cat, but clearly there are more still within these walls.


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Yes, we should hurry," says Danth. "And let's try to avoid more injuries. I only have limited powers each day." The young priest smiles and again readies his weapon.




Jovik mutter a thanks as he walks along still absently rubbing his stomach where the wound, now a small pink line, used to be.

Shrugging off any doubt or really any fear he heads up to the door, kneels down and check to see if it is locked.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik Open Lock Post 774 (1d20+10=29) 

It isn't now. Booyah!   

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

"Let's get at it," whispers Danth, ready to follow Jokad through the door now that Jovik has dealt with the lock.


----------



## hewligan (May 21, 2008)

*Aha, there be goblins, or something, here!*

The door opens easily and swings silently to reveal a short corridor 15 foot long, that turns to the left at the end. There are two doors at the end, one straight ahead, and one just five foot off to the left. The muffled noises you heard earlier are a bit clearer now. Voices for sure, coming from the left door. The tongue is almost certainly goblin, or something similar. Gutteral, a bit high pitched at times, and a mix of voices. Amidst the chatter and laughter, you can discern a single more powerful voice. It is still goblin-ish, but more commanding, and the others tend to quiet down when it is raised. A leader, perhaps. THE leader of the Thistletop goblins, perhaps?

There is no noise from behind the door straight ahead.


----------



## frostrune (May 21, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Let's get at it," whispers Danth, ready to follow Jokad through the door now that Jovik has dealt with the lock.





Jokad glances over his shoulder at Danth's comment and smiles; a gesture cold enough to make a penguin shiver.

He then soundlessly ducks through the doorway and into the shadows beyond.


----------



## frostrune (May 21, 2008)

OOC:  Do we have any 'tricks' we can make use of here?  I'm thinking smokesticks, AoE spells, etc...

We don't know what is on the other side of that door; could be a few goblins, could be a ton.  I'm tempted to kick in the door but it could bring the whole fort down on our heads.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

*Danth has bless that he can cast on us prior to us charging in, and heat metal, which should help against any goblies with dogslicers or wearing armor.*


----------



## frostrune (May 22, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Danth has bless that he can cast on us prior to us charging in, and heat metal, which should help against any goblies with dogslicers or wearing armor.*




OOC:  Most likely a good start.  I took the liberty of scanning your charcter sheets to see if anything clever came to me... nada.  We don't collectively have a whole lot in our bag of tricks.  

The biggest thing we need to know is what is on the other side of the door so we don't jump into a hornet's nest.  I'm assuming the doors are of fairly poor construction as the whole fort is a hodge podge of junk and detritus.  Can Kael use an acid splash to burn a hole through the door that we can peek through?  Jovik can probably pick it an peek in but i'm thinking this has less of a chance of being detected.

Not a terribly good plan but the best I can come up with.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

*Yeah, not much for tricks at all...I can't wait until we get another level so Kael can pick up some better spells.

As it stands, it looks like we are going to have to go with our standard operating procedure: relying on brute force and luck!*


----------



## hewligan (May 22, 2008)

Let me know when you are ready to rock and roll (and roll). There are no locks on the doors, so you can barge in, etc. Just tell me order and actions, and then roll initiatives.


----------



## hewligan (May 22, 2008)

OOC: Frostrune - sorry, missed your question. The doors are terrible. Heck, you there are gaps and all sorts around the bottom and top. If someone (only 1 character), wants to roll a spot check, you may be able to find a hole big enough to peek through, even though it may require lying flat or getting a lift. Good idea!


----------



## frostrune (May 22, 2008)

OOC:  I'll take the chance since my spot and listen are almost as good as Jovik.

SPOT 5, LISTEN 15 (doesn't help when you roll a 1... grrrr)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1603371/


IC:  The large Shoanti quietly drops to the floor and tries to get a view of the room beyond through the rotting and ill-matched planks of the door.  By his muffled cursing you expect he is having little success.  Eventually he gives up and puts his ear to the crack trying to determine how many voices he can distinguish in the room beyond.


----------



## hewligan (May 22, 2008)

There are a multitude of voices. You don't speak the lingo, but it sure as heck sounds like goblin. You cannot guess how many, but certainly a fair chunk of goblins lie behind that door. Some female, some male. You hear footsteps as well, and just general activity as the evil little critters go about their lives. Don't hang around too long guys, or they may stumble in on you ...


----------



## hewligan (May 22, 2008)

There are a multitude of voices. You don't speak the lingo, but it sure as heck sounds like goblin. You cannot guess how many, but certainly a fair chunk of goblins lie behind that door. Some female, some male. You hear footsteps as well, and just general activity as the evil little critters go about their lives. Don't hang around too long guys, or they may stumble in on you ...


----------



## frostrune (May 22, 2008)

Jokad stands and grimaces in frustration.

"I can't see anything and all the vicious runts sound the same.  I'm sure there's a few on the other side, quite possibly a leader, but nothing's for sure."

"We need to make a move.  The longer we hesitate the greater the chance of discovery."

"I'm ready to make a stand if you're with me?"


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

"I'm in," says Danth, keeping his voice low as he grasps his holy symbol of Sarenae and prepares to ask for her blessing upon himself and his companions. "We have surprise on our side, so we should inflict as much damage on our foe as we can. Our route back to the bridge should still be clear"


*If everyone is in, Danth will cast Bless and then nod to Jokad to lead the way.*


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2008)

Jovik hands Jokad a small pot. "Here toss this in as you go in. More harpy musk."  says Jovik.


----------



## Friadoc (May 23, 2008)

With the forked wand in one hand, as well as a megic missile readied in his mind, Kael says, "We're ready."


----------



## frostrune (May 23, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jovik hands Jokad a small pot. "Here toss this in as you go in. More harpy musk."  says Jovik.





"My hands will be full little brother,"   Jokad slightly raises his blade and shield arm.  "Stick to your blade.  The time for stealth has ended."

To everyone he whispers, "Strike hard and fast and without mercy.  Remember why we are here."

He then nods to Danth and awaits the priest's spell.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2008)

The decision made, Danth calls upon his goddess to bless his companions with skill and courage in the coming battle, and then sets his shield and prepares to follow Jokad into the room.


*Cast bless, duration 30 rounds, +1 on all attack rolls and saves vrs fear for all allies.*


----------



## hewligan (May 23, 2008)

*The Throne Room*

Time to roll!

Jokad thrusts the door open with his shoulder, barging into the room and clearing to one side to let the others move through behind him.

Before you lies a packed throne room. It is decorated with hanging furs along its walls, mostly black and red-striped firepelt skins, various dog pelts, and in some cases, what look like horse hides. Four square timbers support the ceiling, their faces studded with dozens of iron spikes, with the lower reaches decorated with dozens of impaled and severed hands (human, it would appear) in various stages of decay. To the northeast of the room, a wooden platform supports a throne heaped with dog pelts and horse hides. Dog skulls adorn the armrests and a horse skull leers over the throne's back. To the left of the throne is a single window to the outside about three feet off the ground, and covered by a thick curtain. The room has a few doors (see map)

By Sarenrae, the room is PACKED!

Sitting atop the throne, with a fat, naked female goblin slouched on his lap stroking his chest, is Warchief Ripnugget. He is big for a goblin (OOC: still "small" size), with very dark green skin, and a more pronounced snout than his minions. Atop his head is a rather crude scrap metal crown, a reasonably fine quality breastplate embossed with the strange seven pointed rune that you have seen so many times before now. There are feathers, bird skulls, horse teeth, and human finger bones, all threaded around him as necklaces, bracelets, and just free hanging decoration. His right hand, stretched out on the arm of the throne, has a dogslicer lying under it. As you entered he was tapping this in tune to some private beat. As soon as you enter, he stops tapping, and turns to face you, his face contorted in surprise.

At the foot of his throne lies a giant lizard creature. Beside it lies a bowl of water. Its back has a saddle on it. It looks, for the world, like a giant gecko mount. It starts to rise as it sees you, its large green eyes observing you hungrily, its tongue flicking back and forth as it tastes the air.

The air stinks.

The rest of the room is teeming with goblins. They seem to be living their life in here. There are women and children, most of them crowded along the left wall. You count perhaps ten females crammed in here, and double that in children, from tiny infants to what would pass for pre-teenage in a human. They are generally naked, except for some faint scraps of clothing, and have been entertaining themselves with picking over the corpse of a dead horse.

And then there are the warriors. You can see three commandos, recognising them from your fight in Sandpoint. Tougher, madder, but fortunately no taller, than your average goblin warrior. They are spread around the room, generally distracted, only now turning to observe your entry. They appear caught by surprise.

Sitting against one of the four wooden pillars is a goblin warchanter, her face perhaps the ugliest goblin face you have ever seen - ritually scarred, and with shiny stones embedded into her wounds, trapped as the flesh grew. She has a pretty pathetic head of hair, pulled up in a mohawk. You would laugh, only she might take offense.

Stop! shouts Ripnugget in common. This is my throne room, what are you doing here? You haven't earned the right to be here. State your business! Chanack, grack, grack, honar! 

He spits this last bit out in goblin, eliciting a few nervous laughs from his assorted minions.

Well, speak, white-meat! he barks.

OOC: You do have the surprise, despite Ripnugget speaking. You can use the surprise to talk, or you can bowl right on in and engage whoever you want. If you want to engage, just let me know your move action and roll any required attacks. Then also please roll initiative and actions for the first full round of combat.







OOC: The door Jokad just opened was on the right edge of R11, sorry if that isn't too clear from above. So, moving into the room is just a single square move to the left.


----------



## Fenris (May 24, 2008)

Jovik finds himself still shaking his head as he is left with a jar of Harpy musk by the ignorant Shoanti who obviously didn't understand the plan nor the power of this foul smelling pot.

Still as the room is revealed, Joivk finds himself with a small smirk as he looks at the jar and tosses it into the middle of the room and steps up behind Jokad, Gull's Wing in his left, Goblin Hook in his right "You take the chief and we'll take the warriors." he whispers to Jokad

[sblock=OOC: ] Targeting a square is AC 5, thrown weapons I have a +5 to hit, +6 with the Bless do you want a roll? Jovik moved to Q 11. That was my surprise round action

Jovik R1 Init (1d20+3=21) 

R1 Actions, assuming he is still there, Jovik will engage the commando in P10, if I move before he does, he's flat footed and I get my sneak attacks, but I'll feint anyway.

Jovik Feint R1 (1d20+8=12) 

Joivk R1 Attack (1d20+6=19, 1d4+2+2d6=12) 


[/sblock]


----------



## Friadoc (May 24, 2008)

With his fingers twisted into arcane gestures, a harsh word of power upon his lips, Kael fires a bolt of eldritch force into the warchanter.

OOC

Post #795 - Magic Missile (1d4+1=5)


----------



## frostrune (May 24, 2008)

Jokad snorts at the King's declaration even as he hurtles toward him blade on high, "You lost the right for parley when you sent your warriors to Sandpoint.  Now taste our vegeance!!" 

This could be good....
[sblock] Surprise rd Jokad says the above as he charges along the wall toward Ripnugget and the throne.  He will rage (+4 STR, +4 CON, -2 AC) and power AT 2.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605213/

Hit AC 21 for dmg 9

Rd 1 - he will repeat his savage attack on the King hoping to down him

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605221/

Init 20, Hit AC 27 for 13 dmg!!!!  Boo Yah!!

Cleave attack on the gecko if the King falls

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1605226/

big miss, if it matters

Jokad currently has AC 17 and 36 hp [/sblock]


ooc:  I have no idea what Harpy musk does.  I thought it allowed you to open doors silently.  Besides Jokad likes smashing things anyway


----------



## Fenris (May 25, 2008)

OOC: 


> Harpy Musk: The reek of this doubtful cure-all proves useful
> at scaring off Varisian goblins. If smeared on a surface or used as
> a thrown weapon, the musk fills a 30-foot area with the stink of
> harpies for 1 minute. Any Varisian goblin who enters the area must
> make a DC 14 Will save or be shaken for 1 minute




I smeared on the doorway so any goblins trying to enter the fortress would hit the smell.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2008)

*Surprise Round*
Danth moves into the room, quickly surveying the situation. Seeing Jokad assault the goblin chief, the priest calls upon Sarenae to provide the power of the sun to help with some of the other goblins in the room.

*Cast Heat Metal, affects the metal of two goblins (warchanter is she carries enough, otherwise two of the commandoes), Will Save DC 14.*

*Round 1*
His spell having delayed him some, Danth moves slowly into the chamber, heading toward the nearest goblin commando, his morningstar poised to strike.

*Initiative: 4
Attack: 11
Damage: (I didn't roll since I doubt an 11 hits)
*


----------



## hewligan (May 26, 2008)

*The Throne Room: Surprise Round*

As Ripnugget starts to speak, Jovik whispers a few words in Jokad's ear, and then things explode with action. Jokad goes charging forward towards the throne of Ripnugget, intent on chopping the head off the incessant and confident little goblin. As he moves, Jovik throws the last remaining pot of harpy musk into the air towards the centre of the room. It clips a piller, bounces, smashes, and a thick, mucus-like liquid splashes out. The stench is pretty darn foul.

Almost immediately you can see the once cocky goblins faces pale and screw up in distaste. The jostling crowd of thirty or forty women and children who line the back wall break at once, piling for the doors and window, trying to escape the stench. There is chaos unfolding around you.

Then Jokad piles in. Almost the second that Ripnugget spits out his last slur, Jokad's axe bites. Ripnugget screams in anger and pain as the curved edge of the axe sends a sliver of his shoulder flesh and armour off into the air. A mist of blood specks showers the throne.

Ripnugget is standing now, his hand easily gathering up the dogslicer that lay resting under it. Below the throne and to the side of Jokad, the giant gecko rises too, moving to engage.

Kael moves next, completing his spell and sending a magic missile flying towards the warchanter. Two flashes of magical energy surge forth from his hand, darting past the pillars and the unfolding chaos, and striking at the warchanter. The bolts hit her hard, and she falls dead, her song ended. The sight of her instantaneous death appears to have frightened the women and children even more, and what was a stampede from the smell is now a full-on rout.

WARCHANTER DOWN

OOC: Friadoc: Kael is still level 2 for some reason, but everyone leveled up to 3 at the end of the glassworks/catacombs. That means that you need to update your character sheet ASAP. Also, you now get 2 missiles per magic missile attack. I just doubled damage on this one. Please update Kael as soon as possible. 

OOC: Rhun - the warchanter is down, so I will assume that target is on the bottom two commandos.

Danth moves next, casting heat metal on the two commandos nearest. The first instantly drops his glowing blade , but the second manages to hold on, albeit with a look of real fear on his face now. What demons have come to destroy them!!!!

OOC: The surprise round ends. Now for the DC14 saves against the harpy musk. All fail their saves except for the same commando who survived the heat metal. He should get a medal for bravery, except that he is almost certainly about to die.

The stench of the harpy musk is high now, and the bottom and top doors are both thrown open as the weaker goblins flood out of the room in chaos. The commandos and ripnugget stand their ground, looking concerned now, seeing the ease with which you dispatched the warchanter. Seeing the ease with which you turned the morale of the goblins. Then the stench starts to hit them, and they gag and look shaken and upset by the smell. It doesn't smell too good to you guys either, but nothing worse than some of the other strange medicines and poultices you have been forced to use as a child.

All of the goblins that remain in the room look very shaken, except for one commando, nearest the door you entered, who, while gingerly holding a rapidly heating blade, looks ready to engage Jovik. The others, looking less up for the fight than they did only a second or two before, move gingerly to engage. One is unarmed, his hands blistered from his heated sword. The other runs at Jokad, keen to help his master.

OOC: apologies for the slight delay - forums down last night for a few hours. Round 1 follows.


----------



## hewligan (May 26, 2008)

*Throne Room: Round 1*






OOC: Pink = shaken, so -2 to rolls. Locations after combat movement. I am numbering commandos from left to right.

OOC: Initiative order: Jovik (21), Gecko (20), Jokad (20), Commando 3 (14), Kael (11), Commando 2 (6), Ripnugget (6), Commando 1 (4), Danth (4) (Commando init rolls )

Jovik is up and moving before the clay pot even hits the floor. He moves in fast on the commando to his left, engaging him with dexterity and a blinding blur of flashing blades. The commando lifts his blade to parry, but before he can block the rogue, he has already moved. The thief is gone. The goblin looks confused, tries to turn around, winces as the pain in his hands from his heated weapon worsens. No, it is not pain in his hand. He looks confused. Suddenly his eyes roll up into his head and Jovik, with a single fluid motion, release Goblin Hook from where it had been three inches deep in the goblin's skull.

COMMANDO DOWN.

The gecko, almost the size of a horse, albeit it low and sleep and very blue, bits forward hard at Jokad. The Shoanti sees it coming and gives it a boot on the nose to keep it away. It hisses in displeasure as it prepares to redouble its attack (( misses ))

Jokad, however, is much more focused on Ripnugget. The goblin chief looks unhappy. You can tell he is bordering on fear.

You skum. You cannot attack my stronghold. I AM RIPNUGGET, DESTROYER OF HORSES! he yells. This last bit elicits a short grunted laugh from Jokad. This really seems to disconcert Ripnugget.

And then Jokad hits him. It is a wicked hit, enough to kill a normal goblin twice over, but Ripnugget is no ordinary goblin. He rides the hit with a scream, pulling his own body back off the blade. The damage to his left shoulder is severe. He looks in pain, takes a single quick glance at the window as if thinking about making his escape, but changes his mind and presses on with his attack.

The commando who has moved in behind Jokad cracks down with his horsechopper. The wound is partially absorbed by the armour the barbarian wears, but the whack still hurts, and Jokad knows that there will be much bruising there later. He grunts against the pain. Now he is in trouble. 3 on 1 and flanked.

OOC: he hits for -4hp to Jokad 

Kael responds next, unleashing another magic missile spell. He can see that Jokad is in trouble, and choses to unleash a magic missile at the Commando who is engaged against him. His twin bolts streak out and burn into the goblin. It screams as the fire damages it, and turns to engage against his aggressor (next round he is coming for you, but he is heavily damaged, having lost 8hp from your spell ).

The Commando north of Jovik attacks the rogue, but misses wildly. He is weaponless, and the look in his eyes tells you that he thinks he is about to die. Still, he does not look ready to break.

Ripnugget swings at the head of Jokad, but his fury is not making his actions precise or well concealed. Jokad parries easily. It is just as well, for the goblin chief clearly has some strength behind his attack, despite his short size.

Danth, finding that his chosen target now lies dead at his feet from a blow to the skull by Jovik, moves north two spaces to attack the unarmed commando (Commando 2). He attacks this goblin, but misses.

You can hear shouting and screaming rising from within the palisade now. The vast majority of the women and children have fled the room. A single goblin child of two or three is crying in the far corner, all alone. You can hear shouts and the running of feet all around. One thing is clear - the alarm has very much been raised!!!

OOC: Round 2: initiatives and actions please. Kael - update your character. Also, the goblin in front of you is clearly very badly injured. Enough so that you don't think it is worth using another spell on, given that you still have the demon woman to meet at some point this day.

Positions at end of round 1:


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Danth whirls and steps around the unarmed goblin, putting him in flanking position with Jovik and Kael, and hopefully taking the gecko's attention away from Jokad so the warrior could focus on the chieftain. As he moves, the cleric lashes out with his morningstar at the goblin commando threatening Kael, knowing the sorcerer is ill-suited for melee combat.

*Initiative: 9
5' Step to Q8, both Jovik and Kael should gain +2 flanking bonus, as does Danth.
Attack: Natural 20, critical threat!
Confirm Crit 13, 15 with flanking (?)
Damage: 5 (or more if 15 confirms critical)
*


----------



## hewligan (May 26, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Placeholder for Danth; since he is last in initiative order, I need to see what my companions' are doing before I post...*




Danth - we roll initiative fresh each round. It is one of my little house-rules. I like the idea of battles swinging back and forth between opponents, rather than always having someone on the back foot. Also, in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't add much to the complexity.


----------



## Friadoc (May 26, 2008)

With the injured goblin commando before him, Kael saves his spells and changes on the wand as he tries to swing his quarter staff down, hard, upon it's head.

OOC

Post #803 - Initiative (1d20+2=6) 

Post #803 - Quarterstaff (1d20+1=15, 1d6=6) 

hewligan - My character sheet was updated, save for my idiotic lapse in changing the level indicator, thus my screw up on the spell.

Anyhow, it is all corrected and thank you for covering for me.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Danth - we roll initiative fresh each round. It is one of my little house-rules. I like the idea of battles swinging back and forth between opponents, rather than always having someone on the back foot. Also, in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't add much to the complexity.





OOC: My bad...this is the only game I'm in that does that, so I keep forgetting.  Actions edited above.


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2008)

Jovik attempts to attack the unarmored commando, and though he feints very well, his attack isn't very on target.
[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init R2 Post 805 (1d20+3=14) 


Jovik R2 Feint Post 805 (1d20+8=27) 

Jovik attack R2 Post 805 (1d20+6=13, 1d4+2+2d6=10) 


[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2008)

Jokad barely winces at the bite of the horsechopper so absorbed into his rage is he.  His focus is solely on the goblin king, wanting to put him down at all cost.

He turns the parry of Ripnugget's dogslicer into a clever counter-attack, twisting the goblin's blade up high and punching straight under it with his magic sword.

Sweaty leather armor and corpulent flesh provide little resistance to the force of the blow as Jokad drives him back into the makeshift throne.


OOC:  Jokad AC 17, 32 hp

INIT 21, Hit AC 24 for 13 Dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606763/

if that doesn't drop him Jokad might start to get worried... 8(

Cleave attack on Gecko just in case....

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606768/

Man I.C. is hot!!!  AC 28 for 10 dmg 

If the king does die Jokad will take a 5' step to flank the commando on Kael


----------



## hewligan (May 27, 2008)

*Round 2: The throne room*

OOC: Intitiative order is: Ripnugget (22), Jokad (21),  Gecko (17), Jovik (14), Commando 3 (10), Commando 2 (9), Danth (9), Kael (6) - (Invisible castle for the bad guys' initiative)

Ripnugget, bloodied and grimacing, moves like lightening, taking advantage of the slight hesitation in his foe to quickly finger a small potion tube from his belt. He rips the cork off with his teeth and tilts the entirety of the little leather bound tube down his throat. He grins as the healing warmth flows through this veins.

"Still ready to die human scum? For I am just getting started!" he shouts out, his voice tinged with laughter.

OOC: Healed 9hp , so now at -13hp.

Jokad doesn't look too pleased at the insult. His focus is solely on the goblin king, wanting to put him down at all cost, and silly insults are not going to distract him.

He turns the parry of Ripnugget's dogslicer into a clever counter-attack, twisting the goblin's blade up high and punching straight under it with his magic sword.

Sweaty leather armor and corpulent flesh provide little resistance to the force of the blow as Jokad drives him back into the makeshift throne. Ripnugget groans in pain, but kicks back at Jokad, dislodging the axe blade from his chest, and spitting a thick wad of bloodied phlegm at the Shoanti. At least he isn't speaking!

OOC: Ripnugget now at -26hp. He is alive and still operational!

The giant blue gecko tries to snap at the back leg of Jokad as he drives forward, but he fails to make sufficient contact and retreats a half step with a bloodied snout 

Jovik, normally so calm in battle, despite his newness to it all, finds the noise that has risen up around the place, coupled with the thrown insults of Ripnugget, just a bit too distracting. He swings almost distractedly at the commando he faces, but Goblin Hook falls short.

The commando goblin that Kael very nearly killed, has turned now to face his attacker. Seeing the tall human before him, and realising that it only holds a stick, the goblin sneers and spits out some words of goblin.

He jumps up and cracks down hard on Kael's head with his horsechopper. Kael manages to turn the blade at the last minute, and while it still cracks down on his skull with immense force, at least it was not the cutting edge. Kael is hurt.

OOC: Possible critical, but failed his confirm so deals a still not very nice 5hp damage.

The unarmed commando sees the distracted swing of Jovik and tries to roundhouse the young rogue. He is just too slow though, and Jovik easily oversteps the sweeping kick .

Danth sees his opportunity. The goblin that just struck Kael is trying to recover his balance. The young priest of Sarenrae moves quickly to one side, opening up a perfect flank on both remaining commandos. He swings his brutal weapon at the commando who just hit Kael, and smashes his small green skull into a bloody pulp. The look of relief on Kael's face is palpable.

COMMANDO 3 DOWN

Kael, seeing his own adversary drop, and feeling a rush of blood to the head both literally and metaphorically, changes the focus of his attack to the last remaining, and fortunately unarmed, commando. The move by Danth has placed this goblin in a difficult position, and he seems caught between who to defend against. The last place he was looking was the man with the staff.

Kael lunges forward low, thrusting his staff out, and catching the goblin against the lower jaw. He squeals in pain, and loses a few teeth into the bargain. He is shaken and badly hurt, but still on his feet.

OOC: -6hp to the last commando. You only hit due to the flank (AC 17)

OOC: Inits and actions for round 3 please. Updated battlemap with positions at end of round 2 is below.


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2008)

Dazed by the head strike upon him, Kael attempts to land a solid strike upon the unarmed commando with his quarterstaff.

OOC

Post #808 - Initiative (1d20+2=8) 

Post #808 - Quarterstaff (1d20+1=19, 1d6=1)


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

Flush with his success at striking down one of the commandos, Danth moves slower than he would have liked as he steps behind the gecko and slams his morningstar down on the giant lizard threatening Jokad.


*Initiative: 9
5' step to P7
Attack: 15 (forgot to add the +2 flanking with Jokad
Damage: 10 (I really hope that 15 hits!)*


----------



## frostrune (May 27, 2008)

An inarticulate growl of rage erupts from his lips as Jokad continues his furious offensive.  He continues to press the Goblin King, keeping him on his heels and pinned against his own throne.


OOC:  Damn tough little bugger.

Jokad will 5' step into Q6 to flank with Danth and still press his attack on the King.

INIT 20, Hit AC 21 for 11 Dmg... now die dammit!!   
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607610/

Once again I will proactively make a cleave attempt on the gecko...

Hit AC 26 for 13 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607621/


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

OOC: If Jokad moves, Danth will not...Danth will move as necessary to flank the gecko. If Danth does not move, he will give flanking to Kael and Jovik on the unarmed commando as well.

-


----------



## hewligan (May 28, 2008)

*Round 3: The Throne Room*

OOC: Jovik's post has not arrived, so I have to RP him. Initiative order for the round is: Ripnugget (21), Jokad (20), Commando (12), Gecko (9), Danth (9), Kael (8), Jovik (7), (init rolls for the big bad guys)

Ripnugget jumps up onto the seat of his throne, as if to add further height to his attacks.

"Even if you do get past me, SHE will kill you. You haven't a hope. Not a hope!" he cackles.

And then, to add injury to insult, he slices down hard upon Jokad, catching the warrior with his horsechopper and leaving a long bleeding line along his left arm and shoulder.

OOC: hit for 7hp damage 

Ripnugget laughs!

Jokad spits back at him. The insult is crude, spoken in the Shoanti slang. Ripnugget looks confused, as if unsure whether the barbarian is trying to speak to him in common, only with some strange accent.

The perplexed look on Ripnugget's face is soon replaced with a wide grimace. Then his head lolls back on his neck. The swift response from Jokad has cut a three inch thick slice out of the goblin chief's neck. The head rolls back for a few frozen moments, before the goblin tumbles from the throne, his head hanging loose.

RIPNUGGET DOWN

The unarmed commando doesn't see the death of his leader, but what he does see is the horsechopper blade from one of his downed companions lying on the floor off to the side. He takes a five foot move and bends to retrieve the weapon.

The Gecko turns to flee, but it is not fast enough. Jokad manages to turn his attack on Ripnugget into a following slice that cuts clean through the midsection of the turning Gecko. Warm entrails spill out onto the floor

OOC: This is your cleave - just splitting up the attack for narrative purposes

GIANT GECKO DOWN

Danth, seeing the target of his fury suddenly cut down swings his body to the right, finding a crouching goblin reaching for a weapon just a few inches from him. He offers up a silent word to his goddess as his weapon connects cleanly with the commando. There is little left of the skull of the goblin when he is finished. Danth offers a silent thanks.

COMMANDO DOWN

The room falls silent. Even the goblin baby in the corner falls still, as if sensing the death and danger around it. From distant the shouts of retreating goblins can be heard, but also the noise of yapping dogs. Goblin dogs perhaps?

The noises are distant yet, but definitely approaching. It appears that your cover has been blown, but given that you now stand in the throne room of the Chieftan of the goblin tribe that led the attack on Sandpoint, things do appear to be going quite well ... so far.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"Well done, Jokad," says Danth, moving to inspect the barbarian's wounds. "Best sever the brute's head to take back with us, as it will no doubt lift the townfolk's spirits.



*Who needs healing? How far down is everyone.

Also, Listen check 14 to attempt to detect which way the approaching dogs are coming from?*


----------



## hewligan (May 28, 2008)

Danth stops for a moment, cocks his head, and listens. The southern door is where most of the commotion is coming from. In fact, now that you think about it, you only saw one goblin dive for the northern door...


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"Best close and lock the southern doors," says Danth to Kael and Jovik. "Perhaps we can stall the reinforcements. Despite the death of the chieftain, I do not believe our work here is finished."


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2008)

OOC: Sorry Hewligan, RL got very busy this past weekend.

Jovik nods. "I can try to jam the lock so no one can get through. If we need to I am sure Jokad can break his way through if we need to."

says Jovik kneeling by the door to go to work on the lock.


----------



## frostrune (May 28, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Well done, Jokad," says Danth, moving to inspect the barbarian's wounds. "Best sever the brute's head to take back with us, as it will no doubt lift the townfolk's spirits.




Jokad already has his sword raised before Danth even finishes his suggestion of taking Ripnugget's head.  The blade falls with a wet smack and Jokad eagerly lunges for the grisly trophy.

Head in hand, he abruptly whirls and brushes past Danth headed for the southern doors.  You can all now see the battle-lust is still upon him and by the crazed gleam in his eye you can tell he does not consider the fight over with.


Hewligan[sblock] Jokad plans to burst right through the southern doors right into the teeth of approaching reinforcements.  Crazy and perhaps suicidal but, he is a barbarian right?  Heh.

Anyway, it is not all lunacy.  My hope is to scare the bejesus out of the regrouping goblins with a good intimidate check (hopefully with a healthy situational modifier - hint, hint).  He is hoping to take out any that still want to fight and send the rest of the tribe fleeing for good.  

Might work, might not?  It will make one heck of story for Amryl if it does   

Intimidate = 16 + rage + king's head
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1608774/
[/sblock]  


OOC:  Jokad is down 11 hp, not quite 1/2 but getting close.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

Danth swears under his breath as Jokad rushes past him in a rage, severed head of the goblin chief in hand. The cleric takes a deep breath, grips his morningstar firmly, and rushes after the crazy Shoanti.


----------



## hewligan (May 29, 2008)

Jovik kneels by the southern door, looking to bolt the thing shut. Before he can even swing it shut, Jokad barrels past him into the corridor. The barbarian stands there for a second surveying the scene. The corridor is empty, but goblin voices and much barking is drawing closer. He notices Danth move to the side of him with a sigh.

Jokad moves to go forward when the first goblin appears at the end of the corridor. He is followed very quickly by three others, with three goblin dogs howling at their heels. Before they can move a step closer, Jokad thrusts his bloodied, dripping axe above his head with his right hand, thrusts Ripnugget's leaking skull forward with his left hand, and lets out the most ear splitting roar of rage that any of you have ever heard issue forth from a man before.

The goblins don't waste any time. They turn and flee as one, dropping their weapons as they go. The goblin dogs on the other hand, are too dumb, and too hungry to pass up on the chance to eat some human flesh. They yap and yelp their way forward.


The corridor is ten foot across, with three dogs charging towards you (15 foot away).

OOC:
Goblins' failed roll 

Goblin dogs' successful roll

Note: I am out on a business trip tomorrow, so no post until Friday from me. Clearly Danth and Jokad are blocking the others from melee, and only 2 dogs can attack at a time, one on each of you. The others can make it to a position behind Jokad and Danth within one round, or, in the case of Jovik who is already behind them, with a single 5' move.

Initiative and actions please. There is no rest for the wicked!


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

Jovik shakes hi shead as Jokad goes barreling by him, but quickly puts his tools away and is off after the Shoanti.

As the goblin dogs close, Joivk steps up behind Jokad  and hurls Gull's Wing at the lead dog before it returns, magically, to his hand.

[sblock]
Joivk Init (1d20+3=23)

Joivk attack (1d20+6=17, 1d4+2=4)



[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (May 29, 2008)

Jokad laughs maniacally as he playfully tosses Ripnugget's head at the fleeing goblins.

With his off hand now free he moves to a two-handed grip on his longsword and awaits the on-rushing dogs.


OOC:Jokad will attack the closest dog using Power Att 2

Init 10, Hit AC 18 for 13 dmg (minimum... two handed power AT is cool)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1608901/

If 13 dmg actually kills a dog here is his cleave...

HIt AC 24 for 13 dmg again
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1608905/

He is still in his RAGE for 3 rounds (including this one)
AC 15, HP 25


----------



## Friadoc (May 29, 2008)

Kael moves up behind Jovik and Jokad, using his quarterstaff to disrupt the dogs movements, not attack them, so as to line them up for a better hit by his comrades.

OOC

Post #822 - Initiative (1d20+2=9)

Post #822 - Aid Another Check versus DC 10 using Quarterstaff (1d20+1=4) 

Okay, although that failed, I am going to use the Aid Another special attack to add a +2 to attack rolls on who I am helping.

This first attempting, which failed, was going to be helping Jokad. My next attempt will help Danth, then Jovik, and then back around to Jokad, thus cycling.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

*Don't forget Danth's bless, it is still in effect.*

Danth's weapon is on target as he attacks one of the goblin dogs, but he has very little weight behind the blow.


*Initiative: 7
Attack: 17
Damage: 3 LOL!*


----------



## hewligan (May 30, 2008)

OOC: Order of initiative: Jovik (23), Goblin dog 2 (21, Goblin dog 1 (13, Jokad (10), Kael (9),  Danth (7)

Jovik arrives in time to watch the goblins flee, the head of their chieftain  bouncing a few feet along the corridor behind them, leaving a gruesome trail in its wake. The three goblin dogs, all leaking boils and stinking fur, come shrieking and yelping into the fight. The leftmost one pounces towards Danth, the right towards Jokad.

Jovik knows he only has a second to act, and his view of the one attacking Danth is not quite so clear, so he lets loose with a deft flick of his wrist at the dog approaching Jokad, watching Gull's Wing arc forward. The blade embeds in the meaty thigh of the dog. It yelps pathetically, its rat-like tail pulled between its legs as it responds to the pain.

The dog, already in mid-air when the blade struck, is completely distracted by the pain that washes over it. It aborts its leaping attack, sliding forward as its rapidly scrabbling paws tries to stop its momentum (it rolled a 1 on its attack).

Jokad knows an opportunity when he sees one. But before his axe completes its swing, the second goblin dog attacks Danth. Its leap takes it high, its jaw stretched wide as it aims to sink its teeth into the priest's chest. It lands its attack alright, but you all hear the loud crack as it breaks a few teeth off the metal of Danth's breastplate. The priest knocks the stinking beast back with his shield. The creature looks distressed.

OOC: It misses 

And then Jokad's axe falls. He aims for he head, but the scrabbling dog turns and starts to retreat. It is too slow, and while his axe falls short of the neck, it still manages to cleave the creature entirely in two across its midriff. Its legs twitch one last time.

Jokad sees Danth repel the second dog, and uses the fluidity and strength of his earlier attack to take the opportunity opened up. He swings at the dog to his right, catching it under its legs, and thrusting the axe up through its gut. The dog flies into the air, hitting the far wall and then the ground with a wet smack.

The third goblin dog turns on its heels and runs for he exit. It may be stupid, but it knows that what it has just seen was frightening.

There is a moment of partial silence, broken only by your own breath. Then Jovik hears something behind him. He spins, his movement attracting all of your attention.

There, at the back of the room, frozen in fear, is a small goblin, a girl perhaps, or young adult. She is in the top left corner, where the child had been left. She is holding something, something swaddled. When she sees you all staring at her attempted secret movement, she finds herself unable to move. She thrusts the bundle behind her back, as if to hide it, but does not move. Her eyes dart left and right. She looks terrified.

You recall that you saw a single goblin dive into the northern room when you first entered the throne room. This may be her, come to reclaim the child, or perhaps hoping to make good her escape while you were occupied. She probably wasn't expecting your battle with the goblins and goblin dogs to be over in just a few short seconds.

Behind you, back towards the main entrance of the palisade, you can hear the continued noises of retreat. It appears that the goblins may be abandoning their stronghold. At least, the noises seem to be moving away from the building, back towards the long rope bridge.


----------



## Friadoc (May 30, 2008)

"We should let the children go," says Kael simply enough as he moves toward the goblin-child. Mal follows by his master's side, sensing his thoughts and being calm, but wary. "We may be hard men, doing hard work, but we're not monsters."

Kael does move close enough to make sure that the small bundle is what he thinks it is, a baby-goblin, before he motions for the child to flee in a safe direction. He'll try to use a soothing voice.

"I'm sure you don't understand any of this," says Kael simply enough toward the goblin child. "Nor should you, but if you remember anything, anything at all today, it's that we let you go...both of you."

"Go with them," Kael points toward the noise of the retreat, making a show of his letting the child go. His tone is stern, but not as harsh as it was during battle. "Go, NOW!"

OOC

I figure that maybe charisma will overcome the language gap, even if I'm an ugly pink skin.  Obviously all of this is said in common.

Spot Check vs. Goblin Child (1d20+3=17) 

Obviously, if my assumption about the bundle is wrong, I'd like to rephrase what I've wrote.


----------



## hewligan (May 30, 2008)

Kael speaks calmly, trying to keep the adrenaline of battle that still courses through his body out of his voice. The goblin girl is young, the equivalent of perhaps a thirteen year old human. As the young sorcerer move closer she flinches and edges back towards the wall.

Kael continues to talk, moving slightly to one side, trying to get a glimpse of the bundle. She sees what you are trying to do, and turns her whole body away from you, taking the bundle and protecting it with the entire arch of her body. You see it wriggle, hear the infant within the cloth cry again as it senses the fear in the goblin girl who protects it. Sure enough, it is the infant that was abandoned. She seems to have wrapped it in a blanket, probably something she recovered from the room to the north.

As you point towards the exit, and command her to go, you see her flinch. You are pointing her towards the giant barbarian who just chopped down the goblin dogs. She looks frozen with fear, but clearly wants to leave. She just doesn't seem to keen to do it by passing too close to the giant one. Her eyes meet yours, you are expecting tears, but there is a strength there.

OOC: if the others clear the way, she will leave.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

Danth moves out of the path of the goblin girl, making a motion that she is free to go. 

He turns his attention to his companions. "We should investigate the rest of this place while we can. There may well still be dangers here."


----------



## frostrune (May 31, 2008)

As the third goblin dog flees Jokad flexes and lets out another blood-curdling war cry.  He follows the fleeing creature to the main doors where he stands breathing hard watching as the wretched goblins make their retreat. 

Then all is silence... or almost.  He distantly hear Kael talking and turns to see a small goblin protectively carrying the squalling infant he recognized from the throne room.

Kael is telling her to leave but the fear in her eyes is evident as she briefly looks toward him (Jokad).

It is in that moment that you see your large friend regain his grasp on reality.  He suddenly is not quite so large and imposing.  He seems ashamed of his blood-soaked weapons and armor and quickly shrinks from sight around the corner (Q15) allowing free passage to the girl and child.


OOC:  That was a fun fight for a barbarian.  Good touch with goblin child, hewligan.  Puts things in perspective.  In their POV are we not the monsters?

Jokad is down 19/30 hp at this point


----------



## hewligan (May 31, 2008)

*Thistletop Turns Silent*

Jokad moves quietly to one side, letting the girl edge past. She keeps her eyes on him the entire way, keeping her previous cargo as far from the barbarian as she can. The second she is past, and out the main entrance, she sets off at a darting run towards the bridge.

Jokad follows slowly after her to the door. His muscles ache a little from the rage that has just coursed through him. Coming down from these battles is always a strange feeling. Pain that was always with him, but pushed to the recesses of his mind, start to edge up from his joints, his cuts, the deep welts that will become blackened bruises. He stretches his arms out as he takes in the fresh air at the front gate of Thistletop fort. The clean sea air is such a welcome, cleansing feeling after the stifling stench of the inside of the goblin fort.

Ahead he watches the retreating girl. She makes it to the rope bridge where she edges carefully across, one arm holding the rope at the side. You can see the thick stretch of the bramble woods beyond. There is no sign of any other goblins, and the only sign that any were here is the slick much thick with their retreating, hurried footsteps leading from the exit to the bridge.

After a few seconds the girl reaches the other side and vanishes from view. It is quiet now, just the wind, the crashing of waves below, and the gentle patter of a light rainfall.






Image above is a bit small, but should give an idea of what areas you have searched and what is left.


----------



## Friadoc (May 31, 2008)

With a nod, now that the girl is safely gone, Kael looks at the others and says, "Danth is right, we definitely need to take advantage of our luck and the blood price, searching for this leader of theirs."

OOC

On a side note, it was Kael who coaxed the girl, not Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (May 31, 2008)

Friadoc said:
			
		

> OOC
> 
> On a side note, it was Kael who coaxed the girl, not Jovik.





I have updated the post above. Sorry for that, I read the Kael post and then just wrote Jovik ... my bad!


----------



## Friadoc (May 31, 2008)

OOC

No worries, it's all good.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2008)

Jovik too stands aside as the girl leaves, but instead of watching her go, Joivk turns his attention to the bodies scattered about the throne room, searching the warchanter, chief and the commandoes bodies for any thing of interest.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2008)

As Jovik searches the bodies, Danth offers a quick prayer up to Sarenae. Then, he asks for her aid in detecting the presence of any magics.

*Cast Detect Magic*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 1, 2008)

Jokad watches the goblin girl go silently wondering if they didn't just perpetuate another generation of hatred.

He then closed and barred the doors.  He knew their job was only half done.  The demonic woman was not yet found.  Time to renew the hunt.

Then he felt the full weight of injuries setting in and he instinctively turned toward Danth.

"Danth, does your goddess have any further healing to spare?  That little bastard hit me arder than I thought."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 1, 2008)

OOC: Post will follow on Monday. Apologies!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 2, 2008)

*Picking Up The (Magical) Pieces*

Danth chants a few words quietly as the party spread about to take care of things.

Jokad pulls shut the front doors of the fort, dropping the large wooden bolt into place across the two door braces. He then pads back into the Throne Room, seeing Jovik kneeling at the corpse of the warchanter, and Danth slowly looking around the room.

Slowly certain objects within the room start to glow.

On the warchanter, Jovik finds a small wooden potion tube, that is glowing faintly. He uncorks and sniffs it. Sure as heck smells like the healing potions he knows (and increasingly loves). (OOC: potion of cure light wounds). She also carries a wand, tucked into her belt. (OOC: spellcraft 15 to identify)

On Ripnugget's corpse, various things are glowing. They find two potions, one recognizable (OOC: potion of cure moderate wounds), and the other needs some investigation (OOC: spellcraft or other relevant skill (apothecary or something?) 15 to determine).

The little goblin's breastplate is glowing faintly as well. The essence is weak but there is magic there.

Last but not least, two small keys attached to a chain around his neck glows very faintly, and then behind the throne you can see, albeit largely hidden, a faint glow emanating.

Danth motions Jokad over and together they push the throne to one side. Behind sits a half size door, previously hidden, with a lock that is giving off the glow. Clearly one of the keys is meant for this door.

Jovik knows what to do next, and moves over to the door, placing his ear against it as the rest of you fall silent. For a moment all you can hear is the gentle lapping of the waves and the patter of a light shower from the small window before you, and then Jovik stands up again and states, with confidence, that the room is silent.

You place a key in the lock and turn it. The small door opens (it is about 4' high). 

You can see inside is a small, and utterly foul smelling, room that features little more than a reeking hole in the ground, its rim stained with refuse and waste. Strangely, behind this hole, stands a sea chest. This room appears to be Ripnugget's personal toilet, and treasury .... a strange combination, but then, these are strange little critters.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2008)

Danth puts a hand over his nose. "These creatures are vile," he says, disgust evident in his voice."I suppose we should get it open whilst my ability to detect magical auras is still functioning."


*
I've got 2 cure moderates I can cast for 2d8+4. Frostrune, do you want me to cast one on Jokad now, or hold off?

Current Spells Readied
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 2, 2008)

OOC:  Rhun - why don't I just drink to potion of cure moderate wounds on the chieftan's corpse?  Then you can save your spells.  Friadoc can use the Pot of CLW for Kael.

I will do roll this assuming it is good by everyone.

11 hp, exactly what I needed.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613588/


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2008)

Jovik motions to Jokad as he finishes his potion to come help. He tosses the wand to Kael.

Once he and Jokad hoist the sea chest out, Jovik sets to on the lock.

OOC:  Jovik Opens the Sea Chest (1d20+8=12) 

Or I'll take 20 afterwards


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2008)

Kael gives the wand and potion a quick look over, however his mind is obviously on the pressure of where the party is located currently.

OOC

Post #841 - Spellcraft check on wand versus DC 15 (1d20+5=13) 

Spellcheck on Potion (1d20+5=15) 

I need to remember to just Take 10, *chuckles*.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ouch!*

Jovik inserts a lock pick into the lock, the lock yields easily. He swings up the lid, and WHAM ... a rusty, long bolt (about 4 inches) flies from a triggered trap and embeds deep within his inner arm. The pain is incredible, and he cannot help but let out a shocked, involuntary scream.

The bolt sticks about two and a bit inches into the flesh.

OOC: Clear hit, for 7hp damage 

Jovik stumbles back stunned. (OOC: I need a DC 14 fortitude save please)

OOC: Jovik, please post your rolls, and if you want to take any healing etc. I will proceed to describe what is inside the chest below, but the investigation of the chest naturally follows the commotion around Jovik.

The party move gingerly back towards the sea chest. The trap inside appears to be connected to the lock, and any attempt to open the lock triggers the trap. A jerry-rigged crossbow is the delivery device, set to   send its shard of rusted metal when the lid is lifted. Clearly there must be some way of disabling the trap, perhaps with the correct key, or a correct sequence of turns first.

Inside lies the accumulated wealth of the Thistletop tribe, culled from junkyards, shipwrecks, ambushed merchants, and unfortunate rival goblin tribes over the past decade or so.

This collection consists of an unorganised pile of:

Many thousand of copper pieces (5-10,000 you estimate, and pretty heavy)

A couple thousand silver pieces (you guess about 2,000, but they are spread amongst the copper and it would take perhaps half an hour to sort and count)

A bag with 89 gold pieces and 3 platinum pieces

A leather pouch of rather poor quality malachites

A medium chain shirt

A medium masterwork scimitar

a pair of masterwork manacles

a very fine gold holy symbol of Sarenrae worth, you guess, about 100gp. Quite a beautiful specimen really, and clearly once owned by quite a wealthy or powerful worshipper of the goddess.

a jade necklace worth 50-70gp

a fine blue silk gown with silver trim. Who knows what this is worth, but given the bloodied gash down the centre ... probably not much. At least it is clear how the owner died.

That is all that there is in the room and the chest. Time to move on.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2008)

Joivk gasps in pain from the bolt, cursing his own clumsiness, eagerness and lack of patience. Then starts to giggle as he lays there in pain. He can picture his father lecturing him about patience and waiting for the fish and what not. He stops giggling though before the other think him mad. He, grits his teeth and pulls out the bolt. Not nearly as bad as the time he got the hook stuck in his foot. This thing wasn't barbed. He then fishes out one of the healing potions from the cheiftan and downs it, watching with satisfaction as the hole in his arm slowly closes and the pain subsides.

He looks the the party and grins. "Well, it's open" he says eyeing more coin that he ever though possible to see.

OOC:
Joivk Fort save, Healing Potion (1d20+1=20, 1d8+2=8)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2008)

Danth quickly moves to tend to Jovik's arm, to ensure no infection.

*Heal +5; would you mind making the roll for me Hewligan?*

His companion's wound taken care of, Danth smiles at the sight of the holy symbol of Sarenae, and the scimitar. The weapon of Sarenae. Perhaps it is a sign from his goddess, or perhaps they were merely the belongings of another follower of Sarenae who had fell prey to the goblins. Danth would probably never know, but he was sure that he and his companions would put the items to good use in the fight against evil.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 4, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Joivk gasps in pain from the bolt, cursing his own clumsiness, eagerness and lack of patience. Then starts to giggle as he lays there in pain. He can picture his father lecturing him about patience and waiting for the fish and what not. He stops giggling though before the other think him mad. He, grits his teeth and pulls out the bolt. Not nearly as bad as the time he got the hook stuck in his foot. This thing wasn't barbed. He then fishes out one of the healing potions from the cheiftan and downs it, watching with satisfaction as the hole in his arm slowly closes and the pain subsides.
> 
> He looks the the party and grins. "Well, it's open" he says eyeing more coin that he ever though possible to see.





Jokad grunts as he puts the weighty chest down in the center of the room and moves off a few paces to better inspect the weapons and gear collected from the goblins.

He whirls at the audible 'click' and Jovik's sharp intact of breath.

"Lamashtu's teats!!",   he curses rushing over to help Jovik.  He sees the rusty spike and realizes the rogue tripped some kind of trap.  He begins to call out to Danth when the Jovik begins laughing.

Jokad looks back at the rogue in confusion.  This only seems to make him laugh all the harder.  Now everyone is gathered around and Jovik suddenly stops and yanks the rusty shard from his arm.  Then he calmly pulls a potion from his belt and downs it immediately quelling the flow of blood.

Jokad shakes his head in incredulity. "You're as crazy as I am,"  he mumbles before turning his sights on the glorious treasures revealed.  "WHOA!!!" is the only thing articulate he manages to say.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 4, 2008)

*Scouring Thistletop*







The place feels eerily deserted now. The silence, when compared to the previous chaotic scenes, just adds to the emptiness. It is only really now that you are alone amongst the corpses and the hastily deserted weapons and accumulated garbage of the Thistletop Goblins that you really start to notice the constant stench of excrement and sweat.

Your mission is really two parts. The first, to clear Thistletop of the goblins who were set to invade Sandpoint, appears to have been achieved. At the very least you have them on the run, and at best the death of their chieftain and best warriors may cause them to fragment and disappear.

The second part of the mission, of course, is to find and "deal with"  Nualia, the young lady who appears to moving down the path to demon-hood in her worship for Lamashtu, and who is responsible for inciting the goblins to war.


You start to divvy up the treasure. There is no point carrying the silver and copper right now. You can always come back for that later, but the weight is too heavy.

Danth takes the scimitar and holy symbol. The symbol, when hung around his neck, looks incredibly impressive. The symbol takes the form of a silver statue of the goddess, heavily stylised, arms outstretched, with the radiant disk behind her, made out in gold and silver. It is about 5 inches tall, but very light (probably hollow). The chain is light weight and allows the symbol to hang low and also allows you to brandish it forward while still wearing it.

The others, with agreement from the priest, split the gold and platinum three ways. Each gets 29 gold and 1pp, with the 2 spare gold going to Danth.

You agree to take the necklace and sell it in town. Jovik carries it. The rest you leave for later, not wanting to be weighed down at this stage.

You then set out to explore (OOC: There are no goblins left, so I am going to speed up this section) ..

In Ripnugget's personal room, north of the throne room, several rugs made from dog or horse hair lie strewn over the dirt floor. Against the north wall stands an impressive collection of horseshoes, each nailed to the wall. A padded chair and rickety desk sit to one side. Against the west wall is a canopied bed covered with silk sheets and sporting a once-impressive headboard that features nymphs and satyrs cavorting in a forest. The bed's sheets are stained with ... dirt ... while the headboard is bashed and battered.

Jovik performs a perfunctory check and finds a holy symbol of Lamashtu stuffed under the pillow of the bed. The evil artifact is probably worth something to someone. Not quite knowing what to do with it, Jovik hands it to Danth, happy to be rid of the foul thing.

The rest of the small rooms making up the main building are pretty boring. There is a crude armoury south of the hidden treasure room. It contains a mish mash of terribly low quality weapons and leathers.

You find two store rooms to the west, one holding barrels and barrels of picked things, the other full of dried meats and mushrooms. Not the most exciting diet.

The western watch tower is abandoned, and climbing it offers a wide panorama. You see no movement, other than the odd bird lifting in the rain from the forest canopy.

To the west lies a large open courtyard. It is completely open to the sky. Tenacious clumps of partially trampled grass grow fitfully here and there in the hard packed earth. In places the ground is stained with blood or scratched with furrows. To the north, what looks like two dead goblins lie slumped at the entrance to an outbuilding.

The door to the outbuilding has been nailed shut, and additional boards have been nailed over these nails. The door itself is cracked and splintered in places. The two goblins you saw are dead enough, their heads crushed by something heavy, perhaps a day or so ago. They are covered in flies, their blood is sticky and black, their flesh ripening.

Behind the door you hear a snuffling noise, and then a stamp.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Danth doesn't like carrying the unholy symbol of Lamashtu, but doesn't want to destroy it until he is certain they won't need it in their exploration. He wraps the thing in a piece of discarded cloth, and stickt it in his beltpouch until later.

Oustide the nailed door, the cleric smiles as he considers the sounds of the stamping and the dead goblins. "Perhaps a horse? We all know how goblins feel about those majestic creatures. We should let it loose."


----------



## frostrune (Jun 5, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth doesn't like carrying the unholy symbol of Lamashtu, but doesn't want to destroy it until he is certain they won't need it in their exploration. He wraps the thing in a piece of discarded cloth, and stickt it in his beltpouch until later.
> 
> Oustide the nailed door, the cleric smiles as he considers the sounds of the stamping and the dead goblins. "Perhaps a horse? We all know how goblins feel about those majestic creatures. We should let it loose."





"A horse?,"  Jokad blurts, "How the hell would they get a horse across that bridge?"

Still, he looks down again at the trampled bodies and scuffed up sod.  He pulls a dagger from his belt and tries to pry a board loose so he call peek inside.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 5, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "A horse?,"  Jokad blurts, "How the hell would they get a horse across that bridge?"




OOC: hahaha, you know, when I read the adventure through the first time all those months ago I thought that it all flowed together so well, except that a single question gnawed at me ... how the hell did they get that horse across the rope bridge?!?!?!?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

*I thought the same exact thing too, but figured that maybe the goblins had a hidden barge or boat or something...*


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 5, 2008)

OOC

Very, very carefully?


----------



## frostrune (Jun 5, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> OOC: hahaha, you know, when I read the adventure through the first time all those months ago I thought that it all flowed together so well, except that a single question gnawed at me ... how the hell did they get that horse across the rope bridge?!?!?!?





OOC: So there really is a horse in there, huh?  I kinda figured it would end up being some kind of trick or trap.

Once Jokad realizes there is really a horse in there he will rip the door open and let it out, being careful to stay out of its way it case it is pissed.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 5, 2008)

The door takes some work to pry loose. The goblins did a good job of boarding it over, and it is pretty clear that they were absolutely petrified of what lies within. No wonder, given that it appears to have smashed the skull of two goblins in.

Inside stands a once mighty warhorse. It looks wild, its eye lolling in fear and the craziness of hunger and thirst. Under its feet, little more than a smeared mess, lies a third dead goblin. The creature has clearly been starved here for a few days, and looks to be in desperate need of aid.

He stands tall, dark grey, a snubbed nose, but with an incredibly regal standing even in his emaciated state.

He snorts and starts to stamp the ground in fear of you, but also in his lust to be free of his prison. He bolts out, moving past you, and starts to move around the yard, slipping once, then twice, on his unsteady legs. He tries to kick out as you all move together, away from the wild beast. His panic is clear. He snorts again, kicks at a wall of the pallisade, falls onto his hind as his legs buckle, and then tries to stand again. The energy is gone, and he half sits, half stands, staring at you all in half madness.

OOC: Any attempt to calm or similar may be useful, or you can elect to leave the horse, or put it out of its discomfort. Your choice. None of you have handle animal, but Jokad has wild empathy.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

Danth moves slowly, calmly toward the horse. Although not possessed of any particular skill with animals, the doctrine of Sarenae is quite clear: aid must be given to those that need it. It didn't make exceptions for animals. And it was often said that men of faith could often calm wild beasts through faith and devotion alone.

The cleric speaks to the horse in a low, comforting voice as he approaches. "Easy now. Relax. We will take care of you."


*If he can approach close enough, Danth will cast Cure Minor Wounds as well as provide any first aid and such. Heal +5, taking 20 if necessary.*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 5, 2008)

"Hold Danth."

"You've got the right idea but maybe I should do it.  It's half crazed and liable to hurt itself as much as any of us."

"Maybe some water and food would help... if we can find anything that isn't fouled by these damnable goblins?"

Jokad rushes to the armory and grabs the largest helm he can find.  he then tries to find a rainbarrel or a similar source of untainted water.

Hopefully he is successful but regardless he will slowly approach the once mighty beast speaking soothingly.  He will try and get the horse to drink.

OOC:  Use wild empathy with a lowly +2 modifier;  a respectable 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617211/


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

*For the record, Danth's +1 charisma bonus is almost as good as Jokad's +2 bonus to Wild Empathy. So with that said, you can consider him dong Aid Another, or Jokad can aid Danth, if it helps.*


----------



## hewligan (Jun 5, 2008)

OOC: Jokad nailed it. DC25 to calm the beast in the book (quick a difficult roll), but +10 modifier if you offer water. I will post the IC tomorrow, as well as moving things on to the next level (as in the dungeon level)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

*Come on, give Danth a little credit for being bold enough to approach and offer healing. *


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2008)

ooc: Sorry dude. Didn't mean to steal your thunder.  If you're nice maybe I'll let you ride him sometime.... hehehehehehe.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

*Clerics always get the shaft.*


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Clerics always get the shaft.*




Shaft!
You're damn right
Who is the man
that would risk his neck for his brother man?
Shaft!
Can ya dig it?
Who's the cat that won't cop out
when there's danger all about
Shaft!
Right on
You see this cat Shaft is a bad mother--
Shut your mouth
But I'm talkin' about Shaft


Clerics are bad mothers. Glad to have one with us.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC

Guys, I'm sorry for the lack of comment and interaction, but I've an important interview (Friday), and I've been prepping for it.

Being unemployed for a month sucks, being unemployed for a month with only a week of unemployment benefits sucks, hard.

Anyhow, I should be all commenty that afternoon. 

Sorry for any issue it has caused.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 6, 2008)

*Shadowmist*

Danth looks at Jokad as the barbarian stops his progress towards the horse. The creature is watching them, fear framing its face. A part of Danth wants to protest, but he realises that Jokad is probably correct about finding some water. The creature looks parched. While the Shoanti rushes back into the building on a mission, Danth moves quickly around the yard looking for some water.

The priest finds a stack of old pickle barrels in the corner of the yard, open to the air. Most are half full with scummy rain water. Not really the cleanest or healthiest thing for a sick warhorse. Then he spots one that is on its side and only a few inches full of much more recent water up to the edge of the exposed rim. It looks clean, and a quick sniff confirms this.

Jokad comes back holding a human sized metal helmet, all bashed and battered. He moves towards Danth and the men tilt the fallen barrel carefully to fill the helmet.

Jokad moves towards the horse, arms outstretched, brandishing the water. The horse is watching wearily, warily, sniffing the air as it smells the water. Jokad moves close, the horse shifts, but does not bolt. The whole time the ranger whispers, Danth offering calming words and open palms at his side.

They place the helmet into the mud, digging it in a little to keep it from falling over at the first bump. Then they move back a little. The horse snuffles forward slowly, driven towards the scent of the fresh rainwater. It dips the tip of its nose in and starts to drink hungrily. After finishing about half the water it knocks loose the water, licking the raw mud as the water seeps away. Danth edges forward, taking the helmet from the mud, and the two men return, refill, and start all over again.

It takes four fills, and an almost empty barrel, before the horse seems sated. It is calmer now, although clearly still exhausted.

Both Jokad and Danth move closer now. Offering their palms, the beautiful warhorses sniffs forward, sensing each man in turn. Jokad stands by its head, talking quietly, while Danth inspects the wounds. It is not really suffering from much in the way of physical damage from wounds, more just exhaustion, starvation, and thirst (Subdual damage), although at a severe level. Another day or two and it would probably have died.

There is little need for magic, Danth realises, and instead sets about finding some of the more decent food from the goblin's larder. Some moulded roots are the best he can find, but these seem to be very gratefully received.

Before you realise it, half an hour has passed, but the horse seems calm now, trusting even, and quite comfortable in your presence.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: Good luck Friadoc!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

_Bah! This is worse than fishing! _ thinks Jovik, as he impatiently paces and watches Jokad and Danth take care of the horse. After the horse leaves Jovik will search the shed it was in, more out of boredom than anything.

After the shed, Jovik will entertain himself, but wandering around the courtyard a bit, avoiding the horse, but looking for anything of interest.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 6, 2008)

"It's a fine steed," Jokad comments appreciatively.

"We need to find some more food and water for him.  It's time to move on.  The threat here is not gone."

"We need to head down those stairs and finish this," he says grimly.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Danth nods grimly at Jokad. "Agreed. Be aware that my stores of magic are running low. I have little true healing left this day, though the radiant Sarenae blesses me with enough power to keep any of us from death."


*Technically, healing magics cure subdual damage. Danth can use Touch of Healing to bring the horse to half hit points.*


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 6, 2008)

"A good deed done is still good,"  says Kael simply enough. Sensing the steeds nervousness, Kael stayed back with Mal, on watch, so as to not spook the horse. "But we should continue on, relying more on our physical prowese keeping the arcane and divine in check until needed. I've the shock wand and this other..."

OOC

By the way, what was the outcome of that spellcraft check I made for the wand, hewligan?

Interview was rescheduled until Monday, due to family emergency on their end.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC: The wand is a wand of Silent Image (http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/silentimage.htm), but with an unknown number of charges. It is a rather crude wand, of a type you have seen before. Often one of the first magical items that wizards are schooled with producing. Easy to operate, but it needs quite a vivid imagination on the part of the user to summon a believable image.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 6, 2008)

OOC

*grins* Oh those poor, poor freakin' gobos. Muhahaha!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Danth brandishes his new scimitar and twirls it, smiling as the sunlight reflects off the blade. "I am ready. Let us end this threat."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thistletop Dungeon Level One*

It takes some coaxing, but eventually Jokad and Danth manage to calm the horse enough to have it settle down. They leave sufficient water and food for it , and make sure the doors of the open air courtyard are all closed. It is time to move on down for your real prey - Nualia. The horse will be here for you when ... IF ... you return. You better hope for its sake as much as your own that someone returns for it.

The stairs leading down are carved stone, not laid stone. They appear to have been quarried into the island rock. There are rumours, backed up by the time-smoothed shape of the rock itself, that the island was once the head of an enormous statue that towered over the surrounding land.

You take the central set of stairs (you found another in the northern section of the complex) moving down to long flights of stairs that run at the slightest angle. It takes a left hand braced against the wall to make sure and steady progress. As you move down, the light fades, and the air becomes damp and stale.

The stairs open into a large room 20+ feet by 15 feet. A single lantern hangs from a hook on the wall next to where the stairs enter this room from the north. Several rickety doors open into this room, and a few discarded dog pelt rugs lie forgotten in the northeast corner. There is the stench of goblins here.

Mal sniffs the air, ill at ease.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2008)

Jovik heads to each door and pauses at each, listening for any clues.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik listens Post 873 (1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=14) 

I have never seen such a sorry set of rolls 
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jun 8, 2008)

Jokad breathes slowly unsure exactly what to do.  With Jovik not hearing anything noteworthy you are left without a clear direction.  

A few silent seconds pass before Jokad nods toward the eastern door (assuming the stairs to be in the north).  

_*"At least with this door we have a clear retreat to the stairs if things get out of hand,"*_ he thinks.


OOC:  At least one of us should be carrying a light source at this point as we are apt to be exploring dark coridoors.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 8, 2008)

*Workroom*






Jokad motions at the eastern door. It is as good as any, and the lack of any signs of noise of life from behind any of the other doors means that ultimately you had to pick one. East it is.

Jovik moves over to the door, eyeing the lock. It is a simple mechanism, and within a few minutes the door is open.

Beyond lies a short corridor that opens out into a rough-hewn room. The ceilings are about 8 foot high, and a hooded lantern sits unlit just inside the corridor. You move quietly inside. It would, as Jokad suggests, be a good idea for someone to take a light. Kael moves forward, lifting the hooded lantern from the hook on the wall. The reservoir of oil sloshes around, almost full. The wick is primed. It takes only a few seconds to light to lantern.

Crates, barrels, and mounds of miscellaneous refus lie heaped against the walls here. To the north, the sound of crashing surf echoes in.

As you are entering the corridor, Danth, bringing up the rear, hears some course laughter and a shrill, playful shriek, echo from behind one of the doors in the main hall (the door labelled D2 above).

OOC: You can advance, closing the door behind you, or you can go back to investigate the noise. Either is fine.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 8, 2008)

Jokad sees Danth's hesitation but motions for him to enter and close the door.

After hearing Danth's quiet explanation he shrugs, "Seems these halls aren't empty after all.  No surprise I guess."

"I say we check out the sounds of the surf.  There may be a seaborne exit from this place.  *That* would be good to know."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2008)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Jokad sees Danth's hesitation but motions for him to enter and close the door.
> 
> After hearing Danth's quiet explanation he shrugs, "Seems these halls aren't empty after all.  No surprise I guess."
> 
> "I say we check out the sounds of the surf.  There may be a seaborne exit from this place.  *That* would be good to know."





"Sounds good" says Jovik as he squeezes by the barbarian to take point.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

Danth nods, and then whispers to his friends. "Agreed, but let us not tarry. We may still have the element of surprise against any remaining foes, and we would be well advised to keep it."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 10, 2008)

"Post haste, definitely," says Kael with a light chuckle. "I never would have guessed goblins had this much industry, keeping a place like this in close to one piece."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 10, 2008)

Jovik takes point, creeping quietly to the north along the winding natural corridor. Behind follows Jokad, then Danth, while Kael pulls the door shut behind them, and moves to follow, stroking Mal's head absently as he turns to follow.

The little corridor opens out into a cavern, the floor of which seems strangely polished and smooth. To the east a thick curtain of vines and nettles hands down over a wide opening overlooking the Varisian gulf.

The room is empty save for wet patches and some fallen leaves. To the west the room opens into a corridor that appears to have been part hewn, part natural. Fifteen foot along, it stops at a wooden door. Halfway along, before the door, the corridor heads north.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

Danth voices his opinion, keeping his voice low "We should return and deal with the source of the laughter we heard. That could well be our target."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth voices his opinion, keeping his voice low "We should return and deal with the source of the laughter we heard. That could well be our target."




"I think we should keep going, we know they are there, let's find out what else is here first."  offers Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Jun 11, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "I think we should keep going, we know they are there, let's find out what else is here first."  offers Jovik




Jokad crouches around the corner and keeps his voice low, "I too would like to continue on.  If this is really a store room, as it appears to be, there should be much less traffic this way."

"Besides, I like not the look of that last chamber.  Too many doors.  If the alarm gets raised we could bring the wrath of this whole place down on our heads.  If we continue to skulk about eliminating small threats one at a time there will be a lot less reinforcements to come when the alarm finally goes up."

"I would suggest Jovik take a look down the northern coridoor while we watch the door.  Decide from there."

He shrugs looking around the group for a better idea.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Danth shrugs, and follows after Jokad. The priest only hoped their quarry didn't escape them while they spent their time exploring elsewhere.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 12, 2008)

*Into the Tentamort's Cavern*

Jovik edges forward like a shadow, motioning with a crease of annoyance on his face for you all to stop moving, stop jangling, stop making so much noise. When you do stop, he nods, then turns from you and slips forward.

He moves with amazing grace and quietness (I rolled a 19+8=27 on move silently), disappearing round the corner and along the corridor out of sight.

You wait nervously in the silence. A few long moments pass.

He returns and motions you back into the larger room open to the sea.

When he speaks, it is in whispers.

"It opens into a strange chamber, with dozens of weird dead bodies scattered around the room. I think it is a natural cavern, or at least it looks rough hewn. There are six dead goblins in there, most of them sucked dry.  There is another weird creature, like a dog thing, again sucked dry. Their skin still hangs from the corpse.

The thing ... the thing that did it is just messed up. It is lying in the far corner of the room. I think it was sleeping, but who knows. It didn't spot me, of that I am sure. I think it works by vibrations, or something, for it sure as heck doesn't have eyes or anything else that I could se.

It appears as a small, 3-foot sphere of gray-green flesh covered in a chitinous shell. Two 10-foot long tentacles protrude from the upper body. The leftmost tentacle resembles that of a squid. The rightmost tentacle ends in an ivory, needle-like projection. Eight smaller tentacles protrude from the lower body. It had no eyes, ears, or mouth.

It is, without doubt, the strangest thing that I have ever seen. There is nothing else in the room though. No doors, no chests, no ... well, just bodies.







OOC: Please see the OOC thread for a new post from me.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 15, 2008)

OOC: Note, without input I am going to assume that you backtrack to the main entrance room with all the doors. Alternatively you can go to the door to the west, hoping not to disturb the tantamort, or back to the room with the crates to investigate, or just rush in and get all physical on the tentamort's butt (assuming you can find its butt).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2008)

Danth speaks to the others, keeping his voice low. "Whatever it is, it is certainly not our target. While we may want to deal with it at a later time, we should finish our primary mission first."


----------



## frostrune (Jun 16, 2008)

"Agreed."

Jokad seems repulsed.  

"Do we try the door, or find the source of that laughter?"



ooc:  Sorry to hear about your struggles everyone.  Hope it all works out soon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

"My vote is for the laughter," says Danth quietly. "It sounded feminine, and we know it is a female we seek."


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 16, 2008)

"Definitely the laughter," adds Kael quietly.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Goblins Do WHAT?*

Kael's agreement decides things. There is no need for further discussion. The party is here to put an end to an evil, and that evil is not the tentamort. It can be dealt with later, at your convenience, but who would remember the heroes who came to vanquish the goblins and their demonic mistress, but instead became succulent filling for a squid monster?

You creep back quietly to the main entrance hall. All is silent now ... well, not silent exactly. There are noises from behind the door where you heard the laughter, but they are muffled and soft.

Jovik moves to the door, Jokad on his right, ready to follow him in, Danth behind, Kael to one side, Mal sniffing the air nervously at his side.

The door is unlocked, Jovik, noticing this, motions to Jokad, the two change positions. Jokad kicks the door inwards, his weapons bared.

Before you is a small room, covered with ratty cushions, lumpy pillows, and rumpled dogskin furs. These are largely accumulated in the southern half of the room. Strange, rather filthy, cloths hang from the walls, as if trying to emulate the tapestries you find in the homes of human nobles. The room smells like a nauseating mixture of vinegar and rotten flowers.

More worrying than the smell is the fact that it appears to be emanating from four hideous goblin women who are lounging about the chamber in a state of ill-repair. Breasts are exposed, as, heaven forbid, are naked thighs!

One of the ugly females is currently a little busy being paid attention to by one over-amorous bugbear. He hasn't bothered to fully unclothe, but is instead busying himself, trousers around ankles, buttocks exposed to the door.

As you enter, he turns around as if to throw some goblin curse your way. Seeing that you are not, in fact, some goblin scum, his demeanor changes. He roars and curses with some venom. His right hand reaches for a nearby flail, as his left hand pulls up his trousers.

He is a bit overweight, with dusky grey-green skin, large round red eyes, pointed ears, and a shaggy coat of grey fur over his back and arms. His ears are heavily pierced, and numerous scars mar his large bulk.

OOC: Initiative and actions please. You are about to enter combat with  the might Bruthazmus, semi-naked bug bear of doom!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

*Do the female goblins appear to be combative? Are they threatening, going for weapons, etc?*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield, favored of Sarenae*

Accidentally posted Danth's actions as a new post below, instead of into this post. Sorry.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 16, 2008)

Jokad is thankful for the distraction of the bugbear reaching for his weapon.  The rest of that scene is probably going to be hard to purge from his mind.

He charges wildly into the room, sword raised high for a killing blow.

Init 17, AT hit AC 9 (not going to do it, even for a naked bugbear)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629769/

His concentration is not what it should be however and the forceful swing crashes harmlessly into soft pillows and bed frames.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 16, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Do the female goblins appear to be combative? Are they threatening, going for weapons, etc?*




They appear to be absolutely petrified of your presence. Two are making rather pathetic vain motions to cover their exposure. One appears to be trying to bury herself in the pillows. The last one is squirming out from under Bruthazmus.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

"Naked bugbears...never a good sign," laughs Danth, before shaking off his amusement and focusing on the fight ahead. Acting quickly, the cleric rushes past his companions, slashing out at the bugbear with his new scimitar as he moves past the brute and into a favorable position.



*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 19
Assuming Danth acts before the bugbear, move past the bugbear to the lower lefthand square to set-up potential flanking. If the bugbear's initiative comes first (meaning he isn't flat-footed and can actually make AoO), Danth will move to the square directly above the bugbear.

Attack: 24, critical threat
Confirm Critical: 20, CRITICAL! (I think)
Damage: 8 (Damn, I always roll low on criticals!)


Current Spells Readied
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 18, 2008)

Kael waits until he has a clear short, given his comrades position in the door, and fires off with his sling. However, due to the chaos of it all, the weapon obviously misses its mark.

OOC

Post #899 - Initiative (1d20+2=17) 


Post #899 - Sling attack (1d20+3=4, 1d4=3)  - Yeah, that's a Natural 1. Hopefully I got the shot off before anyone was within melee range.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 18, 2008)

*Round 1: Bruthazmus*

OOC: Initiative order: Danth (19), Jokad (17), Kael (17), Bruthazmus (11), Jovik (move to rear, throw dagger)

Danth moves like lightening, darting into the room at past the rapidly readying bugbear. The creature is a terrible sight, all sinew and cruel scarring, his large round eyes staring at you like pools of blood. His fur is matted and stinks, his head appears small on his shoulders, although it is actually about the same size as yours. His nudity highlights all too well the brutal strength of the beast. He is armed now with a heavy flail as you move past him.

Your scimitar slashes at him, cutting deep across the flesh of his shoulder. He doesn't even flinch.

OOC: Bruthazmus -8hp

Jokad joins the fight, finding Bruthazmus focusing his fury on him, ignoring the scimitar wielding cleric at his side as one ignores a gnat.

Jokad swings, but the bugbear just bats the weapon aside easily, roaring in fury as he does so.

Kael is loosing his slingshot just as the bugbear roars, and the noise startles him, causing his shot to fly wild into the roof of the room. The shrieks of female goblins can be heard now, scared from their silence by the roar of the bugbear.

Then Bruthazmus swings.

His massive flail crashes down on the Shoanti, the young man only just managing to absorb the incredible strength of the blow with his shield.

OOC: A narrow miss 

Jovik sees an opening, he slips Gull's Wing into his hand and throws her out in a single sweeping arc. It bits into the neck of the bugbear, before slipping back out into the air and moving back magically to the rogue's hand.

OOC: hit for -4hp to Bruthazmus 
OOC: Positions after round 1:






OOC: Round 2 initiative and actions please. Bruthazmus is at -12hp, but looks very healthy still.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

*Danth Brinfield*

Although he got the jump on the bugbear just moments before, it took the young Danth a moment to recover after his successful strike. Seeing the brute's robustness as it shrugs off the scimitar and dagger wounds, Danth begins to call upon Sarenae's aid. He stops as he sees Jokad's mighty, blow, though, and instead slashes again with his blade, hoping to take the beast down!



*
Jokad, you should get a +2 flanking bonus with Danth where he is at.

Initiative: 5
Attack: 23
Damage: 6
*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 19, 2008)

*"Damn this thing is strong,"* Jokad curses to himself.  *"I need to end this quickly."*

As the mighty creature winds up for another swing Jokad moves faster.  He rips his new found longsword across the bugbear's exposed belly in what might be a mortal wound.


OOC:

INIT 21, Possible crit for 14 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1632483/

Holy crap!  Another nat 20, add 8 more hp dmg (22 total)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1632484/


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 19, 2008)

Kael moves into the room, off to the side of Jokad, and tries to use his quarterstaff to prood the bugbear into imbalance as he faces the large Shoanti.

OOC

Post #903 - Initiative (1d20+2=13) 

Post #903 - Aide Another versus DC 10 - +2 to Jokad's next attack. (1d20+1=6)  I swear, it is not my week for rolls. I'd Take 10 if I could.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 19, 2008)

*Round 2: Bruthazmus*

OOC: Init order = Jokad (21), Danth (13), Bruthazmus (7), Kael (5), Jovik

Jokad seems enraged by the crushing blow that he knew could have killed him. He slashes hard across the exposed midrift of Bruthazmus, opening a hideous gash that opens wide. Entrails and guts are visible inside. The bugbear roars in pain and anger at the wound, clamping his left arm across the cut.

A look of concern crosses his face. He swings back with his mighty flail, as blood and ichor ooze from his wound onto the floor. Jokad leans back a little, readying himself for a return cut.

Then Danth steps in, his scimitar slicing into the back of the bugbear, cutting through fur, sinew, and guts. Bruthazmus freezes, the red glow in his eyes dulls. His left hand falls loose. His guts spill out.

The battle is over, quicker, perhaps, than any of you expected. As the bugbear falls backwards, you hear the pathetic screams of misery from the four goblin harlots. They cower from you, eyes wide with terror.


----------



## frostrune (Jun 19, 2008)

hewligan said:
			
		

> A look of concern crosses his face. He swings back with his mighty flail, as blood and ichor ooze from his wound onto the floor. Jokad leans back a little, readying himself for a return cut.
> 
> Then Danth steps in, his scimitar slicing into the back of the bugbear, cutting through fur, sinew, and guts. Bruthazmus freezes, the red glow in his eyes dulls. His left hand falls loose. His guts spill out.
> 
> The battle is over, quicker, perhaps, than any of you expected. As the bugbear falls backwards, you hear the pathetic screams of misery from the four goblin harlots. They cower from you, eyes wide with terror.




Jokad exhales a deep breath he didn't realize he was holding and nods appreciateively at Danth.  No time for further congratulations however.  The pathetic goblins' mewling might arouse further unwanted attention.

Jokad spins on the cowering harlots holding a finger vertically to his lips.  He holds his dripping sword menacingly and his manical gleam promises pain for non-compliance.

Through clenched teeth he growls, "Can anyone speak to these wretches?  Make them understand if they want to live they need to be silent."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 19, 2008)

OOC: Nobody speaks goblin - although old Mandraiv did, bless his cotton socks.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

Danth lets out a deep breath as the brutish bugbear falls to the floor. The thing's muscle and ability to take a hit had been impressive; Sarenae had surely favored the companions in this fight, allowing them to finnish it quickly and before the foe could strike any fatal blows.

At Jokad's words, the young cleric merely shrugs. "No, I don't speak goblin. I can chase them out of here, though. Unless you think we should take them prisoner, for later interrogation?" Danth frowns and looks at the body of the bugbear. "*He* probably would have known more, though."


----------



## frostrune (Jun 22, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth lets out a deep breath as the brutish bugbear falls to the floor. The thing's muscle and ability to take a hit had been impressive; Sarenae had surely favored the companions in this fight, allowing them to finnish it quickly and before the foe could strike any fatal blows.
> 
> At Jokad's words, the young cleric merely shrugs. "No, I don't speak goblin. I can chase them out of here, though. Unless you think we should take them prisoner, for later interrogation?" Danth frowns and looks at the body of the bugbear. "*He* probably would have known more, though."




"BAH!!  I've no stomach to kill them."  Jokad growls in frustration.

He waves a hand dismissively.  "Run them up the stairs and lets be done with them.  Once they see their King and warriors hacked to bits on the throne room floor they'll run like the rest."

Unless anyone objects he sheathes his sword and grabs the nearest concubine by the scruff of the neck.  He intimidates her into silence then carries her from the room practicaly hurling her up the stairs toward the exit.  He will repeat this until they are all on their way.

He is hoping not to draw any further attention form the adjacent rooms/ doors (hence the intimidate into silence).


----------



## hewligan (Jun 22, 2008)

Please see the OOC thread for an important update.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for me recent absence. Should be back on track.

Jovik wipes off Gull's Wing on some clean straw while watching with an amused smirk as Jokad runs off the females. He quickly turns his attention to the body of the big bugbear, searching for anything of value.

[sblock]
Joivk Searches (1d20+6=11) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2008)

Danth raises an eyebrow as Jovik kneels to search the nearly naked bugbear, and shakes his head. Then the young priest turns his attention to the chamber, looking for anything of interest.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 23, 2008)

Kael and Mal move out of the way of any fleeing goblin harlots, as he says, "I'd tear my eyes out and wash them, if I could...by Desna that was not a sight I hoped to see, or hope to ever see again in all my days."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 24, 2008)

Jokad, seeing the indecision etched in his companions faces, lets out a melodramatic sigh, walks over to the first concubine, grabs her by the scruff of her neck, and carries her to the stairs. He throws her bodily at the steps, and points upwards, his sword made visible to her. She catches her fall, springing to her feet, and runs up the stairs at an incredible rate, leaping them in twos.

Jokad sighs privately this time, before returning to the room to grab a second goblin.

When he is done, his mood is soured. The third little blighter actually bit him on the arm. No damage done, at least no puncture of the armour, although he may get a welt there later. He swung at her, more out of frustration than from any real attempt to hurt her. He pulled the swing, letting the blade cut within an inch of her prostrate form. That was all the retort she needed, before she too was off at a pace up the stairs, simpering away in fear.

The fourth was easy enough. She had almost frozen in fear, perhaps thinking that he had dispatched her fellows. When she hit the ground and realised that death was not on the cards, she actually started to cry as she ran for freedom.

It wasn't always a nice job, being a sell-sword. Actually, it was NEVER a nice job. The only nice bit about it was the down-time between jobs. Ha, who was he kidding. He loved it!

-----

Jovik continued his search of the room, finding the shed clothing of the giant bugbear in one corner. Within his possessions lay a POTION OF CURE MODERATE WOUNDS, a COMPOSITE LONGBOW of quite exquisite (and clearly elven) design (MASTERWORK, requires +3 strength bonus to use). A quiver full of arrows sits to one side. In his pockets are 4 platinum pieces. There are no other coins and no other trinkets to speak of ... except for a necklace of ears that hang around his neck!

-----

OOC: Pick a door please. Time to move on!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2008)

Danth let's our a sigh as they finish searching the dead Bruthazmus. "Best take that necklace as proof of our deed here...that elf lass Shalelu will certainly be grateful to know that her feud with this fell beast is over, and that he will never again slay another of her kind." Seeing Jovik heft the exquisite bow, the cleric can only smile. "Doesn't look like that would be of any use to anyone but Jokad. Only a brute like him can handle that pull." 

*What about the flail? Was it of any particular quality, or just average?

Danth votes for D4 for the next door.*


----------



## frostrune (Jun 25, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Danth let's our a sigh as they finish searching the dead Bruthazmus. "Best take that necklace as proof of our deed here...that elf lass Shalelu will certainly be grateful to know that her feud with this fell beast is over, and that he will never again slay another of her kind." Seeing Jovik heft the exquisite bow, the cleric can only smile. "Doesn't look like that would be of any use to anyone but Jokad. Only a brute like him can handle that pull."





"Heh," Jokad snorts.

He reaches for the bow with smirk on his face and casually tests the pull.  "Not bad," he says to no one in particular.

He looks around at the others for their approval before slinging it over his shoulder and tying the quiver to his pack.

"Any door is fine by me.  Let's get this over with."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

Jovik pockets the coins and potion before heading out as well.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 25, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *What about the flail? Was it of any particular quality, or just average?*




The heavy flail and his armour are just normal specimens. Big, heavy, and caked in blood.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Danth nods to the next door and prepares to open it so Jokad can charge in.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 25, 2008)

Jovik clicks open the simple lock mechanism, and pushes aside the door. Jokad barges in to ... nothing.

A short corridor stretches forward for about twenty feet or so, before turning to the west.

Jokad moves to one side, letting Jovik back through. The young rogue edges forward, motioning for his companions to hold back. He pads forward silently, stopping at the bend of the corridor, and leans his back against the wall. Slowly be flicks his head round for a peak, taking only he merest of glances.

He turns to his group, motions them forward. They file in behind him. He whispers to them.

"Five doors, all closed. I am going to go and listen at them. Wait here until I call you."

With that he is off moving again, silently towards the doors.







OOC: Jovik, make a call - you can either roll a SINGLE listen check that counts for all 5 doors, or you can elect to roll 5 times, once for each door.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Danth waits quietly, if a bit nervously for Jovik to investigate the doors. This place was much larger than the cleric had thought, and he was beginning to get tired from the efforts of fighting and spellcasting. With another deep breath, he straightened, readying shield and blade, and focusing on the task ahead. The evil must be cleansed, and it was his job as a living conduit of the Dawnflower to ensure that it happened.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Good, bad and ugly rolls:
Jovik Listen times 5 (1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=24)


----------



## hewligan (Jun 27, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Good, bad and ugly rolls:
> Jovik Listen times 5 (1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=8, 1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=24)





Jovik moves up to each door in turn, padding gently, pressing his ear up against the wooden frame, stilling his breathing, and listening.

Door A: only silence.

Door B: only silence.

Door C: only silence.

Door D: only silence.

Door E: only silence.

Select a door please (in order to speed the game, first suggestion wins)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2008)

Danth moves up and indicates the door on the left with his scimitar.


*Door D.*


----------



## hewligan (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Danth moves up and indicates the door on the left with his scimitar.
> 
> 
> *Door D.*




The door swings open effortlessly, unlocked. The bedroom within is empty. It has a faint, musty odor. The bed is covered with matted grey and black hair, and bloodstains mar the stone floor. A morbid stack of bird's feet lie heaped on the floor by the side of the bed.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Danth crinkles his nose in disgust. Still, he was becoming use to the foulness of the goblin dwellings. "Vile creatures, to be sure," he says to his companions, and then begins a quick search of the chamber.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 28, 2008)

A quick search around the room seems to suggest that this may have been the living quarters of the bugbear you just defeated. The room is bereft of comforts or mementos. There are a few additional scraps of stinking clothing, and a couple of sheets of ... skin ... under the bed. You pull these out and see that they appear to be the stretched, dried parchment of faces, cut from the skulls, and allowed to dry and twist like leather.

As you are searching, and remarking amongst yourselves on the horrors of the room, you hear a creaking from the door behind you.

You all turn.


----------



## hewligan (Jun 28, 2008)

*Orik Vancaskerkin*

Standing in the doorway or room B, straight across the hall from the room you are all crowded in, stands a man in his late twenties.

He is ruggedly handsome, with a stern visage. His facial bone structure is strong, with a slight hook on his nose, a strong straight mouth, and olive skin. He stands just over six foot tall, and looks athletic of build.

He is wearing banded mail, but is unarmed (although there is a small knife on his belt). Behind him you see another small living quarter, similar in size and layout to the one you are in now. Within the room you can see a large bastard sword, and heavy steel shield, the face of the shield crafted to represent the visage of some stern god or man.

He has a cowled hood over this head that he throws down to reveal more of his face. His hair is long and black, tied and oiled into a tight tail.

"What is all of this about?" he asks.

"Are you more of that woman's sycophants, or has someone finally decided to end her life?" he continues, leaning nonchalantly on the door frame.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 28, 2008)

Jovik looks up from his perusal of the room and just as casually replies.

"Well good morning friend. We're just looking for a place to sleep after all, an unoccupied room. Tell me what brings an accomplished man like you into Her service?"


----------



## hewligan (Jun 28, 2008)

Fenris said:


> Jovik looks up from his perusal of the room and just as casually replies.
> 
> "Well good morning friend. We're just looking for a place to sleep after all, an unoccupied room. Tell me what brings an accomplished man like you into Her service?"




OOC: I rolled a bluff for Jovik. he got a 25!


----------



## hewligan (Jun 28, 2008)

"They are all taken. Well, Tsuto's not been about for a few days, but he wouldn't be too happy to find a hired sword in his room. Nualia's room is at the end, although she is NEVER there. The one you are standing in is that disgusting bugbear's room, god, I hate his stench. The other two are Tsuto and Lyrie's."

He pauses. Scratches his stubble as he observes you all.

"There is room in the prison - it is empty, as well as in the store rooms. Other than that, i guess you speak with Nualia.

So, more hired swords, eh? I guess the assault is getting closer. I must admit, I was getting ready to bail on the whole thing. Goblins and bugbears are not my usual cohorts, and, well, it just feels wrong down here. I don't mean to spook you or anything, but this is one messed up party you are crashing!

He coughs, stretches, and then continues.

"I should have introduced myself."

He stretches out his hand to shake yours.

"Orik Vancaskerkin, hired sword, from Riddleport way, albeit temporarily displaced."

He laughs at this last bit, as if sharing a private joke.

"So, where did you get hired from? Any more of you coming? And most importantly, do you know when this thing is actually going to kick off?"

He looks at Jovik, waiting for answers.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: This is why I love social rogues 

"Yeah, I know what you mean we were a little wary of this outfit, but it'd a hard offer to refuse eh?"  replies Jovik with a smile.

 "Yeah I think it's close, but I'm as in the dark as you. 'Soon' was all we were told. Though I did hear Tsuto has his little troop of goblins whipped into a frenzy down in Sandpoint. Tsuto rounded us up in various places. He says he on some 'special' mission for Her. He's Her favorite right?"[/sblock] asks Joivk with a conspiratorial wink to Orik.

"So is Lyrie in? best to meet the team and all I guess."  in a more nervous tone Jovik adds, "and, is, uh, is Nualia in?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Danth takes a step behing Jokad, and cunningly slides his holy symbol of Sarenae beneath the neck of his shirt. Then, he turns slightly toward the man, so the symbol of Sarenae upon the face of his shield cannot be seen. Danth wasn't sure, but he figured the man was smart enough to know that a follower of the Dawnflower wouldn't be joining this group.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 29, 2008)

Kael just kneels down as Jovik talks, petting the side of Mal and listening to the conversation.

If something were to go awry, then Kael will react accordingly, but for now he is just another comrade in arms.

OOC

Post #933 - Bluff Check, if needed. (1d20+3=18)


----------



## hewligan (Jun 30, 2008)

"Look, Lyrie is going to be north, in her lab, no doubt doing something weird. Naulia will be down below. She is always down below. Man, I hate this place. Hate being cooped up here waiting. You can't go up, because the goblins stink, and their manners are ... yeuch! You can't even go and sit out in the room with the open cave entrance because that THING ... the Tentamort, or whatever it is called, is likely to come along and eat you. Then at the end of this corridor you have a bunch of goblin harlots, generally getting nailed by Bruthazmus. Life here is not glamourous. I am giving it 24 hours, and if there is no update on plans by then, I am bailing."

He stands for a few seconds, observing you all.

"Good luck guys. I guess I will see you again in a few hours, when you give up looking for answers and consign yourself to hanging around waiting for something, anything to happen. Oh, and I hope you like pickled food. It is all you are getting"

He finishes that with a laugh, before moving to close his door.

OOC: You can stop him closing his door by asking more questions. If you don't I will assume he goes back to his room.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 30, 2008)

"Alright Orik, see you soon. If you cut out though, let us know, I don't want to get stuck as the last man on the sinking ship." replies Jovik with a smile as he watches Orik re-enter his room.

As the door closes, Jovik signals the group back to the main hall, where they can see all the doors, but can't be overheard. In a whisper Jovik turns to the others.

"Well, we have a pretty good idea now. We need to find a way down, perhaps in Nualia's room. But we can't search there without dealing with Orik first. Do we take him out, or leave him, or let him leave?" asks Jovik to the group.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 30, 2008)

"He did not seem evil to me," says Danth with a shrug. "A sellsword of questionable repute, to be sure, but not of the same foulness that we have come to expect here. I say we give him the opportunity to leave."


----------



## hewligan (Jun 30, 2008)

OOC: If you do want to let him go, feel free to start the role-play of it. I will chip in as required.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 30, 2008)

"That's a hard call," says Kael quietly. With a look to Danth, he adds, "As you said, he is just a mercenary."

"However, if we leave him, he'll be a mercenary at our back," says Kael with a sigh. "Either way, it is a hard call to make."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 1, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: If you do want to let him go, feel free to start the role-play of it. I will chip in as required.




OOC: We know how Jokad would vote 
Hewligan: Does Orik's door open into the room, or out into the hallway?


----------



## hewligan (Jul 1, 2008)

All of the doors open into the rooms.

Note - decisions today, or I will assume the next move.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

"Let us declare our intent to this Orik," says Danth. "Let us tell him that we mean to end this threat, and slay Nualla. Give him the opportunity to provide us what information he may, or to oppose us. I believe that he will leave without further troublr."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Let us declare our intent to this Orik," says Danth. "Let us tell him that we mean to end this threat, and slay Nualla. Give him the opportunity to provide us what information he may, or to oppose us. I believe that he will leave without further troublr."





Jovik chewed his bottom lip. he didn't want to fight anyone else, but he didn't like the idea of this guy loose behind him either. Especially thinking of Tsuto. This guy could be as bad as him.

OOC: Hew, too late for a sense motive?


----------



## hewligan (Jul 2, 2008)

Jokad nods, agreeing to Danth's wisdom.

"Best to get him out of the way. We can escort him up and out, if he is willing, or deal with him now, if he is not. Best this than the uncertainty of leaving a blade at your back.

Danth moves to the door, the barbarian following him. He raps his knuckles on the wood. The shifting noise inside indicates movement. After a few moments the door opens. Orik looks quizzically at you.

"So what, you got lost already?" he asks, his mouth turned up a little at the joke.

"Not so much." Answers Danth. "You don't seem like a bad sort, and we decided to be clean with you. We aren't sell swords, or at least not the way you meant. We serve Sandpoint. We are here to end this threat."

Orik's face freezes in a mask of terror. His eyes dart back into the room, as if searching out the bastard sword and heavy shield that sit within.

"Not so fast." Advises Jokad.

"Yeah, we don't have a bone with you, Orik. We have a bone only with Nualia and her cohorts. We have already neutralised the goblin threat. If you take a look upstairs you will find the place deserted, apart from the corpses. Next we clean out any resistance here." Adds Danth. 

"So you don't want to be making any resistance." Offers Jokad sternly. "We are offering you a route out, here. You can take it, walk free, stay alive, fight another battle for another master. OR .... ." He shrugs, dramatically. "Hell, you might even be a good fighter, but if we can fight our way into a goblin stronghold, wipe out their king and kill all their warriors, and not even lose the pinky off our left hands, well, you got to ask yourself whether that is the sort of group you want to take on. I mean, it's your call, really."

As if on cue, Mal gives a low growl. Orik flinches at the unexpected noise.

"This is not my fight!" he responds. "You will let me walk, right? I mean, if I go now, you will let me walk. No knife in the back. No retribution? No mention of me?"

Jokad nods. Danth nods. Orik swallows again, nervously.

"Alright, I am out of here. Can I get my stuff?" he asks. 

"That is probably NOT a good idea. I will get you your armour and money, but your weapons stay here."

Orik nods, stepping out of the room and standing, arms raised in compliance. "My armour is over there, my shield too   - that means a lot to me ... bit of history to it. The sword ... feth it, I don't care. There is a knife in my belt. Can I keep it, just in case I hit some goblins in the route out?".


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2008)

Jovik leans against the wall, listening to the discussion, eyes and ears on the other doors. The guy wasn't evil, and wasn't stupid either, so that was good, maybe this would work out well enough in the end. Just in case though, Jovik quietly slips Gull's Wing into his hand, keeping the blade behind his arm so it wasn't seen. In case Orik did decide to raise the alarm, Jovik would be ready to quiet him, quickly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Danth nods. "Take your knife. We aren't thieves, and we don't want to leave you with no way to defend yourself should you stumble upon any of the fleeing goblins. We will escort you to the stairs, of course, to ensure you don't sound the alarm. Sandpointe has great need of skilled warriors." The cleric shrugs. "They may not pay as well as the sorts that dwell here, but I can assure you that you'll live longer, and feel better about yourself by helping those that need it."


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 2, 2008)

Kael finally speaks up, "Sandpointe is good folk who trust people, don't abuise it."

"Ain't much of anywhere you could hide that one of my kin wouldn't see ya and let me know," adds Kael with a slight nod. "You keep your peace and peace keeps you, okay?"


----------



## hewligan (Jul 3, 2008)

He leaves peacefully, albeit nervously, and with a clear fear in him that you are going to renege on your promise and carve him open as he moves with his back to you. When he takes to the stairs, he stops for a second, turns, and nods once, as if in thanks, or farewell. And then he is gone.

You find yourself back in the main entrance hall. All is quiet, but now you know for sure that you share this place with others. Orik mentioned someone called Lyrie, and also that Naulia would probably be in a lower level.

It is time to make a decision on where to go next.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2008)

"I say we hit Tsuto's room and this Lyrie's room, then hit the room on the end. Either it has the way down or we need to find another way, but I don't want any surprises left at our backs." offers Jovik.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 5, 2008)

Jokad stands at the base of the stairs, listening to the retreat of Orik fade to silence. After a few moments, he speaks.

"I am not used to leaving enemies at my back. I hope our decision turns out to be the correct one. Anyway, I am going to follow him out, just watch his retreat for a bit, and make sure that he doesn't decide to turn back. I also want to make sure none of the goblins are thinking of returning. You guys go and check the other rooms. From what Orik was saying, they should be empty. When you are done checking them, meet me back at the base of these stairs."

Jokad moves slowly, as if to give Orik some time to put some distance between themselves.

Jovik, Kael, Mal, and Danth move towards the rooms, keeping their voices low as they chat amongst themselves.







Orik's room reveals little of interest. His fine quality (masterwork) bastard sword lies discarded, and atop a small desk sit a couple of books, including a cheap copy of one of the older releases of the Pathfinder Journal (a sort of adventurer's exploit book that is full of tales of the unknown). A small lantern is lit, and some dry black bread sits on a small plate beside a glass of red wine. The rest of the bottle lies empty atop the desk.

Jovik moves slowly from room to room, listening again, just making sure despite Orik's words, that none of the inhabitants are home. He checks Tsuto's door. The lock is fast. It takes little more than a minute of careful fiddling to make the lock yield.

The room within is clean and well-organised. A low dresser to the southwest has a stack of papers sitting atop it, weighted down by a large chunk of obsidian, while to the northwest stands a well-made bed.

Kael moves to read the notes, finding that the contents are familiar. They contain rough notes and drafts of Tsuto's plan to blackmail his father and to use the Sandpoint Glassworks as a staging ground for the coming investigation of the Catacombs of Wrath. There is nothing new here for you guys. You have already stormed the Glassworks, freeing Ameiko, and killing Tsuto. You have also already cleansed the Catacombs of the evil you found there.

Next up you move on to Lyrie's room. This 'Lyrie' woman is a mystery to you. Some ally of Nualia's, but someone who has not featured so far. Her door is unlocked, and within the room is clean and brightly lit by an everburning torch lying on the nightstand. The rooms spartan decor make it unclear if the room has actually been lived in.

A chest contains a few pairs of female clothing and shoes, and nothing else. This room appears to be used for little more than sleeping.

The last room you move on to is Nualia's. Once again the door is locked, but Jovik finds it simple enough to spring the mechanism. This chamber is larger than the others and seems to serve a dual purpose. To the north is a fine bed with silk sheets, while to the south a desk and chair under a hanging lantern make a comfortable looking study.

The quality of the fine bed looks out of place in this strange dungeon to Thistlepoint. It is new, and of high quality, perhaps imported north from Magnimar.

Jovik searches the room high and low, but there is little here. Clothing, a quill pen, some ink, but no paper, a fine lantern that is unlit, some spare oil, and three fine bottles of red wine and two glasses.

You all move back to the main entrance chamber, where Jokad awaits, standing in the shadows just inside the stairwell. When he sees you return he moves forward to speak with you.

"All is clear upstairs. Orik left. I watched him cross the rope bridge in a hurry. The goblins are gone too, at least for now. I think we are safe ... or at least safe from attack from above. Did you find anything?"

The negative shakes he receives in response seem to leave him relaxed. He nods.

"Good, then let us kill this witch!"

OOC: Please select your next destination. Also, if you do wish to take any of the items listed above, just post it in your next post.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 5, 2008)

Jovik looks at the remaining doors and heads to the other southern door (D3) and checks to see if there are any traps and if it is locked.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 6, 2008)

The varisian sorcerer follows Jovik, after securing the copy of the Pathfinder Journal, as Kael is a sucker for a good read and, if Orik is an honest man, he'll return it to its previous owner.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 6, 2008)

Inside the door (OOC: room D3) there is a small, empty room, lined with shelf at about two foot height. The shelf is supported by pickle barrels, and itself supports twelve small boxes of similar shape (albeit they have been salvaged from many previous uses, from apple boxes to baskets).

Many boxes are lined with soiled straw. All are otherwise empty. It appears that this place one served as the goblin's nursery, conveniently located next door to the harem.

The absence of any babies may be partly because there were a few upstairs in the throne room when you entered, and partly because the Thistletop goblins had other things on their minds of later, rather than procreation.

The room, other than suggesting the horrendous squalor of the childhood of a goblin, is really of little interest.

OOC: There are only 2 unexplored doors left, D9 and D11.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Danth takes whatever he can that looks like it may be of some value: the bottles of wine, the lantern, the obsidian, the everburning torch, and the bastard sword. While some were of no use to him, he was sure that he could sell them in town, and perhaps the money would aid he and his companions.

After checking the nursery, Danth points to the next door. "Let's get this over with."

*D9*


----------



## frostrune (Jul 7, 2008)

Jokad shrugs nervously and moves out of the way to let Jovik at the door.  This was all going far too smoothly and he was getting nervous about what the demon-witch might have in store.



OOC:  I'm back!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 7, 2008)

Jovik listens at the door. Nothing. His hand checks the handle. It is open. He twists. The door shifts to reveal a short dark corridor with a heavy iron-clad door at the end. You all file forward, Jovik signaling for you to stop 5 foot from the door. He edges forward, and presses his ear to the door. Time slips by as he crouches like that, listening for several minutes. At last he turns to you all and shakes his head. Nothing.

He tries the lock again. Open again. The door creaks a little as he twists it open.

Inside is a large room. It is unlit. There is silence within. You edge forward into the room, casting the light from your torches into the large space. The southern wall of this room is a bank of cells with iron bars and barred doors, six in all. The rest of the room is obviously a torture chamber; a rack sits against the far wall, an iron maiden stands to the north, and a fire pit (empty of all but ashes) lies below a spiky cage dangling from a chain in the ceiling to the east.

The place is deserted, and has the dull air of a room that hasn't been opened in at least a few days. The north wall of the room has two doors. The second one, to the right, is swung open. Inside is a tiny little room. It is a nest of rags, dog hides, and straw. A workbench lies against its southern wall, cluttered with pliers, hooks, tongs, saws, and knives. A bunch of keys hangs from a nail on the side of the bench - probably the keys for the cells. The cells, however, as you have already ascertained, are empty.

The second door, the one to the west, is all that remains unexplored.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2008)

Danth wipes his forehead with the back of a leather gauntleted hand. All of this sneaking about was making him prespire a bit, and he certainly wasn't used to wearing armor for such long periods of time. Pointing the tip of the scimitar at the unopened door, the cleric waits for Jovik to listen at the portal.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC: I will need a Listen check roll from Jovik please (hint hint ... yes, there might be something in there ...)


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: I will need a Listen check roll from Jovik please (hint hint ... yes, there might be something in there ...)





OOC: Hints or no IC doesn't like me. 
Jovik Listen (1d20+5=13)


----------



## hewligan (Jul 8, 2008)

*The Chapel to Lamashtu*

Jovik listens. Hearing nothing he checks the door. it is unlocked. He moves his hand slowly, turning the handle little by little. It gives without a sound, opening outwards (towards you all), to reveal a very short corridor beyond with a second door. This one is ornate, carved stone. Upon it is etched imagery of Lamashtu, the goddess of monsters. The etching is relatively recent, and relatively crude. Blood stains are visible in the recessed areas.

The door has no lock, being a simple push/pull affair. Jovik listens again, and after failing to discern any noises through the stone door, pushes it a crack.

The room beyond is dimly lit. Noises are evident. 

There is little else for it, but to open the door.






Within lies a large chapel to Lamashtu. The room is wider on the western side, where you entered, with the eastern section sunken a few feet into the ground. On the far east lies two large doors - the main entrance for worshipers.

The walls surrounding the raised section that you are at are lit by hanging braziers that emit glowing red smoke, giving the place an unnerving crimson lighting that throws the bas-relief carvings of countless monsters feasting on fleeing humans into lurid display. A black marble altar stone, its surface heaped with ashes and bone fragments, squats before a ten foot tall statue. The statue depicts a very pregnant but otherwise shapely naked woman who wields a kukri in each taloned hand and has a long reptilian tail, bird-like taloned feet, and the snarling head of a three-eyed jackal with a forked tongue. The left kukri glows with fiery orange light while the right one glows with a cold blue radiance.

Behind the statue is a circular hole in the floor that appears to be a spiral staircase that winds down into the dark below.

The room itself is not empty. Against the northern wall is a large table with two chairs. Its surface is cluttered with scrolls, books, stone tablets covered with dense, spiky runes, and fragments of carvings that appear to have been chipped off of statues or reliefs. A lantern sits atop the table casting its light over the items collected there.

Before the table, turning to observe you, is a woman in her early twenties with dark skin and long hair braided tightly into cornrows. She is robed, and has three scrolls tucked under her left arm that she lets drop to her feet as she sees you. A wand is tucked loosely in her belt, and a dagger is beside it. A cat wriggles between her feet.

A howl erupts from the east of the room as two black, very large hound-like creatures come racing towards you.






As they move towards you they start to howl. The noise they make appears to startle even the woman.

OOC: positions are the starting positions. The hounds are about to howl and this will require a DC 11 will save (in round 1). Initiatives and actions please, keeping in mind your starting positions.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 9, 2008)

*Temple of Lamashtu, Rd 1*

Jokad steels himself against the supernatural howls of the approaching dog-creatures as he moves to engage the first one he can reach.  He warily eyes the woman and the imposing statue cognizant of their threat.


OOC:  *Will save = 19*, good to go; *INIT 14*
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1654964/

My intent is to move into the room and attack one of the dog creatures with my magic longsword.  Depending on how they move and their initiative, my position may vary.  If I should go before them I was planning to move into square D10 and 'ready' myself to attack the 1st one to pass by me.  Hewligan, use your best judgement to place me as the initiative and actions sort themselves out.

I *hit AC 26 *(possible crit) for *12 dmg*

roll to confirm crit...

Hit AC 13 (meh) for 5 more dmg (if applicable)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1654982/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Bracing himself against the howl of the ferocious looking hounds, Danth rushes into the chamber. His mind screaming at him that the woman in the room is obviously a magic-user of some sort, and therefore the greatest threat, the young cleric calls upon his god for aid. "Sarenae, blessed Flower of Dawn, I call upon your power to hold our enemy, so that your good works may be done without risking harm to your faithful servants!"


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Will Save vrs DC11: 15 (success)
Initiative: 15

Move to C10 or thereabouts, cast hold person (DC14) vrs Lyrie

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 9, 2008)

OOC

Post #962 - Will Save DC 11 (1d20+3=10)  - This has so been my luck, as of late.

Post #962 - Initiative (1d20+2=3)  - And again. 

Obviously I'll adjust my pose, once I know the effect and duration earned by my failure.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 9, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Post #962 - Will Save DC 11 (1d20+3=10)  - This has so been my luck, as of late.




OOC: The Yeth Hound "Bay" effectively makes you poo yourself with fear and flee the area (in game terms, it makes you "panicked"). In short, for a few rounds you will be out of the fight and off at a rate of knots back towards some random safe location. Mal will follow you.

OOC: I will post the round 1 resolution in the morning (London, UK, time), giving Fenris a chance to post for Jovik.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: The Yeth Hound "Bay" effectively makes you poo yourself with fear and flee the area (in game terms, it makes you "panicked"). In short, for a few rounds you will be out of the fight and off at a rate of knots back towards some random safe location. Mal will follow you.
> 
> OOC: I will post the round 1 resolution in the morning (London, UK, time), giving Fenris a chance to post for Jovik.




OOC: Hey it's only lunch time here bucko! 

Jovik Will Save (1d20+2=7) 

Jovik Init (1d20+3=20) 

Have fun guys, because Jovik is faster than Kael.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Round 1: Chapel to Lamashtu*

OOC: Init order: Yeth Hound B (22), Danth (15), Jokad (14), Yeth Hound A (11), Lyrie (7)

The furthest Yeth Hound responds first, pouncing forward a few yards, and then howling the most blood curdling cry you have ever heard. The evil emanates from the creature. The other-worldliness, the horror of its visage, and the noise, like the scream of a dying child ... it sends shivers down your spines.

Kael and Jovik feel it snap their resolve. They are young men, and have had little exposure to places so evil, forces so unnatural, as this. The horrific statue of Lamashtu, coupled with the fell creatures, sends them fleeing.

Jovik finds himself cowering behind the door that led in to the prison, Kael flees into the jailor's room, Mal moving to his side, and whimpering in displeasure at his master's distress.

OOC: Both Jovik and Kael are out of combat for 4 rounds, rejoining in round 5!

Danth moves quickly into the room, letting Jokad move between him and the Yeth Hounds. The priest offers up a prayer and sends a thin white tendril of force out from his palm towards the dark skinned woman. She is already chanting, about to unleash a spell, when the tendril hits her and immediately explored into a hazy gossamer web of energy that dances and weaves about her. She tries to resist, but the force of Sarenrae's magic is too strong.

OOC: She failed her will save

Jokad, shrugging off the fear, steps forward past the fleeing Jovik, and smites down on the howling Yeth Hound. He hits it with incredible force, cleaving deep into its shoulder. Its yell stops, replaced by a panicked yelp. It is, however, still alive, and its eyes burn with hatred towards the big Shoanti.

The second yeth hound (A) bounds forward, but misses as it attempts to sink its needle like teeth into Jokad.

OOC: Congrats on round 1. Bit messy really - 2 players gone, for a bit, 2 yeth hounds (one hurt), and one wizard (held). Could get messy! Please roll for round 2 initiative and actions.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

Positions at end of round 1


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

Seeing the results of his spell, Danth smiles and offers his thanks to his Goddess. "Praise be to Sarenae." Relying on Jokad to handle the hounds for the nonce, Danth rushes across the room toward the female in an attempt to cut her down before she frees herself of his spell.


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 14

Hewligan, not sure if you allow it, but if possible Danth would like to try a non-lethal coup de grace, pommeling her into unconsciousness. If not possible, a regular coup de grace will simply have to do. (I just picture Danth as more of the knock unconscious as opposed to slit the throat type of guy)

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2008)

Even fully occupied with the two hounds Jokad spares a sideward glance toward the immobilized witch and a fast approaching Danth.

"Finish her," he says grimly, "make sure she is out of this fight!"

Returning his focus to the two fearsome dogs, "Time to shut your gobs before the whole place comes running!"

Unfortunately the momentary distraction allowed the wounded beast to get inside his swing and his counter was crude and ineffective.


OOC:  Init 20, AT hits AC 10... not gonna happen this rd
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657340/

He will at least 5' step into D9, helping shield Danth a bit.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Chapel of Lamashtu, Round 2*

OOC: Init order: Yeth hound B (22), Lyrie (21), Jokad (20), Yeth hound A (18), Danth (14)

OOC: Lyrie acts early in the order, but fails to break the Hold Person spell and thus is still held, so in effect you notice nothing.

The yeth hound that Jokad has already hit bites out at the warrior, hitting hard and clamping his jaw onto his thigh. Jokad manages to tear the hound off with a pommel to the head and a kick of the other leg, but he is left bleeding and hurt.

OOC: 11hp damage to Jokad

Jokad steps to put himself between Danth and the hounds and Danth starts to move forward. The warrior strikes at the already injured hound, but misses. The second hound (hound A), seeing the large man off balance, lunges forward, aiming for the gut.

It strikes in under the breastplate that Jokad is wearing and tears three deep gashes across his lower abdomen.

OOC: Hits for 4hp damage. Jokad now at -15hp for the round. OUCH!

Danth moves straight to the female wizard. He hears Jokad's words, and, torn between killing her and immobilizing her, strikes hard at her exposed temple with the flat of his scimitar.

OOC: I rolled 1d8 rather than 1d6, but got max and will just assume that the 8 means 6, so 16hp damage to her, and this is enough to drop her to unconsciousness.

She falls hard and fast, like a sack of potatoes dropped from a roof. He sees, as she falls, two thin trails of blood across her brow and temple where the blade bit. He hit her so hard that he either knocked her out cold, or killed her. He would have to worry about which later, because for now there were two Yeth Hounds to deal with, and they were carving chunks out of Jokad.

OOC: End of round 2. Danth managed to drop Lyrie! Jokad is at half hit points (15 of 30 left). One Yeth Hound is injured, the other is untouched. Round 3 actions and initiatives please!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC to Frostrune]
Shoudl Danth cast _Spiritual Weapon_ to help deal with the hounds, or does he heal Jokad?

We could also retreat, close the door and return with our companions? From a metagame perspective, we are ill-prepared to handle Yeth Hounds.
[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2008)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=OOC to Frostrune]
> Shoudl Danth cast _Spiritual Weapon_ to help deal with the hounds, or does he heal Jokad?
> 
> We could also retreat, close the door and return with our companions? From a metagame perspective, we are ill-prepared to handle Yeth Hounds.
> [/sblock]




Reply for Rhun
[sblock]OOC:  Bah!!  We'll take them.  Heal me I have a much better chance of hitting than your spiritual weapon and do more damage.  I'm hoping I can take out the lead dog with one more smack and then cleave the other.

That ought to help even the odds.  Now I just need to HIT  [/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2008)

Jokad reels from the pain spoiling his counters.  These dogs were big and fast and thus far out manuevering him.  He silently prayed to Desna for a bit of luck to avoid their deadly bite until he could regain his footing.


OOC:  INIT 11, AT..... yuck AC 11.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657441/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

Although one of the foes has been taken out of the battle, Danth is worried about Jokad's ability to handle the hounds. The warrior's blood was already flowing freely, and the dogs looked to have cruel teeth indeed. With a quick prayer to Sarenae, Danth channels the healing warmth of the sun into Jokad's body, healing his wounds.

*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 4
Drop Spiritual Weapon for Cure Moderate Wounds, healing  15 damage

Also, does Jokad get the benefit of attacking from "High Ground" against the hounds in the lower section? It is a +1 to attacks (which isn't going to help much considering his rolls...but any advantage is better than none).

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

OOC: Rhun - good idea about the height advantage, but NO, the Yeth Hounds actually fly, and thus are always able to attack and defend from good positions.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

*Wow, you learn something new everyday...I never even paid attention to the fact they could fly.*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Chapel of Lamashtu, Round 3*

OOC: Init order: Yeth hound A, Yeth hound B, Jokad, Danth (the rolls)

The yeth hounds are fast, and by Gods they are vicious. Jokad sees Lyrie drop out of the corner of his eye, and knows that Danth will be with him soon. If only he can kill the injured yeth hound quickly...

But quick is not something he feels right now. His wounds hurt, and these demonic hounds are just incredibly fast. The injured one spins up into the air until it is level with his face, and then lunges forward to snap its needle like jaws on Jokad's face. The Shoanti manages to force an elbow into the face of the Yeth to force it away. He smells its foul breath on his face as he deflects it.

OOC: it misses

Jokad didn't even see the attack from the injured yeth coming. It sinks its teeth into his left knee, almost buckling the young man. He bellows with rage, watching his own attack fly wild with the pain and rage.

OOC: yeth B hits for 8hp damage to Jokad

Jokad is hurting bad now, his blood flowing down from his right thigh and left knee, as well as the cuts to his abdomen. Then he feels the healing power of Sarenrae flow through him, delivered from the hands of Danth. Suddenly the young warrior feels like he can do this. He can kick the ass of these two scrawny dogs. No problem.

OOC: End of round. Jokad is at 22 of 30hp, Danth is uninjured (and is now back at C9. Initiative and actions for round 4. Please note that round 4 is the LAST round before Jovik and Kael can get over their fear, so hopefully back in the game soon guys!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 10, 2008)

OOC: I am sure Jokad is more worried than I am  be nice to get some sneak attacks in the chaos.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 10, 2008)

OOC:  Time for something to die..... errr hopefully not me.

IC:  The surge of divine power from Danth was just the steadying influence the beseiged Shoanti needed.  With renewed vigor and concentration he cast a wicked glare on the injured hound.  

In a low growl he says, "Your going to pay for that."


OOC: INIT 8, Hit AC 27 (possible crit), for 10 Dmg... I guess its either all or nothing for me.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657540/

roll to confirm crit... Hit AC 22 for 12 more damage.  That should change some things.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657551/

roll for possible cleave... no go
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657555/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

"I can keep you alive, my friend, but my powers are mostly exhausted," says Danth to Jokad, even as he steps forward and aims a slash of his blade at one of the dogs...if nothing else, perhaps he could distract the beast from attacking Jokad, and even the odds.


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 14

5' step to D10
Attack: 15
Damage: 8 (I always get good damage rolls when I miss!)

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Round 4: Chapel to Lamashtu*

OOC: Order of initiative is: Danth (14), Yeth B (13), Jokad (8), Yeth A (7) ... (the rolls)

Danth moves into position beside Jokad and slashes hard, but finds it difficult to make contact with a foe that is as comfortable using its magical flight as it is on the ground. He makes a valiant effort, but his scimitar misses.

The injured Yeth hound strikes at Jokad once more, and once more its horrid teeth sink in to the shoanti. Jokad yells in pain and frustration, and from that very pit of pain and frustration finds the strength and accuracy to cleave the head from the foul beast. Its severed body hits the stone floor, its head, dead, remains attached to the barbarian's right thigh.

OOC: It hit you, I am afraid, and did 7hp damage!, but the good news is, you killed it. Only 1 left.

The remaining Yeth hound sees the injured warrior as the most vulnerable foe. Deep down, in the pit of its foul mind, it cannot understand how a soft pink-skin can still be standing after taking so much damage. It has always found them to be so .... easy.

It saw its companion fall. It did not care. It spun in towards Jokad's face, its jaw stretched wide in a terrible gape.

Jokad, finding his weapon arm still in swing from the killing blow he just delivered, instead uses his head.

Literally.

He thrusts his head forward, delivering a cracking headbutt to the yeth hound and sending it back a foot. It yelps in surprise. Not hurt so much as frustrated. It redoubles its attack.

OOC: It misses

OOC: Lyria unconscious or dead, Yeth Hound B dead, Jokad at 15 of 30 hp, Danth uninjured. KAEL AND JOVIK ARE NO LONGER UNDER FEAR. Can the two of you please role-play your dealing with the fear and your move back in to the battle. You can move next round, and I guess be in the Chapel by round 6. Wow - 5 rounds of battle in 1 day. That is it, I am off to bed now!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

"Excellent work, Jokad!" calls Danth, encouraging his companions, even as he slashes again at the remaining beast, hoping to takes it attention away from Jokad so the warrior can deal it a killing blow...


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 14

Attack: 19
Damage: 3

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 10, 2008)

oOThey're just dumb, ugly, sticky, not-dogs,Oo thinks Mal to his companion Kael, not understanding Kael's sudden fear of the beasts, of their howl. oOThey don't even sing right.Oo

However, it takes almost half a minute of prodding with his nose for Mal to bring Kael back from the fear, from the thoughts, but Kael does come back, thanks to the strong bound with his familiar. It was as if the howl cut his soul, cut it deep, and only Mal could make it all go away and feel better.

"Thanks, pal," says Kael to his familiar, turning to look upon what has happened in his "absence". With a quickly turning motion, anger fueling his sorcerer's blood, Kael flings a blast of eldritch force into the remaining yeth hound with his right hand, while his left tightly holds the shocking wand. "Now to humuliate you, cur!"

OOC

Post #982 - Initiative (1d20+3=18) 

Post #982 - Magic Missile Damage (2d4+1=5)


----------



## frostrune (Jul 11, 2008)

Jokad grits his teeth so hard he feels his jaw is about to break.  The weight of the still clinging head sent a wave of excruiating pain through his leg.  He did not even want to look down afraid of the ruin his limb had become.

But it still supported him.  And there was no reprieve until that last damnable dog was dead.  He needed to kill it.... fast.  He found his focus and made a powerful thrust.


OOC:  Good start.  INIT 19, Hit AC 26 (possible crit) for 7 Dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657862/

Confirm crit....  Hit AC 22 for 6 more
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657863/

Wierd stuff going on with all this possible crits or ridiculously low misses


----------



## hewligan (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: I have assumed standard move actions for Jovik and Kael. Positions during round 5:


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2008)

The howl had sent a chill down his spine. But it was more that creepy feeling you get in a dark alley than real fear. The Glassworks, now that was real fear. As Jovik bolted from the room, a bit of air and perspective allowed him to calm down and realize that the solution to his fear lay in his hand, a sharp blade. He intended to face that fear blade first. Jovik headed back to the sound of battle.
 Seeing the situation Jovik quickly tumbles around the last yeth hound getting behind it (flank with Danth) where he plunges Goblin Hook deep into the hound's side. Hey, revenge is sweet he thought.


[sblock=OOC: ] Jeez, go run errands one day and miss 5 rounds of combat! 
Jovik Int (1d20+3=21) 

Jovik Tumble (1d20+9=18) 

Jovik attacks (1d20+8=26, 1d4+2+2d6=13) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: Fenris - I don't have the rules with me, but can Jovik do the tumble? He had to move 5 squares to get to the position in the map above. Can he then also tumble into position and attack in the same round?


----------



## hewligan (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: New discussion on the OOC thread that I would like some feedback on please.

LINKY LINK LINK


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Fenris - I don't have the rules with me, but can Jovik do the tumble? He had to move 5 squares to get to the position in the map above. Can he then also tumble into position and attack in the same round?




OOC: Yeah, if he was a barbarian.  Sorry hadn't realized that was the move for the first round we could move, so consider that next rounds actions since I can't attack around a corner anyway.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 12, 2008)

*Round 5: Chapel to Lamashtu*

OOC: Init Order: Jokad (19), Danth (14), Yeth A (9)

OOC: I will keep Kael and Jovik's actions until the next round, as they took full move actions this round.

Jokad finds his focus, and watches the remaining demonic hound fly upwards, as if it is about to swoop for his head. He follows its movement in the split seconds of combat, and sees an opening. His sword dashes out, lancing into the soft thigh flesh of the hound, and grating hard against its bone. The hound yells in pain, tumbling back and out of its rising arc. It fixes Jokad with an evil stare, and opens its mouth to scream its rage at him.

Danth, seeing the yeth hound distracted, curves down with his finely balanced scimitar. He feels it connect, but the yeth hound manages to deflect most of the impact. Danth sees a long, thin, tendril of blood open up on the side of the hound where he hit.

OOC: Yeth hound now at -16hp, looking very injured. One more blow should kill it, you think. Note: these are not real Yeth Hounds you have been facing, but sort of sub-strength ones. The real ones have damage reduction 10/silver. Sort of makes them close to impossible to kill!

The hound lunges in for the attack just as Jokad and Kael come running into the room. Mal follows behind, barking his anger at the hound.

The hound seems distracted by the sudden reappearance of more foes, and, losing its focus, snaps its jaws shut wide of the mark.

OOC: it misses. Can I have initiative and actions for Jokad and Danth. I will use Jovik and Kael's previous actions in Round 6, unless they want to change them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: Yeth hound now at -16hp, looking very injured. One more blow should kill it, you think. Note: these are not real Yeth Hounds you have been facing, but sort of sub-strength ones. The real ones have damage reduction 10/silver. Sort of makes them close to impossible to kill!




*I thought they seemed easier to slay than the Yeth Hounds I remembered; that's why I said we were ill-prepared for them...no silver weapons!*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 12, 2008)

Danth grits his teeth and again slashes at the Yeth hound, the razor-honed edge of his scimitar parting flesh and muscle as it strikes the beast.


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Initiative: 10

Attack: 22
Damage: 7

(I know my iniative is low, but I really hope my good rolls don't go to waster!)

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 13, 2008)

*Round 6: Chapel to Lamashtu*

OOC: Init Order: Jovik (21), Kael (18), Yeth (16), Jokad (16, Danth (10)

"You are back!" offers Jokad, with what can only be described as heavy irony, as he sees Jovik and Kael rejoin the fight. He is cut up and bleeding from various wounds, and has the fresh pink glowing scars of magical healing. It appears that the young man has taken the brunt of the fury from these hounds.

Jovik offers a single laugh as a response, and then feints a tumble past Jokad and under the hound. The hound, hovering above him, presents an open gut. Jovik, still folding out of his tumble, plunges Goblin Hook deep into the side of the hounds gut, carving a curving rune into the flesh. The hound falls limp, leaving Jovik to throw the corpse from atop him.

He stands up, wiping down specks of blood, and with a single raised eyebrow offers Jokad a look as if to say ... "what was all the fuss about?"

The hounds are dead.

OOC: Kael - you didn't use the spell, so keep it on the list.

Surveying the room, the stench of evil is strong. These hounds, while weak versions of their true type, were not things of this world. The odor of ash and burnt bone is in the air, almost certainly from the burnt offerings on the shrine.

The body of Lyrie lies upon the stone floor, with a small pool of blood gathered under her head.

At the back of the shrine a small spiral staircase winds downwards into the depths. It seems to twist down at an angle.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 13, 2008)

"I...they.." says Kael before a frustrated sigh takes his breath. "Those blasted hounds had something in their howl, it touched off....just something deep, almost primal fear."

After a moment, Kael with Mal will give the area a slow, cautious search, just to make sure there are no surprises here.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 14, 2008)

hewligan said:


> "You are back!" offers Jokad, with what can only be described as heavy irony, as he sees Jovik and Kael rejoin the fight. He is cut up and bleeding from various wounds, and has the fresh pink glowing scars of magical healing. It appears that the young man has taken the brunt of the fury from these hounds.
> 
> Jovik offers a single laugh as a response, and then feints a tumble past Jokad and under the hound. The hound, hovering above him, presents an open gut. Jovik, still folding out of his tumble, plunges Goblin Hook deep into the side of the hounds gut, carving a curving rune into the flesh. The hound falls limp, leaving Jovik to throw the corpse from atop him.
> 
> ...




"You sonofa....", Jokad starts when another searing jolt of pain cuts him off.  He turns his grimace into a grin and shakes his head at Jovik.

He gingerly sits down on the steps and takes a look at his savaged leg for the first time; 25 lb dog head still clamped tightly to his thigh and blood soaking his breeches.

"Not good", he says mostly to himself as he sets aside his sword and shield.  Closing his eyes and gritting his teeth he pries his fingers between the wound and the jaws.  Cold sweat beads on his forehead as he begins to pry the jaws open.  The pain is exquisite then... CRACK!  Followed by a hollow thunk as the lifeless head drops to the flagstone; lower jaw distended oddly.

He breathes heavily for a moment then opens his eyes.  He inspects the wound for the first time.  It's deep and the is pretty torn up but the bleeding was already starting to slow.  It would probably be OK, especially with some more healing.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 14, 2008)

Jovik grins at Jokad, "It's all about timing" he says with a wink before checking if Lyrie is alive or dead and searching the room.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

Having no power left to heal Jokad, Danth turns his attention to checking if Lyrie is dead or alive.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 14, 2008)

Jokad is periphirally aware of his companions moving about the dias and altar behind him as he pulls his new royal blue guardsmen's cloak from his shoulders.  He begins cutting it into wide strips daubbing his many wounds with the (relatively) clean cloth before binding them tightly.  He then pulled a potion vial from his pouch and savored the warm tingle as the healing draught took effect.

The euphoria was temporary however as he soon realized the magic had done very little when he tried to stand.

Wearily he takes up arms and once again faces his companions.  "Does the bitch yet live?"


Heal 2 hp - ugh.  Hps = 17/30
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1662234/


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

Danth looks up at Jokad from where he examines Lyrie. "Your wounds are not life-threatening, Jokad. I shall tend to them in a bit, and I promise you'll feel much better on the morrow."


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2008)

Jovik and Danth move over to the prostrate woman. The blood around her has grown slick and sticky. Danth bends down to examine her, pressing a finger to her neck and lowering his ear to her mouth.

Jovik kneels, making sure to avoid the blood. "Well, is she dead?" he asks, lacking perhaps a little in subtlety.

Danth hears nothing. Feels nothing. Her skin has turned pallid. Her head, where he hit her, has opened into quite a wicked wound. It appears that she may have bled to death.

"Dead!" is his response. He sits there for a few seconds, making sure. It is definite. The wound didn't kill her, but the blood loss did.

"You laid her out!" Offer Jovik, his voice low, a hint of admiration evident. Danth doesn't feel so happy.

He rises into a kneeling position beside Jovik.

"Can you search the corpse, see if there is any healing or similar for Jokad. I think he needs it."


----------



## hewligan (Jul 14, 2008)

Placeholder. I will post the search results on Lyrie's corpse here. Also, please post any actions (such as healing, search, knowledge, whatever), and I will update in the morning.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

"It is unfortunate," says Danth quietly, looking at the woman's corpse. "I had not intended to kill her, but she had to be taken out of the fight. Spellcasters are a wildcard in every battle, and better her death than our own." With those words said, the youn cleric moves to tend to Jokad's wounds, cleaning and binding them as best he can under the circumstances.

With that task finally done, Danth turns his attention to helping Jovik search the chamber.

*Heal +5; unfortunately Touch of Healing only works if you are under half hit points, and none of us are. *


----------



## Fenris (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *Heal +5; unfortunately Touch of Healing only works if you are under half hit points, and none of us are. *




OOC: I can cut you up a bit until you get there 

Jovik searches Lyrie's body as well as the altar. He takes a moment to peer and listen down the stairs on occasion as well.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 15, 2008)

On Lyrie's corpse you find a leather bound spellbook. Kael may be able to read the magic within.

OOC: It contains the following spells: 1st Level (comprehend languages, detect secret doors, floating disc, identify, obscuring mist, sleep), 2nd Level (locate object, minor image, see invisibility, spider climb)

In addition, you find the following items:

A wand (a thick carved wooden wand with a red stone at the top)
A potion of cure light wounds,
5 scrolls,
A dagger,
Her blood soaked but very high quality cloak of dark grey with runes stitched into it in black,
A small bag filled with what appear to be personal clippings: hair, nails, a used handkerchief, a pearl earing)
3 platinum pieces.

OOC: You can attempt to identify items - Kael may be best. I need a roll.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 15, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "It is unfortunate," says Danth quietly, looking at the woman's corpse. "I had not intended to kill her, but she had to be taken out of the fight. Spellcasters are a wildcard in every battle, and better her death than our own." With those words said, the young cleric moves to tend to Jokad's wounds, cleaning and binding them as best he can under the circumstances.





Jokad senses his friend's angst and tries to offer solace.

"You did what must be done.  Our choices must be made in an instant."

"Despite all we have done thus far were we to fall here because of hesitation or some misplaced sentiment, Sandpoint would still be in danger."

"As it stands <he claps Danth on the shoulder>.... they still have hope."



OOC:  I'll take the potion if no one else objects?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2008)

*Jokad seems to always need the most healing, so I've got no problem with him taking the potion.*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 15, 2008)

Jovik walks over the Jokad, and hands the big man the healing potion.

"You need this."

Then he walks to Kael, placing the scrolls in the sorcerer's arms. "Any idea what these are?"

OOC: I am happy to let Jovik or Kael do a spellcraft or similar check to try and decipher the items. The cloak needs an identify spell. The wand may be spellcraft checked (or similar). First to roll gets it. Also, if Jokad wants to drink the potion of cure light wounds - make the roll please.

I will post a single big update tomorrow morning, and then I will be in Bermuda for a few days, back on Saturday AM. Please post any actions, rolls, speech, etc....


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 16, 2008)

"Hmm," says Kael as he examines what has been handed to him. Especially the spellbook, a nice source of gaining or trading spells. However, after a brief comment of "Excellent" Kael examines the items with more detail.

OOC

That's it, right?

Wand - SpellCraft Check - SpellCraft for Wand (1d20+5=12) 

Cloak - SpellCraft - Cloak (1d20+5=21)


----------



## frostrune (Jul 16, 2008)

Jokad takes the potion thankfully uncorking it and downing it in one gulp.  Again however it does little to improve his condition.


OOC:  meh.  4 more hps
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664182/

HP 21/30


----------



## hewligan (Jul 16, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Wand - SpellCraft Check - SpellCraft for Wand (1d20+5=12)
> 
> Cloak - SpellCraft - Cloak (1d20+5=21)




OOC: You are unable to determine what the wand does, or how it might be activated. The cloak was not something you can identify without access to the "identify" spell, as mentioned previously. I will take your SpellCraft roll for the cloak and use it for the scrolls.

21 means that you can decipher some of the scrolls (the first level ones). 

One is a scroll of sleep, the other a scroll of comprehend languages. 

The other two are indecipherable to you at this stage. A sage may be able to help, or a bit of work later to take a 20 on your SpellCraft when you are back in Sandpoint with some time on your hands.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 16, 2008)

*Chapel to Lamashtu: The Aftermath*

Kael surveys the room, picking up the scrolls that he has identified, as well as those he hasn't, and tucking them into his belt.

"It stinks of evil in here" he offers, feeling the palpable sense of dread that permeates from the altar. The body atop the altar has been badly burned, with ashes, frazzled clumps of once-hair, leathery patches of flesh, and desiccated, blackened bones.

"I wonder who the burnt offering was? Obviously it worked enough to grant this place the stench of evil, and the presence of those two hounds."

Mal sniffs at Kael's heels. "What is it boy?" whispers Kael to his faithful companion. "Got a scent?"

Mal edges forward towards the altar, his nose pressed to the floor. The heckles on his back are raised, as if he fears something. He moves around the altar, his nose still down, sweeping back and forth, back and forth. As he reaches the recessed spiral staircase, he stops, and raises his head.

Kael moves beside him. "I can feel it too, boy. The evil we are feeling is coming from the chapel, its coming from down there, isn't it. You can almost smell it!"

The spiral staircase winds down at a difficult angle. The top five steps are recent additions, dating from about the same time as the Chapel itself. The lower steps, just visible through the darkness, are older, heavily smoothed with age and the ancient passing of many feet. The strange angle of the staircase suggests, perhaps, that what lies below was part of an older set of levels. Perhaps the local rumours that Thistletop was built atop the head of some gargantuan ancient statue were not wrong after all. That would explain the heavily weathered bumps that almost looked like a hooked nose and brows as you approached the stone island. The slant of the stairwell may be because the head did not rest at a level keel.

Jovik moves over beside Kael, the unidentified cloak in his hands. He peers down the stairs, as if trying to see what Kael and Mal see.

"We can climb that. No problem."

Danth, having tended to Jokad, moves to explore the chapel. The horrific stonework continues right around the room, damaged in places, but clearly showing scene after scene of monsters eat, rending, ruling over hordes of men and elves. The emblem of Lamashtu, mother of monsters, is repeated over and over.

By the corpse of Lyrie, the table contains fragments of stones that do not come from this room. They are generally larger fragments, some are partial statues, or men this time. Several carry broken fragments of the same seven pointed star rune that you have seen several times before now, such as in the Catacombs beneath the Glassworks. The runes that accompany these pieces are ancient and indecipherable. It appears that Lyrie was studying them. Her notebook, open, misted with a single line of blood droplets, contains her notes.

Danth picks up the little book and flicks through. She has recreated images of completed statues, as if forming an impression from the fragmented pieces. There are images of the runes, painstakingly drawn out, with dotted sections to show her interpretation of how incomplete runes may have finished. She notes recurrence of runes, and has her own scrawling text beside trying to decipher common occurrences. It is as if she is trying to piece together some puzzle, or decipher some larger text.

The words you do find repeated often as "Greed, Hunger, Wrath, Karzoug, Alaznist, Tax" and so on. Danth pockets the book, and moves to join Kael and Jovik.

Jokad, letting out a weary sigh, rises. His leg still hurts. A lot. Such is the life of a warrior!


----------



## hewligan (Jul 16, 2008)

OOC: That is it, off to the airport now, back on Saturday. Please post your progressions so that I can pick things up quickly on Saturday and move on to the end-game. Thanks!


----------



## frostrune (Jul 16, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Jokad, letting out a weary sigh, rises. His leg still hurts. A lot. Such is the life of a warrior!





Jokad limps toward the altar as the others gather near the staircase.  Idylly he comments, "These bones are probably those of the old priest, err... Nualia's father.  The one's stolen from the church graveyard during the initial goblin attack.  Didn't that fool Tsuto's journal say something about her making a sacrifice of the remains?"

"If we actually walk out of here we probably should take them back and put them to their proper rest."

All heads turn to regard the young Shoanti as his wisdom and sentiment are unexpected.

"What?"  he shrugs uncomfortably.  Changing the subject he points his sword upward at the glowing staue of Lamashtu, "Damn ugly bitch isn't she?"

That is more like the Jokad you know.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

"Don't worry, friend Jokad. We will see that the bones receive an honorable burial on our way out." Danth indicates the stairs. "Do we continue on?"


----------



## hewligan (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thistletop Dungeon Level Two*

The new steps change about a third of the way down the stone spiral staircase, being of much older, much more worn stone. The walls around you are cracked here and there, with mildew and other fungal growths lining the cracks. You must be getting close to the sea level here, although you can hear nothing through the thick stone walls.

The stairs open out into a small room that is lit by a single lantern that has been left upon the floor. The lantern casts sufficient light to make the small room quite clear. A stone door just ahead of the steps hangs slightly ajar, the detailed carvings that once covered its surface defaced by chisel marks and hammer blows to the extent that only a few remnants of images (mostly of gemstones and crowns) remain. The floor here is slanted downwards to the west at a noticeable angle.

Air quality seems to be surprisingly good, and the temperature is warmer than you would have expected for listing stone dungeon so close to the sea.

Jovik moves forward and peers through the crack between the door and the wall. The room beyond is also lit by a solitary lantern placed on the floor. Otherwise it is empty.

Moving in you find that the chamber has two pillars to support the ceiling. In many places the floor and ceiling are caked in ancient grime and sot. Alcoves in he north and south wall contain partially damaged statues of a man in robes clutching a book and a glaive. The entire room, just like the last one, is tilted down to the west, and whatever ancient upheaval caused the complex to tilt knocked the statues from their bases so that they now lean against the southern walls of their alcoves. On the east wall is a single door.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 20, 2008)

Jovik listens carefully at the door, then checks the door for traps, before checking to see if it is locked.

OOC:
Jovik Listen, Search, Disabel Device (if needed) and Open Lock rolls (in order) (1d20+5=25, 1d20+6=7, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+10=22) 

Well, at least I heard well.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 20, 2008)

"It is tragic, how voilence makes more violence," says Kael in soft reflection. "Sadly, we must continue our part to this cycle, for the sake of Sandpointe."

However, once the party moves deeper, Kael's reflections are silent as his eyes pay head to their path.

OOC

I'm sorry that I've been so silent this week, folks, but life has been overly hectic this week (not only am I looking for work, but I'm looking for a new place to live), thus I was drawn away from the net.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 20, 2008)

Jovik hears nothing at the door, except the faintest echoes of perhaps distant movement, or even the sea itself striking the deep stone walls of this strange rock. It is hard to tell, and filters through the rock like a dull thrum.

He opens the door quietly (it was unlocked, but I will use the unlock roll as a check to see if you moved it quietly) to reveal a short hallway that rises in a slope to the east. Five feet from the western door, the floor is polished and shiny, unlike the dusty floor elsewhere. A pair of stone statues depicting stern men wielding iron glaives stand in alcoves north and south of this section of the hallway. At the eastern end stand two stone doors, their faces carved with strange runes. Between the doors is a third alcove in which a partially collapsed statue sits. Te top half of the statue is missing, leaving behind a ragged stump of a torso.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 21, 2008)

Jokad grumbles under his breath, "Whoever built this place must have been pretty in love with themselves.  I mean how many staues do you need?"

The big man was still limping and his mood was sour.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2008)

"We had many statues of the Dawnflower at Temple," says Danth quietly. "To honor her, and to show respect. Perhaps these men once did deeds worthy of such recognition?"


----------



## frostrune (Jul 21, 2008)

"As you say," was Jokad's terse reply but you could tell the big Shoanti remained unconvinced.

He glanced down at Mal for the umteenth time to see if the dog's superior senses had picked up any signs of trouble.  Sensing nothing untoward he shrugged inwardly, _'trouble will find us soon enough I suppose'._


----------



## hewligan (Jul 21, 2008)

I need actions, or at the very least the order of advance.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2008)

hewligan said:


> I need actions, or at the very least the order of advance.





OOC: Well, now that I can actually log on.... 
Jovik listens at both doors.

Jovik listen north and south (1d20+5=11, 1d20+5=7) 

Hearing little, he tries the south door to see if it is locked.

OOC: If not he'll open it


----------



## hewligan (Jul 22, 2008)

OOC: Fenris - I share your pain. ENWorld has been VERY flaky since the upgrade to 2.0. That, combined with the lack of black text on white background option is causing me to seriously consider moving my next PbF game to another forum. The downtime on here, especially as we approach the end of the game, and with my limited free time (so if it isn't up when I check, my chance to do the post for the day disappears), is very frustrating.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Slashing Cage Trap*

Jovik edges forward. Everyone can sense now that they are deep in the heart of evil. This place has a fetid stench and unearthly chill to it. The young rogue edges forward towards the doors at the end of the corridor, intent in putting an end to this foray into this ancient evil complex.

Something clicks. Jovik looks down at his feet. In a fraction of a second he realises that he has activated something. He is upon the dust-free area of ground, between the two statues.

He sees it play out before him in the tiny fractions of time that only afterwards one can piece together to create a sequence of events. Two heavy iron portcullis structures comes crashing down, about to separate him from Jokad and his companions. Then the two statues start moving, their heavy glaives ready to slice him to pieces.

OOC: I need a DC15 reflex save to jump forward into the adjacent free square. Otherwise .... the glaives will be making attack rolls.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2008)

OOC: Man, IC hates me.

Jovik Ref Roll (1d20+6=7)

PS: Will Evasion help?


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 24, 2008)

Kael and Mal hang back, so as to act as a rearward guard, plus it gives Kael the ability to cover the others with his sling, if needed.

OOC

Sorry for the slow reply this week, it has been hectic and ENW has been slapping me around, too.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC:  I'm here too just haven't really got anything to add at this point.

I'm not really sure what my options are.  Can I attack the statues before they carve up Joviik?  Can I lift the portcullis without being attacked?  Can I actually 'catch' the portcullis before it actually slams down cutting me off from the rogue?

Just not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2008)

*And I'm out of town on vacation for the next several days in case you missed it...Not sure that there is anything Danth can do here, though?*

"Jovik, watch out!" shouts Danth, but even as the words leave his lips, he realizes the warning comes too late.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC: Jokad, being the nearest, could try and "sunder" the glaives (hardness 10, -4 to your opposed roll - or more correctly +4 to the glaive roll, so don't actually subtract this but be aware that it will apply), or could roll a DC20 strength check to lift the portcullis (so only a 20% chance to succeed). To do either, I would need an initiative roll, to see if you get in before the weapons slice poor Jovik to ribbons (well, they may slice him to ribbons, or they may miss, who knows until we roll).

I will be posting my update in an hour or so from now. If Frostrune doesn't get a chance to decide his action, I will assume he tries to lift (or even prevent the drop of) the portcullis, but only because this is the easier option for me to resolve and I am inherently lazy


----------



## hewligan (Jul 24, 2008)

Jokad, hearing the click, seeing the hesitating flinch of Jovik, realises that the young fisherman isn't going to make it clear. The Shoanti watches the two heavy portcullis gates start to crash down. Being the closest to Jovik, he lunges forward, trying to stop the western gate from connecting.

He barges forward, throws out his hands, and braces against the portcullis (OOC: In before it falls, so chance to hold it open on the way down).

He feels it hit against the palms of his hands, but the sheer weight and speed of it just smack his hands out of the way. 

The two heavy gates crash into place with an almighty boom, shaking the ground and sending faint motes of dust up into the air. If Nualia didn't know you were coming, she does now!

Jokad curses in his mother tongue. Jovik turns to face his companions, a look of fear on his face. He is trapped.

And then the glaives fall.

Jovik watches the first one, on the north wall, and nimbly side-steps the blade, but before he can turn and face the other one, it crashes down upon him and slices deep into his shoulder.

OOC: 6hp damage.

The blades continue to slash upwards and downwards in curving arcs.

OOC: Next round I need Jovik to either attempt to lift the gate (touch AC at that point as he cannot dodge fully), or assist Jokad (+2 to his attempt to lift), or attempt to sunder one of the glaives. Jokad can do likewise. Kael and Danth may attempt ranged attacks on the glaives, but due to their distance and the moving and small aspects of the targets, and additional -2 to your roll (it is an opposed roll against the glaive attack bonus).


----------



## frostrune (Jul 25, 2008)

"GOZREH, I NEED YOUR STRENGTH!!!"  Jokad belows as quickly sheds his shield and sword.

He is nearly sick watching Jovik dodging the deadly blades.  With a deep breath he squats and grabs the iron gate.  Muscles straining he heaves upward....


OOC:  He will try and lift the portculis.  Let's hope IC is kinder to me
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1674942/

Nope.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 26, 2008)

OOC: I swear I already posted this, Oh Well.

Jovik rushes to lift up the bars to escape the glaives before they strike again.

Jovik Str Check to lift gate (1d20+1=14)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2008)

Danth grasps his holy symbol, and calls out to his goddess. "Sarenae, aid us!"


*Cast Guidance on Jovik, for +1 to any attack roll, dave or skill check.*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Fear, and pain...*

Jovik shrieks in pain as the glaive rises, pulling itself free from the meat of his shoulder. He turns to see Jokad straining at the bars, the muscles bulging, the veins in his face etched in purple.

Jovik moves over too, grasping the bars and throwing his weight behind his effort to move them. Nothing happens. The don't shift an inch. The heavy, thick metal has trapped him.

Jovik screams in frustration. There is no point worrying about silence when the crash of the metal gates and the shrieks of pain have clearly alerted anyone within shouting distance that they are here.

SMACK! The first glaive cuts in to Jovik. The force of it sends him reeling backwards, straight into the path of the second. It catches him in the gut. He feels it slice through. He doesn't feel the pain. He is no longer conscious.

OOC: Jovik takes 10hp damage, moving him to -2hp and into unconsciousness.

Jokad, Danth, and Kael see the blades make contact, and they know, from the way Jovik's body crashes onto the floor, that the impact has either killed him, or sent him close to death. Jokad spits out a cruel curse. His hands are still on the bars, although for a moment the fight has gone out of him.

The glaives stop, lazily arching back into their upright position. Something clacks, like heavy stone on heavy stone. The floor upon which Jovik is lying starts to tilt open, sliding the young rogue towards Jokad, and towards a pit.

Jokad reaches in, almost having to lie flat to reach the rogue. He grabs him unceremoniously through the bars, latching an hand under Jovik's right arm, another onto his belt. And then Jokad grunts with the effort as the floor tilts fully free and Jovik falls free.

Jokad holds him there, straining.

Slowly, the big man pulls him up. Danth and Kael move behind, bracing the Shoanti. He grits his teeth, pulling Jovik free of the floor. There is a metal grinding noise. The iron bars start to retract. Jokad, pressed against them with his own and Jovik's body weight, feels the metal pull against his armour and flesh. The metal cuts a ragged gash in his chin as it retreats into the ceiling. Jokad pulls Jovik free, and back. The floor before them swivels back into position. There is a crunch of stone, as if the trap has reset itself.

Jokad starts breathing heavily, while Danth and Kael crowd round Jovik.

You are back where you started, but with one of your number slowly bleeding to death.

Kael becomes aware, for a second, of something watching you from the far end of the corridor. A pair of blazing eyes, a hunched form, not unlike the hounds you encountered upstairs, only MUCH bigger, and the stench of evil from this one is overpowering. It flits back into the shadows, appearing to disappear into the northern-most room, and is gone.

OOC: Danth, I will let you skip that spell loss due to the situation that unfolded.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 26, 2008)

Jokad struggles to catch his breath from the exertion.

"Is he... <huff, huff>... still... <huff>... alive?"

The emotion in his tone is evident.  But whether it is rage or sadness you cannot tell.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: If I don't get any update for Danth or any others with healing, I will have to make some assumed actions. I would like to keep things moving.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: Has anyone been updating their characters for items collected? I was sure you guys had picked up some potions etc. at various points (the druidic goblin, the throne room), but the character sheets haven't been updated in quite a long time, so I am not sure. I will trawl through the thread and try and find anything, but I think for the next chapter of this we are going to have to work out a better form of resource management (perhaps I need to keep a notebook with items by character).

Does Danth still have Touch of Healing left? Does he have a 2nd level healing spell available? If so, that is probably the way to go.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 29, 2008)

OOC:  Jokad has pretty much been drinking all the healing potions.  I'm pretty sure Danth is tapped out on spells as well.  I think we are in pretty bad shape right now.  Jokad is only 21/30 hps.  Truthfully I'd be voting we rest if we weren't worried about the BBEG getting away.


----------



## hewligan (Jul 29, 2008)

If you are in a bad way, and out of healing, then rest is not necessarily the worst option in the world. It is better than death, and if Nualia does escape ... you can always try and track her down.

In the meantime, Jovik is bleeding to death.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 29, 2008)

OOC:  Pretty sure I saw a thread where Rhun said he was on vacation this week.  I think he is out of healing but I'm sure he would at least try and make a heal check to stabilize Jovik.  Multiple heal checks if necessary.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

Danth quickly calls upon the aid of Sarenae to heal the rogue, channeling her power through his hands and into Jovik's body.

*Touch of Healing, curing 5 points of damage per "touch." Danth will use enough to bring Jovik to half hit points.*


----------



## hewligan (Jul 29, 2008)

Danth moves urgently to Jovik's side, pushing Jokad out of the way.

Jokad knows how to tend sore feet and how to fill empty stomachs, but he knows he is useless when it comes to healing. To him, the young rogue already looks as good as dead. His skin has that silken pallor that he has seen so many times in the detritus of battle. The boy is at death's door.

The Shoanti moves to the edge of the trap, looking up at the holes in the ceiling where the iron poles came crashing down from, being careful to stand a few inches back from their tell-tale faint marks on the floor. Standing there, his back to Jovik and Danth, he stares off into the corridor ahead, watching the shadows dance and flit in the lantern light. Somewhere ahead the enemies lies in wait, readying themselves.

He can hear the echo of their preparations.

Danth starts chanting, feeling around the ragged edges of Jovik's wounds, pulling the horrendously torn flesh together as be entreats Sarenrae to stitch the boy's skin with her healing essence. Each time he pulls and kneads the pale flesh, it catches and bonds with magic. He moves slowly around Jovik's body, more slowly than he really needs to, taking care to close the worst of the wounds. He knows that within this torn flesh the magic of his Goddess is repairing the butchered organs.

And with a shuddering, gasping, wrenching start, Jovik awakes. His eyes bulge in his head as the life energy flows through him. The shock of its warm, invidious touch penetrates the depth of his mind. He had switched off. Not dead, but dying, for sure. He had known it. It had felt like something.

He let his head lower again, feeling the cold of the stone floor as his temple lay down upon it. Danth continued his ministries, praying quietly now, as if in thanks to his Goddess.

Slowly he helped Jovik rise into a sitting position, back against the wall. For the first time the young rogue looked up at the glaives that had struck him. The southern one was slick with his blood.

He looked at his gut. The scar was fresh, blue almost, and curved like the scimitar of Sarenrae. A cruel wound, but at least the eight inch scar had some symbolism to him.

Kael, standing back while the priest did his work, moved forward to run a friendly hand through Jovik's hair.

"I think you might be needing some new armour!" he offers jocularly, referring to the damage to Jovik's leathers.

OOC: Jovik at half hit points. Actions please.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 29, 2008)

"Something's out there," the young Shoanti says stoically, his eyes still watching further down the shadowy cooridor.

He hesistates for a second before turning and moving closer.  His words are quieter now.

"I am no coward but I sense great evil ahead.  And we.... are a mess."  Again he hesitates.  "The trail is fresh but our quarry knows we are close.  A cornered animal fights all the fiercer.  Do we press forward and end this knowing one or more of us may not return or do we rest, regain our strength and hope our enemy does not escape?"

For once the Shoanti's emotions are unscrutable.  He offers no visible clue as to where his thoghts lie.  It does not take a genius to realize this is the first time he has ever asked before entering a battle however.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2008)

Jovik shudders as he stands bracing himself against the wall., he gives a lop-sided grin to Kael.

"Thanks again Danth" says Jovik quietly fingering the scar still.

"Well, unless she has an escape tunnel, she can't get out. And if she does well she may have already used it. I say we rest the damn here, rig the trap to go off the other way too. Then we can take her on tomorrow, and if she comes to us, we'll have some warning." says Jovik as he slowly slides back down the wall.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

"A night of rest would be a most helpful boon at this point. I've spend most of the power I have for the day." says Danth, after ensuring that his charge is well enough to regain his feet. "I fear we are tempting fate if we continue to push on, with both Jovik and Jokad injured...we can close the gate here, bar the main entrance to the stockade above, and find a secure location in which to rest."


----------



## hewligan (Jul 31, 2008)

OOC: I am happy to take this as a consensus unless someone steps in and disagrees IC very soon. It looks like Jovik and Danth both want to rest. Even Jokad is a bit hesitant.

The gate is not blockable easily (the gate posts were drawn back into the ceiling, but Jovik may be able to trip and break the trap if he wants to try (disable trap, but with DC20 to effectively disable while sprung). Sealing thistletop should be okay, although the rope bridge is still in place so people could come across if they wanted.

Anyway, someone can IC it, and I will promise to be fair  Any other creative means of blocking her exit are welcome.


----------



## frostrune (Jul 31, 2008)

"Rest".  The one word response seems to speak volumes from Jokad.


"Jovik, if you think you can hold this trap in the down position, I'll figure a way to trigger it?"

Assuming he wants to try Jokad continues, "May I borrow your mace?", he asks Danth.  He then heads back into the previous hallway with the numerous mundane statues of the glaive wielding visage.  With a series of powerful blows he pounds a good size chunk of stone (30+lbs) from one of the offending visages and carries it back to the rest of the group.

"Ready when you are?" he says to Jovik.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

*OOC: I recommend sleeping in the guard tower...then, the watchman can see anyone that comes across the bridge, and the only way up to us is via a ladder and trapdoor.*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 1, 2008)

OOC: Okay, to speed things along, I am going to assume that Jovik takes a 20 on his disable device, but of course, that means it might take him a while.

Jokad comes back into the corridor, hefting a large chunk of statue, his back arched, his arms hanging low around the large object.

"Alright kid, when I drop this, I need you to try an disable it somehow. We want both gates locked down, if you can"

Jovik raises an eyebrow, as if to question the possibility of this. Seeing that the Shoanti was serious, Jovik rises again, moving with a sigh to the scene of his near death. His blood stains all too clear on the slick floor of the trigger tile.

Jovik spends a few moments inspecting the trap.
"Put that thing down a minute before you give yourself a hernia!" he offers to Jokad.

Then he stops. Goes quiet. Damn, so simple. He smiles at himself. He always was a clever lad, just never applied himself 'academically'.

"It might be simple. We just need to bend the bars on one of the rods. I bet they are all connected further up. If not, well, we do it again and bend another. Look. The hole they slide into is tiny, almost no spare room, and straight, so we just trigger the trap and whack one hard enough to dent it, and then it should stay stuck down. Now, I don't know if it will be impossible to remove. I am sure that you could probably break through in the end, and of course, we are going to have to do that if ... or when we decide to return." he shrugs.

"Jokad, Danth, can you both pick a rod and try and bend it, go for near the very top, otherwise it will offer the chance for someone to slide through."

Jovik moves over to the fallen statue and starts to push it forward. As he pushes it a voice echoes from down the corridor.

"Fools! Fools and COWARDS!" The voice is rich, feminine, young. Stopping in your tracks, you see nothing but shifting, dancing shadows.

"So you are the HEROES of Sandpoint? Ha! Jovik, a hero! Last I heard you were a petty gambler and thief. To be honest, you don't even look good enough for that description.

You have no idea what is going on here. You are out of your depth. Some foolish children playing at being adventurers. Sandpoint will burn. The goblins were never going to do it. Too weak. Too stupid. Too ... crazy. haha!" Her laugh is soft, seductive.

For a second the light flickers brightly and you catch sight of a young, stunningly beautiful silver haired woman, tall, strong, with heavy scarring across her exposed belly. Her left arm looks wrong somehow. At her side looms the wicked hound, so much more fearsome than the ones that caused you such problems upstairs.

"Are you here to kill me?" she asks, her voice silken and innocent.

OOC: She has not moved towards you at all, so you can still trigger and block the trap if desired. Also safe to talk to her for the time being if you desire. I am not going to pounce a combat on you without giving you a chance to trigger and block the trap and then flee - there is sufficient distance between you for you to respond before she could reach you.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

"We are in no condition to fight," whispers Danth, so that only his companions can hear. 

Then he turns to gaze at the woman, and addresses her in a loud, clear voice. "We did not come here seeking your death. Rather, we are here to save you. Turn from your evil ways. Let Sarenae wrap you in light everlasting; let her heat flow into your soul, to warm you forever. Light gives of itself freely, filling all space.  It does not seek anything in return; it asks not whether you are friend or foe. Turn to the Light and embrace it. Through redemption are all things possible"


----------



## hewligan (Aug 2, 2008)

"The light hasn't touched here is ages untold. Can't you feel it? Can't you feel the power here?"

Her voice is calm, measured. You sense no fear in here.

"And your weak gods are dead to me. I spent a lifetime with my father trying to teach me the pathetic forgiveness of your mild gods. I am being reborn here. He, however, will spend an eternity in Lamasthuu's grasp. Perhaps you would like to join him?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

"Your threats mean little, Nualia," says Danth, never taking his eyes from the woman. "You may slay my body, but my soul belongs to Sarenae. Lamasthuu shall never have it." The young priest shakes his head slowly. "You can still find redemption. The weak can never forgive; Forgiveness is the attribute of the strong...if you want to prove your strength, your power, then do it in that way. Look into the depths of your soul, for there is still good there. In the end, we all are who we are, no matter how much we seem to have changed."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2008)

_How does she know me_ thinks Jovik to himself, _and do I know her?_

"Oh we know the goblins couldn't have done it lady, and you've tipped your hand a bit too much already. Tsuto spilled the beans on you. He may have been an adequate lover, but he doesn't hold up well to torture." smiles Jovik who adds a head nod to Jokad to toss that rock now.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

Danth continues to try to talk Nualia into surrender. "The goblins are dead or taken flight; so too is it with your other minions. You are alone. Surrender, and end this before more innocents are slain."


*AC: 18, Hit Points: 24/24
Diplomacy +9

[sblock=Current Spells Readied]
- Level 0: Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Resistance
- Level 1: Command, Bless, Shield of Faith + (d) Cure Light Wounds
- Level 2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person + (d) Heat Metal[/sblock]*


----------



## frostrune (Aug 3, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry guys.  I have been having trouble logging in lately.  This board seems to be down more than it is up.  Grrrr...


IC:  Jokad is tense.  Despite the banter on both sides he does not see this ending well.  "If this crazy bitch has half-a-brain she will end it here and now while she has a chance," Jokad thinks to himself.

He carefully eyes the giant hound as it moves in the shadows behind her; the still ragged wound on his leg a painful reminder to their deadly bite.

He has his sword and shield at the ready but he keeps a foot near the chunk of stone.  Mentally calculating his odds of kicking it unto the pressure plate and triggering the trap.



OOC:  Consider Jokad 'readied' to kick/push that stone unto the trap trigger if Nualia or the dog move to close.  Ideally he would like to trap one of them within but cutting them off is the prime objective.

Good tense stand-off here hewligan.  Even if we die it makes for a good story.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 3, 2008)

*You Stupid Children!*

Nualia shouts down Danth, clearly starting to get riled by his attempts to sway her from her path.

"You don't know the forces you are dabbling with. YOU STUPID CHILDREN!" She screams this last part, as if incandescent with your presence here.

She lets a few seconds pass, clearly calming herself. Jokad sees Jovik's nod, but ignores it. He has other ideas. Nualia, still stationary, still bathed in flickering light, raises her monstrous left arm and points at you.

"Sandpoint will burn. It is a required sacrifice. But now, it is your turn to lend your blood to Laamashtu. KILL THEM!" She belows, sending her demonic hound flying towards you.

Mal barks a single sharp warning, but you are all aware of the horrid beast as it flies through the sky at head height towards you, its legs kicked up tight under its body, its jaw extending.

Jokad waits. Jovik flinches, his hand reaching for Goblin Hook.

"Not yet" Jokad whispers to himself. Danth catches it. Wonders what he means.

The hound is nearly upon them.

Then Jokad drops onto his back, kicking the large chunk of statue towards the trap. It is a massive piece of masonry, and slides agonisingly slowly across the floor.

And then it triggers. The two gates come crashing down. The back one crashes to the floor behind the hound, the front one, nearest Jokad, falls three quarters of the way before hitting the chunk of statue, sending up chips of masonry as it cracks into the stone.

The hound barrels against the bars of the cage, its jaws slathering towards Jovik. The young thief takes an involuntary step back as the trapped creature barks and snaps with its jaws with furious venom.

Then the glaives fall. The hound yells. A wicked gash opens up across its flank as it is raked and thrown to the ground, but almost immediately the wound closes. (OOC: It hits, but the damage is below the damage reduction level).

The yeth hound's legs skitter off the slick floor, trying to find some purchase on the smooth floor.

Jovik, feeling his nerves recover, and knowing that Jokad is not going to be able to do much until he gets back on his feet, slashes forward.

He sees that the monster is flat footed and lunges at its exposed nose, feeling goblin hook open up the flesh. The creature shrieks in agony, far beyond the actual damage of the small wound. The gash hisses and fizzes as if the silver of the blade is corroding the flesh of the monster.

OOC: Hit on the flat footed Yeth for 3hp damage.

Nualia shrieks her fury, but does not yet move forward. She screams at the hound "Kill them you stupid fool!" and then changes to some dismal, infernal language, shouting words that sound hideous to your ears.

The hound, as if feeling fear for the first time, scurries backwards away from Jovik's blade, its flaming eyes intent upon the small silver weapon. The claws of the beast skitter and scrape on the polishes surface.

In its desire to put some distance between itself and the rogue it walks unseen into the descending blade of the southern glaive.

]The glaive slices straight through the injured hound, leaving his twitching body in two halves (OOC: glaives do x3 damage on critical, and I am not bothering with the confirm because the darn thing is trapped and vulnerable. Call it GM-fiat! Anyway, 3x9=27, -10 DR = 17hp damage. That, given the small amount of damage Jovik did, is enough to kill it.)

Nualia screams, a scream of sheer fury.

The trap clicks and whirs. The floor tilts, the statue slides towards the hole that has opened in the floor, but pinned by the iron bars, it does not quite slip in. The floor rises again, catching on the edge of the statue. The glaives begin their cruel dance one again.

OOC: The trap is currently stuck in 'on', with the statue effectively triggering the trap, but being unable to clear the mechanism. Jokad could probably kick the statue free, into the hole, next time it opens, if desired. The Yeth hound is dead. I based the above on Jokad's post. I think this is what he was planning on doing, and why he didn't do what Jovik asked him to do. If I was wrong, well, oops!


----------



## hewligan (Aug 3, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Sorry guys.  I have been having trouble logging in lately.  This board seems to be down more than it is up.  Grrrr...




I just wanted to respond to this. ENWorld is terrible for me at the moment, and has been since the upgrade (and probably even before the upgrade). I am seriously considering moving the next leg of this adventure to another forum. We can discuss this in the OOC thread, but I just cannot handle the constant failure of the forum here to load (and the white text on black background is also making my eyes bleed - the old skins are no longer available). Anyway, rant over, but we should discuss a possible move in the OOC thread.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: The trap is currently stuck in 'on', with the statue effectively triggering the trap, but being unable to clear the mechanism. Jokad could probably kick the statue free, into the hole, next time it opens, if desired. The Yeth hound is dead. I based the above on Jokad's post. I think this is what he was planning on doing, and why he didn't do what Jovik asked him to do. If I was wrong, well, oops!




OOC:  That was exactly what I was hoping to do with even better results!!!  Woo-Hoo!!


IC:  When Jokad hears the satisfying clang of the dropping gates he immediately sheds his sword and shield and rolls up to a standing position with Bruthazemus' longbow in hand <free actions to drop, move to stand, std to fire>.  The Hound was to be his initial target but the descending glaive did the work far better than he could.  Jokad turns his attention to the unholy beauty on the far side of the hall.

"You probably should have listened to Danth," he says coldly before letting fly.

Init = 17, Hit AC 25 (may be some penalty here for cover) for 6 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1686765/


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Danth nods slowly, a grim look on his face. "Well done, Jokad," he says, and then turns his attention back to Nualia. "So be it," he says to her, sheathing blade and putting aside shield so that he can draw his crossbow. "Perhaps in death Sarenae's light can guide you to redemption. But there is no place in the sunlit world for a monster like you."


*Initiative 16
Sheath sword, Draw crossbow*


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2008)

OOC: Not as a complaint, but a gentle reminder to Hewligan should Jovik ever be faced with another yeth hound that is trapped in a trap that nearly killed him, is that Joivk gets sneak attack damage against flat-footed oppenents. It's moot here, and gladly so, but for the_ next _yeth hound 

Jovik rolls backwards from the bars into an upright position.
'You could have told me the plan" he says half joking, half annoyed at Jokad as he draws his bow and fires at Nualia.

[sblock]
Jovik Init (1d20+3=14) 

Jovik attacks (1d20+5=23, 1d6=4) 




[/sblock]


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2008)

Fenris said:


> Jovik rolls backwards from the bars into an upright position.
> 'You could have told me the plan" he says half joking, half annoyed at Jokad as he draws his bow and fires at Nualia.




"What plan?" Jokad deadpans as he calmly draws another arrow to fire at the half-demon.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 4, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Not as a complaint, but a gentle reminder to Hewligan  ...




Damn you and your pesky rogue abilities! The truth is, I am incompetent, but I put a jolly good show on to make it look like I half know what I am doing


----------



## hewligan (Aug 4, 2008)

*Nualia*

OOC: Init order: Jokad, Danth, Jovik, Nualia (14), Kael (9).

Jokad sends an arrow curving through the air. it slams into the shoulder of Nualia, causing the woman to unleash a scream of pain. Danth moves quickly, sheathing his sword and drawing his crossbow. Jovik follows up with another arrow that lances into the side of the demonic woman. Her fury is unmistakable.

She turns to the north and flees into the room (single 5' step to move into the room).


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

"Who's god is weak?" calls Danth after the fleeing woman. "I give you this last chance to surrender yourself; if you instead choose to continue on this self-destructive path, your life will come to an end this very day."

With a shrug, the young cleric glances at Jokad. "Now how do we get her out of there?" he asks, his voice low so as not to be overheard if Nualia is still listening.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Who's god is weak?" calls Danth after the fleeing woman. "I give you this last chance to surrender yourself; if you instead choose to continue on this self-destructive path, your life will come to an end this very day."
> 
> With a shrug, the young cleric glances at Jokad. "Now how do we get here out of there?" he asks, his voice low so as not to be overheard if Nualia is still listening.




"What?" asks an incredulous Jovik "Stand for Sarenae Danth. Jokad let's get this gate up and get after her! Let us finish this now, we cannot afford for her to escape, she is hurt and her guard dog os dead, quickly now before she summons more demonic help!" urges Jovik


----------



## frostrune (Aug 4, 2008)

"HA!" Jokad howls after the retreating woman.

He quickly slings his bow and retrieves his sword and shield.



			
				Danth said:
			
		

> "Now how do we get here out of there?"




Jokad calmly waits for the trap cycle to run its course then attmpts to kick the chunk of statue free when the floor tilts open again.

"She's probably got one more surprise for us so be wary."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Danth looks at his crossbow and frowns that he didn't get his own shot off. With a shrug, the priest shoulders the weapon and moves to retrieve his shield before turning his attention back to helping the others get the bars out of the way.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 5, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Danth looks at his crossbow and frowns that he didn't get his own shot off. With a shrug, the priest shoulders the weapon and moves to retrieve his shield before turning his attention back to helping the others get the bars out of the way.




Rhun - if you think Danth (due to initiative order in the round that the yeth died) could have got his crossbow ready then and would have time for a shot, then please make the roll and post it here. I didn't walk through the order to see, but when I saw that you hadn't made an attack roll I assumed it was because you didn't have sufficient actions left. We can always update the previous post. Trust me, your crossbow shot is not going to kill her


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

*OOC: It is fine Hewligan...between putting down his shield, sheathing his sword, and then drawing and loading the crossbow, there is no way he would have got his shot off.*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 5, 2008)

Jokad watches the floor. Danth moves beside him. When it clicks the two men instinctively hunch and prepare. The floor slides open and together then push with their right feet, dislodging the large stone torso into the open space that has been revealed.

Within seconds the trap has cleared. Far below the echo of stone hitting water filters up. The trap is deep, that much is clear.

OOC: Nualia has moved into the northern room. You can take 20 to stick the trap open, but that leaves the glaives moving. Or you can take 20 to cleave the glaives, or Jovik can take 25 to disarm (and taking 20 is fine on this if his bonus is sufficient - I haven't checked).

Sorry for the short post - I was out tonight on business until 10pm, and the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Hewligan
A Family emergency has come up and I wll be out of town until late Saturday. Feel free to NPC Jovik for me. Jovik will take 20 to disarm, he has a +8 on Diable Device.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 6, 2008)

Jokad stands ready to jump over the trapped floor while precious moments tick away as Jovik works furiously to disarm the deadly trap.


OOC:  If trouble shows around the corner Jokad will try and leap over the trap and get into the action (5' standing longjump = DC 10 jump check).  Jokad has +6 on jump.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 7, 2008)

OOC: We are down 2 players at the moment, on the cusp of the fight with the BBEG. Personally, given that this is the climax of the adventure, I think we should wait until at least Fenris returns before the battle commences. I am not sure when or if Friadoc will return.

IC:

Jokad stands impatiently while the thief sets about disarming the trap. Long minutes pass while Jovik trips it, fiddles, sighs, trips it again. Eventually he cracks it. Lying on the floor, waiting for the floor tilt, he stabs hard at a heavy cog he has finally determined is the main winch point. It seems to work. There is a horrid churning grind of gears, both below and above you, and then a clunk. The clunk is rather anti-climactic, but it seems to be terminal. The gates, lowered, are loose, and easily lifted. Jovik quickly ties them two thirds up, to the two useless statues. He then tests the floor. Nothing happens. It even seems to be weight bearing.

In total, two or so minutes have passed, and in that time there has been no noise from the northern room, except for the heavy slamming of the door a few moments after Nualia first entered it.

At last, the way is clear.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*I'm fine with waiting for the others so we can beging the actual fight.*


"We must be cautious. We don't know what servants or magics Nualia has at her disposal, and my powers are mostly gone this day." Danth nods to his companions and spins his scimitar in his hand. "It is time to rid this world of the vile beast that she has become. Sarenae is with us, my friends."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 7, 2008)

Jokad just nods grimly as he stalks silently forward to where Nualia was last seen.


OOC:  I'm OK waiting for the others as well.  I'm out over the weekend anyway.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 10, 2008)

*Nualia*







Jovik moves up to the door that Nualia retreated behind. Jokad follows close behind, with Danth and Kael ready to move in when the path clears.

The door has been swung shut, but not locked. It has bounced open a few inches, and you hear a prayer being completed inside.

Jovik kicks the door open. At times like these, speed can be a greater asset than stealth, and she sure as heck knows you are coming.

The room is surrounded by a wide stone ledge of red marble. The walls are angular, the room a peculiar shape. The strangeness of the room is deepened by the four burning skulls (marked BS on the map) that sit in each corner atop the red shelf, casting quite a bright, warm light across the room. Three simple wooden chairs rest in the room, and both stone ledges are covered with books, scrolls, teeth, bones, scrimshaw artwork, jars of deformed creatures soaking in brine, taxidermied animals and limbs, and other strange objects.

To the north, a large round fountain filled with frothy blue water fills the room with the gentle sound of bubbling. Nualia stands to the left of this, the arrows that punctured her flesh have been ripped free and lie bloodied on the floor. Her wounds are gone, although the thick, living scar tissue that mars her exposed belly is all too visible.

He right hand holds the wickedly jagged bastard sword outwards, as if to point at you. As you are revealed, she starts to speak quickly, her voice a wash of panic and anger.

"So the old fool, did he die?" she asks.

"I have been following your progress, or at least your early progress. Tsuto was concerned that the five of you might be brave, or foolish enough to try and take the battle to Thistletop. But I see there are only four of you. So the old bastard died! Good! He already killed a part of me. Did he tell you his part in my downfall?" she asks.

Seeing the flicker of confusion in Jovik's face, she barks a single, cold laugh.

"Ha! My great horror. My great shame! The infant that filled my gut. He is the one that birthed it. Did he tell you that? No, of course not. He birthed it. My son, my beautiful son. And when he saw that Lamashtu had gifted me with a dog headed prince, he took it and ...." she stammers, as if lost for words. Jokad pulls up beside Jovik, casting the young rogue a look, as if to question whether it was wise to wait. Behind Danth and Kael traversed the trap and moved up behind ((I am assuming double occupancy of squares now)).

"Mandraiv knew. He knew what my 'father' was doing to me. He could have helped. He chose not to. That is why Lamashtu came to me. Nobody else would help, and when I found the old shrine beneath the town, I spoke with her. I had fled there, like so many times before, to escape the drunken attentions of the man who claimed he was my father. He hated me. He hated my heavenly blood. He was a man who had lost his god. No spirits spoke to him. He was an empty shell. HE KILLED MY MOTHER, and then he took his rage out on me." She is screaming now, almost incoherent. It is as if her anger has turned almost to fear, her voice a shuddering, hacking mess.

"Mandraiv knew about all of this. I am glad he died! He deserved to die! Sandpoint deserves to die." And whispering now ... "For what they did to me. For how long they let this happen to me. For taking my boy from me."

She sobs once, before looking up again, her beautiful eyes and silver hair hinting at her heaven-touched heritage.

"So kill me!" she whispers. "I have nothing to live for."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

Jovik smiles "Never deny a woman her desire right?" he whispers to Jokad as he raises Gull's Wing.

But just before he brings his arm forward, he feels a little tickle in the back of his brain. This is the same little tickle that tells him when the guards are coming or when the guy across the table really does have an ace. Now it says this is way too easy. This, this is a set-up and Nualia is a gifted actress. 

Not about to fall into a second trap that may take his life Jovik whipsers again to Jokad "I smell a trap, use your bow" before turning and quickly throwing Gull's Wing at one of the burning skulls at an angle to knock it off the shelf.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 11, 2008)

For one of the few times in his life Jokad hesitates.  He hears Jovik's words, distantly sees his arm moving forward, but for some reason he can't bring himself to strike.  Perhaps her words? or beauty? Is he bewitched?

He spares a glance back at Danth hoping he has the right words for this predicament.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Danth sighs heavily before speaking. "We are here to help, Nualia. Not all have abandoned you. Turn away from the darkness and come into the light. The glory of Sarenae offers both redemption and healing, both of the body and the soul. You don't have to die here friendless and alone. Put down your blade."


----------



## hewligan (Aug 11, 2008)

*This is how fights start!*

Danth tries to calm Nualia. The young priest is geniune, his voice, while heavy with the sadness of the situation, offers some true hope of redemption. You all feel the balance of his words, the power in them. For the first time you realise that the power of his goddess is not all in his weapon arm.

And then Jovik lets fly with Gull's Wing. The blade glints in the light as it tumbles through the air. He strikes the left-most skull with ease. It wobbles a little, and then tilts onto the stone floor, rolling a few feet to rest against the leg of a wooden chair.

Nualia flinches, Gull's Wing arcs back towards Jovik, Jokad flinches, Danth sighs again.

((OOC: I got a fail on the diplomacy check for Danth, but lets all blame Jovik!  ))

Nualia's face contorts with rage. For the briefest of seconds you think you might have caught a flash of remorse. And then she is bearing down upon you, running towards the door, running towards battle!

As she approaches, she screams "THERE IS NO REDEMPTION!"

OOC: Initiative and actions please. Nualia is moving to M5 as her move action, but whether she gets there in time depends on initiative order, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

While he had hoped his words would have calmed her, could have brought her back to the fold, somewhere deep down the young cleric knew that Nualia was too far gone. His muscles were tensed, and as she raised her blade to charge, he reacted with almost unnatural quickness, drawing his scimitar and rushing into the chamber.


*Initiative: 21

Danth wants to move into the chamber and engage before she can get into the narrow hallway and force us to fight her one on one. If he cannot reach her and attack, he'll move to N5 or N4 or wherever he can get to and go full defensive (+4 to AC) (double move if necessary to get into the room)*


----------



## frostrune (Aug 12, 2008)

Nualia's insane scream reminds Jokad just what kind of monster she is.  He awakens from her spell just in time to meet her charge.


OOC:  Init 5, Hit AC 22 for 8 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1695212/

Jokad will move as needed to get into melee with her, possibly flanking if the opportunity presents itself.  He is planning on this being a fight to the end (either him or her).

His AC 19, HPs 21/30


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2008)

OOC:  I usually play the diplomatic, noble guy. It's fun to be the trouble maker. That's why he's CG! I readily accept the blame, it's a self-fulfilling prophesy!

Gull's Wing sails back into the hand of Jovik even as the young 'thief' starts moving, drawing Goblin's hook and tumbling into position.

[sblock=OOC]
Jovik R1 Init (1d20+3=8) 

Assuming I am going near the end: I want to end up behind Nualia with a flank, so it depends on if Danth can prevent her from getting to the bottle neck. 

Jovik Tumble if necessary (1d20+9=28) 
No prob, so position Jovik where he can get a flank.

Jovik Attack on Nualia (1d20+6=7, 1d4+2+2d6=12) 

And that's why I am asking for Action Points. 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Aug 13, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I was waiting Friadoc's post, given his update in the OOC that he was ready to resume. It appears that he isn't so we shall continue today without him. Nualia is about to get her crazy face on!!!!


----------



## hewligan (Aug 13, 2008)

*Looking ugly!*

OOC: Init order = Danth (21), Kael (14), Jovik (8), Jokad (5), Nualia (2 ... ouch!)

Danth dashes nimbly past Jovik and Jokad. In truth, despite his hopes that his words would turn her, he had expected her to pull some trick. Well, it wasn't a trick, more an accident of timing, but her scream, her grimace, and the set of her shoulders told him all he needed to know. This thing had gone beyond diplomacy. Only blood would end this tragic crusade.

He moved fast, keeping his shoulder forward, half crouched. He jumped past the still burning skull that lay on the floor, and reached Nualia before she could react. She was still setting herself, raising her wicked bastard sword ready for the charge, when he reached her. Truly his fast response had shocked even him.

And with her sword raised he saw his opening. His balance wasn't perfect, and his timing was off, but he still managed to strike in below her guard, piercing the soft unblemished flesh of her right upper arm. .

OOC: Danth attacks and hits for 5hp damage. I also assumed that since he was first in he would move to engage to try and trap her in the room where multiple individuals could attack her.

Kael moved in next. He knew that the battle was best left to his companions, but it was important to block her retreat, so he moved into the room, ushering Mal in behind him, and let off a single sling shot towards Nualia. The smooth bullet bounced harmlessly off the wall behind her. Kael knew his time might come, though. If his companions fell then he would be ready with his wand, ready to try and stop her leaving this room, even if it was the death of him. Mal growled menacingly at his side.

Jovik watches Danth move ahead of him, and as he hears Kael coming up behind runs forward into the room to engage. He watches Danth move left, and immediately rolls right, moving below Nualia's eye line, between two of the wooden chairs and burning skull, and up beside Nualia. He is standing over the little bubbling pool, one foot submerged. The water is cold, despite the bubbling, and appears to offer no ill effect. It also offers him a good flanking position on the demon-cursed woman, but his thrust is batted easily aside by her horrific left hand.

She spits a curse at him in some monstrous language that sounds twisted and taunted coming from her still beautiful face.

Jokad, slow to awake from the spell he was under, a spell that was little more than trust and hope that perhaps a damaged child could be saved, does what he does best. Simple, forward, attack.

He charges into the room, finding a Shoanti battle cry rise onto his lips. It offers him the strength to attack the woman before him, for despite his knowledge of her acts, despite the hideous transformation she seems to be undergoing, she still strikes him as a lost and damaged girl.

But he is a warrior, and this is what he came here to do.

He hits, HARD. Shearing a large chunk of the armour from her left shoulder, and sending a find spray of blood into the air. She shrieks a short sharp intake, and then attacks.

OOC: She is now at -13hp damage. I rolled a dice to determine which one of the three of you she is going to focus on. She chose Jokad!!!

Nualia, smarting from the wound inflicted from the shouting barbarian (he thinks it is singing, to everyone else it sounds like rhythmic shouting), turns her fury on him. Like a cornered snake she lunges with her blade.

Not like a snake ... like a demon!

The blade slips through Jokad's defences. Her movement was so fast, so ...

By god the pain.

She pulls the serrated blade free from his gut. Blood sluices from it.

And then she grabs his face with her hideous red claw, holding him before her for a second. She spits on him. He feels the spittle hit, cold. And then the claws release, leaving thick gouged marks on his face.

Jokad is a ragged mess.

His mind is a torrent of pain, but he is still standing, and his weapon is still in his hand, and that is all that matters. The bitch will drop!

OOC: She hits! A 20 and a 20 for each attack! And while neither critical was confirmed (if it had been, Jokad may have been negative, but that is the risk you take in this job!), she still causes an astonishing 13hp damage. Hey, it could have been worse. You could have been in negative territory!

OOC: End of round 1. Initiative and actions and rolls for round 2 please. Positions at end of round 1 are shown below.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 13, 2008)

"Now," says Kael to himself as he calls forth the eldritch power within his blood. He had been saving some of his abilities, knowing that something bigger was coming and this must be it. "Now is the time of your fall, foul one!"

With that a bolt of blue force flies from Kael's finger tips toward Nualia.

OOC

Sorry for the delay, folks. My bad.

Post #1086 - Initiative (1d20+2=12) 

Post #1086 - Magic Missile (2d4+1=8)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

Danth is torn...he could try to heal Jokad, keeping the barbarian on his feet, or he could continue his attacks against the evil Nualia. Despite the quickness with which he had originally acted, his indecisiveness was costing him now. Seeing Jokad fall, and knowing that the deadly enemy must be dealt with before seeing to the barbarian, Danth slashes his scimitar toward the monsterous woman...


*
Initiative: 2
Attack: 18 (20 if flanking with Jovik)
Damage 5

Hewligan, since I am likely to act last this round, I'm going to hold off posting actions for Danth until I know how the round is shaping up, if that is okay with you?
*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 13, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *
> Initiative: 2
> 
> Hewligan, since I am likely to act last this round, I'm going to hold off posting actions for Danth until I know how the round is shaping up, if that is okay with you?
> *




Understood. I can post the response for the round excluding your actions, and then you can post your actions, and then we carry on. Not a prob.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 14, 2008)

*Final fight - rd 2*

"BY MY FATHERS YOUR EVIL ENDS HERE!!!"

The mixture of pain and rage has nearly overcome the Shoanti.  He has a wild look in his eye.  You are certain he is prepared to die.

Nualia overestimates how badly she has hurt the man-child and his response is wickedly fast and devastating.


OOC:  Oh, I hope he gets to go before her......

INIT 19, Hit AC 22 for 10 dmg
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1697427/

If Jokad can 5' step into the 1/2 square above Danth he will to give Jovik the flank.  

AC 19, HPs 8/30.... help


----------



## Fenris (Aug 14, 2008)

Joivk takes his time after seeing Jokad get hit hard, he waits and finds the right opening before striking deep with Goblin Hook.

[sblock=OOC]

Jovik Init R2 (1d20+3=7) 

Jovik Attacks R2 (1d20+8=22, 1d4+2+2d6=10) 

[/sblock]


----------



## hewligan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Round 2*

OOC: Init order = Jokad (19), Kael (12), Nualia (10), Jovik (7), Danth (2)

Jokad shouts a battlecry, raising the strength of his fore-fathers, and sends his blade into the witch. Nualia screams in pain, an animal noise that sounds sweet to Jokad's ears. The boy is hurting, but he was made for battle, and he has been in bad situations before.

Despite the strength of his blow, however, he doesn't fell her. He is left hoping that his companions can take her down.

They try. Kael sends forth a stream of magical energy that thrusts under Nualia's guard and catches her flat. It explodes against her chest, sending fragments of armour and flesh outwards. The blood traces follow after, taking the air from her.

OOC: Nualia now at a total of -31hp

And then she drops him! Her sword stabs forward again, rending another ragged wound to his gut. Jokad gasps as he feels death approach. Nualia, seeing her prey falter, slashes sideways at him with her claw, dislocating his jaw and sending a fresh gout of blood into the air.

As Jokad falls to the stone floor, she lets our a hideous laugh.

"For Sandpoint!" she shouts sarcastically.

OOC: Jokad is dying. 2 hits from Nualia for -14hp damage, so he is now deep in negative territory and dying fast! JOKAD AT -6!

Jovik screams as he sees his friend fall. Screams with rage, and fear. His dagger slips so easily into the back of the witch, embedding up to the hilt under her shoulder blade before he shakes it free again, but still she lives, turning now to face him, her sword dripping like a butcher's saw!

OOC: Nualia now at -41hp. She is looking VERY injured, but is still standing.

Danth: Actions and rolls please.

Also, I am out for the weekend, so no update from me until Sunday. Sorry for the cliffhanger - accidental as it happens, just picking up the keys for a new house!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2008)

Jovik reacts quickly to Nualia, knowing that time was running short for Jokad. 
With the Shoanti down, Jovik found himself int he unusual position of being the group's main fighter and was now faciing the full wrath of Nualia.

Jovik knew that he couldn't stand up to Nualia for long and quickly decided to be a bit more wary, lest the claw take him next
[sblock=OOC: ]
Jovik R3 Init (1d20+3=23)

Combat Expertise -2 to hit, +2 to AC 

Jovik R3 Attack (1d20+4=14, 1d4+2+2d6=10)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2008)

*Danth's actions updated above!*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 17, 2008)

*The Death of Nualia*

Danth watches Jokad fall. The wounds the young Shoanti have taken are hideous. He must be dead, thinks Danth, he must be. Surely? But the young man's chest heaves a ragged breath. Not dead yet, just dying.

Danth has spent his youth learning how to save, how to heal, and how to bring forth the hidden hope and goodness in people. He knows he should probably kneel down and heal the fallen warrior, but that is a gamble he feels lies against him.

Now is not the time to kneel. Now is the time to fight. If he bends to take care of Jokad, then who will fall next? Himself? Jovik?

He meets the eyes of Nualia. She looks so young, the same as him, the same as the rest of this rag-tag group. Only a few years into adulthood, and here he is about to potentially sacrifice a friend to slay a girl.

He lunges forward. His goddess would want him to serve the greater good, even if it meant his own sacrifice, the sacrifice of a friend.

Scimitar flashing in the dancing light of the burning skulls, he slashes forward. Nualia blocks his weapon easily, his scimitar trapping in the serrated edge of her bastard sword.

"Now you too can die, priest!" she sneers. Danth turns his shoulder a little, feinting. She turns her blade a fraction, ready to throw his scimitar wide and open him up for the attack, but Danth had been waiting for that reflex move. His scimitar clicks loose, and her mid-rift is suddenly open to him. He throws himself forward. Nualia tries to turn her blade again, to block his advance, but he is already inside her swing.

He feels his forehead strike her chin, hears a muffled groan from her.

What feels like seconds, but is probably little more than the time it takes to blink an eye, he stands there, head pressed against her chin. And then he feels the warmth on his hands. He looks down.

His scimitar has penetrated her exposed, scarred gut, impaling itself up to the hilt. Thick, warm waves of blood flow from the wound.

He lifts back his head a little. Nualia's head lolls back. Her eyes are empty, her body rapidly emptying. He has killed her.

Nualia is dead!


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 17, 2008)

"Well struck, Danth!" Kael shouts from his post in the doorway, a post he does not yet leave. Kael keeps his watch as the foul woman falls, wary of her unnatural ways.

OOC

Basically, Kael is keeping watch as the others deal with what is left. He has a magic missile ready in his mind, in case he needs to attack.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2008)

Jovik watches Nualia fall to the floor.

He grins at Danth "Poetic justice that the Priest of Sarenae landed the death blow of the follower of darkness." Jovik sees that Danth is not in the mood to enjoy such witty banter and Jovik kneels Jokad's side to start stipping away the armor and stauch the blood loss.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

As Nualia falls, Danth lets go the hilt of his scimitar, letting the blade fall with her. He stands quiet a moment, as if digesting the situation. Then, he turns from the body of the foe, and kneels down next to Jokad, summoning the power of his goddess to heal his companion's broken body.

*Touch of Healing, 5 points healing per touch. Heal Jokad to half hit-points.*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 18, 2008)

While Kael nervously guards the entrance, all too aware of the door across the hall from where he stands, and the cold, foreboding sense of evil that emanates from it, Jovik and Danth set about healing Jokad.

The barbarian's armour is ruined. The damage done to his flesh is cruel. These wounds should have killed him. They WOULD have killed a lesser man. Only his stubborn determination to live, and perhaps the strength that his grandmother claims came form her powdered ankheg carapace tea.

Slowly the healing magic of Sarenrae coursing through his body starts to knit and heal the wounds. After a few long seconds of the magic working away at him, stitching him together like some hidden seamstress, he gives out a shuddering breath and starts to open one eye. He has an almighty headache, like an orc-ale hangover, and a web of silver scarring across his gut to show for his wounds.

Jokad offered a breathless thanks, before running a hand over his gut. His muscles were now overlaid by the fine mesh of scarring. Scarring that would never fade.

He looked to his side, to see his destroyed armour. Such was life. Armour could be bought and sold, but this was the only body he had!


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 18, 2008)

"I think the final bend was just had, my friends," says Kael as he points toward the evil door. "But the last turn is through there."

With a wand in each hand, Kael and Mal makes their way toward their comrades in arms and adventure, his watchful eye on what may be the final door.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 18, 2008)

hewligan said:


> While Kael nervously guards the entrance, all too aware of the door across the hall from where he stands, and the cold, foreboding sense of evil that emanates from it, Jovik and Danth set about healing Jokad.
> 
> The barbarian's armour is ruined. The damage done to his flesh is cruel. These wounds should have killed him. They WOULD have killed a lesser man. Only his stubborn determination to live, and perhaps the strength that his grandmother claims came form her powdered ankheg carapace tea.
> 
> ...





Jokad slowly rubs a callused hand over his newly mended face and torso.  His head was pounding like a thousand smithies.  The copper taste of blood still fresh on his tongue.

He opens one eye warily.  "What are you all looking at?" he croaks trying to break the awkward moment.  

He tries to sit up despite the pain in doing so, nearly panicing when see the wide pool of blood around him.  "That bitch could sure swing a sword."

"Thanks Danth."

"Anyone got a drink?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 18, 2008)

With Jokad's torn body mended as best he can do at this time, Danth turns his attention to the body of Nualia. Kneeling beside her, he reaches out to close her eyes, offering up a prayer for her, that Sarenae provide a guiding light so that her soul can find its way home to be redeemed in the life that lays beyond.

Finally, he ends his prayer, and with a grim look upon his face, gently frees his blade from its sheath in her stomach.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2008)

"Quite a feeling coming back from the dead huh Jokad" asks Jovik

"Now get up you wussy" he adds with a grin as he grabs the Shoanti's arm and helps haul him up.

With Joakd back on his feet, unsteady as they maybe, Jovik sets about searching the room and Nualia, looking especially for any potions that may help them. The door across the hall could wait, first things first.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 19, 2008)

It always seems to fall to Jovik to scavenge from the corpses. The others are either squeamish or foolish, he thinks to himself. They need all the help they can get, and the benefit of a recovered potion or scroll could mean the difference between life and death. Anyway, he has gutted enough fish in his time, as well as poaching more than a few rabbits that ended up in the pot at home, that the slippery entrails of death give him little pause.

He stoops down to the corpse of Nualia. He remembers her vaguely, more as a little girl, when he was little, but strangely less as a blossoming woman, which is strange given her unearthly beauty. She must have kept herself hidden, or at least not involved in the same circles as him. Not normal for a small town like Sandpoint. I mean, sure, he knew of her, knew her name, knew her countless nicknames, but he can't recall every actually talking with her. Oh well, she is just another corpse now.

The strange medallion at her neck takes his notice. It is a silver disk hanging from a simple leather cord. The disk is quite thick, like a coin, albeit larger in diameter. It is etched with a seven pointed star - the same rune you have seen several times now, both in the catacombs below Sandpoint, and now here too. He bends down to slip it from her neck. It is warm to the touch. As he lifts it free, pulling it loose from the tangle of her hair, it cools noticeably until it feels like little more than a normal metal disk.

Jovik slips a hand under her waist, moving to locate the small money pouch he noticed on her. He finds it and slips Goblin Hook against the leather strap to cut it free. He rocks back on the balls of his feet as he spread the pouch. Inside is an assortment of coins (7pp, 5gp, 3sp).

The cruel, serrated bastard sword that Nualia was wielding is slick with the blood of Jokad. It is probably worth something, and may even be enchanted.

At the back of the room, just to the right of her body, lies a small stash of goods. A lantern lies beside them, casting some light upon a few open scrolls and journals. Beside them is a fine quality long bow and a quiver with 20 arrows. On top of one of the journals lies a horrific golden holy symbol, bearing the monstrous sign of Laamashtu. It is probably worth a small fortune to some evil priest, but even melted down (probably a better use for it), it would fetch perhaps 50gp!

OOC: You can take whatever, and investigate (rolls if you want to identify, etc.) as desired. The journals and scrolls are quite numerous, and would take perhaps an hour or two to scan through (and many hours to completely read).


----------



## frostrune (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC:  I had  long reply typed earlier that was seemingly eaten by the quirky boards.  Frustrating.

IC:  Jokad slowly rubs a callused hand over his mended jaw and abdomen.  The areas were still quite sore but a far cry from the disaster they must have looked but a few short moments ago.  He was lucky to be alive.  Damn lucky.

He looks over at Danth, busy recovering his sword from Nualia's corpse.  When the red haired priest looks back, Jokad simply says, "Thanks."

He hears Jovik's comments but they don't quite register.  He looks around the room as if seeing things for the first time.  He sees the massive pool of blood beneath him, his rent armor casually discarded to the side and the young man actually pauses to reflect.  He sighs deeply before moving to stand.  An action complicated greatly by the blood-slick tiles beneath him.

BY THE GODS, HE HURTS!!  But at least he is still alive.  

The Shoanti smiles broadly.  It was a damn fine day.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 20, 2008)

Jovik quickly pockets the coins, medalion and statue. He picks up the sword and beheads Nualia. He rinses off the sword in the blue pool before tossing the sword to Jokad.

"Catch, here's a momento of your time here." he adds with a grin, kicking the head to Jokad. He like to collect those things, besides it was proof to Sandpoint.
He grabs the bow and shoves whatever scrolls will fit into his pack.

"One door left my friends, do we open it or take our success as is it and leave?"


----------



## hewligan (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC: On the magical post eating forums - I share your pain. I now make sure that I select all and copy every single post before pressing the submit button. Hopefully with the server drive things will get better!!!!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

*I write all my posts in notepad first, and then copy them over.*


Danth quietly cleans the keen edge of his scimitar. The young cleric didn't feel like talking, or celebrating their "victory." While he didn't mind slaying goblins, who were, mostly, beyond redemption, the priest couldn't help feel that he had failed with Nualia. Perhaps if he had tried harder, or chosen different words, things would have ended differently here. 

As Jovik mentions the other door, Danth sighs, and then nods to the rogue. "Let us get this over with," he says softly.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 20, 2008)

"Best not leave it unfinished," suggests Kael. "We've started a bloody deed and it is best to make sure we need not come back another day."

Kael has a wand in each hand, a spell ready in his mind, and trusty Mal next to him, as he readies himself to go with his comrades.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 20, 2008)

*The Sealed Door*

The door opens easily, revealing a long corridor that opens into a twenty foot by twenty foot room. The room appears to have two exits. One is a corridor, off to the west, that has collapsed and filled with gigantic blocks of stone, as if part of the very structure here splintered back when this ancient rock first fell into the sea. The second exit is a door that stands 10 feet tall and five wide. It appears to be iron clad, and heavily decorated with ancient runes. In the middle is a single large (4 foot diameter) seven pointed star heavily etched into the metal. Strangest of all is the ancient blackened smears that appear to be further runes daubed all over the door in blood or ichor of some sort, not ancient and faded, but still visible in various parts.

Four large metal cross beams lock the door in place, each at least four inches thick, and braced with deep metal hoops. Someone wanted to keep whatever was inside locked away.

There is an unmistakable feeling of evil emanating from behind the door. Mal refuses to approach.

Kael hears a faint voice in his head.

"Rescue me. Free me. You have come for me."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

Danth eyes the door and the runes upon it warily. "I like this not," he says, stepping closer. "Some dark and evil force must be contained beyond this portal. Keep your distance, and let me see if I can make some sense of these markings."


*Religion +2  (That's horrible for a cleric! LOL)*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 20, 2008)

I rolled a 19 for you after modifier. You know enough to decipher a few symbols. Some sort of demonic force is contained on the other side of that door, but the markings are too ancient and indecipherable for you to ascertain much more than that.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

Danth frowns after a few moments of studying the symbols. "A demon..." he says, his voice quiet. "There is a demon behind this door. What demon, I cannot say. All I can say is that it is certainly a dweller of the Abyss."


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 21, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Rescue me. Free me. You have come for me."





"Hold," says Kael as he pauses, his eyes focus tightly on the door as he slowly shakes his head from left to right and back again. "Something....just spoke in my head."

With a firming of his mind and stance, Kael takes a step forward, but makes no move to open the door.

"Who are you and why do you think I came for you?"


----------



## hewligan (Aug 21, 2008)

OOC: This is all for Kael, the rest of you are hearing nothing, and are not being guided in the same way.

"I am a prisoner" the voice whispers in Kael's head. Mal whines, and tail tucked between his legs edges backwards out of the door.

"Countless centuries. Trapped! You must free me." The voice is soft, urging, impatient. It is strangely enticing.

Looking at the door you can see no obvious lock, just the four metal bars and then many, many runes. Then, as if guided, your eyes move to the centre of the seven pointed star. There you see a small circlular depression, about the same size as the necklace Jovik took from Nualia's corpse. Inside this small depression is another smaller etching of the star, as if to align with the necklace. This is the lock, the necklace the key. You are sure of it.

"Yes. That is it. I can sense the key. You must do this." The voice pleads.

"I can furnish you with MANY powers. I feel your magic. It is weak, infantile. I can make you a man, gift you with powers far beyond your dreams. Release me and I will show you true magic!"


----------



## frostrune (Aug 21, 2008)

Fenris said:


> Jovik quickly pockets the coins, medalion and statue. He picks up the sword and beheads Nualia. He rinses off the sword in the blue pool before tossing the sword to Jokad.
> 
> "Catch, here's a momento of your time here." he adds with a grin, kicking the head to Jokad.





Jokad snorts.

He hefts the heavy serrated blade and tests it's balance.  "Magic?" he asks of no one in particular.  Shrugging, he gingerly bends to scoop up the Nualia's head before dumping it uncermoniously in a sack.

He simply watches silently as his companions move about the room collecting the evidence or loot.  When the decision is made to try the last door, Jokad silently follows.  You can tell by his body language he is reluctant, perhaps even scared, but were you to call him on it his Shoanti pride would flare and probably cause him to do something foolish.

He is obviously right about one thing however, a fight is not in his best interest at the moment.  He is armorless and badly injured.  The man has used more than Desna's alotment of luck for one day.

Upon seeing the elaborate door he reflexively comments, "What is with that 7-pointed star anyway?  That symbol is everywhere, even that ruin under Sandpoint."

As Mal reacts to the presense on the other side so too does Jokad.  His sword comes immediately to hand and his muscles tense.  He does not yet know why but the hair on the back of his neck stands on end.



> Danth frowns after a few moments of studying the symbols. "A demon..." he says, his voice quiet. "There is a demon behind this door. What demon, I cannot say. All I can say is that it is certainly a dweller of the Abyss."




"Then let us begone," Jokad says without hesitation.  "If that witch and her cronies didn't let it out, there was a damn good reason.  If those doors have held it for Gods know how long, what's a few more years?"


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 21, 2008)

hewligan said:


> OOC: This is all for Kael, the rest of you are hearing nothing, and are not being guided in the same way.
> 
> "I am a prisoner" the voice whispers in Kael's head. Mal whines, and tail tucked between his legs edges backwards out of the door.
> 
> ...





"It is tempting," says Kael with a shrug, however a smirk forms upon his face as he continues. "But, I generally don't trust things beyond my pale of reason, especially those enticing me with power."

"It is a sure sign of a despot," says Kael as he takes a step back, kneels down and scritches Mal's neck. "Despots, tyrants, and most manner of vile evil know that they've little to offer outside of power. No righteous cause, no love and comradere, nothing of worth or not...just power."

"I'm sure Nualia listened to you, a bit, but she didn't let you out," says Kael. "I'm not as ignorant and power hunger as her, so I shant complete her failure."

"Enjoy eternity in that hole, you git," add Kael with a chuckle. "The key will be destroyed, of no use or access to anyone, and you can spend an eternity rotting in your hole, as I am sure you've earned."

As he turns his back on the door, Kael looks to Jovik and says, "We need to destroy that necklace, my friend, and, when possible, cave this room in around that door. Nothing of worth is beyond that door."


----------



## hewligan (Aug 22, 2008)

The voice is silent, but then you all feel it. The noticeable cooling of the room, the mist that forms of your breath, the goosebumps that rise upon your flesh.

BANG!

Something large and fast hits the heavy metal door from the other side. The door does not budge.

BANG!

Again.

BANG!

Growing closer together. Growing more frenzied.

The chill in the room now is palpable, almost electric.

It is time to leave. Kael's words have ended the matter, for now. Let the thing stay trapped in its cell of centuries.

As you turn to leave the room the frenzied banging stops for a few second, as if the prisoner can sense your departure.

Kael feels its thoughts reach out to touch him again, but it does not speak, and in a second the sensation is gone.

OOC: Did anyone want to pick up anything else, such as Nualia's journals, or the burning skulls (although I have no idea how you would carry them)? Make your final in-game posts, including, if you could, some notes on what you would like to do with the horse up above, and Ripnugget's head (it was thrown down near the entrance to Thistletop), etc. Just notes are fine and I can craft a few large concluding posts to tie things up.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2008)

Jovik stops at the door. He turns and looks at the great metal door. The key bounces up and down in his hand. A measured look is in his eye. The other watch with no small amount of apprehension as the key rises and falls. Then his hand clsoes on the key and he shoots the group his familiar grin.

"Now if he had promised gold, he might have had me. Guess demons are all that bright. I mean look who they recruited." he says hooking a thumb back towards Nualia's body.

The key disappears quickly again as Jovik whistles as he heads down the hall way.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 22, 2008)

"Let us begone," Jokad barks tersely.  His discomfort with the supernatural entity so close by is evident.

He sort of gestures toward the hall and waits impatiently for the others to file out.

As they get back to where the trapped has been propped open he says, "Jovik, can we drop these bars one last time?  Just another measure from letting anyone get to that demon."

Whether we can or cannot, Jokad's mood seems to improve the further you get from the door.  By the time you get to stairs leading back up to the throne room his broad smile has returned.

"That's a good day's work lads," he says chuckling.  "I say we get the horse and the loot we couldn't carry then light this place up.  Burn it to the ground."



OOC:  

1)  I'm pretty sure Jovik said he was grabbing the journals and scrolls from room where we killed Nualia.  I have her sword he has her bow?  I think.  

2)  Jokad has Nualia's head in a sack.  Probably will add the Goblin King's as well before leaving.  

3)  We should search those crates in the storeroom (near the goblin harem) before going.

4)  Jokad wants to gather up the horse and whatever else we left up there then burn this fort to the ground.  It will prevent the goblins from re-using such a good base AND help seal the entrance to the lower tunnels.

5)  Get back to Sandpoint safely.  He has no armor and is hurting.

6)  Let the IC fun begin from there!!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2008)

Leaving the room, Danth returns to the area in which Nualia was fought. His blade in hand, he begins chopping the burning skulls into pieces. "I'm not sure what she was using these for, but I'm certain it was some foul ritual." That done, he makes sure that any valuables and any other information, such as Nualia's journals and scrolls, are gathered. 


*Yes, we will gather both Nualia's and Ripnugget's heads in a sack...and I believe I stated that Danth had took the bugbear's collection of ears as well to prove his death.

We should search all the crates. Do we want to engage the tentamort?

I agree that we need to burn this place to the ground.

We'll take the horse with us; the goblins got him into the compound, so I assume he can be led back across the bridge?*


----------



## hewligan (Aug 22, 2008)

*Razing Thistlepoint*

The return to the surface is quick and easy. Jovik only needed to take one quick look at the trap to know that he had broken it quite magnificently. There was, unfortunately, no hope of lowering it again, or of it triggering again. Still, you all elect to make the short jump over it, Kael holding Mal. Better safe than sorry.

Jokad walks at the front, a sack slung over his shoulder with Nualia's head inside. it is a gruesome sight, seeing it swing about. The sack quickly become drenched in blood, leaving sticky lines down his torn undershirt.

The crates beside the nursery contain all sorts of junk scavenged from the Junk Beach by the goblin tribe. There is enough raw material of various sorts (wood, metal, glass, even bones and skins) to make furniture or weapons, or whatever other weird bits and bobs the little crazies needed. There is, without doing an exhaustive search, little of value to anyone other than a lunatic.

Upon your return to the surface, the sky is brooding and dark, thick with clouds, and threatening rain once again. You scout through the empty building carefully, checking each room just to make sure that nothing is lying in wait for you. The place feels strangely eery now, and the menacing air just adds to the tension.

Jokad stoops to pick up Ripnugget's decapitated head, and adds that to his trophy sack. You then loop back to get the horse. Danth leads the beast carefully out of the building. He seems calm now, albeit still very jittery, and clearly not in a great state (although is will be a magnificent mount if you can get him fed, trained, and healed over time).

The last loop takes you round the outside of the fort, again doing a final recon sweep, with Jovik creeping a good 20 yards ahead of the rest of you, walking low amongst the thick bushes and scrubs that dot this small island.

You find an ancient (and useless) rowboat and oars that appears to have been used for a game of cards recently, although it appears that the game was upset. This is probably a relic of your earlier adventures when the guards came rushing to their chieftain's defense.

At the back of the fort you find a long wooden plank, much like a bridge platform. This, it appears, is what they brought the horse across on, and not that rickety rope bridge. It takes a good 10 minutes of strenuous activity for you all to hall the long, thin bridge to the front and carefully edge it out foot by foot across the expanse to the other side. It is made from salvaged ship panels, nailed together by heavy lead nails. It is pretty thick, pretty stable, and obviously something that has seen much use. With it in place, with a good 5 feet or so of extra length on each side of the dangerous drop, it does looks pretty stable. Still, not something you would want to cross more than once! The rope bridge, however, swaying as it is in the wind, is an even less appetizing option, and there is NO CHANCE that you are going to ever get a war horse across a goblin rope bridge.

With the bridge in place, you return your attention to the fort. Burning this thing down is not going to be easy. It is always hard to start a fire at the best of times, and burning down a large wooden complex is, well, complex.

Flint, sparks, paper, little fire .... and then a slightly scorched wall. Lucky for you guys you brought Danth along with his SIX pints of lamp oil. What sort of reclusive book freak brings SIX pints of lamp oil on an adventure? Either one that is scared of the dark, or one that likes to eat chips with every meal.

Jokad raises an enquiring eyebrow, but even the Shoanti doesn't want to frame the obvious question when Danth, one by one, lifts out his cloth wrapped metal lamp oil containers. Six pints of liquid goes quite a long way,  dousing the walls of the throne room. Jokad and Danth finish their task and then leave by the window of the throne room. The corpses in here will just have to burn - one last burnt offering!

With nary a backwards glance, Jokad throws an oil soaked flaming rag into the room through the window he just exited from. The stench of oil is strong, but then the roar takes the air away as the room ignites.

Standing at the edge of the rock together, looking back at Thistletop, ready to cross the wooden bridge and head back into the thistle briars, you watch the goblin fort billow thick palls of black smoke into the sky. If you are lucky, the people of Sandpoint may catch wind of your triumph even before you return home.

The crossing is slow, and heart-stopping. Jovik crosses first, followed by Kael leading a very brave Mal. Then Danth tries to lead the horse onto the bridge. It pulls against him nervously, perhaps recalling its last trip, perhaps just justifiable petrified by the drop. Danth whispers and calms the beast, eventually persuading him to make a single step, and then a second. it is slow work, taking some minutes to lead him across, but despite the perilous creaking of the wood, it is a successful journey.

Jokad, feigning impatience, strolls across casually.

On the opposite bank you all stop to take one last look at Thistletop. The clouds overhead break a little, casting some final sun onto the little island. The outline of the face on the ancient stone is caught in relief and thrust into shadow, making the time, water, and wind worn features more visible than before.

Atop it, the goblin fort burns, sending a fat finger of flame and smoke into the sky.

OOC: No post from me until Monday. Please feel free to post IC about your return trip en-route to Sandpoint.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2008)

hewligan said:


> Flint, sparks, paper, little fire .... and then a slightly scorched wall. Lucky for you guys you brought Danth along with his SIX pints of lamp oil. What sort of reclusive book freak brings SIX pints of lamp oil on an adventure? Either one that is scared of the dark, or one that likes to eat chips with every meal.





*OOC: This paragraph had me in stiches! LOL. Nice!*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2008)

Danth watches the flames and smoke from the distance, holding the reigns of the magnificient horse which he and his companions had saved. After several minutes of silence, he turns to regard his friends. A slight smile plays on his face, but all can see the sadness in his eyes. While the cleric had proven himself quite proficient in combat, it was clear to all that he would prefer other methods. "It is done, my friends. The threat of Thistletop is ended, Sandpointe is safe. Sarenae has certainly blessed our endeavor; let us now return to the village, and enjoy the fruits of our success."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Danth watches the flames and smoke from the distance, holding the reigns of the magnificient horse which he and his companions had saved. After several minutes of silence, he turns to regard his friends. A slight smile plays on his face, but all can see the sadness in his eyes. While the cleric had proven himself quite proficient in combat, it was clear to all that he would prefer other methods. "It is done, my friends. The threat of Thistletop is ended, Sandpointe is safe. Sarenae has certainly blessed our endeavor; let us now return to the village, and enjoy the fruits of our success."





"Barley is a grain not a fruit Danth" says Jovik with a grin.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 23, 2008)

Fenris said:


> "Barley is a grain not a fruit Danth" says Jovik with a grin.




"BAH!!  Hahahahahahaha!!!  It is indeed and I hope they brought in a good harvest."

Out comes the big arm for one of his annoyingly frequent backslaps and Jovik takes the blow in stride.

"So... exactly how many taverns are there in Sandpoint?  I'm wondering if there are enough for the four of us."


OOC:  That was a good descriptive summary.  It would be cool if the town saw the billowing smoke as a precursor to our arrival.


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 26, 2008)

Kael has kept quiet company with Mal, laughing from time to time at the comments and glorification of their deeds, on their way back to Sandpoint, however after a few moments, he looks toward Danth and says a simple comment.

"So, Danth....six pints?" Kael askes with a sly grin. "Really?"


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2008)

*The Return To Sandpoint*

The night closes in as you make the six mile, 2 hour hike back to Sandpoint. It feels strange, perhaps slightly anti-climactic. You are heroes now, you have vanquished your foe, and yet here you are trudging through mud with two heads in a sack and little to say.

You are tired, hurting, and perhaps all a bit dazed about the day's proceedings.

Four youths, who only a few weeks ago were going about their separate lives, thrust together to save Sandpoint ... and then succeeding. It isn't so hard to get your heads around your success. You all know now that you have a good group of friends around you. You know that these guys can hold their own in a fight, are willing to throw themselves in the path of danger for one another. So the success is not the difficult part to understand, it is trying to reconcile your knowledge of yourself before these past few weeks with the knowledge of the person you have become.

You are heroes now. Proper heroes. I mean, who else would storm a goblin stronghold and clean it out in a single day? Who else would delve deep into a hidden catacomb beneath the town and wipe the evil from it? Who else would have tracked down Nualia, despite their injuries and fears, and taken her head from her shoulders?

You are still not quite sure WHY this all happened, though. It feels as if there are several threads yet to be tied together. The strange seven pointed star rune that you found in so many places. The presence of Laamashtu in all of this. The true purpose of the goblin attack, and even of the burnt offering that Nualia made of her 'father'. The demonic thing you left locked within its ancient prison. The monstrous Sinspawn that rose from the pools beneath Sandpoint as if from some ancient slumber. It doesn't make sense. It is as if you have succeeded in your quest, to save Sandpoint from an imminent attack, but haven't actually got any closer to finding out why.

It makes you think that this tale may yet have more to it.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2008)

*A Hero's Welcome*

A hero's welcome is not forthcoming. You reach Sandpoint just as night is closing in. You are, to a man, cold, hungry, and tired. Mal and the horse trail behind, both appearing wary of the other, both looking ready for a warm place to sleep.

The town, when you arrive back, is quiet. Several people are returning late from their work to their homes. Candle-light flickers from most windows. The smell of smoke drifts from the many chimneys. At the gate the guards are new, fresh from Hemlock's trip to Magnimar. They nod, perhaps recognising you from descriptions given to them, but they are not men you have served alongside.

"Well met" they offer. "Back already?"

You find it hard to build up the enthusiasm to respond. Jovik asks one to fetch Hemlock and Mayor Deverin from their evening meal, and then wanders with the rest to the Mayor's office.

They have to wait some time before anyone turns up. First to arrive is Sheriff Hemlock. He looks insanely tired, with bags under his eyes, and stress lines creasing his forehead. When he sees you all, and he actually stops to make eye contact with each of you in turn, as if convincing himself that you ALL survived, he actually lets out a laugh of pure delight and surges forward, the Shoanti in him surging out for a moment as he embraces you each in turn. "My boys, my boys, my boys" he stammers. "Oh tell me it went well, tell me we finally have some fair news for this cursed town!"

The door swings open as he breaks away from you. Mayor Deverin, looking composed, but equally tired, hesitates.

"Well? Please let the tidings be fair?"

---

The story you reveal to them takes almost as long in the telling as it took in the doing. Half way through food and drink that you never noticed Deverin ordering arrives. You feast on cold meats and bread, red wine, and perfect autumnal apples. The cider this year will be good!

You each take turns, adding to the story, remembering some painful addition, revealing the journals, the heads, the necklace with ears, the fate of the old priest, now an offering to Laamashtu. But you keep some things private, as if in silent agreement. You are not sure how to breach the suggestions that Nualia made about her adoptive father, or the child she claims was sired alive. You leave out the part about the goblin children you spared.

And for some reason, all of you fail to mention the demon. It is as if some unspoken pact exists between you. Perhaps it is simply because you completed the mission you were sent out to do, and there is no need to dwell on what was left behind.

When you talk of burning down the fort, Hemlock laughs with glee and offers up some Shoanti insult to the goblins that would make your mothers blush. A reproving glare from Deverin makes him cough nervously and apologise. The big man is clearly delighted.

"We will stake and display the goblin king's head in the centre of town. Nualia ... I think we will ask the church to consecrate and bury her head. It would do the people no good to see the head of one they remember as a child of heaven, a plane touched charm in their midst. They recall her that way, and we do not need them to think that their angel was cursed to become a demon. Our days are dark enough as they are. And I ask you all to not mention her, or what happened to her father. We have covered things up here. We have covered up the theft from the graveyard ... you have closed this issue for us. Lets let the people sleep easy at nights. FOR ONCE!"

Deverin finishes her request, and looks at you all for confirmation. When she sees that no disagreement is coming she continues.

"You will be heroes here. We will make you freemen of this town. We will make a Charter of the Wolves of Sandpoint, and you will be its members. We have little money to speak of here, but I do still have some political power, and I will work hard to have Magnimar reward you!"

At last, the meal is over, and talk is done. You get to leave your macabre cargo behind and leave for a night of drinking and sleep. The horse is stabled by the guards, and the ale will flow.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2008)

*The Charter of the Wolves of Sandpoint*

In the morning the call comes to return to the mayor's office. In the light of day she looks much more refreshed, much more relaxed than the previous evening.

Danth is not present. Jokad is nursing the worst hangover for at least the past month, maybe even two. Kael is feeling fine, but he fears that this may be more related to the hangover not yet having reached him. Jovik, well that lucky sod always seems to avoid the hangovers, pity he lost at the cards last night!

Mayor Deverin slides across a letter with a large metal badge folded inside to each of you.







The gold badge looks very old.

"These are ancient." She offers. "They date back to a heroic order of almost two centuries back. We have only six of these in total in the town. They are some of our most prized artifacts. Not magical, as such, but they hold great symbolic importance to our people. We all grew up on tales of the Wolves, and now YOU are our Wolves."

"Danth already has his. He had to leave late last night. A messenger arrived from Magnimar. The second that has come, demanding his immediate return to his order. We did not know why, but he asked me not to spoil your evening and has promised to send a messenger back soon to let you know when ... if ... he can return. I know that we, the people of Sandpoint, would like you all to stay at least through the autumn and winter. It would give you time to heal, and more importantly it would give us time to reward you fully for your deeds!"


----------



## hewligan (Aug 26, 2008)

*The Reward From Sandpoint*

OOC: I am going to post a single large update for each of your characters over the next 4 days (one a day). While this unfolds I would like you to do the following:

1) Please update your characters to level 4. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

2) Please select a weapon and ability for your special reward (see below)

3) Please feel free to post an IC to describe the night of your return if you desire, but not the intervening months. I will take care of that, as I want the next adventure to start as winter retreats.

4) Can someone (or everyone) let me know what items you picked up that need identifying, and I can subtract the required cash to do the identify and let you know what the items are. Also, if anyone wants to trade items out or in, then please do so. There will be sufficient chance with caravans etc. over the next few months to sell items (inc. magic with value less than 1000gp) and buy items (same limit) as required, so restock as desired.

---

Sandpoint Reward: Deverin manages to pull some very important political strings and organises for the government to meet the expense of a magical upgrade to your most favoured weapon. All characters may pick a single weapon that they already own, melee or ranged, and select any single special ability with a Base Price Modifier of +1 bonus from the tables on this page:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/magicWeapons.htm

For melee weapons that means one of: Bane, Defending, Flaming, Frost, Shock, Ghost touch, Keen, Ki Focus, Merciful, Mighty Cleaving, Spell storing, Throwing, Thundering, or Vicious

For ranged: Bane, Distance, Flaming, Frost, Merciful, Returning, Shock, Seeking, Thundering

1 weapon each only please!


----------



## frostrune (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC:  Very cool.  I love the Wolves of Sandpoint idea.

Jokad is leveled up and he added the 'flaming' property to the magical longsword he recovered from the Goblin champion.  He has now dubbed it 'Whitefire'.

We have Nualia's bastard sword (possibly magical), her bow, a bunch of papers/journals/scrolls, and I have no idea what else.  It would be nice to know what our treasure haul is but at this point I am guessing that to be near impossible.  I am showing 11 gp on my charcater sheet.  Hewligan, if you can't re-create our treasure list perhaps you can just give us an approxmiate lump sum division?  Jokad BADLY needs new armor and I am sure there are a zillion other things we all need (group wand of CLW anyone?).  Kind of difficult to buy stuff when I have no idea what I have to work with.

I will definitely post something about Jokad's 1st night back when I get a spare moment.

Looking forward to more.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 27, 2008)

hewligan said:


> "You will be heroes here. We will make you freemen of this town. We will make a Charter of the Wolves of Sandpoint, and you will be its members. We have little money to speak of here, but I do still have some political power, and I will work hard to have Magnimar reward you!"
> 
> At last, the meal is over, and talk is done. You get to leave your macabre cargo behind and leave for a night of drinking and sleep. The horse is stabled by the guards, and the ale will flow.





Jokad nods to the Mayor and the Sherriff before he heads out the door.  He pauses with his companions once outside.

Jokad sucks in a deep breath of the cool night air and takes a monstrous bite from probably the 5th apple you have seen him eat.  "Well lads where to?", the mischevious gleam in his eye is unmistakable.

"HEH.  I look a sorry mess for a night out on the town," he shrugs... and he does.  It already seems like ages ago when he nearly bled out on the flagstones when in reality it was but a few hours.  Despite Danth's best efforts he still bore grevious wounds and his remaining clothing was torn and blood soaked.  Jovik wasn't much better.

"Perhaps a proper bath first, eh?  Well a beer or two then a bath.  THEN I'll be ready to make a proper showing.  I'm heading to the White Deer... <he hesitates seeing Jovik's sly look> to stow my gear and get a hot bath," he finishes pointedly.  "Where shall I meet you?"

Kael and Danth seem inclined to head to the Rusty Dragon and check in on Ameiko, Jovik to the Hagfish.  The town wasn't big enough to hide in.  He'd find them.

Jokad takes another bite of his apple and trudges back off to the north, his smile growing with every step.

-----------------------------------------------------

Jokad heaves the apple core into the shadows and strides right up to main doors of the White Deer.  Muffled voices certainly can be heard from within but the crowd is hardly raucous.

He presses the door open and ducks beneath the lintel.  The rush of bright light blinds him for a moment but the silence of the room is certainly obvious.

When his eyes clear he sees a bunch of worried and expectant faces.  He remembers what a sorry mess he looks like.  The townsfolk probably think he's staggering in on death's door.

"No worries folks," he booms, "The goblins are dead.  Their fort is burnt... AND BY THE GODS I'M THIRSTY."

The collective sigh of relief is audible.  The jubulent reaction moreso.  The room erupts in various calls for 'thanks' or 'good job' and of course numerous calls for ale and wine.  A zillion questions come at him at once but Jokad just limps through the crowd on the way to the bar.

Old Garridan is already filling him a mug of Shoanti Stout and the proud look on the man's face gives Jokad a glimmer of hope with Amryl.  "Where was the girl anyway?" he thinks to himself.  No sense in looking, the press around him was too thick.

He lifts his mug and drinks like he just crawled out of the Cinderlands.  He wipes the foam from his lips on the back of his grimy hand and claps the empty mug back on the bar.

"Look folks I'm tired, I'm filthy, and I'm as sore as a gelded bull.  I know you have questions and I'll tell you the tale but right now I need another beer, a hot bath, and some new clothes."

"Garridan, can you help me out?"  

A second beer was already on the way.

--------------------------------------------------

To his surprise Jokad awoke as another bucket of steaming water was dumped into the overfilled tub.  

"Gods did this feel good!" he thinks to himself even though he was jammed into a wash basin far too small for his lanky frame.  Garridan's wife, Leah, smiled at him.  There was not even the slightest chance of modesty in the small tub and apparently they 'found' other duties for their eldest daughter.  He still hadn't seen a glimpse of the girl.  

Never one to be terribly modest, he didn't mind too much until the older woman insisted upon inspecting and dressing the savage wound on his thigh.  That was a bit awkward, but thankfully brief.

His clothes were all but destroyed so she brought him some of Garridan's.  Simple woolen breeches and a tunic.  They were a bit small but servicable.  When he was ready, he threw back the curtain that separated the small room from the bustling kitchen.  And there, finally, was Amryl... and one of her sisters.

Jokad smirked, "I believe you owe me a kiss?"

"I remember no such bargain," she replied flatly.  She was busy chopping vegetables and didn't look up to meet his gaze.  She blushed a bit however.  Her sister giggled making her blush all the more.

Before Jokad could reply Amryl's mother returned.  Jokad quickly thanked her and headed out into the main taproom but not before making eye contact with Amryl one final time.

From there the night became a blur.  It seemed as if folk were breathlessly waiting for the lad to re-emerge.  The questions came anew, as did the congratulatory drinks.  He caught only fleeting glimpses of Amryl all night and it became apparent early on that he was never going to get out and meet his friends.  Eventually even the strongest men succumb to the power of alcohol.  Young Jokad fought far longer than he probably should have and he would pay for it.

He awoke to an army of ogres marching through his head and little Amryl's mother could concoct offered much relief.  Still he had too much pride not to respond to the Mayor's summons the next day.  His friends seemed a little green as well.  Their stories would have to wait for another day however.  As soon as it was over Jokad hurried back to his bunk at the church.  Maybe Father Zanthus had some miracle cure for hangovers?  He needed to sleep


----------



## Friadoc (Aug 27, 2008)

OOC

Kael would like spell storing placed on his quarterstaff, as it makes the most sense and, as we've seen, it is nice to have an extra spell or two on hand.

Updating PC in other thread, IC arrival post follows in new post.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

Placeholder for danth


----------



## hewligan (Aug 28, 2008)

It had been shortly after dinner, and Danth had returned to his room to have a hot bath that had been prepared for him at considerable cost (a silver piece, for a bath!) In fact, when he had been told what it would cost to prepare the hot water for him, he almost changed his mind, but then he remembered just how much money he probably had now. The treasure, the coin they had received in payment, the gold they would no doubt be able to raise from the items they had recovered ... he wasn't sure how much it would come to, but it must be over 100 gold. That was a small fortune.

He would probably donate it to the church.

It was then that he recalled the original message he had received at the swallowtail festival. The message demanding his immediate return to Magnimar. That had been ... his mind tried to count back ... over a week ago now. Damn!

But still, he had paid for his bath, and he would have that, and enjoy his night of drinking and dancing and laughing, and then, in the morning, he would make his farewells and head back south to the city state that he called home.

It was not to be. He had been changing into a clean set of clothes when the knock came on the door. "One moment!" he had called out, and hurried with his dressing. When he had answered the door, a town guard was waiting for him.

"Sheriff Hemlock sent me. A messenger has arrived for you from Magnimar. I am to lead you to him without delay!"

And so his night of revelry had been stolen from him. He hadn't even got the chance to say farewell.

---

The message had not been good. In fact, it had changed his life. "Father Dretharius is dead."

---

The return journey was a blur. A fast ride through the night. A change of horses at a halfway tavern, and then another long ride. His body ached. Every part of it ached, until even the pain became just another wash of colour to augment the tiredness that commanded his body.

Father Dretharius was dead.

How could it be? He was only fifty, healthy, and well loved. The messenger knew nothing else. Just a hired rider paid good gold to make the trip in record time. He pulled some strings to get the change of horses, seemed to know every waypoint along the route, but was not the most social of characters. He only got to sleep once, at a tiny inn with a single communal room. He couldn't have cared, the rolled cloak pillow did the job beautifully, and he fell into the deepest sleep. He dreamed of Nualia, only he saw her as she may have looked before her demonic infection. She was barely more than a child.

And then he had been awakened from his sleep. A new horse awaited, and another long leg of the journey.

---

Magnimar was a bustle of noise by the time Danth arrived. Mid day, only a day and a half after leaving Sandpoint. The city was alive, and the trade taking place along the avenues was brisk. The Varisian travelers were here in numbers, partaking in commerce to prepare for the heavy rains of autumn.

He dismounted and led his exhausted horse to the small complex of Sarenrae beneath the Irespan bridge.

It was a mixed complex, in truth three ancient, decrepit town houses, a small walled yard, and a small wooden tower that seemed to lean more perilously each year. The church was not strong in Magnimar, and there were only five clerical staff based here. The true role of the church of Sarenrae in Magnimar was to help displaced children. Two of the townhouses acted as small orphanages, one for boys, one for girls. Danth knew every nook and cranny of them - he had spent twelve of his first fifteen years growing up within them.

Even then the church has been led by Father Dretharius. He had taken a bequest from the church and moved to Magnimar to build a presence for the church of Sarenrae. Instead he had found himself moved by the poverty of the people who dwelled beneath the shadow of the ancient Irespan bridge, and had set up the orphanages. Danth had been one of the first children taken in. His first memory was of the orphanage.

---

That first day in Magnimar was a blur. They had summoned him a week before. They had tried to wait, but in the end they had offered his remains up to Sarenrae, burning him as was the custom. 

The clerical staff, old and young, hung around Danth with reverence and nervousness.

He had been murdered. Murders were not uncommon, but most were petty fights or criminal gangs taking out their turf wars on one another. This had been different. He had been carved apart, his face removed, strange runes cut into his flesh. Why? Why would someone do this to him?

The complex felt strangely empty without him. Sure, the lively mass of children still ran from class to class, played pebble-dash on the lawn, and played tricks on one another, but there was an absence.

Danth had taken it stoically. He had spent almost two days letting the news sink in on his ride back. Sure, the facts of the murder shocked him, but what was clear was that people needed him to be strong.

It didn't take long to find out why.

---

Father Dretharius had made it clear to his other clerics that Danth would take over the leadership of the order in Magnimar if, when, he was to pass on. In fact, he had made it clear to the others that sending Danth to represent the church at the Swallowtail festival in Sandpoint was part of this. He had spotted something in the youth, a strength of character, but also something else, some favour that the goddess has laid upon him. And more. They spoke of dreams he had had. Dreams he had shared only with Song Master Moralin. The old cleric had claimed that Sarenrae had spoken with him, told him that the church would grow in the north. Not just in Magnimar, but across the northern lands, and that Danth was part of this flourishing.

And so Danth inherited the small church complex and orphanage of Sarenrae in Magnimar.

Father Danth, he became. Father Danth, Favoured of Sarenrae, Servant of the People of Magnimar. His clerics and teachers and lay people served him well. He found that the role just clicked. There was much to be done. People had been panicked by the horrific killing, and it took some time to calm the small number of worshipers who came to speak through him on holy day.

In time his congregation grew. People took to his sermons. They connected with his as he mirrored their own lives. He was one of them, an orphan who pulled himself up and found the hand of Sarenrae to guide him. He taught them that she was a god that wanted people to act, to change, to do what they knew they had to do to make their lives right. And his congregation grew.

---

Six months passed. Winter fell upon the city and a wicked flu struck the residents of the desperately poor Irespan district. It saddened Danth to watch the orphanage grow. Eight children in one season. A tragedy!

He did not forget his friends, or his exploits. News of his heroism reached Magnimar with the caravans, each time growing with the telling. He became a bit of a local legend. Once of twice the older kids had asked to see his scimitar, had asked if the woman had really become a demon. Did she breath fire? Did she fly? Is it true the Sinspawn's had heads that opened up to reveal rows after rows of teeth. He would just laugh, and offer some platitude that heroism was measurable in small acts.

When a Magi sent an acolyte from the high college to collect his favoured weapon to enchant, from order of the city leaders as reward for his bravery, he had refused at first, and then pragmatism overcame him, and he gave up his weapon. He wondered if he would ever wield a weapon in anger again.

---

And then one cold morning in late March, just as the snow laden routes north were opening up to trade again, he heard the news. Another murder, this one in Sandpoint, and the same carving of the flesh.

He knew he had to travel north again. He had actually allowed himself to forget about the horrific method of Father Dretharius' murder. He had been so busy, so preoccupied, that he had let himself push it deep. Suddenly it was all that consumed him. The news of the murder, sent to him, and him alone, by a scout direct from Mayor Deverin, was not common knowledge. And worse ... the note said that it was not the first. Not even the first in Sandpoint.

And so for the first time in six months he picked up his armour, his weapons, and his pack, and prepared himself for travel. He would uncover the murderer of his mentor, his ... the man that had been like his father!

He left the orphanage in the hands of his clerics, the numbers now swollen to six, and took the trade route north.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2008)

Jovik was in high spirits for the walk back. He was whistling and tossing Gull's Wing about in the air, cutting down leaves and nimbly catching the balde as it whirled back to his hand. He loved that sound. 

And why shouldn't he be in high spirits, he had survived. Jovik always survived. This time Desna had truely smiled upon him. He had gotten out of mnay pickles and close calls before, but this one trumped them all. He had cheated death. The severity of the event had already faded in his mind, and the bravado of youth returned. Jovik had tumbled and stabbed his way to an adventure and a pile of treasure. He had opened the chieftans' chest and helped defeat the demon who had been terrorizing Sandpoint. His family would be safe. 

Each step closer to Sandpoint made the memory fade and his spirits soar. He practically skipped into town. Jokad merely shook his head and wondeed yet again about the lanky youth.

Jovik silently headed over to his parents house. The house was dark, fishermen get up early, another reason Jovik hated the profession. He easily picked the lock, it was the one he learned on. Crept over to the small kitchen table theat fed him for so long and left a small bag of gold and a short note (_I'm back and safe. Jovik_) before leaving as quietly as he had come, locking the door behind him.

He turned his feet to the Hagfish where he had a rousing welcome. The beer came quickly as did demands for tales. Jovik told a few, and they always had him as the most heroic, central figure it seems. But in night filled with kisses and beers and stories, is heart wasn't in it. His normal luck at cards even gave out._ Desna can take as well as give _he thought, and didn't complain at losing for once.

It had been a long, long day, the night was getting long, word spread that Jovik was in the Hagfish and it was getting more packed by the hour. Exhaustion was overtaking Jovik, but youth is a curious thing, it provides the body with rest and nourishment or no reason at all.

Jovik eventually saw the sun coming up, the fisherman in him knew it, he excused himself, headed upstairs, there he took out his one of ther set of clothes and washed up. He stood for a moment looking at Gull's Wing and Goblin Hook. He thought about howthey had taken him so far, and would take him, finally he had enough money to leave. Then came the summons to the Mayor's office.......



Jovik took the badge with some reluctance, this was a chain to him, gilded or not it tied him to Sandpoint. Here he thought he would have his freedom finally, enough money to move away and now this. He almost gave it back, his hand was moving that way until he thought of his mother, and his hand slowly returned.

Jovik left the mayor's office in much less high spirits than he had come in on. The other may have seen it as a great honor, but Jovik saw bars.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2008)

ANOTHER PLACEHOLDER FOR DANTH! 

Hewligan, I've had a busy week, but I will have my posts up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 30, 2008)

*Jovik's Escape*

Jovik knew all about the original Wolves of Sandpoint. They were just legend now. Ancient stories about the small group of rangers, druids, and warriors who first wrestled this area from the hands of the goblins, bugbears, and ogres. That was many generations ago, and now they were just a name bandied around as a simple representation of honour, of bravery, and perhaps of camaraderie. Jovik had his own thoughts about these things. They had probably been men like him, driven by wanderlust and boredom to escape the confines of their hopeless lives. No doubt they had fallen into their 'heroism' by accident, much like him, and no doubt the passing of time had made the stories grow far beyond the reality of their actual deeds. Regardless, he was now tied into their legend. A Wolf.

That first week was nearly the death of him. Actually, he didn't quite survive the week in Sandpoint. Five days it was. Five days of patrols, cards, drink, and ... soft companionship. And it drove him crazy.

Then Shalelu Andosana returned. (OOC: link to a picture of her). The elven ranger who you last met a couple of weeks ago and who furnished such good information on the goblin tribes in the area.

It is arranged for Jovik, Jokad, Kael, and Shalelu to have a private dinner. She sits quietly at the table in the private room of the White Deer, listening to your tale, occasionally tearing off small splinters of the fresh bread that has been provided, and sipping on her red wine. When you tell her of the death of the bugbear Brathazmus, she raises a single eyebrow, and leans forward.

Shalelu starts to talk, her voice is beautiful, almost musical, and at times you have to strain to pick up her quietly spoken words.

"He was a terrible creature. An adversary of mine for many years. I fought him three times, but neither of us could gain the upper hand. Once he nearly killed me, but I managed to leap into the river. He hated water. Hated it! Once, I caught up with him after he had slaughtered the entire family at a distant farm. He had done his work over a few days. Days! He was a beast. I thought I had him that time. I had filled him with arrows, but still he slipped from my grasp, fleeing into the thistle briars near Thistletop. I thank you for killing him!"

At this last bit, you slide across the necklace of ears as proof of the killing. Shalelu offers a weak, sad smile.

"Only a portion of his victims! You should burn this, or take it to the church for consecration."

Now that she has broken her silence, she seems a lot more animated, and the telling of the rest of your tale is more enjoyable for her questions, and remarks. The meal ends, but the drinks continue to flow. Jokad appears sedate, Kael tired, and more than a little preoccupied, and Jovik, poor Jovik, is latching on to each and every offer of excitement, trying to find something to spice up his 'imprisonment' here at Sandpoint.

As the evening unfolds, Shalelu starts talking about her work at Fort Rannick. She spends much of her time there, using it as her base of operation, helping out the hunter and ranger order, the Black Arrows, that use it to tame the dangerous area it is located at.

It is having some problems of late, just more activity in the Hook Mountain area. Problems that the Black Arrows are handling well, but she wants to do some scouting to see if she can find the root of it.

Jovik's ears perk up at this. A fort, far away, needing help. Best of all, it is NOT Sandpoint. He starts to enquire if they could use any additional aid. A scout perhaps, someone fleet of foot and quick of mind. Shalelu laughs, but then seeing that he is serious, nods enthusiastically.


"Of course. But it is a long trip. I was going to leave tomorrow, taking the river barges, with some connecting walking. That will take about 6 days. I know a few shortcuts! By horse it takes 9 or so. My foot 19. You will need a few gold to pay the boatmen. Trust me, you don't want to walk!"

Jovik smiles. An escape. A way out, and real adventure!

OOC: Follow up post for Jovik to complete this will follow tomorrow, as well as Jokad's. If Jokad wants to go with Jovik, let me know and I will add him to this tale - otherwise I will craft a separate one. Kael will be separate.

I will also do the treasure estimates tomorrow, although I may miss a few things.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 31, 2008)

Jovik nods "I'll have the gold for the bargeman, no problem there. I have a few errands to run. I'll meet you outside the White deer in the morning." says Jovik as he  heads out. His head was spinning with the possibilities. Hook Mountains. Jovik would need a few cold weather supplies. A heavier cloak, a blanket. Gloves. He headed out to quickly gather them up.

He then headed to his parents house. He had avoided it all week. Finding reasons not to patrol that area. He knew he had to go tonight. He approached the door and knocked. He knew it was unlocked and that he was welcome, still, he knocked. As the door opened the warm smell of home spilled out with the light from the hearth, mom's cooking.

And Jovik was swept up into the arms of his mother in a smothering hug. Jovik, for once, did not try to avoid it or end it. Finally her crying drew the rest of the family.

His brothers immediately wanted to see his Wolf badge. Jovik knew they had both been capitalizing on his name and fame to garner a few free ales themselves. A hundred questions came at him. His brothers, both older and stronger, now stood hanging on his word, looked up to him. Now they were just fishermen. Jovik was a hero. A clearing of the throat behind them, cleared out his brothers and mother, leaving Jovik alone with his father. He gestured at the table. He and Jovik both sat down. Jovik looked around the kitchen. There was a new pot on the fire jack and it looked like lamb stew rather than fish had been for dinner. Mom had been spending at least a little of the money Jovik had been leaving. 

Finally his father spoke. "So, you're a Wolf now eh? I guess the gods had a different path planned for you which is why you fought being a fisherman so hard."

Jovik nodded.

"Probably just as well, you were a lousy fisherman." continued his father with a rare smile that caught Jovik off guard. That broke the ice and he and Jovik talked for a long while that night. The rift between them fading.

Finally Jovik stood and stirred the fading embers. He called his mother into the kitchen.
"Mom, dad, I am leaving in the morning. I am leaving Sandpoint. I am headed to Fort Rannick up north, and I, I don't know if I'll be back." His mother cried and begged him not to go. His father nodded. He had come to accept his son's decisions.

"I am proud of you son, proud of what you have done, and the man you have become. You will always be welcome here." and with that he turned and headed back into the house. His mother tried to stuff some stew down him, to mold him longer, but Jovik gave one final hug and then headed back out into the night. His last night in Sandpoint.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 31, 2008)

*Treasure Update*

All, this is an OOC post with my attempt to collate the treasure.

I took Friadoc's earlier post (pre-Thistletop), and then updated it. I have made assumptions about selling things, and identifying things. This took a long time to put together, so the end of Jovik's story, as well as the others, have had to be punted by a day. I need you all to update your character sheets with your treasure, and feel free to use your wealth to buy anything not exotic. Also some items below may be sold (Jokad has a few magical weapons that seem to do the same job). half list price from PHB to sell! Sandpoint cannot buy anything worth more than 800gp, so it tops out there.

All items that say sold have already been added to the following gold totals:

Group: 106gp (already split and added to below, so ignore this)
Kael: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp
Jokad: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp
Jovik: 30gp +40gp +26gp +5sp (Jovik, this is before subtracting what you left your family, so please do that)
Danth: 30gp +26gp +5sp (Again, before any donation to the church)


---

Pack Horse for Kael (gift from Aldern)

Masterwork Thieves' Tools (Jovik)

Some rings you sold for 14gp

+1 Ring of protection - THIS MAY STILL NEED TO BE ALLOCATED?

Dagger (Jovik snagged, worth 10gp)

Cloak of the Guard (Midblue, trimmed in white)

Scroll - Burning Hands (CL 3rd) - I forgot to mention it but was levitating in the room with the wine, etc.

LongSword - +1 (taken by Jokad)

Silver Dagger - non-magical, but useful against creatures resistant to normal weapons (hint)

Masterwork Handaxe - unclaimed

Bottle of Wine - just nice wine, to be honest. Something to enjoy together later.

Wand of Shocking Grasp (Kael)

+1 Dagger of Returning (Jovik)

Miniature Tiara - sold for 33gp

3 ancient gold coins sold for 15gp
Unholy symbol of Lamashtu - sold for 10gp

---

Wand of produce flame (34 charges) - cost 100gp to identify. UNCLAIMED

2 potions of tree shape
2 potions of speak with animals
potion of barkskin +2 (it cost 6gp to identify various of the above potions) ALL UNCLAIMED?

Shadowmist, warhorse, 30hp, (2gp to get cured and stabled) UNCLAIMED

wand of silent image (5 charges, cost 100gp to identify) UNCLAIMED?

Danth took a very fine holy symbol of Sarenrae and his scimitar from Ripnugget's treasure.

Jade necklace sold for 30gp

Masterwork composite longbow, taken by Jokad.

Masterwork bastard sword (CAN BE SOLD FOR 167GP IF DESIRED)

Pathfinder journal (worth 3gp)

Obsidian paperweight (sold for 1gp)

3 fine bottles of wine (drunk!)

Scroll of sleep
Scroll of comprehend languages
Scroll of mirror image
Scroll of see invisibility
Scroll of whispering wind

A wand (a thick carved wooden wand with a red stone at the top) of magic missiles, 38 charges, CL 1st. 100gp spent to identify. UNCLAIMED

A dagger (jovik?)

Lyrie's blood soaked but very high quality cloak of dark grey with runes stitched into it in black, turns out to be a cloak of resistance +1 (identify cost 100gp) (UNCLAIMED?)

25gp for the pearl earing you found on her. SOLD

+1 bastard sword from Nualia, given to Jokad

Seven pointed star medallion and lock for the demon room, with Jovik. cost 100gp to identify. Worth several thousand GP. Grants +1 resistance bonus to all saving throws. Once per day it may be commanded to bestow the bearer with false life. Also provides gentle repose effect when placed on a corpse. Currently with Jovik, although there was some talk about destroying it.

Heavy gold holy symbol of Laamashtu, melted down for gold and sold for 50gp


----------



## Fenris (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC: 
Jovik gave 10 gp to his family, a tidy sum in a small village.

Jovik will take the silver dagger since he is begining to specialize in them it seems.

Didn't we recover a longbow from Nualia as well as the bugbear?

I think we should trade one of the magic swords for some magic armor for Jokad, and then give the ring of protection to Jovik. The cloak should go to Danth since Kael is picking up a bunch of wands and scrolls.

Feel free to say otherwise, this is just a suggestion.

As for the key, Jovik doesn't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 1, 2008)

OOC

Sorry, folks, I really will try to get my post finished on Monday. I've been feeling a bit down, not to mention sick, both of which have been a pain in the butt toward job hunting.

Anyhow, sorry for my HUGE delay, but I'll be finished in 24 hours, promise.

Thanks!

I swear, when life finally gets normalized, I am not going to know what to do with myself. *chuckles*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 1, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC:
> Jovik gave 10 gp to his family, a tidy sum in a small village.
> 
> Jovik will take the silver dagger since he is begining to specialize in them it seems.
> ...




You are correct. She carried a masterwork composite longbow that you picked up.

I agree about selling one sword - there is a limit to how many you need! Anyway, a +1 longsword would sell for 800gp (the maximum that Sandpoint and its caravans can support)


----------



## frostrune (Sep 1, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC:
> Jovik gave 10 gp to his family, a tidy sum in a small village.
> 
> Jovik will take the silver dagger since he is begining to specialize in them it seems.
> ...




OOC:  Been a bit busy this weekend.  I will sum up my share of the loot and get a shopping list together soon.  I would very much like to trade the 2nd magic sword for some armor - mithril breastplate maybe?  I'll see how much money it all up to.

Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Sep 1, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  Been a bit busy this weekend.  I will sum up my share of the loot and get a shopping list together soon.  I would very much like to trade the 2nd magic sword for some armor - mithril breastplate maybe?  I'll see how much money it all up to.
> 
> Frostrune




A mithril breastplate would cost 4200gp, and is thus WAY outside the range of items you could acquire in Sandpoint. You can sell items up to 800gp. Due to your contacts, you can acquire items worth up to 1000gp. 

Masterwork breast plate is probably the best you can hope for in Sandpoint (while retaining your +2 dex bonus). It costs 350gp, with AC bonus of 5, and armour check penalty of -3.

Can you let me know whether you want to go to Fort Rannick, or stay in Sandpoint please.

Also, with the sale of the longsword +1, you all have an extra 200gp, assuming you keep a share aside for the absent Danth. 266gp each if you elect not to.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 1, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Sorry, folks, I really will try to get my post finished on Monday. I've been feeling a bit down, not to mention sick, both of which have been a pain in the butt toward job hunting.




Keep your chin up! You are not the only person suffering job problems at the moment. I sit on a bank of 4 desks, and all three of the other individuals got made redundant last month. I kept my job, and now I am hiring. It is a very strange world!

Also, I plan on having Kael stay in the local vicinity of Sandpoint, with a few excursions, over the winter. This is a bit out-of-character for the wanderer, but I have some plans for him!


----------



## frostrune (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC:  The 4 things we needed to get identified more than wipe out the coin that is unassigned (346 gp).  That just leaves us with a few items to be claimed.

(2) potions of tree shape
(2) potions of speak with animal
potion of barkskin +2

+1 cloak of resistance (lyrie)
special amulet of protection

warhorse (Shadowmist)

It is assumed all the scrolls and wands go to Kael.  Danth has the ring of protection+1.  Jokad has Nualia's bastard sword +1

Could I trade the +1 bastard sword for +1 chainshirt?  Assuming 50% market value for the bastard sword this should come out about right.  I know you said an 800 gp limit for Sandpoint but I could really use the AC boost.  Conversely, I would take a +1 heavy shield and MW chain shirt.  Same AC just a different way to get there.

I would suggest that we sold the (2) tree shape potions to offset the debt for the identifies.  As the woodsman and scout I suggest we give the speak with animal potions to Jokad.  Barkskin would also be nice.  The cloak and amulet would be up for grabs.  As would the horse.  

Jokad would probably travel with Jovik 'to keep him out of trouble' unless Jovik made it clear he wanted some alone time with the Shalelu the elven ranger.  I could see Jokad being a bit torn about leaving though.  Maybe.  Depends on how Amryl treats him.  He is not looking to get married or a proper courtship; just your normal late-teen hornball

Let me know your thoughts on the armor.

Frostrune


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

frostrune said:


> OOC:  The 4 things we needed to get identified more than wipe out the coin that is unassigned (346 gp).  That just leaves us with a few items to be claimed.




I subtracted the gold used to identify from the new total, so you have the amount of gold listed above under your name (so in Jokad's case he has 96.5gp, plus 200gp from selling the longsword, so 296.5gp at the moment).

As for the armour - Sandpoint is just far too small to support the sourcing of magical armour. It really is a small town. Sorry, but this is a bit of a frontier town, and magical items are not just rare, they are almost unheard of.

I will post an update tonight for Jovik and Jokad!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 2, 2008)

Reflectivity masked by gregarious frivolity, perhaps that is the best way to describe Kael's trip back to Sandpoint with his comrades, his friends. Mal is quite aware of his master's feelings, as is evident by his close proximity to Kael.

After the initial jest about the amount of oil that Danth had with him, Kael has not originated much of the jests on the trip back to their charges, although he does participate in it all. However, he is more reactive, than active, as he walks along, tired and sore.

Kael adjusts his own load of the treasure, especially the various wands that he has come into possession of. Between the scrolls and the wands, Kael is definitely going to need some kind of specialized belt and/or containers for them.

Once Kael and the group arrives, things roll on rapidly, quicker than he'd think, and before long Kael finds himself at the inn. More accurately, Kael finds himself in the stables, looking at the horse he was gifted. He checks it for a fit with his tack and harness, making sure it is well fed and cared for, before putting it down for the night and going into the inn.

Once his room is secured, as well as a steaming hot bath drawn, Kael will spend a fair amount of time bathing himself and then bathing Mal. Both are fouled by the dire deeds that they had to perform.

"I think my our feet have grown stiff and rooted, Mal." Kael suggest with a shake of his head and chuckle. "They're good folk, as well as good companions, so maybe it'll do us some good to stick to a place for some time."

"Good adventure, food, and companionship, too," Kael says as he soaps up Mal's head. "Right, partner? Plus, they need us here...us Wolves of Sandpoint."

"Maybe we should find a small piece of land," says Kael in a tone that shows how odd that feels to the varasian. "The family could use it when they're up this way, plus I'd have my own stable..."

"...having gold does odd things to a folk, doesn't it, Mal?"

OOC

Although I said this in my other post, I figured I'd say it here, too: Kael would like spell storing on his quarterstaff. 

Also, Kael, once leveled, shall be able to identify things, too, so as to save some funds. I think selling the tree things is a good idea and I'm on bored with a lot of what has been said, thus fair, with respect to magic items. I need to go over the list, again, and stack some claims. Obviously, though, I'd like the wands, it'll augment my abilities and purpose. 

By the way, during the down time, in addition to Hewligan's plans, if it is okay, I might do some potion brewing and such.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

*I'm not sure what would constitute a proper donation to Sarenae, but I'm guessing Danth would give at least 10% of his wealth to the church...I'll have to check my 1E PHB. I think it stated how much clerics and paladins should give. 

Also, Danth would be more than happy to take the cloak, unless someone else needs it more? Also (though I wanted to take a different enchantment for his sword so Jokad and he wouldn't have the same), I had to go with flaming for Danth's scimitar. It was the only thing that seemed to fit a holy weapon of the Dawnflower.

Also, it looks like we have plenty of extra masterwork weapons and such to sell. 

IC post from me coming soon...probably today.
*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> Although I said this in my other post, I figured I'd say it here, too: Kael would like spell storing on his quarterstaff.
> ...
> By the way, during the down time, in addition to Hewligan's plans, if it is okay, I might do some potion brewing and such.




On the staff - no problem. Just pick a spell to be stored there at the start of the next game.

As for potions - you have plenty of time to brew, just use the PHB rules for cost, component, and time, and let me know what you are brewing for sign-off.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *I'm not sure what would constitute a proper donation to Sarenae, but I'm guessing Danth would give at least 10% of his wealth to the church...I'll have to check my 1E PHB. I think it stated how much clerics and paladins should give.
> 
> Also, Danth would be more than happy to take the cloak ...
> *




First of all - you modern day priests are so cheap  I am sure 10% is listed as the minimum in the 1e handbook. I sort of remember that myself. But you, good Sir, have many orphans depending upon you. Surely they deserve better than 10% of your wealth? Think of the starving children! THE STARVING CHILDREN!!!! 

Secondly, you can take the cloak. I think that works well, and we cannot wait for everyone to agree. I think, in the end, everyone got a bit of a mix, with perhaps Kael doing best with his wands, but then he is effectively your artillery, and everyone needs someone laying down supporting fire. He should be able to fill that role increasingly well.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

*Jovik and Jokad Head East*

Jokad isn't in the best of moods. In truth, it had all been rather anti-climactic. Perhaps he had been naive to think that his return to Sandpoint would result in one long procession of celebratory drinks, followed by some soft companionship, followed by some more drinks. In the end it had been a little less than that. Sure, the drinks had been ready enough in coming, as had the slaps on the back, and the roast dinners, and, well, more drink, more food, drink ... sleep.

But no soft body. Specifically, not even any real recognition from Amryl that she was aware of what a great hero he was. Was she even a Shoanti? His people would have held a great feast in his honour, and there would have been a queue of maidens lining up to partner with him. But therein lay the problem. She was a city girl now. As much as her father shunned his own blood in Sheriff Hemlock, feeling that the man had left his own roots too far behind, become too soft, too civilised, the truth was that his own children had done the same. They had never lived in the wilds. They had never been true Shoanti. And so while Amryl's father saw Jokad as the perfect suitor for his daughter, she had other ideas.

I mean, she liked him. She clearly liked him. She blushed each time their eyes caught. But ... but ... well, he wasn't sure, but he thought that perhaps she was looking for something else. Proper courtship.

Proper courtship lead to proper marriage. That led to babies, and needing a professions, and old age, and death. He was too young.

The thought saddened him. She was a beautiful girl. A REALLY beautiful girl, with ample ... attributes, and bright eyes, and perfect hair, but she was a girl born of the town and she clearly expected things to be done a certain way. Jokad wasn't sure yet how much he liked her. He wasn't sure if he liked her *enough* to make any sort of commitment.

And so he left.

He walked in to Jovik's room, only remembering to knock at the last moment, when the door was already open, and spoke with his friend. He didn't bother trying to articulate why he wanted to follow the rogue to Fort Rannick, just said that it sounded like a good chance to get some more action into his sword arm. Jovik had laughed, slapped his friend on the shoulder, and told him it would be great to have him along. And he meant it.

Jokad's night in the White Deer was a sedate affair. He tried to enter into the banter downstairs, but after a few short words with Amryl's father, he paid up his tab (despite great protestation from the old man that he wouldn't take Jokad's coin, he was, after all, as good as family now, the young barbarian did manage to force him to take a couple of gold to at least spread amongst the staff as tips), and retired to his room. Deep down he hoped he would hear some footsteps pad to his room in the night, that perhaps she would come to him in her desire. Instead he passed a largely sleepless night listening to the creaking of the old building.

In the morning the two men met, as agreed, at Sheriff Hemlock's office. Shalelu was waiting for them. Kael too sat drinking from a steaming mug of tar-like coffee. He smiled as they entered, shook his head in mock disdain, and offered up a few words to them.

"You guys are crazy. A long journey to a remote fort on the very edge of Magnimar's lands, and all you will get is a guarantee that you will get snowed in for the winter. Good luck!"

They learned from him that he was to stay. There was much for him to study here. He had met with the apothecary, and with the rather ... esoteric sage, and had paid to rent some study place and equipment from both of them. There were vague promises to communicate at the thaw, to agree either for Kael to join them, or for them to return. Time and circumstance would dictate.

Sheriff Hemlock was not best pleased. Indeed, the look of disappointment on his face was all too evident. He tried to persuade them to stay. Explained that Fort Rannick did not really need more men. The ogre threat had been defeated there, and now the fort was in a rather dull consolidation phase, just rooting out remnants in the low hills.

Shalelu's incredulous expression had suggested that his reading of the situation was perhaps not quite correct. Wisely, however, she held her tongue.

In time he gave up his attempts to convince them to winter in Sandpoint, and slumped, like a defeated man, into his chair.

Kael offered a up a last hug, as he pushed you out of the door. "Don't worry lads, I will hold the fort. Well, you can hold the fort, I will watch the town, but you know what I mean!"

And so they departed to Fort Rannick.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

Danth crested the final hill before reaching Sandpointe, and reigned in his horse to 
look out ahead. The journey had been quick; not as quick as the one that had taken him 
from the small town back to Magnimar, but the time had still flown past. And the 
months in Magnimar had been almost as much of a blur as the trips that brought him to 
and fro. And now, the cleric was about to return to the town that he and his companions had saved from the misguided intentions of Nualia. 

Danth sat his horse easily, clad in the polished grey steel cuirass and other bits of 
armor he had been given by the Sandpointe garrison, a white silk surcoat over the top, 
trimmed in silver and orange. His heavy wooden shield was strapped to his horse, the 
artful symbol of Sarenae having been sanded and repainted since his previous 
adventures, to hide the damage that it had taken at the hands of goblins and demon-
spawn. His gleaming scimitar, imbued by Magi with the power of the sun, and which 
Danth had taken to calling "Crimson Dawn," hung at his side. Flame colored hair 
whipped about his shoulders in the stiff ocean breeze, and he pulled his freshly 
laundered, rune-stiched grey cloak tighter about him to ward off the spring chill. 
Indeed, the young cleric looked more the part of a wandering hedge knight than a 
servant of the mighty Dawnflower.

And young he was. Despite the responsibilities that had been thrust upon him, Danth's 
21st name day had only recently come to pass, just a few months past. Father Danth was wise and dedicated beyond his years, to be sure, and these must have been some of the qualities that had convinced Father Dretharius that he could handle the operations of the Temple and the orphanage. Still, Danth had spent many hours training his subordinates to run the church and orphanage, as deep in his heart the cleric knew that at some point he would be called away again. Perhaps it was Sarenae that had filled his soul with that knowledge, as here again it was true. He just hope that 

With a deep sigh, Danth removed the gold badge of the Wolves of Sandpointe from the pouch at his belt, gave it a good look, and then pinned the thing to his breast. He pressed his boots into his horses flank, spurring the beast into a trot toward the village. He hoped that his friends were still about. It would do him a world of good to see them again, and perhaps enlist their aid in finding out who was behind these murders. But first, he knew he must stop in to see the Mayor, to get a better grip on what the situation was here...


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

*Fort Rannick*

Fort Rannick was everything that Jokad and Jovik had hoped it would be, but each for very different reasons.

Jovik fit straight in with a crowd of the younger Black Arrows. He took to the patrols, took to the archery, took to the illicit trips to the nearby backwater where a little backroom gambling and illegal moonshine drinking became his evening norm. He took with great delight to the rather unexpected romance with Shalelu. She seemed genuinely puzzled by him. Where she was quiet, serious, and diligent, he was ... not.

And the most unexpected thing for Jovik was that he actually started to fall for her. Sure, the amazement of his fellow Black Arrows that he had 'scored' with the famously distant Shalelu, bought him some kudos that he didn't exactly avoid, but he was quick to defend any suggestion that he was just sleeping around with her. She wasn't some soft company to him.

So he started to miss out some of the trips into town. The new place that opened, some den of iniquity called Paradise that offered a little more than just gambling, would once have been a second home to him, but he ended up never visiting it. Sure, he still went out gambling and drinking with his mates, but there were certain pursuits he avoided.

He wasn't a scholar is relationships, but he felt that perhaps it was her own fiercely free spirit that made him drawn to her. And by god she was the most beautiful creature naked he had ever laid eyes upon, by miles!

And so he spent his days out and about, a representative of the Black Arrows. He found that they were much loved amongst the farmsteads and hamlets. His job was to speak with people, to gather information, and most of all just to make their presence known. There had been some horrific, barbaric ogre atrocities in this area in the past, and it was only recently, with the formation of the Black Arrows, that they had been driven off. Driven off, but not defeated. That much became clear during his time there.

Two months in, the air was touching freezing, but the snows were still perhaps a week or two away, and he had been on patrol, moving north to take in a small logging camp nestled in the forest that lay in the shadow of hook mountain. He found only one of the three loggers there. A gibbering wreck, driven close to starvation, and hiding out in the forest.

His two friends, young loggers born in the nearby village, had been slaughtered and taken by a single ogre. "A man mountain, all flesh and boils. Roiling skin that seemed to hang off him in folds. A monster, 10 feet. No 20 feet tall." The truth was probably somewhere in between.

Jovik had taken him back to the Fort. Word spread quickly. A single ogre. They liked to hunt in packs. This may just be a single outcast, or a remnant of the last tribe who decided to stay behind despite the danger from Fort Rannick.

For a few weeks patrols were doubled. Each outlying farm and camp checked. Nothing. And then the snows came, and the Fort bedded down for winter.

A winter that for Jovik would have been painfully dull, had it not been for his welcome distractions.

---

Jokad did not have the luxury of any such distractions. He saw how easily Jovik fell in with Shalelu. He envied them their easy warmth, but he saw how genuine it was, and he was happy for his friend.

He, on the other hand, did what he did best. He became a bit of a legend.

He worked himself into a sweat each and every day. Before long his muscles were stronger than they had ever been before.

He took extra tracking duty. He went on the hunts, catching deer and grouse, rabbit and pheasant with seemingly increasing ease with the magnificent bow he had picked up on his previous exploits (a bow, it should be added, that most of the other Black Arrows took to calling the Barbarian Bow, as the pull on it was too tight for most of them to budge an inch, let alone draw full back like the crazy Shoanti managed). He generally avoided the local village. It was a cess-pool of down at luck townsfolk and people seemingly hiding from civilisation. The drinking and gambling dens held no attraction to him where once they might, even if only through morbid fascination. Instead he took such energy from his physical exertions that he grew stronger, faster, and more skilled with bow and sword.

He may have been hiding from his thoughts by keeping himself busy through labour, but it worked, and it left a fantastic clarity in his mind that he grew much more at peace with himself.

On occasion he would eat with Shalelu and Jovik, perhaps joining them for a drink or two afterwards, but otherwise he slept, ate, and worked with the contingent of rangers that made up the core of the Black Arrows.

And when Jovik brought back the sole logger, it was Jokad that led the tracking party out to try and hunt down the ogre. They did not expect to find the men alive, but they hoped to at least neutralise the threat.

They found no sign of the Ogre. But then the men always seemed to keep within a certain distance of the fort, away from Hook Mountain. It was bad luck, that place, they told him. Ogres don't live up there, just evil spirits. It was a statement made as if undeniable fact. A statement the locals echoed.

He never got to actually fight anything in fury. He worked himself to exhaustion each day, rebuilding fortifications, rebuilding homesteads and perimeter traps that had been damaged in the previous ogre raids before they had been driven off. He cleared land, and then when the time came, he cleared snow.

When the winter was over, Jokad had never been in a better physical or mental state. He loved it here. He loved the simplicity of this life, and the great reward in helping people, and the fact that his skills were actually, genuinely needed.

They took to calling him 'Axe'.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 2, 2008)

hewligan said:


> I subtracted the gold used to identify from the new total, so you have the amount of gold listed above under your name (so in Jokad's case he has 96.5gp, plus 200gp from selling the longsword, so 296.5gp at the moment).
> 
> As for the armour - Sandpoint is just far too small to support the sourcing of magical armour. It really is a small town. Sorry, but this is a bit of a frontier town, and magical items are not just rare, they are almost unheard of.




OOC:  OK.  Sorry for giving you a hard time.  I think I understand how your loot post works now.  Following your logic, Jokad currently has 96.5 gp in coin and a 200 gp split from the sale of Nualia's +1 bastard sword (everyone should get 200 gp).

Unless anyone objects he will take the potion of barkskin +2 and the (2) potions of speak with animals.  

I would also suggest we sell the MW handaxe, the MW bastard sword, and Nualia's MW longbow.  This should net us each another 110 gp or so.

Therefore Jokad should have 406.5 gp to shop with.

I would like to buy some MW breastplate armor (market price 350 gp).  Leave 50 gp with Kael for whatever material components he might need for potions.  He'll keep 6 gp and 5 sp for his own purse.

Easy come, easy go for an adventurer.

Does this sound OK hewligan?  And everyone?


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2008)

Frostrune - works fine for me!


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 3, 2008)

OOC

Solid, works good for me, too.

Hewligan, when it comes to making magic items (potions) are we using the XP costs as normal? I ask, because we only sorta get XP/Levels,thus I wonder how to manage the numbers, so as to not lose levels. 

On a side note, if it is cool, Kael would like the Pathfinder's Journal AND, before we decide to sell it, issue it within the group, or destroy it, Kael would like to research the how and why of the seven pointed star, so we can make an educated judgment on it.

Cool?

Items: 96 gp 5 sp

Wand of Shocking Grasp
Wand of produce flame (34 charges)
wand of silent image (5 charges)
Wand of magic missiles (38 charges, CL 1st)
Scroll of sleep
Scroll of comprehend languages
Scroll of mirror image
Scroll of see invisibility
Scroll of whispering wind
Pathfinder journal


----------



## frostrune (Sep 3, 2008)

OOC:  Jokad's character sheet is fully updated and ready for the next adventure.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 3, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> Hewligan, when it comes to making magic items (potions) are we using the XP costs as normal?
> 
> Kael would like to research the how and why of the seven pointed star, so we can make an educated judgment on it.




First of all, we are not being too strict about XP, so you can use 10% of your total class XP to make magic items without any impact on your level. Anything above that - run it past me first.

On the necklace - you are going to have to speak with Jovik about that. He sort of snuck it past you all in the confusion at the end, and it is assumed by me that he has been wearing it surreptitiously. Have a chat between yourselves about it. So far it has been identified as providing gentle repose to corpses, a false life to wearers when invoked (so extra HP for a period), and permanent +1 bonus to saving throws. We also know it operates as a key to open the cell of the trapped demon.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2008)

hewligan said:


> On the necklace - you are going to have to speak with Jovik about that. He sort of snuck it past you all in the confusion at the end, and it is assumed by me that he has been wearing it surreptitiously. Have a chat between yourselves about it. So far it has been identified as providing gentle repose to corpses, a false life to wearers when invoked (so extra HP for a period), and permanent +1 bonus to saving throws. We also know it operates as a key to open the cell of the trapped demon.




OOC: I have no idea what you are talking about. But come on up to Fort Rannick and we can talk about it. You know, if you survive the ogres and the blizzards.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2008)

*Danth would obviously be opposed to anyone taking the "Star-Key" (since it should be destroyed to prevent the evil from escaping) but since Jovik snuck away with it, he can't really say much.

406.5 gold, from which Danth will donate 25% to the orphanage/church, leaves him with 304.5 gold for himself to buy supplies and such. I'll update this to his character sheet, along with any gold gained from selling mundane items he no longer needs...
*


----------



## hewligan (Sep 4, 2008)

*Kael's Imprisonment*

Sandpoint was a prison, albeit one that he liked. It would be a good stopping off point, a good place to winter, but come the spring he knew the wanderlust would kick in.

He checked on his gifted horse. A fine creature, lacking a little in humour, and not yet altogether relaxed with Mal, but a fine example of a diligent work-beast. Now, the warhorse on the other hand was an incredible specimen. Even weakened he stood with the stature of a proud giant. Kael paid the coin for their upkeep, but still found himself visiting them each day, often talking with them absentmindedly as he worked through in his mind the latest failures or successes.

He was brewing potions. Dull but methodical work. He had found 'Bottled Solutions' right slap-bang in the middle of town. A cluttered shop filled with shelves upon shelves of bottles, bags, and other alchemical containers, some covered with dust and others so new that the pungent stink of their brewing still filled the air.

He enquired of the owner, one Nisk Tander, an old half-elven man, all stooped and thin like a water-aged twig. He fancied himself as some master alchemist. Kael humoured him. In truth, his potions seemed to be as much colourful water as actual magical remedy. But still, Kael managed to persuade the old man to let him rent his alchemical workrooms at the back of the shop for 1gp a week.

Nisk did not take particularly well to having a guest, even though the old man was as miserly with money as it came, and Kael's coin was pretty much the only coin that appeared to cross his palms in the time that he was there. No, hang on, there was once that someone bought something, a 2sp love potion sold to some middle aged man with greased back hair.

So Nisk put up with him rather than welcomed him in, always shooing Kael away from some counter or piece of equipment. But it was a well stocked alchemical workroom, and it was cheap, and Mal seemed to enjoy curling up before the never-lit fire, as if imagining what the flames may feel like if only the old man ever decided to pay for a log or two.

In addition to his time working on potion brewing, Kael also took to exploring the local area. Sometimes he would walk with Mal, other times take the horses to stretch their legs. It was beautiful, wild countryside, dotted with farmsteads. 

But the real core of Kael's time was spent with the cantankerous old sage Brodert Quink. Brodert lived and studied in an ancient building right next to the Old Light ruins. He was a balding expert on Varisian history and engineering. Kael met him quite unexpectedly one night in the Hagfish. The old man was looking agitated and disappointed in equal measures, nursing a cold beer over a large an ancient looking tome.

Kael had approached, and although it took some effort (and a few rounds), finally broke old Brodert's icy exterior. The man was a treasure trove of information on ancient Varisian history. He claimed to have spent two decades of his youth studying with dwarven engineers at Janderhoff, and three decades as a cataloger at the Great Library in Magnimar. A bit of a night-bug, Kael took to meeting him in the Hagfish over dinner each night, and then returning with the old sage to his leaning, decrepit home (although quite clean and comfortably furnished inside) to talk and study together.

Kael had mentioned his interest in the seven pointed rune to Brodert, and that had been enough to spark a mad few months of research and discussions (and more than a few hangovers).

Brodert appeared continually baffled and enraged that his learning and obvious intelligence hadn't afforded him more prestige, and he appeared to welcome Kael's interest in his knowledge. He had been studying ancient Thassilonian ruins for the past several years and had recently become obsessed by the Old Light. No one believes his theories that the tower was once a war machine capable of spewing fire to a range of more than a mile, but Kael got to saw the sage's architectural reconstructions, drawings, and writings, and was less quite to dismiss the old man.

When Kael got him interested in the seven pointed rune, it was like the old man was suddenly young again. Together they would read into the night, falling into hours of silence, unaware of the time, before one of them would notice some tangential reference or related factoid and spark off an hour long discussion and another mad search for some almost-forgotten reference that it rekindled in Brodert's memory.

He even persuaded Kael to take him down to the catacombs. Infact, the moment he had heard that tale from Kael, late one night after most sane people had already gone to sleep, he was all but ready to set off there and then, break through whatever cordons existed, and delve into the catacombs. Kael had managed to convince him that midnight was not the best time to break into such an evil place.

But the next day, he would not be dissuaded.

OOC: Apologies - I have to continue this post tomorrow. Got some packing to do to get ready for a house move. Also, this post is the second last, with the following one explaining your return to Sandpoint. Part Two follows very shortly!!!


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

*OOC: Your posts rock, Hewligan! I consider myself thankful to have such a talented, creative DM! *


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 4, 2008)

OOC

I'll second that motion, whole heartedly. The informative posts, graphics, the game play, has all been awesome and looks to continue to be so.

Thanks!


----------



## hewligan (Sep 6, 2008)

The guards were gone, reassigned to other tasks. The glassworks had been returned to Ameiko. She was, after all, the last remaining thread of her family. She didn't take much persuading. "You want to go down there? Archeo-what? Yeah, whatever. Here!" And she had thrown the key to the glassworks to you from the other side of the bar, one hand still pulling a pint.

And so you had descended that place again. It stank. They had removed the corpses of the men, and cleaned the glasswork room of its macabre mess, but the corridors beneath seemed to hold the stench of decay close. Blood stains reminded you of where you had felled some sinspawn or other adversary.

Your torches flickered in the thin air, casting fluttering shadows across familiar rooms. The zombie pits, the levitating circular room, the room where you felled the quasit. In this room the pool still shivers gently, as if stirred by some invisible breeze.

Brodert is amazed and horrified by all of it.

"I was right. I was right" he mumbled to himself, touching engraved walls, whispering ancient passages to himself as if reciting from some text.

"These are ancient ruins, from Old Korvosa, from another empire that dates long before our memory. These catacombs, they must once have connected with the Old Light. There is so much to research. These etchings, these over here, this rune .." He moves off, pointing at element after element like a child in a bun shop.

What you manage to get out of him is that the seven pointed star appears again and again in the ancient texts. It was one of seven runes that were used to symbolise the seven rulers of competing domains. The RuneLords. He does not know which lord, for the language is cryptic, and the source material spartan, but he appears very excited that this discovery will lead him to more information.

---

Your research continued. Brodert worked like a man reborn. His age still crippled his step, and made him stoop, but in all other mannerisms he was like a young man again.

Nisk Tander, however, was still the same grumpy old half elf, and you found your time spent in his alchemical laboratory increasingly frustrating. He watched your success at brewing potions with a power and ability beyond his own, and it seemed to make him grumpier. He took to counting pennies, asking for a copper here and there to compensate for some minute regeant used, or for oil consumed beyond what he had expected and thus not covered in the original agreement. It drove Kael crazy, but his work was almost done.

And then, as the first thaws came, Nisk was murdered.

The man was found in his laboratory, his chest cavity opened, his heart placed in his own snap-boned hand. Across his flesh runes were carved, including the unmistakable seven pointed star. His face had been carved off.

The guards met Kael as he exited the Catacombs that day. They were known to him. Kordan, a young man of mild manners and polite words, and Ansor, an experienced guard who had spent several years in the Magnimar army before retiring for an easier post up in Sandpoint.

They took him away. He was confused. Convinced at first that this was some minor issue over trespassing that could be easily dealt with. Brodert offered an amazing array of colourful swearwords, the worst of which came when it was made clear to him that he wasn't being implicated and was free to return home.

They were discrete, fortunately, and they let him walk free between them as they took him to the garrison. But still, he was surprised when they placed him in a cell. Mal, who had followed him all the way, stood outside his cell looking forlorn.

Sheriff Hemlock came to him.

He was set free. Sort of. He would be a 'guest' of the garrison, not free to leave the complex, while investigations were underway.

He protested, of course, but had no alibi. Nisk had been killed while Kael slept at the inn. The runes carved on his body had been those very runes that it was known that Kael was investigating.

Hemlock told him that Nisk had not been the first. He was the second. The first had been kept secret. Hemlock had seen the shock in Kael's face when this revelation had been offered up. The sheriff believed the young sorcerer was blameless, but he wanted Kael to remain until Danth came from Magnimar.

There was a connection here, with another case close to Danth's heart, and Hemlock clearly felt out of his depth.

The great unpleasantness, with the serial killer that preyed on Sandpoint only a few short years before, had caused much stress for the sheriff. He was short on patience, short on ideas. He started to confide his fears in Kael. He put out a call to Fort Rannick for Jokad and Jovik to return.

Kael knew that he was no longer a serious suspect, but awaited the return of  his comrades. Five days of captivity, and then the third murder occurred. Identical to the others. Kael was immediately freed. Hemlock looked truly defeated.

OOC: Thanks for your kind words. Sorry about this scrappy post - took me 4 attempts to make it due to the kids (and the website downtime). Anyway, I will ponder how best to do the next adventure (meaning continue with this thread, hive a new thread, or move to a new board. Decision on Monday, with details).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> OOC
> 
> I'll second that motion, whole heartedly. The informative posts, graphics, the game play, has all been awesome and looks to continue to be so.
> 
> Thanks!




OOC:And thirded. What's more Heligan seems to have as deep an insight into our characters as we do.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 8, 2008)

*The End*

And so ends Hewligan's Rise of the Runelords, Burnt Offerings.

Part two, The Skinsaw Murders, continues here: Hewligan's Rise of the Runelords: The Skinsaw Murders.

Congratulations to the players for sticking with it, and congratulations to the characters for surviving the start of the adventure path. Be warned thought ... that was nothing, the real test comes next!


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 3, 2010)

*Subscribing*

What the title says.


----------

